# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  News from Iowa

## Dave

As a Des Moines-area Ron Paul supporter, I've decided to start this thread to share news and observations from Iowa, home of the first-in-the-nation caucus.

----------


## Dave

I posted this earlier in another forum but thought it would be a good place to begin with "News from Iowa".  The Iowa GOP Straw Poll in August is being talked about in the local media.



I have attended the Iowa Straw Poll. It's a grotesque spectacle but I would consider it a necessary evil since it will be widely covered and it is the first real test of the candidates. This is even more important now that the caucuses and primaries are so front-loaded. To do poorly in the Iowa Straw Poll this year will reflect very poorly on those campaigns - and to do well requires an extraordinary commitment.

(One strategy is to skip it and/or Iowa entirely. McCain tried this last time and Giuliani is contemplating it this time. Nobody has ever won their party's nomination after skipping Iowa.)

It's far from a scientific poll of a candidates support in Iowa - it's really much more of a test of a candidate's organization. This is really where the campaigns that are serious about a good showing in Iowa flex their muscle. I'm concerned that to my knowledge Dr. Paul doesn't seem to have much of an Iowa organization right now.

It's a carnival-like atmosphere in and around Hilton Coliseum at Iowa State University. There will be tens of thousands of people there. They have parking for over 500 buses that candidates will hire to deliver Iowans to Ames.

Massive tents are set up all around Hilton. Candidates pay big bucks to get the prime locations and have the biggest and most elaborate setup. The wining and dining is over the top. Fantastic spreads of food and drink. Live bands, some with national stature. Hats, buttons, flags, horns, and RAH RAH RAH! Woe to the candidate with the tent clear out in the parking lot offering a bowl of fritos.

Then there's the Iowans. It's like sheep being led to slaughter but instead of slaughter it's a giant party! Only Iowans can vote but literally hundreds of campaign supporters from around the country come to help orgranize busloads from all corners of Iowa and fill them with Iowans to go vote. The parking lot is a sea of buses.

More than once I saw people become anamored with another candidate's tent and 'jump the fence' to check it out. It's a secret ballot so nobody really knows who these people ultimately vote for.

Inside Hilton it's like the national convention. Each candidate gets an opportunity to speak. It seems like it was 10-20 minutes. You'd better have your herd seated by then so they can scream their heads off at the end of your every sentence.

If you're a political junkie, this event IS Xanadu. Even if you're not GOP.

I had an automated call last night from Tommy Thompson offering to bus me to Ames (I only live 45 mins. away) and pay for my $35 ticket in exchange for my support.

The Paul campaign will have to decide soon whether to commit to this event. It's outrageous, very expensive, non-scientific, and I'm not sure if we (yet) have the kind of grassroots support in Iowa that would allow us to light up Ames like we light up the internet. To skip this event might be a risky strategy but there may be better ways to use our limited money and unlimited energy. I trust the judgment of Dr. Paul in this regard.

----------


## DavyDuke17

Is there enough interest to start a thread on the home page for the Des Moines area?

----------


## Dave

I guess we'll find out.  I'll leave that up to Josh.

----------


## JoshLowry

Howdy Dave

It looks like you got some good ideas, check out this thread and post in there: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=208

I will go ahead and make that forum as soon as you guys decide on a name. It looks like you have 4 or 5 members on this message board.  Iowa grassroots might have to just start with you 4 or 5 and then pyramid down, it's got to start somewhere.

 Also checkout http://ronpaul.meetup.com for other members in the area.  I think you are right though, Iowa could be big for Ron if done right.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Hello.  I'd like your input on whether or not to bother with placing ads in Iowa newspapers?

Thanks!

MsD in Texas

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

I'd be interested in carpooling down there with a group from Minnesota.  I'll put a message out to the list in late June or early July, when we know a little more about what is going on with the campaign.  Maybe the campaign itself would be interested in helping us coordinate at that point.

----------


## lonestarguy

I'm trying to rally Texas to Iowa, like Patton's Army to the seige at Bastogne during the Battle of the Bulge.  Here is what I posted to my Austin meetup of over 100 and growing.  Let it apply to you from wherever you are reading this.  The future of our country, I believe hinges hugely on Iowa.  Wherever you see the word Texas below, insert your state unless of course your way closer to New Hampshire:

From my Austin Meet-up Post of Tuesday 22 May.

Knowing how important the Great State of Iowa is to nearly every prez candidacy, (though the well-monied McCain in 2000 skipped Iowa to win in NH), I was scanning around Monday (21 May) on the meetup site snooping zip codes and towns in Iowa and found nary a meetup, and my heart sunk.  But I did find about 20 interested persons spread across the state but no one had pulled the trigger to start a group.  Lo and behold, Des Moines has it's first group as of 21 May, with 15 members and meets for the first time 4 June.  And just today group number two pops up to the east towards the Illinois line in Iowa City with 3 members and a 5 June scheduled meeting.  There is life in Iowa!!!

As the great person that started this person indicated, the Iowa Strawpoll is 11 August, a test of a candidate's field operations, is just over eleven weeks away.  I think it's possible to finish in the top 5, but it will take work, and lets be honest, reality check time, between June and late December, it is going to require, imho, a significant volunteer base transiting between here, Texas, and there, Iowa.  Just rough guessing it but anybody who can spend on the ground only a couple of solid days to those that can spend weeks, it's gonna be worth it.  We can't hope that others will do the job, we have to ensure the job gets done.  If RP is the nations's gem, it is only fitting that Texans are there on the ground in a crucial state and doing whatever it takes.   

Iowa is where the rubber meets the road and the dance begins in this labor intensive person to person operation, and heck, Des Moines from Austin is only 923 miles, from Dallas only 690.  This is the summer of our life.  And if Iowa is to be sweet to RP, then some of us are gonna have to do the heavy (though fun in a serious way) lifting.

Logistics and what not will need to be explored soon as well as quick education of this thing known as the 'caucus system'.  I do not see us waiting "until" campaign hq is on the ground in Iowa, we have to get in the game and soon, Iowans have to stand up and get in the game, but Texas may have to lead side by side.  Communicating and talking and meeting people in a significant way has to commence soon.  The latest Des Moines Register Poll simply indicates we have our work cut out, but ultimately with the good leadership from the quality of people in Austin, Dallas, etc, we can do anything.  I have studied the calender and  I will spend my 10 days on the ground the last two weeks of July and another 6 days in the Fall or Winter in sunny Iowa.

One final note, Florida is moving up its primary to around 26 January.  Iowa to remain number one, is considering moving her caucus in mid to late December!  How about that one

----------


## Dave

Josh - If you'd like, just elevate this thread to it's own forum called News from Iowa.  Otherwise, just leave this thread here.

Either way, I'd like to keep this thread/forum separate from the 'local area' forums so everyone can easily follow what's happening in Iowa.  Iowans can continue to post/organize in a local area forum as well but I want to keep broadcasting news to the whole Ron Paul forum.

----------


## lonestarguy

I think in addition to Dave's comment we might consider re-naming the thread, MUST READ:  ALL EYES ON IOWA

----------


## JoshLowry

That's fine for you to post Iowa news in this forum.  Just keep it updated with new posts and it should stay at the top for everyone to read.

I wish you guys the best of luck, glad to see some serious Iowans aboard.  It's time to hit the streets.  Houston MeetUp group is hitting the streets this Friday.

----------


## ARealConservative

let's start gathering a list of contact info for local papers and such and ask people to submit something positive.

http://www.qctimes.com/pages/contact/



Also - Iowans - go here - we have more support on that site then this one and most large communities have already paid the fee to use this service:

http://ronpaul.meetup.com

I created a group for the Quad City chapter (Davenport and outlying area).  I think it will be beneficial to coordinate all our groups leading up to the straw poll.

I'm personally going to be hitting the pavement over this three day weekend.  We have some large gatherings for the holiday and I hope to maximize my limited resources.

----------


## JoshLowry

I talked to campaign HQ.  They would like me to ask if anyone here would like to become a campaign coordinator for Iowa.  I imagine it would need to be someone with the time to organize things as well as having the job freedom to do something like this. 

 They are very busy at HQ trying to organize all across the US, so please send us a resume including how much time you have available to help out.  I will forward it on to the e-Campaign Manager at HQ.

Please pass this information onto those two new Iowa meetup groups and anyone in the Iowa area that would be suitable for managing and coordinating some efforts.

Please send this information to: RonPaulForums@gmail.com

----------


## MsDoodahs

For a list of all newspapers in the state of Iowa, see this link:

http://www.usnpl.com/ianews.php

I have already called the first listed paper.

I am happy to spend a few days calling these papers and compiling the costs for ads in the different ones.  I have lots of free time during the day, and a phone plan that allows unlimited free long distance calling.   

The questions I've been asking so far are:

How many papers do you publish?

How often do they come out?

How many subscribers/circulation for each?

Which day is highest subscriber/circ?

Do you have a "combo deal" where I get a cut rate if I do more than one of your papers?

What is the cost of the following:

1/4 page

1/2 page

Full page

What are the combo deals you offer?

If anyone can think of other questions we would need answered, please post them!

I would really like input on whether to bother with Iowa or if another state should take precedence.

Thanks

MsD

----------


## LibertyOrDie

> For a list of all newspapers in the state of Iowa, see this link:
> 
> http://www.usnpl.com/ianews.php
> 
> I have already called the first listed paper.
> 
> I am happy to spend a few days calling these papers and compiling the costs for ads in the different ones.  I have lots of free time during the day, and a phone plan that allows unlimited free long distance calling.


That's awesome that you are willing to put in that time, you may also want to check radio.  Here is a link for Iowa Radio Stations:

http://www.ontheradio.net/states/iowa.aspx

----------


## Abby

Have any ideas been pitched regarding Texans actually going to Iowa? 

I know I am definitely interested, and I'm sure the rest of my "Paul-supporting" family (mom, brother, etc) would be interested as well.  

I am from Houston and I would bet others from our meetup would be willing to go. Anyone out there have ideas? Let's make it happen!

----------


## Dave

> Hello.  I'd like your input on whether or not to bother with placing ads in Iowa newspapers?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> MsD in Texas


I'm not a media person but it would seem like a reasonable idea.  The Des Moines Register has a broad reach but is relatively quite expensive.  There are dozens if not hundreds of small weekly and daily papers around Iowa that I think would be very cheap to run half-page ads in.  These might be a good way to reach the 'offline' population.  Dr. Paul's performance on the national stages, of course, is a great way to reach people.

I know that Federal Election Commission regulations are complex and daunting.  I'm sure there are rules regarding who can pay for an ad and what's reportable.  If you're acting entirely on your own and not using graphics, etc. provided by the campaign then you are probably safe.  I would try to confirm this with someone from HQ, however.  The FEC could shut us down faster than the media so we have to learn the rules and then play by them.

----------


## Dave

To lonestarguy and Abby, et al:

Love or hate him, Howard Dean wrote the book on using the internet to mobilize and energize supporters to work Iowa.  Hundreds of Dean supporters from all over America came to Iowa and literally went door-to-door in 2004.  Lots of young people actually moved to Iowa for the summer to help.  He finished a disappointing third after leading the Iowa polls for a long time.  I think the negative ads between Dean and Gephardt did both of them in.  Then 'the scream' finished Dean off for good.

Maybe you could search the internet for stories about Dean's 2004 Iowa campaign and get some ideas for how people from out-of-state can contribute to the cause and how the internet was used.

----------


## Dave

> I would really like input on whether to bother with Iowa or if another state should take precedence.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MsD


MsD - If I remember right, I think HQ wants to focus on IA, NH, AZ, and SC.  I know there is traction in NH.  I don't know what's happening in AZ and SC.  I think we definitely should bother with IA since it:

1.  Has the straw poll.
2.  Comes before NH.
3.  Uses the caucus format instead of the primary format.

I will follow the lead of HQ on this and other campaign matters.  Remember - Ron Paul is the candidate.  We are the supporters.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Dave, thanks, I will continue with compiling a list of costs from IA newspapers tomorrow.

My understanding at this point is that there are no regulations that would prohibit ME, as an INDIVIDUAL, from buying ad space in a newspaper and using that space for material that I want published.  

I have been told that here in TX, the only requirement is that the ad has to end with "paid for by" and your name and address.  

Anyone know if the rules are variable state by state, or is that the same nationwide?

----------


## Winston

> Howdy Dave
> 
> It looks like you got some good ideas, check out this thread and post in there: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=208
> 
> I will go ahead and make that forum as soon as you guys decide on a name. It looks like you have 4 or 5 members on this message board.  Iowa grassroots might have to just start with you 4 or 5 and then pyramid down, it's got to start somewhere.
> 
>  Also checkout http://ronpaul.meetup.com for other members in the area.  I think you are right though, Iowa could be big for Ron if done right.



Some folks I know in Austin, TX are discussing ways we can help you guys in Iowa. Get the ball rolling, reinforcements coming soon!

----------


## reeferseed

> Have any ideas been pitched regarding Texans actually going to Iowa? 
> 
> I know I am definitely interested, and I'm sure the rest of my "Paul-supporting" family (mom, brother, etc) would be interested as well.  
> 
> I am from Houston and I would bet others from our meetup would be willing to go. Anyone out there have ideas? Let's make it happen!


I am from Austin, eager to devote my life full-time to Dr. Paul...  I had been thinking of moving to New Hampshire since this election cycle may be New Hampshire's most influential primary ever...  Maybe Iowa instead, who knows?  I am willing to go anywhere that I can do the most good for Dr. Paul's movement!

----------


## Dave

The Strategic Vision poll that shows Dr. Paul at 2% is getting some play in the local media.  They focus on the 'big 3' plus Fred Thompson and don't mention Ron Paul.  Here's a summary:

Mitt Romney 20% 
Rudy Giuliani 18% 
John McCain 16% 
Fred Thompson 10% 
Tommy Thompson 7% 
Newt Gingrich 5% 
Mike Huckabee 3% 
Tom Tancredo 2% 
Sam Brownback 2% 
Ron Paul 2% 
Duncan Hunter 1% 
Jim Gilmore 1% 
Chuck Hagel 1% 
Unsure 12% 

Poll interpretation is dangerous and 2% is within the margin of error, but I think this poll is reason for optimism.  This is the first Iowa poll that Dr. Paul has registered in whatsoever.  It's also the first poll that was taken entirely after the SC debate.

Hunter, Gilmore, and Hagel seem non-existent here so they are rightly at 1%.  Given the amount of time and money being spent here by Tancredo and Brownback, I think it's encouraging that they are no higher than Dr. Paul.

T. Thompson and Gingrich have been here more than Dr. Paul.

----------


## tnvoter

They should definately commit to it.  I'd sign up to go upstates to help out.

----------


## mrapathy

Iowa went Democrat largely in 2006 Iraq war being a major factor. the status quo stay the coarse lost big time in Iowa. 

the last straw poll also took the pulse on the war situation. it was unfavorable against the war in Iraq. 
Fred Thompson is a mystery factor and imo another Bush he works for media and a member of CFR. 

all but Ron Paul support the status quo. 

ron paul kicks ass on the cyclone conservative poll but that could be out of stater voters. consistently getting 400+ votes blowing the rest ouf of the water. 

subsidies for farmers may help or hurt its a factor in Iowa. 

I feel Iowa is Ron Pauls to lose. I dont see Iowa going for any of the other pro Iraq war neocon candidates. Fred Thompson may have support out of ignorance he will turn out to be another Bush.

----------


## lonestarguy

Dave, Do you think you would be able to head up Iowa as RP's campaign chief there?  Are you willing to consider or would you prefer to be a liasion to another.  How do you see yourself there?  You have insight into your great state.  What say you sir?

----------


## Dave

> Dave, Do you think you would be able to head up Iowa as RP's campaign chief there?  Are you willing to consider or would you prefer to be a liasion to another.  How do you see yourself there?  You have insight into your great state.  What say you sir?


I'm hopeful there's a better candidate.  There's a cadre of extremely well-connected people who are experienced in running Iowa presidential campaigns.  They tend to be party bosses, former elected officials, or professional campaign managers who more or less do this for a living.

I run a business and have young kids.  I'm willing to focus less on the business but not my kids.  I have a lot to offer the campaign but we need someone who has experience with running a campaign and is well-connected.  Check out this link to get an idea of the kind of people working on the various candidates' Iowa campaigns.

http://www.gwu.edu/~action/2008/cands08txt.html

The size of the Iowa organizations for even the second-tier candidates is amazing.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

I live in Minnesota and am willing to coordinate Minnesotans to get to Iowa for the Straw Poll and at any other time we're needed.  I obviously can't head up Iowa and would encourage Dave to take up at least the temporary mantle.  Dave, you can probably find someone willing to take it on once you get going.

----------


## Dave

Here's an enlightening writeup to help you understand the Iowa Straw Poll:

http://dyn.politico.com/printstory.c...1EC89C29D67FCF

The Ron Paul campaign isn't centered on flash and spending lots of money on frivolity.  I'm anxious to see his strategy regarding this event.  For all its flaws, I have to agree that it is kind of a pre-caucus.

----------


## lonestarguy

Strategic Vision, a polling firm, polled likely Republican voters in Iowa, and they found that 54% of Iowa Republicans want us out of Iraq in six months.  Now, what Republican do you think those people would likely vote for? 

Please pass this post up the campaign!

Article follows below.


Strategic Vision: Most Iowa GOPers Favor Complete Withdrawal 
by Jonathan Singer, Tue May 22, 2007 at 09:56:27 PM EST

The latest survey of likely Iowa caucus-goers from Republican polling outfit Strategic Vision was released this afternoon and the results may just shock you, because they certainly shocked me. Take a look at the fifth question (600 GOP LVs, May 18-20, MoE +/- 4%):

Do you favor a withdrawal of all United States military from Iraq within the next six months? (Republicans Only)

Yes 54 percent 
No 37 percent 
Undecided 9 percent 

Certainly there's an extent to which these results are reflective of the fact that Strategic Vision did not give respondents a chance to choose other alternatives, like withdrawing some troops over this time period or aiming to withdraw all American forces in six months or a year or two years. Still, the results are fairly clear: A fairly substantial majority of likely Iowa caucus-goers favor the full withdrawal of American military forces from Iraq within the next six months. This majority is safe from the margin of error and, to repeat, these numbers come from a Republican poll.

For those interested, the poll also showed that likely Iowa Democratic caucus-goers favor this tough line on Iraq by an even wider margin, 81 percent to 5 percent. This would certainly seem to upend the notion that a Democratic presidential candidate would have something to lose by going out too far on the issue of Iraq. 

And because I'm sure you're at least wondering...

If the 2008 Democratic presidential caucus were held today between, Joeseph Biden, Hillary Clinton, Chris Dodd, John Edwards, Dennis Kucinich, Barack Obama, and Bill Richardson, for whom would you vote? (Democrats Only; Names Rotated) 

John Edwards 29 percent 
Barack Obama 24 percent 
Hillary Clinton 16 percent 
Bill Richardson 9 percent 
Joe Biden 3 percent 
Chris Dodd 2 percent 
Dennis Kucinich 1 percent 
Undecided 16 percent

----------


## billv

> One final note, Florida is moving up its primary to around 26 January.  Iowa to remain number one, is considering moving her caucus in mid to late December!  How about that one


Just as an aside, if the states keep moving up primaries, we're gonna be having primaries before the previous president is elected.

----------


## lonestarguy

Dave, I think it would be interesting to hear even more about what you know.  I hope to pick your brain here.  In the years past have you ever worked for a campaign?  If you did, can you kinda break it up for us, say, what did your particular campaign do in the months and weeks in the run-up to the Ames summertime Strawpoll?

Then, after the Strawpoll in Ames, what did the campaign have you do in the run-up to the actual Iowa caucus in January?

Can you explain how the Iowa caucus operates?  And tell us what you see as keys to the caucus.

What, if any, stand-out as lessons learned?  And anything else you think we should know?

Thanks so much.....

----------


## Dave

The 5/23 Des Moines Register has results from an interesting poll about where Iowans get their info about candidates for president and their involvement in the campaigns.

Here's the % of Iowa caucusgoers who say they have done the following or are likely to do so.  Read the list and imagine your roles, keeping an eye toward the '% reach' to prioritize:

94%  Watch candidate debates
93%  Read newspaper stories about the campaigns
87%  Watch or listen to candidates' ads on tv/radio
86%  Read newspaper opinion pieces or letters to editor
83%  Watch mainstream political news shows (e.g. Meet the Press, Face the Nation)
79%  Go to candidate events
69%  Give money to campaigns
58%  Visit candidate web sites
58%  Volunteer to work for a campaign
56%  Search the internet for candidates' stands on issues
44%  Read onling forums/blogs written by experts
41%  Watch satirical shows with fake newscasts (e.g. The Daily Show, SNL)
22%  Read online forums/blogs written by non-experts
19%  Contribute to online forums or comment on blogs
11%  Post pictures/videos of political events on the internet

Draw your own conclusions but it seems to me that laypeople working the internet with postings can only hope to affect up to 22% of Iowans' views.

Dr. Paul is doing his part in the debates and working top-down to get into the media.  We need to find ways to get into the Iowa newspapers through the columnists and letters to the editor (preferably written by local Iowans themselves).  It would seem to help for Dr. Paul to spend more time in Iowa to host 'candidate events' but I leave those decisions to HQ where they have the whole picture.

It seems that Iowans will go to the internet for information but are most likely to head to the candidates' web sites rather than blogs/forums.  This suggests that the Ron Paul 2008 website is key.  Maybe those of us with internet skills (not me) can donate their talents to HQ to make the web site the best it can be, whatever that means.  The rest of us need to donate $ (I do) to help facilitate this (and the other campaign efforts).

I think an important conclusion to draw from this is that we all need to be spending as much if not more of our time OFF the internet building old-fashioned bottom-up grassroots support.

----------


## Dave

> Dave, I think it would be interesting to hear even more about what you know.  I hope to pick your brain here.  In the years past have you ever worked for a campaign?  If you did, can you kinda break it up for us, say, what did your particular campaign do in the months and weeks in the run-up to the Ames summertime Strawpoll?
> 
> Then, after the Strawpoll in Ames, what did the campaign have you do in the run-up to the actual Iowa caucus in January?
> 
> Can you explain how the Iowa caucus operates?  And tell us what you see as keys to the caucus.
> 
> What, if any, stand-out as lessons learned?  And anything else you think we should know?
> 
> Thanks so much.....


My campaign experience is limited.  Like most Ron Paul supporters, I've never been a big 'party' person.  I've been a delegate to my county, district, and state conventions - I may describe that strange experience some other time.

I was a self-appointed 'precinct captain' (meaning I took responsibility for supporting him in my precinct) for Steve Forbes back in 2000 and chaufferred him around Des Moines a few times.  A buddy of mine was involved with his Iowa campaign.  I was my precinct's chairman on caucus night and delivered my precinct solidly for Forbes.

Here's a good short summary of the caucus process:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iowa_caucus

I'll write more in future posts.

----------


## tnvoter

> I think an important conclusion to draw from this is that we all need to be spending as much if not more of our time OFF the internet building old-fashioned bottom-up grassroots support.


fact.

----------


## Dave

David Yepsen is the Des Moines Register's political honcho. He's kind of the voice of the caucuses and is very often interviewed by the national media for his take on what's happening in Iowa.

He had a piece on 5/25 where he handicaps the 2nd tier candidates, which to him means T. Thompson, Brownback, Huckabee, and Tancredo. Here's how he references Dr. Paul:

"Beneath the second tier is the bottom tier. California Congressman Duncan Hunter and former Virginia Gov. Jim Gilmore have done little in Iowa.

Neither has Texas Congressman Ron Paul, but his good performances in debates might help him with libertarian Republicans. Unfortunately for him, there aren't that many libertarian, isolationist, anti-war Republicans who attend GOP caucuses in Iowa."


I was a bit steamed at first but I think Yepsen is stating facts. Ron Paul has only spent two days in Iowa while Brownback, Huckabee, Romney, Tancredo, and T. Thompson have all spent over 20 days here. Yepsen tips his hat to Dr. Paul's debate performances, which is nice. The only thing I think is clearly misunderstood is the 'isolationist' reference and I will send Yepsen a kind note discussing the difference between an isolationist and a non-interventionalist.

Anyone who wants to shine some light on candidates beyond the 'big 3' is a friend to our campaign so I think Yepsen is doing us a favor with articles like this and I DON'T think we should flame him. He's widely read in Iowa and by the national media so this mention of Ron Paul is positive.

Remember, too, that it doesn't matter how many people in Iowa agree with you - it's how many of them that you can TURN OUT on caucus night and allow you to beat EXPECTATIONS, which will build momentum for the later contests.

Here's the link if you want to read the whole article - I recommend it.

http://desmoinesregister.com/apps/pb...705240368/1036

----------


## MsDoodahs

Dave, from the stats you posted, it appears that 93% read newspaper articles about the candidates.

I'm trying to figure out what areas would be best to hit with ads for Dr. Paul, and how to configure those ads.

Off the top of my head, I'm thinking that the best method would be to target smaller communities instead of the larger ones.  

What data should I be looking for to help figure this out?

Thanks!

----------


## Dave

> Dave, from the stats you posted, it appears that 93% read newspaper articles about the candidates.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what areas would be best to hit with ads for Dr. Paul, and how to configure those ads.
> 
> Off the top of my head, I'm thinking that the best method would be to target smaller communities instead of the larger ones. 
> 
> What data should I be looking for to help figure this out?
> 
> Thanks!


The survey referenced articles but made no mention of ads (maybe the DMR didn't want to hear that people don't read the ads?) I'm sure people are less likely to read newspaper ads than newspaper articles but that doesn't mean ads are a bad idea.

I guess the info you would like to know is what the circulation is of all these various newspapers. Then you could compare the 'cost per view' of ads and use this to help prioritize.

Keep in mind that Iowa gets more conservative as you go from east to west. Lots more GOP in the west. Maybe more opportunity for crossovers in the east. Food for thought.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> The survey referenced articles but made no mention of ads (maybe the DMR didn't want to hear that people don't read the ads?) I'm sure people are less likely to read newspaper ads than newspaper articles but that doesn't mean ads are a bad idea.



That's why I'm thinking of configuration, too.

If I buy the "adspace" and use it to publish an article written by Dr. Paul himself, then it will not appear to be an "ad" at all.  

Thoughts?

----------


## MsDoodahs

> I guess the info you would like to know is what the circulation is of all these various newspapers. Then you could compare the 'cost per view' of ads and use this to help prioritize.


I'm making calls to determine what the circulations are for the different papers.

What I am thinking about is whether there is more advantage to certain communities over other communities.  

In other words, is there a way to know which geographic areas have stronger impact in their primary, or not?  

Also, if I understand the caucus system correctly, it seems rather....slimey.  Sort of a way for those "in favor" insiders within the state party to get wined and dined in exchange for their vote.  A microcosm of congress, maybe?  

If that is in fact the case, perhaps money would be better spent in other primary states?

----------


## Dave

> I'm making calls to determine what the circulations are for the different papers.
> 
> What I am thinking about is whether there is more advantage to certain communities over other communities. 
> 
> In other words, is there a way to know which geographic areas have stronger impact in their primary, or not? 
> 
> Also, if I understand the caucus system correctly, it seems rather....slimey. Sort of a way for those "in favor" insiders within the state party to get wined and dined in exchange for their vote. A microcosm of congress, maybe? 
> 
> If that is in fact the case, perhaps money would be better spent in other primary states?


I don't know how to decide which communities are more important than others. If you're trying to turn out GOP members, there are more of them west of Des Moines than east of Des Moines. The homes of the 3 state universities (Ames, Iowa City, and Cedar Falls) are the most liberal. I'm sure they'd appreciate Dr. Paul's stand on Iraq but I don't know if they'd go for much else. I don't know what else to offer so maybe it's not so important as just getting the message out.

I think the Ames straw poll in August fits your definition of 'slimey' but the caucus in January is no more slippery than any other political contest and by-passing Iowa has historically been a losing strategy. The party insiders only get one vote on caucus night, just like everyone else who shows up. The good thing about the caucus system is that many people go there undecided and there's an opportunity before the vote for people to give a short speech in support of their favorite. This can sway people at the last minute.

----------


## Cyclone177

I am an alum from Iowa State, now living in Omaha.  I would be willing to do stuff on the weekend to help promote Ron.  I am in total agreement that Iowa could make or break his campaign.  I saw a post on Cyclone Conservative blog about some dinner last night where there were over 80 representatives for Repub's, but none for Dr. Paul.  We need to make a huge effort to get things going in Iowa.   People in Iowa are not stupid, and are pissed about this war.  That is going to be the issue in this campaign, and with all the farmer's I know being Repub, they aren't satisfied with the slate of big names up there now.

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Pedrique

I was under the impression that Bill Clinton skipped Iowa in 92 and he still won - that's the reason his former staffer was encouraging Hillary to do the same.

----------


## Dave

> I was under the impression that Bill Clinton skipped Iowa in 92 and he still won - that's the reason his former staffer was encouraging Hillary to do the same.


EVERYONE skipped Iowa in 92 because Iowa senator Tom Harkin ran for president, making the Iowa caucus almost meaningless.  Harkin won with 76% while the others had 4% or less.

The fact that staffers are even contemplating having Hillary skip Iowa tells me they're scared about where she's going to finish here.  Remember - it doesn't matter where you finish in Iowa, it's where you finish relative to expectations.

----------


## DjLoTi

I think Ron Paul would go over *great* with the farmers of Iowa and I wouldn't recommend leaving the college-aged 'liberal' out of our efforts. Think about it. Many 'liberals' are crossing over to repub just to vote for this guy

Also, a college-aged youth is more likely to be informed of the internet functions and features, especially including the content. I propose rallying on both sides of the isle.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Interesting.  Print "ads" are intended to grab those who aren't internet savvy (because we have the net saturated already).  

So newspaper advertising should be away from college towns...

or at least that is what I am thinking.

Your thoughts, people?

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> Interesting.  Print "ads" are intended to grab those who aren't internet savvy (because we have the net saturated already).  
> 
> So newspaper advertising should be away from college towns...


Then maybe shoot for small-town papers, or farm radio?  There are weekly, local publications that have cheaper rates.

But what is the message for the ads?  I would include a way for voters interested in Ron Paul to contact someone local in order to assist with campaigning and to get bumper stickers/lawn signs.  "Free bumper sticker by calling 222-555-1234."  When they call, see if they'd be willing to volunteer at the Straw Poll.

----------


## Pedrique

> EVERYONE skipped Iowa in 92 because Iowa senator Tom Harkin ran for president, making the Iowa caucus almost meaningless.  Harkin won with 76% while the others had 4% or less.
> 
> The fact that staffers are even contemplating having Hillary skip Iowa tells me they're scared about where she's going to finish here.  Remember - it doesn't matter where you finish in Iowa, it's where you finish relative to expectations.


Gotcha.  Thanks!

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

That's good... there's still hope if we don't win Iowa, but gosh would it be great to win Iowa!

----------


## sidsquidrick

Hey, do we want to make a convoy?

We can rent a 7 passenger van in Dallas for 60 bucks a day, less with my military discount.  At 15 MPG, we could get there and back with a $400 dollar bill.  We could leave on the 10th and return on the 12th.  For $100 a head we shouldn't have any problems getting there.  At $100 a night, we can use two rooms per van load.  You can put up to four adults in every room. 

I am used to sleeping in tents with a lot of people (Iraq for 14mos) so it wouldn't bother me.  Anyone else like the idea?  

If we could get several convoys going from all over the country we may get an even better rental rate from a national car rental company and the hotel where we can all meet.  

Lets talk seriously about this.

Sid

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

..I'm from NJ, it sounds like a good idea. Where are you from?

----------


## Dave

> That's good... there's still hope if we don't win Iowa, but gosh would it be great to win Iowa!


Winning would be nice but there's TONS of hope if we don't win - as long as we beat expectations.  Imagine - if the caucus were today and Romney won with 25% but Dr. Paul finished in 2nd with 24% then Romney would be considered a loser and Paul would get a huge victory.  It's ALL relative to expectations.

I don't think anyone has ever been nominted without finishing in the top 3 in Iowa.  Our Iowa goal needs to be this:
Finish in the top 3Finish ahead of what the polls say going into the caucus.

----------


## Dave

> How would the Hemp legalization and anti-drug war positions go over in Iowa? I imagine the Hemp bill would be popular. But my understanding is that Iowa has been ravaged by Crystal Meth production and addicts in recent years -- How does that translate to drug-war sentiment? Any thoughts?


I don't think either of these positions are vote-getters in Iowa.  Iowa farmers make their money on corn and soybeans - their skills and equipment revolve around these crops.  Farmers here aren't demanding new things to plant - especially right now when corn and soybean prices are VERY high due to all the ethanol and biodiesel demand.

Outside of some potheads I just don't think there's much interest here in legalizing drugs - particularly in the GOP.

Some crossover would be nice but it's never really happened much here in the past despite there always being talk about it.  Iowan's just don't cross over very much.  It's silly to think that democrats and liberals are the key to winning the GOP nomination.  Ron Paul is not a democrat or a liberal (by today's definition) - he's a conservative.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

Well, wouldnt' marijuana legalization give them something to plant? LOL

----------


## angelatc

Industrial hemp isn't pot and according to Wikipedia hemp was Canada's most profitable crop in 2006.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

Both sound good to me...

----------


## axiomata

Some of the polling I have seen from Iowa is very encouraging for Ron Paul.

i.e.,



```
2. Do you see President George W. Bush as a conservative Republican in the mode of Ronald Reagan? (Republicans Only)
Yes 5%
No 79%
Undecided 16%

3. How important is it for the Republican presidential candidate to be a conservative Republican in the mode of Ronald Reagan, very important, somewhat important, not very important, not important, undecided? (Republicans Only)
Very Important 42%
Somewhat Important 19%
Not Very Important 11%
Not Important 12%
Undecided 16%

5. Do you favor a withdrawal of all United States military from Iraq within the next six months? (Republicans Only)
Yes 54%
No 37%
Undecided 9%
```

More than 50% favor withdrawal of _all_ US military from Iraq in just 6 months.  None of the other candidates share that opinion.  Furthermore, just about everyone polled recognize that Bush and the neocons are not heirs to the Reagan legacy and a high percentage feel a Reagan-like president is important.

However, all is not good news:



```
1. If the 2008 Republican presidential caucus were held today between Sam Brownback, Jim Gilmore, Newt Gingrich, Rudy Giuliani, Chuck Hagel, Mike Huckabee, Duncan Hunter, John McCain, Ron Paul, Mitt Romney, Tom Tancredo, Fred Thompson, and Tommy Thompson for whom would you vote? (Republicans Only; Names Rotated)
Mitt Romney 20%
Rudy Giuliani 18%
John McCain 16%
Fred Thompson 10%
Tommy Thompson 7%
Newt Gingrich 5%
Mike Huckabee 3%
Sam Brownback 2%
Tom Tancredo 2%
Ron Paul 2%
Duncan Hunter 1%
Jim Gilmore 1%
Chuck Hagel 1%
Undecided 12%

4. Are you satisfied with the current field of announced Republican presidential candidates for 2008? (Republicans only)
Yes 29%
No 51%
Undecided 20%
```

I'm guessing from the looks of those two polls, serious name and issue recognition work is needed from the Paul campaign.  There's definitely room for growth the fill the void.  Anything anyone can do in Iowa will significantly help Paul's campaign.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

They either don't know him or don't know his positions. It's ok. This is the old poll?

----------


## MsDoodahs

Dave, from your take on the feelings of voters in the state, do you think that RP's stance on the war would be the best way to attract readers to "ads?"

Any other issues where RP's stand might resonate?   

Taxes?  

Gun control?

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

Most Iowans are against the war  They will also like him on lower taxes and no gun control.

----------


## Dave

> Dave, from your take on the feelings of voters in the state, do you think that RP's stance on the war would be the best way to attract readers to "ads?"
> 
> Any other issues where RP's stand might resonate? 
> 
> Taxes? 
> 
> Gun control?


My 2 cents...

Every one of Dr. Paul's stands will turn off/on a large number of people so I think you have to serve up a pallette so everyone can find something they like. Lots of liberals are excited about his Iraq war stand but don't you honestly think we'll lose their interest when they find out he's anti-abortion, anti-gun control, and anti-government programs? Dr. Paul is a traditional conservative, not a modern liberal.

I think immigration issues are huge in Iowa right now - Dr. Paul's stand here can draw attention. Fighting for lower taxes is always a plus but you've got to convince readers he's not like every other candidate who promises this.

His stance on property rights and eminent domain will resonate here. Inside the GOP his stand against abortion and gun control is a must.

Dr. Paul's positions don't sell well in sound bites - they take time for people to think about, learn, and digest. The ads should serve two purposes:
Get the name Ron Paul before as many eyes as possible.Get people hungry to learn more.Perhaps lead in with some questions. For example:

"Tired of voting for the lesser of two evils?"
"Ready to hear the TRUTH?"
"Tired of cardboard candidates?"
"Tired of politicians who only tell you what they think you want to hear"
"Do you think politicians are all the same?"

----------


## Bradley in DC

> I think immigration issues are huge in Iowa right now - Dr. Paul's stand here can draw attention. Fighting for lower taxes is always a plus but you've got to convince readers he's not like every other candidate who promises this.
> 
> His stance on property rights and eminent domain will resonate here. Inside the GOP his stand against abortion and gun control is a must.


Iowa has historically been very anti-war and pro-life.  Playing up Dr. Paul's record consistent principle (in this case in favor of a seamless garment of a culture of life-- Catholic language should work there well too).  This argument contrasts nicely with the pro-abortion, pro-war, flip flopping competition!

----------


## angelatc

My thought is that nearly everything should be turned into a state's rights issue.

Taking the power back from Washington.

----------


## lonestarguy

Dave,  Considering the current 'Caucus' season, what is your perception on the historic availability of hotel room availability, camping space, college dorm rooms, etc?

What are you seeing right now on the ground, I gather your in Des Moines?  Certainly other campaign peeps have knocked on your door, spoke to you, probably tried to canvas you for all kinds of info?

So correct me if I'm wrong, I often am, but what do you see as the must haves?  Each campaign must find a precinct captain for each targeted precinct?  His job is to be responsible for holding the decided of that candidate and getting them to the caucus in winter.  He's also responsible for gathering them up for the bus ride to Ames, correcto?

The individual campaigns rent the buses to pick up their flocks from around the state to bus into Ames for the August 11th Strawpoll?  Or, buses are available at the meet points, for the towns across the state, for all who are there to board these buses to head for Ames?

Besides the candidate, his message, power of character, issue positions, on the ground, the precinct captain for any campaign is the most significant person?

Off hand, how many precincts across Iowa, hundreds, huh?  But Gopers and Dems concentrate mostly on there areas of strength in the state, traditional Gop areas and the traditional Dem areas?

How would you characterize, a bit more specifically, the state partisan geographic layout.  Using, say the I-35 and I-80 corridors.  Would you say the I-80 corridor from Des Moines, west to Nebraska state line is overwhelming GOP?  East of Des Moines along the I-80 corridor and south to the Missouri line Democratic?  

In recent prez election seasons, if you were ever impressed with a campaign, what was it that "on-the-ground game" that impressed you?  Was it the resoluteness of relentless contact by door-to-door volunteers, etc?

Thanks so much!

----------


## Pedrique

Seems like two issues could consolidate folks in Iowa and still make RP distinct.

Opposition to the Iraq War
Strong stance on illegal immigration.

These two issues seem cross-platform and also make him distinct from all republican candidates.  Focusing on these two could be a powerful message to bring independents and maybe democrats into the fold.

Adding pro-life may solidify the gop base but since it could alienate others we want voting in the primary it might be best to leave it off of the primary message.

That's my 2 cents.

----------


## johngr

Don't forget "Abolish the IRS immediately". NONE OF THE OTHER CANDIDATES CAN TOUCH DR. PAUL ON THIS ISSUE! We've got to get across (in Iowa as well as everywhere else) that that's not just an empty promise. He will actually do it. 

"Tired of tax, borrow and spend republicans? Vote Ron Paul."

----------


## Dave

> Seems like two issues could consolidate folks in Iowa and still make RP distinct.
> 
> Opposition to the Iraq War
> Strong stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> These two issues seem cross-platform and also make him distinct from all republican candidates. Focusing on these two could be a powerful message to bring independents and maybe democrats into the fold.
> 
> Adding pro-life may solidify the gop base but since it could alienate others we want voting in the primary it might be best to leave it off of the primary message.
> 
> That's my 2 cents.


This is worth a LOT more than 2 cents.  I think you've boiled it down well and really nailed it.  On these two issues people are sick of the talking heads from both sides.  We should focus on these 2 issues in Iowa.

----------


## Dave

> Dave, Considering the current 'Caucus' season, what is your perception on the historic availability of hotel room availability, camping space, college dorm rooms, etc?


I doubt if finding a bed would be a problem. The Ames straw poll could be a bottleneck - 40,000 attended in 1999. Iowa State will have tons of empty dorm space at that time but I don't know if they use it for things like this. That date (8/11) is alslo the first day of the Iowa State Fair 40 miles away in Des Moines and that tends to clog the hotels/campgrounds in central Iowa.




> What are you seeing right now on the ground, I gather your in Des Moines? Certainly other campaign peeps have knocked on your door, spoke to you, probably tried to canvas you for all kinds of info?


I'm on a somewhat rural road just outside of Des Moines so I haven't had anyone at my door. I get lots of automated phone calls from the candidates every time there's any election. I've only gotten one so far this year - from Tommy Thompson inviting me to the Ames Straw Poll. I know one of the big wheels in Brownback's Iowa organization so I get lots of emails from that campaign. I've gotten about 3 slick mailings from Romney (including a DVD) and 1 from Brownback. I expect all of this to pick up in the next few weeks.

Candidates from both parties who want to score here are spending a LOT of time all over Iowa and calling in to talk radio from the road in Iowa and from elsewhere.

I started this thread to keep people aware of what I'm seeing on the ground in Iowa so I'll keep posting...




> So correct me if I'm wrong, I often am, but what do you see as the must haves? Each campaign must find a precinct captain for each targeted precinct? His job is to be responsible for holding the decided of that candidate and getting them to the caucus in winter. He's also responsible for gathering them up for the bus ride to Ames, correcto?


A precinct captain (campaigns have different names for this person) is an unofficial person who tries to get people in their precinct to vote with them on caucus night. As far as the Ames poll, I don't think people work at the precinct level to get turnout for this but I suppose the most aggressive supporters do.




> The individual campaigns rent the buses to pick up their flocks from around the state to bus into Ames for the August 11th Strawpoll? Or, buses are available at the meet points, for the towns across the state, for all who are there to board these buses to head for Ames?


The former, I believe. Campaigns round up people and get them on their buses. I don't think people supporting different candidates end up on the same bus. Of course lots of people drive themselves to Ames, too. You don't have to come by bus.




> Besides the candidate, his message, power of character, issue positions, on the ground, the precinct captain for any campaign is the most significant person?


I don't know if I'd say they're the most significant but they are the most grassroots-level. This would be the bottom tier on an org chart. They are the ones who will speak out in their precinct on caucus night and try to convince people to vote for Dr. Paul. It's Ron Paul's job to load the bases - someone in each precinct needs to bat cleanup to drive them home.




> Off hand, how many precincts across Iowa, hundreds, huh? But Gopers and Dems concentrate mostly on there areas of strength in the state, traditional Gop areas and the traditional Dem areas?


I've heard numbers from 1800 to 2000. I don't think anyone targets by precinct. I think they target more by congressional district (Iowa has 5) or at the county level (Iowa has 99). 




> How would you characterize, a bit more specifically, the state partisan geographic layout. Using, say the I-35 and I-80 corridors. Would you say the I-80 corridor from Des Moines, west to Nebraska state line is overwhelming GOP? East of Des Moines along the I-80 corridor and south to the Missouri line Democratic?


I'd use I-35 as an east-west divider. The western half of Iowa is more GOP but more sparsely populated. Take a look at the famous red/blue county maps from the last two elections here:

http://www.usatoday.com/news/politic.../countymap.htm




> In recent prez election seasons, if you were ever impressed with a campaign, what was it that "on-the-ground game" that impressed you? Was it the resoluteness of relentless contact by door-to-door volunteers, etc?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Everyone was amazed with the Deaniacs last time. They wore orange stocking caps and went door-to-door all winter in great numbers. Nonetheless, Dean finished BELOW expectations in 3rd place.

It's impressive when a candidate can build grassroots support that builds into mainstream support and coverage. Then it's about placement (spending $) - it's noticeable when a candidate permeates your radio, tv, and mail.

Something that really means a lot to Iowans is meeting the candidate in person. Candidates are crawling all over Iowa right now and Iowans love sizing them up in person, especially the big names.

----------


## Lois

*I see that someone in this thread said this --





			
				Maybe those of us with internet skills (not me) can donate their talents to HQ to make the web site the best it can be, whatever that means.
			
		

However - I just read where someone else said this --





			
				A distressing trend rears its ugly head - again

I was talking to a political activist with considerable experience and resourses at his disposal. He related to me how he had recently been in touch with the RP 'national campaign HQ'. He offered his resources and his expertise gratis to some fellow at the RP national HQ. What he was offering was nothing to sneeze at. This joker at the RP HQ blew him off, told him they had no need of him or what he had to offer. And then when this fellow went on to elaborate, saying, "I don't think you fully comprehend what I'm willing to do for RP, I wanna speak to your supervisor," this joker very rudely reiterated "I told you we have no use of you and what you have to offer" and then hung up on him.

This is a something I have witnessed before, as a distant observer and personally - so-called 'professional campaign workers' effing think they know it all and have absolutely no need of us peons meddling in 'their' 'efforts'.
			
		

Is this an issue that needs to be addressed before a lot of Ron Paul supporters spend a lot of time and energy where it's not wanted?*

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> My thought is that nearly everything should be turned into a state's rights issue.
> 
> Taking the power back from Washington.


yup. People think that RP is pushing pro-life issues, no, he's only pro-life in belief, he will allow the states to make the call, he will not go either way. Most libertarians reject the label of pro-life/choice, they just say : non-government issue. But.. it'll play well in Iowa, then, if he wins the nomination, he can start saying "it's a non-government issue, leave it to the states!" this would keep him out of the pro-life/choice fight, will preserve his mixed base.

----------


## SV-v2.0

> *I see that someone in this thread said this --
> 
> 
> 
> However - I just read where someone else said this --
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an issue that needs to be addressed before a lot of Ron Paul supporters spend a lot of time and energy where it's not wanted?*



Lois, this is why I think it's important for us grassroots folks to seize the initiative, go out into the field, and get things done on our own without waiting for direction from the headquarters. Of course we still work with them when and where we can, but time is of the essence and we need to git'er done. It's up to us regular folks to make this happen, IMO.

----------


## Dave

> *I see that someone in this thread said this --*
> 
> 
> 
> *However - I just read where someone else said this --*
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this an issue that needs to be addressed before a lot of Ron Paul supporters spend a lot of time and energy where it's not wanted?*


I wish I could say this was the first time I've heard of this kind of thing.  I'd say the folks at HQ are overwhelmed right now with all the response so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt but I hope I don't hear more of this.

----------


## SV-v2.0

> I wish I could say this was the first time I've heard of this kind of thing.  I'd say the folks at HQ are overwhelmed right now with all the response so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt but I hope I don't hear more of this.


Yes, I think part of it is just being overwhelmed, however by not properly managing the resources people are volunteering they're passing up on a lot of super potential by not utilizing it, IMO. 

That's why we're largely on our own out here in the field and it is necessary for us grassroots folks to sally out on our own as best we can. We need to apply the resources we have amongst ourselves to the best of our ability rather than allowing them to get tossed by the wayside due to indifference by people who are already covered up.

*Let's git'er done! We can do it!*


.

----------


## lonestarguy

Lois, I would not worry about such stories.  It's a normal course of being involved in politics, rumours of this, rumours of that, yadayadayada.  It's normal.  We all simply press on in positive manner doing the things we can do for our candidate.  It's really that simple.  So, just ignore such stories.  Remember, as a normal course of things, the other campaigns are watching us, but of course we watch them.  No problem.

----------


## Dave

The Des Moines Register today releases results of an Iowa poll of 400 reps and 400 dems asking how important various issues were to them and the issues on which they want more information from the candidates. 

GOP Issues that stand out to me as high in importance AND needing more information are tax policy, national security, and immigration.

You can look at the table below or go here if you want the whole feature:
http://desmoinesregister.com/apps/pb...apoll07&lead=1

What does this suggest to you?

----------


## MsDoodahs

Honestly?  It suggests to me that most Iowa GOPers watch Fox News and that they live in fear of terror attack every day because they subject themselves to the Fox and NeoCon "terror tactic" of KEEPING AMERICANS LIVING IN FEAR.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Dave, do you happen to know what is the demographic of Iowa?  Predominately dem or GOP overall?

----------


## Dave

> Dave, do you happen to know what is the demographic of Iowa? Predominately dem or GOP overall?


I recall that it's fairly evenly split between rep, dem and independent but I think the dems have recently pulled ahead. Here's a link from the Iowa Secretary of State with some May 2007 reports by congressional district. Why don't you add these up to get a statewide total? NP means no party and I don't know how they define active vs. inactive.

http://www.sos.state.ia.us/elections...g/regstat.html

----------


## Dave

> Honestly? It suggests to me that most Iowa GOPers watch Fox News and that they live in fear of terror attack every day because they subject themselves to the Fox and NeoCon "terror tactic" of KEEPING AMERICANS LIVING IN FEAR.


I was looking for suggestions on how to reach people who might support Dr. Paul.  Flaming members of the Iowa GOP doesn't promote our cause.

----------


## mrapathy

anybody know when and where Ron Paul will be?

----------


## Pedrique

> I was looking for suggestions on how to reach people who might support Dr. Paul.  Flaming members of the Iowa GOP doesn't promote our cause.


It seems from the chart that Ron Paul's position on foreign policy would be enough to attact independents and democrats into potentially participating in the straw poll.

The war in Iraq, relations with other countries, national security and the nation's long term debt (partly caused by our reckless foreign policies) are 3 of the top 4 issues on the democrat side, with health care and economy rounding out top 5.

On the Republican side it is war in Iraq, terrorism, national security in the top 5, with faith and values and immigration rounding it out.

If nearly 60% Iowa Repubs are in opposition to the war, I reiterate my early suggestion that RP's stance on the war and on immigration be his primary message in Iowa.  Surely there is a tech savvy person who can pare down some of the various videos on RP into a concise DVD to touch on these issues that can be passed out (or mailed) prior to the straw poll?

----------


## Bradley in DC

> If nearly 60% Iowa Repubs are in opposition to the war, I reiterate my early suggestion that RP's stance on the war and on immigration be his primary message in Iowa.  Surely there is a tech savvy person who can pare down some of the various videos on RP into a concise DVD to touch on these issues that can be passed out (or mailed) prior to the straw poll?


His opposition to abortion plays well with Republican caucus voters who would want someone with a consistent record on the issue (unlike Rudy McRomney).

----------


## Brandybuck

> His opposition to abortion plays well with Republican caucus voters who would want someone with a consistent record on the issue (unlike Rudy McRomney).


Remind me again what the Rudy McRomney stance on abortion is again. What is amnesty or invasion?

----------


## Dave

It's barely 10 weeks to the August 11 GOP Straw Poll in Ames and Ron Paul has no Iowa organization yet. Most other campaigns have entire teams on the ground in Iowa dedicated to this one event.

40,000 people attended this event last time (1999). 600 journalists were on hand from over 250 organizations. You can't really skip this event. There will be a poll that day and someone will win. 3 men will finish in the top 3. Someone will finish last. This will all be newsworthy.

Can we possibly hope to compete in this circus on the same playing field as everyone else (see my 2nd post in this thread)? I'm not sure if the best strategy is to try to keep up with the Joneses given time and personnel constraints. Besides, is decadently spending money on frivolous pomp really in the style of Dr. Paul and his supporters?

Maybe we need an anti-establishment yet positive idea to really set the Paul movement apart from the rest of the field. Maybe if 20,000 Paul followers could converge in the parking lot from all over the nation this would attract some real attention. Maybe if everyone wore matching neon green t-shirts instead of the tired U.S. Flag apparel. Or hospital scrubs ("paging Dr. Paul")...Maybe if everyone went Brown Baggin' for Dr. Paul and literally brought their lunch in a paper bag to contrast with the other candidates' bacchanalian spreads. These are just my silly random thoughts but you get the idea. Rather than try to beat the others at their own game, we need some creative-type people to find us a way to buck the system and do something really special and head-turning.

Of course, little of this matters if the poll still results in Dr. Paul being far back in the field. Iowans must be turned out in droves to vote for Ron Paul.

We desperately need a strategy for this event (I don't know HQ's thoughts here) and we're running out of time and have no organization. Any thoughts?

----------


## Bradley in DC

> It's barely 10 weeks to the August 11 GOP Straw Poll in Ames and Ron Paul has no Iowa organization yet. Most other campaigns have entire teams on the ground in Iowa dedicated to this one event.
> 
> Maybe if everyone wore matching . . . hospital scrubs ("paging Dr. Paul") 
> We desperately need a strategy for this event (I don't know HQ's thoughts here) and we're running out of time and have no organization. Any thoughts?


I love the scrubs idea.  I understand it's been a tactic in the past for a campaign to differentiate themselves in some way.

----------


## sifupaul

Friends,
The movement to advance the candidacy of Ron Paul is well beyond the tipping point.  This is truly a peoples movement consisting of a broad-spectrum of the citizenry.  There is no turning back.  Iowa is the tip of the spear!  We are looking to rally hundreds and hundreds of volunteers into the great state of Iowa, beginning early-mid June on into December, when we believe the Iowa Caucus will be conducted.   The important Iowa Straw Poll, conducted in Ames, Iowa, on August 11th is the first show of organizational strength amongst the campaigns.
We are now kindly but urgently requesting those Ron Paul supporters who live in the great state of Iowa, as well as those who live in the states that border Iowa within reasonable driving distance, including Omaha, Ne., to kindly inform if they have extra bedroom(s) to house Ron Paul volunteers, beginning early/mid June 07 thru at least December.  Please inquire within your contact base of friends and allied groups, such as your local Libertarian Party, churches, etc, who would be able to inquire within their groups about opening up they're homes to incoming Iowa volunteers from across our great country.
So take stock of your own personal situation.  Think very seriously about taking your vacation time on the campaign trail advancing the Ron Paul candidacy for president in Iowa.  Rest assured, you are needed in Iowa, this cannot be over emphasized.  Those that cannot volunteer in Iowa, naturally you will advance the Ron Paul candidacy where you are.  So everyone, insure your hooked up to your local meetup group and outreach for Ron Paul.  
Pay very close attention to this forum and your meetup group for future announcements regarding the movements advance into Iowa. 
Those with spare bedrooms willing to house volunteers please relay name, address, and contact phone numbers to Austin, Tx Meetup-Iowa Support Coordinators paulfarris1957@yahoo.com  and Paul Davis (sifu).  
Please cc to: sifu78704@gmail.com
Come be on the ground in Iowa this summer and fall and lets defy the pundits and make history.  The future depends on you!

----------


## heiwa

> Interesting.  Print "ads" are intended to grab those who aren't internet savvy (because we have the net saturated already).  
> 
> So newspaper advertising should be away from college towns...
> 
> or at least that is what I am thinking.
> 
> Your thoughts, people?


Hello,

I just found the forum yesterday.  I read a spectacular editorial in the Billings, Montana newspaper (http://www.billingsgazette.net/artic...s/30-paul.txt).  I wonder if editorials would be a good low cost way to get the word out.

We could certainly highlight the fact that Dr. Paul would like to leave Iraq immediately.  That, along with his philosophy of international and national non-intervention would be music to midwesterner's ears, I would think.  

Perhaps it would be better for an Iowan to send the letter in, but I'll be happy to draft something as a starting point.

Please forgive me if this has been suggested before or already done! 


Jen

----  We're taking our country back. ---

----------


## lonestarguy

Jen, Welcome to this forum.  If you haven't already, join your local Ron Paul meetup group.  To find your group go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/

Thank you for the link to the article, updated below.
Letter writing to newspapers is an excellent way to influence other citizens to vote for Ron Paul.  Jen, also, stay close to this forum, become familiar with all it's sections for ideas about how to advance the Ron Paul Movement in your area.     

http://www.billingsgazette.net/artic...rs/30-paul.txt

lonestarguy

----------


## heiwa

Thank you, Lone Star Guy,

I'm currently in Japan, and will be for another month, but will return to the US in June or July and will dedicate as much of my life as I can to getting this man into the White House.

Thanks for the info, and I'll keep close contact.

Jen

----------


## Sojourner

> I love the scrubs idea.  I understand it's been a tactic in the past for a campaign to differentiate themselves in some way.


I like the scrubs idea also. I don't think that it matters all that much if the scrubs are matching, scrubs are easily identifiable no matter the color or pattern. If people could wear whatever color or pattern of scrubs, it would seem like there would be all that many more scrubs seen, rather than limited to those who were able to obtain a particular color of scrubs.

It would also make a strong presentation that those in the medical fields support Ron Paul if the colors and patterns of the scrubs were across the spectrum.

JMO

----------


## Dave

I just got an automated phone call from the Romney campaign inviting me to an "Ask Mitt Anything Town Hall" coming up in Des Moines.  This guy can't find enough ways to spend all the money they have.

----------


## BW4Paul

> I just got an automated phone call from the Romney campaign inviting me to an "Ask Mitt Anything Town Hall" coming up in Des Moines.  This guy can't find enough ways to spend all the money they have.


Are you going to go and ask him something?

----------


## ARealConservative

> Are you going to go and ask him something?


"ya Mitt. I lived much of my life in missouri - you sure the garden of eden is really in that state?"

oh - serous questions only - sorry.

"Mitt - Why did Brigham Young kill all those innocent people?  Was it blowback or something?"

----------


## BW4Paul

> "ya Mitt. I lived much of my life in missouri - you sure the garden of eden is really in that state?"
> 
> oh - serous questions only - sorry.
> 
> "Mitt - Why did Brigham Young kill all those innocent people?  Was it blowback or something?"


LOL, I meant a question relating to the campaign.

But I'm guessing... not.

----------


## LABIX

> It's barely 10 weeks to the August 11 GOP Straw Poll in Ames and Ron Paul has no Iowa organization yet. Most other campaigns have entire teams on the ground in Iowa dedicated to this one event.
> 
> 40,000 people attended this event last time (1999). 600 journalists were on hand from over 250 organizations. You can't really skip this event. There will be a poll that day and someone will win. 3 men will finish in the top 3. Someone will finish last. This will all be newsworthy.
> 
> Can we possibly hope to compete in this circus on the same playing field as everyone else (see my 2nd post in this thread)? I'm not sure if the best strategy is to try to keep up with the Joneses given time and personnel constraints. Besides, is decadently spending money on frivolous pomp really in the style of Dr. Paul and his supporters?
> 
> Maybe we need an anti-establishment yet positive idea to really set the Paul movement apart from the rest of the field. Maybe if 20,000 Paul followers could converge in the parking lot from all over the nation this would attract some real attention. Maybe if everyone wore matching neon green t-shirts instead of the tired U.S. Flag apparel. Or hospital scrubs ("paging Dr. Paul")...Maybe if everyone went Brown Baggin' for Dr. Paul and literally brought their lunch in a paper bag to contrast with the other candidates' bacchanalian spreads. These are just my silly random thoughts but you get the idea. Rather than try to beat the others at their own game, we need some creative-type people to find us a way to buck the system and do something really special and head-turning.
> 
> Of course, little of this matters if the poll still results in Dr. Paul being far back in the field. Iowans must be turned out in droves to vote for Ron Paul.
> ...


Your posts and points have all be right on the nail head Dave.

But I would like to add just a few additions to put this in perspective for everyone.

40,000 to 50,000 is the expected turnout for August 2007.

And only double this, 100,000 is expected for the actual caucus 5 months later.

This is not a futile exercise.  Far from it.  Liz Dole, Dan Quayle, Pat Buchanan, and other big names of their day in 2000 all dropped OUT and were never on the ballot in 2008, after disappointing showings at the fall straw poll.

The same will happen to the bottom 3 to 5 candidates in 60 days.

Look at the list of a dozen hopefuls.  In less than 90 days, a few weeks following the August straw poll, that list will be in single digits.

And Dr Paul needs to, in your exact words, exceed the expectations.  He cannot be last or even in the bottom three and still be credible.  His fund raising will take a huge hit.

But if he jumps into that 7th spot, or higher?  If he gets the "ticket out" to the next round, then he is suddenly for real.

He cannot afford the other side effect of a low placement in the straw poll.  The debates that follow may include guidelines that in order to be allowed in, you had to have X% showing.

They have kept candidates out in the past who failed to perform.

This is the first real test and I thank you for taking the time to present the facts and to impart just how seriously this event needs to be taken.

Kind regards.

----------


## heiwa

Hello All,

I found this really interesting article from someone who was just in Iowa - it's as though the people there are just waiting to hear our message!  

url:  http://www.dailykos.com/story/2007/5/29/213138/152

GOP in Trouble: My Personal Iowa Experience 
by thereisnospoon 
Tue May 29, 2007 at 07:57:04 PM PDT
Allow me to begin this personal story by stating the way I earn my daily bread: I'm a focus group moderator by trade, one of those oft-vilified creatures in politics and corporate advertising who talks to regular people, finds out how they feel about specific issues, and relays that information to my clients to help them craft better messaging.

So you can imagine my delight at being invited by my better half to visit her relatives over Memorial Day weekend in rural Iowa, the heart of the "heartland" and home to the famed Iowa caucuses.  The entire trip provided me the opportunity to use my moderating skills and probing techniques on the farmers, teachers, service employees and other denizens of this conservative bellwether state.  What I discovered there should strike terror into the heart of any Republican operative--especially one working for a candidate supportive of Bush's policies in Iraq.  

thereisnospoon's diary :: :: 
The people I spent my time with were by and large, with a few pleasant and notable exceptions, your archetypical rural Midwest Republicans: generous, proudly self-sufficient, kindhearted people who often wear their religion on their sleeve, carry with them deep racial prejudice born of decades of Republican rhetoric and lack of contact with "the other", and deeply distrust government involvement.  One of the houses I visited at length even sported a Ronald Reagan calendar facing a George W. Bush calendar, with an outsize W'04 re-election sticker plastered on the inside walls to overshadow them.

Even here, however, the tide has turned against the GOP to a strong degree--and against Bush to an even stronger one.  My conversations, when they turned to politics, always eased into the subject gradually--but when they did, there was palpable discontent in the air.  These are people who are extremely upset: upset at the incursions of big agriculture companies into the marketplace that used to be dominated by small farmers; upset at the lack of economic and social incentives for their children to remain in their hometowns or even within the state; upset at the amount of out-of-control government spending and huge national and trade deficits; deeply upset at the lack of enforcement of immigration laws; upset at the abandonment of the farming and industrial economies in favor of those that support the passing of money from one person to another without physical goods in trade; and upset, above all, at the pointless and hopeless occupation of Iraq.  And while all of these issues may not be enough to drive many of them to vote for Democrats, more than a few are thoroughly disenchanted with the Republican party that they admit has been directly responsible for these negative repercussions.

It is also important to note that the demographic trends I observed strongly favor the progressive side: by a hard and fast rule, the oldest generation (75-100 years old among these resilient Norwegian descendants) was by far the most conservative; the next generation was fairly evenly divided with a slight conservative orientation; the next (somewhere between 25-40) leaned decidedly progressive; and the few young adults present were unanimously liberal.

But there was one conversation that struck me more than any other, truly encapsulating the heart of my Iowa experience and opening a window onto the sordid reality facing the modern Republican Party of Bush:

In the middle of my dinner at a restaurant near Des Moines, I arose from my chair to get a closer look at the television at the bar.  Or should I say the televisions plural, as one was situated in an ill-lit and out-of-the-way corner, while the other stood prominently on display at the center of the bar.  The television-in-exile was set to Fox News, its anchors yammering mindlessly about Lindsay Lohan's recent DUI arrest; the favored location was set to CNN's Situation Room, where the primary subject under discussion was that of Iraq.  It was around this latter that three restaurant employees and one patron (all Caucasians) were seated, intently watching the report and murmuring to one another with the quiet earnestness of communal resignation and disappointment.

I strolled up to the bar and approached nearer to the television--and to the far more interesting words it was obscuring from its denizens.  When one of the employees turned to offer me a drink in the down-to-earth, friendly manner only a down-home Midwestern bartender can, I pointed instead to the television and indicated that I had sidled over for the news, rather than a drink.  It was at that moment that another employee, a handsome, weary-looking woman in her late thirties with a heavy golden crucifix around her neck exclaimed, "What a damn waste!"

"The war?" I asked.  Everyone at the bar nodded.  It turned out that the occupation of Iraq was deeply personal for several of them: one, an attractive young woman in her mid-twenties with the demure earnestness of the reserved regular church-goer, had a cousin currently serving in Iraq as part of the first battalion to ever go there from Iowa under W's regime.  He was supposed to be home by now, but his tour of duty had been extended through July.  I wished for his speedy and safe return in July; her response was heartbreaking.  "IF he gets home then; I don't know if he'll ever make it home, alive or not."  Another had a cousin who had died from an IED in a poorly armored humvee.  The third employee's patron's son reportedly had a friend whose head was horribly disfigured in another IED blast, and was now struggling to survive through the paltry graces of the post-Walter Reed Veterans' Administration.  I asked the woman whose cousin was on his extended tour how he felt.  She responded with a sigh, "Just like the rest of his unit.  He was totally gung-ho when he first went in, but now he's 180 degrees the other direction.  He says there's no reason to be there anymore, and he just wants to come home."  It was painfully reminiscent of a New York Times article that came to similar conclusions when interviewing Delta Company of the First Battalion, 325th Airborne Infantry, 82nd Airborne Division.

The original woman bearing the cross continued, "They're only there for oil, you know."

"Really!"  I said.  I explained that I talked to people for a living and had never been to Iowa before, and that I was deeply interested in what they had to say for my own education.  "That's good," said the patron, a gruff man in his fifties.  "Nobody else ever listens to us.  Certainly not the people in Washington."

I asked the first woman why she thought it was an oil-driven war (I didn't use the Occupation frame--I was then involved in the discovery of opinions, rather than their creation), and when she had begun to feel that way.  Her answer was at once surprsing and deeply revealing: "A few years after it started, when everything was clearly going downhill.  Bush and those boys never changed anything about what they were doing there, even when it obviously wasn't working.  And we're still there when everybody knows we got no business there.  What else are we supposed to think?  What other reason could there be?"

I asked in turn each of the others when they had soured on the war; they would only answer after I had assured them that I felt the same revulsion to Bush's foreign policy as did they.  Each and every one said that their discontent had begun two or three years back.  Said the patron, "Like she said, we've got no business there.  These people have been fighting one another since the beginning of time..."  "Since Adam and Eve, almost," chipped in the third employee, whose vague grasp of even Biblically-inspired history did not diminish her moral judgment of Bush's Iraqi trail of tears.  "It's not our job to civilize them and make them stop fighting, even if we could.  It's pointless and ridiculous.  We just need to bring our boys home."  Although these good, God-fearing people could not bring themselves to take responsibility for what the government they helped elect had wrought on the Iraqi people, they still knew a skunk when they saw one.

It turned out, however, that their greatest concern was not even for the soldiers still stationed there, but for those already home and those soon to be home.  "How many more billions are we going to have to spend on the medical care for the ones do make it home wounded?  It's just never going to stop," said one.  The patron told the tale of his son's friend's difficulties (the one currently with half a head) in procuring veteran's benefits or employment after being released from a California hospital.  Said another, "We remember how many people suffered after coming home from Vietnam.  This is just going to be so much worse."

Then came the Democrats' turn in the spotlight--though it was a far more favorable gaze than I had anticipated.  The young woman mentioned that the Democrats had just given Bush more money; I affirmed that they had, and asked how they felt about that.  Interestingly, each one responded with a slight variation on the original woman's response: "I don't know.  They didn't have a choice, I guess.  That's all the bargaining power they have when it comes to dealing with the President."  I don't know if this attitude holds true for most of America's heartland, but if it is, it is at once deeply comforting and highly dismaying.  On the one hand, it demonstrates that Pelosi's and Reid's gamble has paid off, and the public still considers this to be Bush's occupation opposed by the Democrats; on the other, it shows an alarming lack of understanding of Legislative's ability to act as a coequal branch to that of the Executive.

It was here that our little group was broken up by the arrival of other patrons to occupy two of the restaurant staff, and the call of nature upon the original patron.  My last question--and most instructive--was for the young woman who remained.

"What," I asked, "is your most important issue right now when it comes to a candidate?"  "The war," she said without a moment's hesitation.

Looking down at the wedding ring on this young woman's finger and the small crucifix she bore on a chain round her neck, I ventured further: "Let's say it's 2008, and you have the choice between a Republican who supports Bush's mission in Iraq, and a Democrat who you disagree with on important moral issues.  What do you think you'll do?"

Her answer should make Republicans nationwide tremble with the terror that only the swift and inevitable recognition of an approaching boulder of karma can bring.

"You know, it's tough.  Usually I vote on moral issues--and so does my family.  You can tell someone's character from the stand they take on those things.  But at the same time, I think we've seen that no matter what you believe in morally, it doesn't really matter very much to what happens in the country.  My family has talked a lot about this.  We really need people who are going to make the right decisions, no matter what they believe personally.  So I'd still definitely have to say I would vote for the person who says they'll stop the war."

There's trouble brewing in River City, Iowa.  Big, big trouble.  And that starts with a capital "T" and that rhymes with "B" and that stands for Bush.  Mene, Mene, Tekel Upharsin...

Cross-posted at MLW and There Is No Blog

----------


## Dave

I just got a phone message (I couldn't tell if it was live or automated) from a volunteer with the Brownback campaign summarizing his positions on things and encouraging me to vote for him in the Ames straw poll.

----------


## ARealConservative

> I just got a phone message (I couldn't tell if it was live or automated) from a volunteer with the Brownback campaign summarizing his positions on things and encouraging me to vote for him in the Ames straw poll.


the phone message was definitely not live.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> "ya Mitt. I lived much of my life in missouri - you sure the garden of eden is really in that state?"
> 
> oh - serous questions only - sorry.
> 
> "Mitt - Why did Brigham Young kill all those innocent people?  Was it blowback or something?"


Ouch!  I'm glad you're on our side!

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Remind me again what the Rudy McRomney stance on abortion is again. What is amnesty or invasion?


I think Gulliani explained it best in the first debate

----------


## Dave

2 minutes ago "Mitt Romney" called to invite me to a live telephone town hall and direct me to his website.

----------


## Dave

> the phone message was definitely not live.


It came from a local number on caller id.  This has not been true for the other candidate's calls.

I wonder if RP HQ has thought about getting the phone list (buying, I suppose)from the Iowa GOP and making some of these calls as well?

----------


## Dave

Two interesting pieces of mail today...
A slick ad from BrownbackAn invite to the "Presidential Candidates Forum" in Des Moines on June 30.  This event is sponsored by Iowans for Tax Relief and Iowa Christian Alliance.  Confirmed to attend are Brownback, Gilmore, Huckabee, Romney, Tancredo, and T. Thompson.  I think this shows you who the candidates are who are trying to use Iowa to propel themselves onto the national stage.

----------


## ARealConservative

> Two interesting pieces of mail today...
> A slick ad from BrownbackAn invite to the "Presidential Candidates Forum" in Des Moines on June 30.  This event is sponsored by Iowans for Tax Relief and Iowa Christian Alliance.  Confirmed to attend are Brownback, Gilmore, Huckabee, Romney, Tancredo, and T. Thompson.  I think this shows you who the candidates are who are trying to use Iowa to propel themselves onto the national stage.


Dave - are you an organizer for Des Moines?  If not - do you know if the organizer is calling into the conference call tonight?

----------


## Dave

> Dave - are you an organizer for Des Moines? If not - do you know if the organizer is calling into the conference call tonight?


I just saw your post.  I can't answer your question - I must not be an organizer and I don't know about a call.  Sorry.


I had a voice mail from John McCain tonite inviting me to breakfast next Saturday.  That's so thoughtful of him.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

I think that Paul would be good-served by showing up to the Iowa situation to combat the other Neos. But, if not, He should eventually run a few commercials in order to spread his name. It's time that people understand where Paul stands on the issues, but at the same time that they understand that he's the only consrvative in the race. I mean, how can other people choose between the regular candidates w/o realizing that Paul is the only person that recognizes the Constitution, or is a good student thereof.

----------


## ChicagoLawyer

I was on the RP HQ conference call yesterday and I asked "what's planned for the Iowa Straw Poll?"  One of the staff responded that they will be contesting it vigorously, and that further instructions will be forthcoming from the campaign.

I hope that is true, but as has been said above, the instructions better start coming much quicker.  I think HQ has just been a bit unprepared for organizing all of the grassroots support that has mushroomed.  It might be that they never imagined they'd have this much to do this soon.  They said they'd been working 20 hour days, and I believe them.  

Let's just hope a lot more direction will be coming.  Undirected grassroots activity is great in theory, but if it has no direction from HQ there will be a lot of wasted energy spent by people who haven't been involved in national campaigns before.  Believe me, I've been there and reinvented the wheel too many times.  Thinking I was saving the world when actually I was doing the equivalent of screaming at a wall.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Does Iowa have a state fair (of course) and other large events where we could set up a booth with banners, lit, DVDs, etc?

I'm still looking for a way to come down with some other Minnesotans to help out in Iowa.  If anyone feels the slightest breeze of direction from the campaign and can point others of us in the right direction, do share.

----------


## Dave

> Does Iowa have a state fair (of course) and other large events where we could set up a booth with banners, lit, DVDs, etc?


The Iowa state fair is August 9-19 which means the August 11 Ames Straw Poll is the first Saturday of the fair. The state fair draws over a million visits each year and I'm sure every candidate will make an appearance there at some time. I've heard a rumor that F. Thompson may skip the straw poll since he's so late getting into the game and instead spend the day campaigning at the fair.

The fair staff provide some kind of opportunity for candidates to do a "stump speech" inside the gate if they want. Then there's lots of roaming around and doing all the quintessential Iowa photo-op nonsense - the sterotypical corn dog eating, looking at the hogs, sitting on hay bales and tractors, etc...Yawn.

I've never seen a booth for an individual candidate. That doesn't mean it couldn't be done, I just don't know the fair's rules. I think there's quite a waiting list to get a booth of any kind. What I have seen is candidates spending some time at the booths for the Iowa GOP and Iowa dems. These are staffed by volunteers and Iowa politicians doing all the gladhanding and passing out bumper stickers, wristbands, tattoos, fans, and other trinkets. I think you should contact the Iowa GOP to find out how to promote Dr. Paul at this booth.

The other really big event in Iowa this summer is RAGBRAI - the big bike ride/party across Iowa July 21 to 28. I've never ridden it but I've been to some of the parties. I really think this crowd would be into freedom. I'd say at least 15,000 people ride but it's a huge party in every town they ride through, especially the overnite towns. There were some posts in another thread a few weeks ago about trying to use this event to promote Dr. Paul. I think it's a great idea. Anyone planning to come to Iowa this summer to work for Dr. Paul should really look into this - it might be the time of your life. There's never enough room for everyone who wants to ride but tons of people just ride along anyway. Some background is here:

http://www.ragbrai.org/

Beyond that, try this link to find ALL the events in Iowa this year. Search the events calendar - there's over 400 listed events in July alone. This would be a good place to start, too.

http://www.traveliowa.com/

----------


## Dave

> I was on the RP HQ conference call yesterday and I asked "what's planned for the Iowa Straw Poll?" One of the staff responded that they will be contesting it vigorously, and that further instructions will be forthcoming from the campaign.
> 
> I hope that is true, but as has been said above, the instructions better start coming much quicker. I think HQ has just been a bit unprepared for organizing all of the grassroots support that has mushroomed. It might be that they never imagined they'd have this much to do this soon. They said they'd been working 20 hour days, and I believe them. 
> 
> Let's just hope a lot more direction will be coming. Undirected grassroots activity is great in theory, but if it has no direction from HQ there will be a lot of wasted energy spent by people who haven't been involved in national campaigns before. Believe me, I've been there and reinvented the wheel too many times. Thinking I was saving the world when actually I was doing the equivalent of screaming at a wall.


Great post. I, too, hope those instructions are coming soon - there's less than 10 weeks to the straw poll. I hope the HQ organization is growing so we can get some more direction/coordination. I hear you loud and clear on wasted energy.

That said, my hat's off to the people at HQ. I know they're on their heels with the explosion of activity in the last few months. I'm confident with Dr. Paul's leadership that the right people will be put into the right places and we can start turning this energy into momentum.

----------


## ksuguy

> There's never enough room for everyone who wants to ride but tons of people just ride along anyway. Some background is here:
> 
> http://www.ragbrai.org/


Do you know of any Motorcycle rallies?   I'm not into bicycling, but I would be up for a weekend trip up to Iowa on my Motorcycle.

----------


## Dave

> Do you know of any Motorcycle rallies? I'm not into bicycling, but I would be up for a weekend trip up to Iowa on my Motorcycle.


I don't ride those bikes, either - but I've often thought about it. I think you're really onto something since that's a big 'freedom' crowd, too. Iowa is one of very few states without a helmet law and motorcycles are HUGE here. I know there's all kinds of rallies all over the state but I don't have info on them.

I'm sure you could google 'Iowa motorcycle rally' or maybe call the Harley dealer (or your favorite) in Des Moines and they could point you in the right direction to get information.

I think you've got a great idea, ksuguy. People could really build on this.


The diversity of the Ron Paul crowd shows you the power of the message.

----------


## ksuguy

Yeah, I think it could work too.     Another great place would be Sturgis.  It happens at the beginning of August and hundreds of thousands of people show up from all over the country.

I've never been myself, but I think it would be a great place to get the word out.  If we can set something up, I'd definitely look into going.     I'd probably be a bit out of place riding my Kawasaki KLR650 wearing all my safety gear, but it should be fun anyway.  Maybe we could get some help from the ABATE people that oppose helmet laws and other restrictions on motorcycling?     I always wear a helmet when I ride, but that is by personal choice.  I don't think other people should be forced to do so if they don't want to.

----------


## lonestarguy

Dave,

Paul here in Austin.  Are you familiar with Aaron Russo's, "America From Freedom to Fascism"?  I believe it is definitely online, viewable with a high speed connection.  I'd like to get your opinion on that as to whether that could be a primary dvd handout.  I'm hearing others use that to great effect.  I believe Aaron has cleared it for duplication.  He is a huge RP supporter.  I'd also like to get your opinion on the brochures in this post from sparx about the flyers and other materials created by chordchaser.  The brochures can be modified for each locale as to city specific contact numbers, etc, for voters requesting even more data..........

Tell me what you think.  Below, the post from sparx.

 Campaign Literature - Printable Fliers 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You may or may not have seen these, but just for everyones reference...

Free downloadable brochures and door hangers made by Chordchaser may be found here:

http://www.myspace.com/chordchaser

Direct blog and links from chordchaser:

Wednesday, May 09, 2007 

FREE RON PAUL CAMPAIGN LITERATURE! 
Category: News and Politics 

Listed below are links to full-color and grayscale versions of Ron Paul campaign brochures and three different door hanger files I created using Adobe Illustrator. The door hanger files each contain 5 different door hangers and instructions for printing. All files are print-ready Adobe Acrobat PDFs. They have Ron's bio, a list of his principles and his views on important issuesand they are 100% free! If you are a Ron Paul support organization and you request it I will customize them with your organization's name, address and URL.

Brochures:
http://www.mediafire.com/?4mxmxxnm3wu
(Full Color File)

http://www.mediafire.com/?3wnkdmokmmz
(Grayscale File)

Door Hangers:
Desktop Printers
http://www.mediafire.com/?3t5dytvdgez
(for desktop printers)

Commercial Printers
http://www.mediafire.com/?azginjzncwy
(for commercial printersoffset)

Commercial Printers with Bleed
http://www.mediafire.com/?60zjmjwoj3d
(for commercial printersoffset with bleed)

P.S. I made a campaign video, posted on youtube, check it out:
Campaign Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-Y_I0sxeoc

----------


## lonestarguy

Ksuguy and others interested in the Biker Rally community and Iowa Biker activities,

The annual Republic of Texas (R.O.T.) motorcycle rally just concluded today, 3 June, in Austin, Tx.  50,000 bikers spent time and big money, estimated economic activity in the several dozens of millions.

We have people in the Austin biker community who are big supporters of RP.  As a matter of fact, RP had a motorcycle escort thru Austin on his way to the 19 May fundraiser here at the Texas State Museum.

Lessons learned over the just concluded ROT rally and other notes:  

--As is the story across the nation, RP name recognition is low.  Not insurmountable, but it's something you'll be dealing with.  To be sure, there are factions within the biker community that are familiar with RP and are with the movement.  But it appears small, so there is huge room for improvement.

--We deployed large 4x8' RP for president signs and Ron Paul Revolution Banners along the Friday nite parade route that in the downtown area upwards of 200,000 people congregated.  The question we most encountered over the weekend was, "who is Ron Paul?"

--What is of great help in talking with bikers, so many of who are former military is that RP is a Vietnam era Flight Surgeon.  So, boom, right off the bat, there can be an instant bond.  I'm an ol' air force guy myself, so at the rally I sought out other vets, heck the bikers leather vests and/or T-shirt are often dead giveaways as to who is a vet.
    My lead-in after extending my hand and saying, 'hey, your a marine veteran, I'm Mr. air force.  (Very short chit-chat, you served where? and then I'd say I got a couple of questions for ya.  How would you feel if the feds came out with a national mandatory helmut law because they thought it was in your best interest and that of the children?  You'd prefer personal choice in the matter, wouldn't ya?  (nearly 100%  reply, personal choice indeed.  Then I'd launch into.)  Sir, in my mind, there is only one Presidential candidate who identifies with the open road, personal freedom philosophy of the biker community.  His name is Ron Paul.  Former air force veteran and 9-term congressman from Texas.  He is a huge supporter of the military veteran community.  And a huge supporter of you living your life as you see fit, not as some bureaucrat in DC.  (I'd hand him a flyer or whatever material one has available during these brief 'personal evangelism' situations).  I'd shake his hand firmly, thank him for his/her time, emphasize RP, that he needs us and we need him.......... next!

--In a perfect world, we would have had one of the bikers best friends, the proverbial red oil rag overprinted with Ron Paul, a pithy comment about Freedom of the Open Road.......All roads lead to www.RonPaul2008.com   We could of handed those out like hot cakes.  I got one of the rags that the CMA (Christian Motorcycle Association) hands out at these rallies.  Great for creating an instant brief bond and conversation starter by handing a biker something functional he/she can use.

--Set up a booth if you can inside the rally with a sign with RP for President and a banner or some such that quickly makes the point of how RP's message meshes with that of the lifestyle of the biker community.

--Place Signage along the heavily traveled thorofares that the bikers use.

--When you hear people say, 'its a biker rally' as if bikers only purpose is to rally for beer and xxx, just let it roll off your back.  Because there's always a small ignorant few no matter what.  I mean, the biker community really grew up and coalesced around state helmut laws that they've been fighting for years.  I heard that as we paraded our 4x8 signs through the crowds and our yard signs on ax handles, whooping it up for RP.  We got some eyeballs on those signs no doubt.

--Your always gonna encounter a certain percentage across any group who are just gungho when the troops are in the field as ours is across the globe.  I waste little time with those people.  Hey, give it a try, maybe you can turn one.  But even within the biker community, many realize they'v e been bamboozled by W.

--Now truly, in a perfect world, we would have large teams of RP supporters following around the biker rallys all over the country.  They are prime pickin', no doubt.  Get those rags, flyers and dvd's (freedom to fascism) handed out.

It truly is fun mixing it up with these fellow Americans, the average age group of the biker is definitely in the mid-forties.  I can't wait to hear how others fare with this group.

----------


## ARealConservative

> Does Iowa have a state fair (of course) and other large events where we could set up a booth with banners, lit, DVDs, etc?
> 
> I'm still looking for a way to come down with some other Minnesotans to help out in Iowa.  If anyone feels the slightest breeze of direction from the campaign and can point others of us in the right direction, do share.


Our area (Davenport IA) is creating a ride list of people that want to go to Ames to vote for Dr. Paul in the straw poll.  As the list grows - we coul use some more drivers.

Also - check to see if anybody in your area is going to the 10,000 lakes festival.  I'm going with my family and would like to meet other activists.

Eric

----------


## Dave

> Dave,
> 
> Paul here in Austin. Are you familiar with Aaron Russo's, "America From Freedom to Fascism"? I believe it is definitely online, viewable with a high speed connection. I'd like to get your opinion on that as to whether that could be a primary dvd handout. I'm hearing others use that to great effect. I believe Aaron has cleared it for duplication. He is a huge RP supporter. I'd also like to get your opinion on the brochures in this post from sparx about the flyers and other materials created by chordchaser. The brochures can be modified for each locale as to city specific contact numbers, etc, for voters requesting even more data..........
> 
> Tell me what you think.


Paul,

Disclaimer - I've NOT seen the film so I'm stretching here...

I've read about the film.  While I'm sure this film is very effective for some people I think it may be too overwhelming for many audiences - so I guess it depends on whom you're trying to reach.  I think 'mainstream' GOP caucus-goers might warm up better to more of a 'Ron Paul 101' approach - something that doesn't put people on their heels right away.  I really think videos of Ron Paul speeches would be a better place to start for most beginners.  We don't want people to think we're promoting Russo instead of Dr. Paul.  I need to watch the film.

I couldn't open the brochures but the door hangers look great.

----------


## Dave

> It truly is fun mixing it up with these fellow Americans, the average age group of the biker is definitely in the mid-forties. I can't wait to hear how others fare with this group.


This is just wonderful, Paul. I have this visual image of 10,000 freedom-loving motorcyclists rolling into Ames for the straw poll. Tell me that wouldn't turn some heads. Need lots of Iowans, of course, to actually do the voting.

I think you guys are onto something great with pursuing the motorcycle enthusiasts. Why don't you or ksuguy start a new thread to get this topic 'rolling'?

----------


## ARealConservative

> Do you know of any Motorcycle rallies?   I'm not into bicycling, but I would be up for a weekend trip up to Iowa on my Motorcycle.


We have a huge Sturgis on the River type of event in Eastern Iowa in a couple of weeks.

I have ridden RAGBRAI for many, many years when I was younger.     Now adays taking a week of vacation to bust my ass up and down hills seems kind of stupid.

I am going to try to get Eastern Iowans to head slightly north and give out free water and ice cold watermelon along the course (very popular when you get hot riding) - and then talk to the flock of riders that pull in about Dr. Paul.  This will be on Friday. On Saturday we have the Bix fest which is also a huge event.

----------


## Bradley in DC

I'm thinking a more wholesome film with good biographical information about Dr. Paul would be a better intro than Russo's film.  We don't want to scare them away as a first impression.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> Also - check to see if anybody in your area is going to the 10,000 lakes festival.  I'm going with my family and would like to meet other activists.


Eric, When/where is the 10,000 Lakes Festival?  We can probably get some MN RP supporters there.

Marianne

----------


## ARealConservative

> Eric, When/where is the 10,000 Lakes Festival?  We can probably get some MN RP supporters there.
> 
> Marianne


http://10klf.com/

July 18th - 21st.  Detroit Lakes, MN.

It will be my first trip to the Western portion of your state.  I usually head straight north to the boundary waters.

----------


## ksuguy

> This is just wonderful, Paul. I have this visual image of 10,000 freedom-loving motorcyclists rolling into Ames for the straw poll. Tell me that wouldn't turn some heads. Need lots of Iowans, of course, to actually do the voting.
> 
> I think you guys are onto something great with pursuing the motorcycle enthusiasts. Why don't you or ksuguy start a new thread to get this topic 'rolling'?


I think I'll take your suggestion.  I'll make a thread about it in the Strategies for Success section.

----------


## Dave

I got a fund-raising letter from Dr. Paul in the mail today.  My mailbox has been littered with debris from the other candidates and the GOP so it's nice to see this.

I'm sure I got this because I'm already a donor - I don't think HQ is blanketing Iowa with these.

I'll happily reward this effort.

----------


## Dave

Rudy is skipping the Ames Straw Poll. This is huge news and shows that the writing is on the wall - Giuliani can not win here. I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up pulling out of Iowa entirely but that would really expose his weakness and be too big of a gamble at this point.

Giuliani is crumbling!

Read it here:

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/app...12/1001&lead=1

What will be the Ron Paul strategy for Iowa and the Ames Straw Poll?

----------


## Patrick Henry

The good Dr. is opposed to the Un-American Animal ID. That should be used to help convert some farmers.

----------


## Dave

> The good Dr. is opposed to the Un-American Animal ID. That should be used to help convert some farmers.


I didn't know that but it's a logical position for Dr. Paul.  If the govt can track all this livestock it should be easy to track all of us people next.

Note that most Iowans don't know anything about farming.  Lots of farms (especially livestock production) are big corporate entities now.  The small family farm just doesn't work like it used to.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I'm thinking a more wholesome film with good biographical information about Dr. Paul would be a better intro than Russo's film.  We don't want to scare them away as a first impression.


I frankly agree for the general populace.  Is someone actively working on putting this together?  

However, the Russo film will work for some audiences.  Especially some of the younger set.  Just my opinion though.

----------


## Dave

I just heard a prominent Iowa radio host say he's heard a rumor that Brownback and Thompson (he didn't say Tom or Fred) may bail out on the Ames Straw Poll, too.

Tancredo's Iowa guy just said that Tancredo WILL do the straw poll.  Romney plans on sticking with it, too.

I'm not sure what it means to 'skip' the straw poll.  Is you name taken off the ballot?  I can't remember if there's ballots or if you just write in you choice.  The Tancredo guy thinks that your name will still be on the ballot.  If that's true, maybe Dr. Paul should 'skip' the straw poll but we still try to turn out all the Iowans we can.  That way:
The campaign saves the $ on this silly eventThere's no chance to do worse than expectationsThere's still a chance to do better than expectations.Hmmmmm...

----------


## Dave

Brownback just announced that he WILL participate in the Aug. 11 GOP straw poll in Ames.

I've also learned that skipping the straw poll doesn't mean your name comes off the ballot that day.

----------


## JoshLowry

How are the meetup groups doing with all of this?

Are things getting organized on local levels?  Are people hitting the streets this weekend?

Door knocking, sign holding, flyer passouts etc...

----------


## ARealConservative

> How are the meetup groups doing with all of this?
> 
> Are things getting organized on local levels?  Are people hitting the streets this weekend?
> 
> Door knocking, sign holding, flyer passouts etc...


3-6 of us our meeting tonight at 5:30 in Eastern Iowa to hand out flyers.

I have gotten 3 yard signs placed so far - in high traffic areas.  Every week I go around to various grocery stores and repost flyers.

More importantly, my meetup group has doubled in size in a week.

----------


## lonestarguy

Now according to WiKipedia, the Iowa Republican aspect of the caucus in January (possibly December 07), appears to consist of voting on a slip of paper.  No forming up in groups of a favorite candidate to see if your guy is "viable", as the Democrats do, and speaking for or against other candidates.

If I were in Iowa (or any state for that matter) I'd work with my team mates and start gridding out your city, town, village, as to what streets or grid section you determine to tackle first, so no households are left untouched.

If I were in Iowa (or any state for that matter) I'd be deciding soon which doorhanger or brochure you want to handout door to door.  Have it overprinted with contact information, or a sticker that you can attach to your brochure of doorhanger, so Iowans could contact ya for more info, yard signs, bumper stickers, where to sign on to the campaign, etc.  

I would suggest that people carry around a legal size clip board with a legal pad or pre-printed form that allows you to data mine:  check-off what streets and addresses you've worked; the name of the person you talked to if possible and definitely a phone number and email addy;  a check-off if they are true believers and do they need a yard sign, check, bumper sticker, check, willing to put up out-of-state volunteers, check,  stuff like that, from the ready to go RP believer.  With name, phone, address, and email as key data. 

I would not wait until a "dream" video is ready to go.  I would suggest Hitting the streets now in early states like Iowa and like a machine your team start meticulously going door to door, house to house, apt to apt.  Though I do know some are using Freedom to Fascism......

Even part time, a group of volunteers can make serious progress in getting info into peoples hands and raising the name recognition of RP.

----------


## lonestarguy

As noted on this and other forums and lists:

Free downloadable brochures and door hangers made by Chordchaser may be found here:

http://www.myspace.com/chordchaser

Direct blog and links from chordchaser:

FREE RON PAUL CAMPAIGN LITERATURE! 

Listed below are links to full-color and grayscale versions of Ron Paul campaign brochures and three different door hanger files I created using Adobe Illustrator. The door hanger files each contain 5 different door hangers and instructions for printing. All files are print-ready Adobe Acrobat PDFs. They have Ron's bio, a list of his principles and his views on important issuesand they are 100% free! If you are a Ron Paul support organization and you request it I will customize them with your organization's name, address and URL.

Brochures:
http://www.mediafire.com/?4mxmxxnm3wu
(Full Color File)

http://www.mediafire.com/?3wnkdmokmmz
(Grayscale File)

Door Hangers:
Desktop Printers
http://www.mediafire.com/?3t5dytvdgez
(for desktop printers)

Commercial Printers
http://www.mediafire.com/?azginjzncwy
(for commercial printersoffset)

Commercial Printers with Bleed
http://www.mediafire.com/?60zjmjwoj3d
(for commercial printersoffset with bleed)

P.S. I made a campaign video, posted on youtube, check it out:
Campaign Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-Y_I0sxeoc

----------


## Dave

News today that Jim Gilmore will also skip the August 11 Ames Straw Poll, joining McCain and Giuliani.

Des Moines Register reports that there's no decision yet from Ron Paul, Huckabee, and Hunter.

Campaigning in Iowa today: Clinton, McCain, Obama, Tancredo.

----------


## Quantumystic

> I'm trying to rally Texas to Iowa, like Patton's Army to the seige at Bastogne during the Battle of the Bulge.  Here is what I posted to my Austin meetup of over 100 and growing.  Let it apply to you from wherever you are reading this.  The future of our country, I believe hinges hugely on Iowa.  Wherever you see the word Texas below, insert your state unless of course your way closer to New Hampshire:
> 
> From my Austin Meet-up Post of Tuesday 22 May.
> 
> Knowing how important the Great State of Iowa is to nearly every prez candidacy, (though the well-monied McCain in 2000 skipped Iowa to win in NH), I was scanning around Monday (21 May) on the meetup site snooping zip codes and towns in Iowa and found nary a meetup, and my heart sunk.  But I did find about 20 interested persons spread across the state but no one had pulled the trigger to start a group.  Lo and behold, Des Moines has it's first group as of 21 May, with 15 members and meets for the first time 4 June.  And just today group number two pops up to the east towards the Illinois line in Iowa City with 3 members and a 5 June scheduled meeting.  There is life in Iowa!!!
> 
> As the great person that started this person indicated, the Iowa Strawpoll is 11 August, a test of a candidate's field operations, is just over eleven weeks away.  I think it's possible to finish in the top 5, but it will take work, and lets be honest, reality check time, between June and late December, it is going to require, imho, a significant volunteer base transiting between here, Texas, and there, Iowa.  Just rough guessing it but anybody who can spend on the ground only a couple of solid days to those that can spend weeks, it's gonna be worth it.  We can't hope that others will do the job, we have to ensure the job gets done.  If RP is the nations's gem, it is only fitting that Texans are there on the ground in a crucial state and doing whatever it takes.   
> 
> Iowa is where the rubber meets the road and the dance begins in this labor intensive person to person operation, and heck, Des Moines from Austin is only 923 miles, from Dallas only 690.  This is the summer of our life.  And if Iowa is to be sweet to RP, then some of us are gonna have to do the heavy (though fun in a serious way) lifting.
> ...


We're here in Central Florida, and will happily do whatever we can on the ground about that one! In the meantime, we're firing up the 'Net, making calls, and sending money.

Welcome to the Revolution!

----------


## Bradley in DC

> News today that Jim Gilmore will also skip the August 11 Ames Straw Poll, joining McCain and Giuliani.
> 
> Des Moines Register reports that there's no decision yet from Ron Paul, Huckabee, and Hunter.
> 
> Campaigning in Iowa today: Clinton, McCain, Obama, Tancredo.


Ron Paul is contesting the straw poll.

Anyone interested in helping out with the straw poll should contact Jason Stoddard at 512.925.0921 or at stoddard.jason@gmail.com. While the new Iowa state coordinator for the campaign will be running the show, several voluteers from different places have come together to organize and assist the campaign with this one endeavor

----------


## RJB

I live in Central Missouri just north of Columbia.  If you could use my help up there for a weekend-- Saturday - Monday,  give me a couple weeks notice and I'll try to be there.

RJ

----------


## RJB

I just sent an email to Jason.  If anyone is interested in carpooling up there for an event PM me.

----------


## Dave

The Iowa Republican State Central Committee voted Saturday on the slate of candidates whose names will be on the ballot for the Aug. 11 Ames Straw Poll.

There are 11 names on the ballot - the 10 that you're familiar with from the debates (including Dr. Paul, of course) plus John Cox (a businessman who's running and focusing almost exclusively on Iowa).

So you can 'drop out' of the Ames Straw Poll if you wish but your name will still be on the ballot.

----------


## R_Harris

Folks,

This is what really matters.   We can talk email this, internet that, YouTube this, virtual/cyberspace that - in the end all that will matter is REAL people casting REAL ballots on a REAL election day.

Having worked on the Ron Paul campaign for US Senate in 1984 (I plan to post a lengthy comment on that later), he DESPERATELY needs to get organized and running in Iowa.   Seeing comments like "he has no campaign manager" and "I perceive no organization" bring back painful memories.

Dave, I truly appreciate your efforts and you are to be commended.

----------


## mikelovesgod

> Hello.  I'd like your input on whether or not to bother with placing ads in Iowa newspapers?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> MsD in Texas



If you are think about using the Pennysaver Magazines. Here is a national company for pennsavers:

http://www.americanclassifieds.com/index.cfm

It's cheaper to use regular classifieds rather than text ads. It's also best to do what is called an advertorial. It looks like news but it isn't. A sample would like look:

*Breaking News: Des Moines, IA* (Title bold-faced)
*Millions Curious about Leading Candidate* Against the Iraq War and the IRS. (then finish with a story, a place where they can look, i.e. website, or call and repost it at the end to solidy it)

Advertorials make you read it because it looks like news and it appears to be news, but it informs you and sells you something. It's the most effective ads you can run. I run them for my business all the time.

----------


## JohnGalt

_is AVAILABILITY!  I am in Oregon.  How can I help?
John Galt_

----------


## Dave

National campaign manager Lew Moore was at the Des Moines meetup last night, along with the new Iowa Coordinator Joe Seehusen (misspelled, I'm sure).

Their message is that Ron Paul WILL compete in the Aug. 11 Ames Straw Poll and the goal is to WIN!

It was exciting to hear the commitment. They indicated that plenty of money will be coming to Iowa soon and that we have to focus our efforts on spreading the word and finding Iowans to commit to going to Ames. They know we are behind the others and don't have as much money as some but we have the most important thing - something they don't have - passionate energy.

Ames is now ground zero. WE ONLY HAVE 60 DAYS. Other campaigns have been preparing for this event for months.

What can you do to help?
Please send donations to the campaign so they can direct funds toward this effort.Please join a Meetup. Even if you can't attend all the meetings you will be in the loop with emails and message boards. The Meetup leaders ARE in contact with HQ so they are the best source of information and will be coordinating the efforts.Come to Iowa. Get here if you can and just start hitting the streets  posting signs, passing out information, and knocking on doors.Keep spreading information about Ron Paul in every way you can imagine - commit to do this AT LEAST one hour offline for every hour you spend online.

----------


## Dave

Pat Buchanan says Giuliani and McCain dropped out of the Ames Straw Poll to avoid a humiliating defeat to Romney...and that this opens the door for a second-tier candidate to break into the limelight.

http://worldnetdaily.com/news/articl...TICLE_ID=56079

Let's make that candidate Ron Paul.

----------


## Dave

Tommy Thompson just had a news conference stating that he WILL participate in the Ames Straw Poll. Last week he had said he was going to re-evaluate.


Huckabee said today that he will participate, but could change his mind if he decides the contest would be a wast of time and money.

"We do recognize that with McCain and Giuliani kind of blowing it up and walking away from it, it may change it," Huckabee told The Des Moines Register after a campaign appearance in Ames. "I don't want to spend all the time and money that we would have to spend and then have someone say, 'Yeah, but it doesn't mean anything because the big guys didn't participate'. So that's what we're having to evaluate, whether it still has the juice."

So he's in it but maybe not if he changes his mind. How's that for leadership and commitment? What he means is the moment he thinks he can't score well on Aug. 11 he'll pull out and blame it on McCain and Giuliani. I kind of like Huckabee but this is timid.

----------


## GoRonPaul

With McCain and Julie-Annie out, this is big for Paul. If he can come in second, never mind first, that would be friggin huge... great momentum!

----------


## beermotor

We need a way to distribute letter writing duties to the various meetups around the country.  We need to letter bomb all those without internet access in Iowa, whether they are democrats or not, with a pamphlet or a hand-written letter.  And we need to email everyone else (but NOT 5000 times).  We need some way to organize this!  Someone who is smarter than me want to chime in?

----------


## poppop_schell

I am presently a full-time Senior Mormon Misionary at Nauvoo, IL so until Dec, 2007 I have limited time to help.  I am a retired University Business Professor.  Until Dec, I can help out in Keokuk, Ft. Madison, and Burlington.

Who should I contact?

----------


## poppop_schell

I am presently a full-time Senior Mormon Misionary at Nauvoo, IL so until Dec, 2007 I have limited time to help.  I am a retired University Business Professor.  Until Dec, I can help out in Keokuk, Ft. Madison, and Burlington.

Who should I contact?

FYI, I am speaking up for Ron Paul on two larger BLOGS:  The Conservative Voice where he is very well received and the progrewssive Alternet where many Dems ar growing to like Ron Paul.  In fact many say that Ron is the ONLY GOPer that they would vote for.

----------


## poppop_schell

FYI,  I have assisted in running several statewide campaigns and have run for NC Governor in 2000 of the Reform Party ticket.  I am a retired University Business Professor.  I cannot, however, help out a great deal until after Dec 15, 2007 because I am currently serving a fulltime Senior Mission for thge Mormon Church in Nauvoo, IL.

Contact me, however, for any free advice you might find useful.

----------


## Dave

> I am presently a full-time Senior Mormon Misionary at Nauvoo, IL so until Dec, 2007 I have limited time to help. I am a retired University Business Professor. Until Dec, I can help out in Keokuk, Ft. Madison, and Burlington.
> 
> Who should I contact?
> 
> FYI, I am speaking up for Ron Paul on two larger BLOGS: The Conservative Voice where he is very well received and the progrewssive Alternet where many Dems ar growing to like Ron Paul. In fact many say that Ron is the ONLY GOPer that they would vote for.


 
There are meetups in Fairfield, Iowa City, and the Quad Cities. I'd say join one or more of these to get your feet wet and then jump to one in the extreme southeast of Iowa when someone starts one down there. Or...start a new meetup yourself!

p.s. How many in the Mormon community do you think will pass on Romney? You're welcome here in the big Ron Paul freedom tent.

----------


## poppop_schell

> Folks,
> 
> This is what really matters.   We can talk email this, internet that, YouTube this, virtual/cyberspace that - in the end all that will matter is REAL people casting REAL ballots on a REAL election day.
> 
> Having worked on the Ron Paul campaign for US Senate in 1984 (I plan to post a lengthy comment on that later), he DESPERATELY needs to get organized and running in Iowa.   Seeing comments like "he has no campaign manager" and "I perceive no organization" bring back painful memories.
> 
> Dave, I truly appreciate your efforts and you are to be commended.


I would be glad to work with a Iowa Campiagn Committe organizaed by major regions to organize the state as long as it is realized that I can only give some limited help until Dec 15, 2007 when I will be released from my fulltime Senior Mormon Misison in Nauvoo, IL.  I have had quite a bit of practical state wide expwrince both as a Manager and as a candidate for NC Governor in 2000 on the Reform Party ticket.

Let me know ASAP.

----------


## poppop_schell

> There are meetups in Fairfield, Iowa City, and the Quad Cities. I'd say join one or more of these to get your feet wet and then jump to one in the extreme southeast of Iowa when someone starts one down there. Or...start a new meetup yourself!
> 
> p.s. How many in the Mormon community do you think will pass on Romney? You're welcome here in the big Ron Paul freedom tent.



Sorry but I can really only travel about an hour from Nauvoo,IL because I am tied up as a missionary everyday but Friday.  That will change in mid December when I will be released from my mission.  Of course, I can help out sevral hours a day vis the internet.

There is a growing distatse for Romney because he seems to be ashamed of his Mormon faith by answering questions in an evasive and sometimes inaccurate way.  Truthfully, however, most Mormons will probably vote for Romney because he is a "conservative" Mormon.  FYI, there are NOT that many Iowa Mormons and they tend to be rather laidback politically.  I am trying to educate my Mormon associates here in Nauvoo, IL and am making some headway.  BUT most of my friends here are from the Mountain West so it won't make a difference in the Iowa polls.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Ron Paul is contesting the straw poll.



What do you mean he's contesting it?  Why?

----------


## angrydragon

Where's this?

----------


## Bradley in DC

> What do you mean he's contesting it?  Why?


The campaign is competing to win.

----------


## Marc Scott Emery

> Industrial hemp isn't pot and according to Wikipedia hemp was Canada's most profitable crop in 2006.


Cannabis Marijuana for the black market is Canada's largest cash crop. Industrial hemp is largely centred in Manitoba, though every province has a few hemp farms, and its mostly seeds, seed oil, and cereals based on hemp.  There is not more than 10,000 acres of non-THC hemp in Canada, and its value is about $50,000,000 vs. $7 - $14 billion for THC cannabis.

----------


## poppop_schell

> I posted this earlier in another forum but thought it would be a good place to begin with "News from Iowa".  The Iowa GOP Straw Poll in August is being talked about in the local media.
> 
> The Paul campaign will have to decide soon whether to commit to this event. It's outrageous, very expensive, non-scientific, and I'm not sure if we (yet) have the kind of grassroots support in Iowa that would allow us to light up Ames like we light up the internet. To skip this event might be a risky strategy but there may be better ways to use our limited money and unlimited energy. I trust the judgment of Dr. Paul in this regard.


fwiw,  Today I offered to serve as Iowa Chair with NO pay.  We MUST start a strong organizational effort NOW.  IF they accept my offer, I ask that all jump on board with both feet.  My management style is one of heavy delegation and high accountability.

----------


## poppop_schell

> I talked to campaign HQ.  They would like me to ask if anyone here would like to become a campaign coordinator for Iowa.  I imagine it would need to be someone with the time to organize things as well as having the job freedom to do something like this. 
> 
>  They are very busy at HQ trying to organize all across the US, so please send us a resume including how much time you have available to help out.  I will forward it on to the e-Campaign Manager at HQ.
> 
> Please pass this information onto those two new Iowa meetup groups and anyone in the Iowa area that would be suitable for managing and coordinating some efforts.
> 
> Please send this information to: RonPaulForums@gmail.com



Based on your post, I contacted the Campaign in DC and volunteered to be Iowa Coordinator.  Ask me questions about my expereince, etc and I will answer.  I cannot do this alone and beleive in strong delegation and a high level of accountability.

----------


## angrydragon

> Based on your post, I contacted the Campaign in DC and volunteered to be Iowa Coordinator.  Ask me questions about my expereince, etc and I will answer.  I cannot do this alone and beleive in strong delegation and a high level of accountability.


Cool I'm sure you'll do awesome.

----------


## poppop_schell

> For a list of all newspapers in the state of Iowa, see this link:
> 
> http://www.usnpl.com/ianews.php
> 
> I have already called the first listed paper.
> 
> I am happy to spend a few days calling these papers and compiling the costs for ads in the different ones.  I have lots of free time during the day, and a phone plan that allows unlimited free long distance calling.   
> 
> The questions I've been asking so far are:
> ...


THIS IS A BIG IF... IF I AM SELECTD AS IOWA COORDINATOR WOULD YOU BE INTERETSED IN HEADING A MEDIA COMMITTEE?

----------


## poppop_schell

> Have any ideas been pitched regarding Texans actually going to Iowa? 
> 
> I know I am definitely interested, and I'm sure the rest of my "Paul-supporting" family (mom, brother, etc) would be interested as well.  
> 
> I am from Houston and I would bet others from our meetup would be willing to go. Anyone out there have ideas? Let's make it happen!



a BIG if... iF i AM APPOINTED IOWA COORDINATOR, WOULD YOU BE INTERESTED IN COORDINAING GROUPS FROM HOUSTON TO COME TO IOWA?

----------


## poppop_schell

> I am from Austin, eager to devote my life full-time to Dr. Paul...  I had been thinking of moving to New Hampshire since this election cycle may be New Hampshire's most influential primary ever...  Maybe Iowa instead, who knows?  I am willing to go anywhere that I can do the most good for Dr. Paul's movement!


THIS UIS A BIG IF... IF I AM APPOINTED IOWA COORDINATOR, WOULD YOU BE INTERESTED IN COORDINATING THE AUSTIN TROOPS TO COME TO IOWA?

----------


## poppop_schell

> The 5/23 Des Moines Register has results from an interesting poll about where Iowans get their info about candidates for president and their involvement in the campaigns.
> 
> Here's the % of Iowa caucusgoers who say they have done the following or are likely to do so.  Read the list and imagine your roles, keeping an eye toward the '% reach' to prioritize:
> 
> 94%  Watch candidate debates
> 93%  Read newspaper stories about the campaigns
> 87%  Watch or listen to candidates' ads on tv/radio
> 86%  Read newspaper opinion pieces or letters to editor
> 83%  Watch mainstream political news shows (e.g. Meet the Press, Face the Nation)
> ...



THIS IS A BIG IF.... IF I SHOULD BE APPOINTED IOWA COORDINATOR, WOULD YOU CONSIDER HEADING UP A cOMMITTE TO DO MORE OF THE QAULITY REASERCH YOU'VE POSTED.  THIS WAS INVALUABLE INFORMATION IN TERMS OF DTERMINING THE CAMPAIGN STRATEGY.

----------


## poppop_schell

> I don't know how to decide which communities are more important than others. If you're trying to turn out GOP members, there are more of them west of Des Moines than east of Des Moines. The homes of the 3 state universities (Ames, Iowa City, and Cedar Falls) are the most liberal. I'm sure they'd appreciate Dr. Paul's stand on Iraq but I don't know if they'd go for much else. I don't know what else to offer so maybe it's not so important as just getting the message out.
> 
> I think the Ames straw poll in August fits your definition of 'slimey' but the caucus in January is no more slippery than any other political contest and by-passing Iowa has historically been a losing strategy. The party insiders only get one vote on caucus night, just like everyone else who shows up. The good thing about the caucus system is that many people go there undecided and there's an opportunity before the vote for people to give a short speech in support of their favorite. This can sway people at the last minute.


A BIG IF.... IF I AM APPOINTED IOWA CHAIR, WE MUST FOCUS OUR RESOURCES ON PRECINCT WHICH HISTORICALLY HAVE HAD HIGHER VOTER TRUNOUTS.  YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO GET THIS INFORMATION FROM EACH COUNTY ELECTION COMMISSION.

----------


## poppop_schell

> I think Ron Paul would go over *great* with the farmers of Iowa and I wouldn't recommend leaving the college-aged 'liberal' out of our efforts. Think about it. Many 'liberals' are crossing over to repub just to vote for this guy
> 
> Also, a college-aged youth is more likely to be informed of the internet functions and features, especially including the content. I propose rallying on both sides of the isle.


Paul is very appealing to Democrats  not only because of Iraq but he is seen as a stright shooter and a strong defender of the Constitution.  Any Iowa strategy would be foolish to ingnore this switchover people.  They could make it a win for Paul.

----------


## poppop_schell

> The Des Moines Register today releases results of an Iowa poll of 400 reps and 400 dems asking how important various issues were to them and the issues on which they want more information from the candidates. 
> 
> GOP Issues that stand out to me as high in importance AND needing more information are tax policy, national security, and immigration.
> 
> You can look at the table below or go here if you want the whole feature:
> http://desmoinesregister.com/apps/pb...apoll07&lead=1
> 
> What does this suggest to you?


A BIG IF... IF I AM APPOINTED AS IOWA COORDINATOR,  WE WILL NEED MORE OF THIS QUALITY RESEARCH IFORAMTION AND FROM IT DETERMINE VERY SPECIFIC ISSUE STARTEGIES TO REACH OUT AND INFORM.

----------


## poppop_schell

> Are you going to go and ask him something?


Please do go TO THE MEETING and ask him about what he is planning to do about the Secret Combinations mentioned in Ether 8 of the Book of Mormon?  This is NOT a religious but a political issue.  Don't let him squim away from giving you an answer.


Ether 8

22 And whatsoever anation shall uphold such secret combinations, to get power and gain, until they shall spread over the nation, behold, they shall be destroyed; for the Lord will not suffer that the blood of his saints, which shall be shed by them, shall always cry unto him from the ground for vengeance upon them and yet he avenge them not. 
  23 Wherefore, O ye Gentiles, it is wisdom in God that these things should be shown unto you, that thereby ye may repent of your sins, and suffer not that these murderous combinations shall get above you, which are built up to get power and gainand the work, yea, even the work of destruction come upon you, yea, even the sword of the justice of the Eternal God shall fall upon you, to your overthrow and destruction if ye shall suffer these things to be. 
  24 Wherefore, the Lord COMMANDETH you, (THAT INCLUDES ROMNEY VERY MUCH)  when (NOT IF) ye shall see these things come among you that ye shall awake to a sense of your awful situation, because of this secret combination which shall be among you; or wo be unto it, because of the blood of them who have been slain; for they cry from the dust for vengeance upon it, and also upon those who built it up. 
  25 For it cometh to pass that whoso buildeth it up seeketh to overthrow the freedom of ALL lands, nations, and countries; and it bringeth to pass the destruction of ALL people, for it is built up by the devil, who is the father of all lies; even that same liar who beguiled our first parents, yea, even that same liar who hath caused man to commit murder from the beginning; who hath hardened the hearts of men that they have murdered the prophets, and stoned them, and cast them out from the beginning. 
  26 Wherefore, I, Moroni, am commanded to write these things that evil may be done away, and that the time may come that Satan may have no power upon the hearts of the children of men, but that they may be persuaded to do good continually, that they may come unto the fountain of all righteousness and be saved.

----------


## poppop_schell

> "ya Mitt. I lived much of my life in missouri - you sure the garden of eden is really in that state?"
> 
> oh - serous questions only - sorry.
> 
> "Mitt - Why did Brigham Young kill all those innocent people?  Was it blowback or something?"



Please keep your mocking remarks from the campaign.  Being a Mormon,  I don't appreciate them nor will many fair minded people.  Best way to turn off Mormon voters to Paul.

----------


## poppop_schell

> Dave,
> 
> Paul here in Austin.  Are you familiar with Aaron Russo's, "America From Freedom to Fascism"?  I believe it is definitely online, viewable with a high speed connection.  I'd like to get your opinion on that as to whether that could be a primary dvd handout.  I'm hearing others use that to great effect.  I believe Aaron has cleared it for duplication.  He is a huge RP supporter.  I'd also like to get your opinion on the brochures in this post from sparx about the flyers and other materials created by chordchaser.  The brochures can be modified for each locale as to city specific contact numbers, etc, for voters requesting even more data..........
> 
> I would strongly suggest that this fine film NOT be shown until cleared by National Campaign.  We musty be acreful to ccoordinate the Iowa message with the National message.
> 
> 
>  Campaign Literature - Printable Fliers 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A BIG IF... IF I AM APPONTED IOWA CHAIR, WOULD YOU CONSIDER TAKING ON THE RESPONSIBILITY OF CONTINUED BROCHURE DESIGN BUT ALSO FIND PAUL SUPPORTERS WHO ARE PRINTERS.  THEY CAN TAKE THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THEIR COSTS AND NORMAL PRICIMG AS A CAMPAIGN CONTRIBUTION AND REALLY HELP WITH COSTS HERE IN IOWA?

----------


## poppop_schell

> We're here in Central Florida, and will happily do whatever we can on the ground about that one! In the meantime, we're firing up the 'Net, making calls, and sending money.
> 
> Welcome to the Revolution!


May I suggest that you place your effrots in South Carolina where it will be easier to coordinate activities?

----------


## Dave

Yesterday I received a nice mailing from Tancredo offering to provide my transportation to Ames for the Aug. 11 Straw Poll and to pay for my ticket to get in.

Tonight I had an automated phone call from Tancredo.

A couple days ago I received my 2nd call on behalf of Brownback.  He is apparently using real, live supporters (or perhaps paid marketers, who knows?) to make his calls rather than a recording.  This kind of makes those calls stand out since everyone else is just a recording.

----------


## ARealConservative

> Please keep your mocking remarks from the campaign.  Being a Mormon,  I don't appreciate them nor will many fair minded people.  Best way to turn off Mormon voters to Paul.


I'm sorry it came off that way.  I was actually mocking the stupid questions the media has asked him so far.

My apologies!

----------


## Dave

> A BIG IF... IF I AM APPOINTED AS IOWA COORDINATOR, WE WILL NEED MORE OF THIS QUALITY RESEARCH IFORAMTION AND FROM IT DETERMINE VERY SPECIFIC ISSUE STARTEGIES TO REACH OUT AND INFORM.


Poppop - an Iowa coordinator has been named - Joe Seehusen.  I'd suggest contacting the heads of the Iowa meetups to figure out where to work your valuable skills into the effort.  Maybe you could start a meetup for southeast Iowa out of Burlington or somewhere nearby?  Just a thought.

----------


## ARealConservative

> Poppop - an Iowa coordinator has been named - Joe Seehusen.  I'd suggest contacting the heads of the Iowa meetups to figure out where to work your valuable skills into the effort.  Maybe you could start a meetup for southeast Iowa out of Burlington or somewhere nearby?  Just a thought.


Joe is looking to delegate various aspects of his duties to interested parties in the Iowa area.  We have 57 days left until the straw poll so motivated individuals in our area are encouraged to contact him if they wish to help more (and have no meetup group)

If interested you can call the HQ number and tell them to have him contact you - or pm me and I can forward his email to you.

----------


## poppop_schell

> I'm sorry it came off that way.  I was actually mocking the stupid questions the media has asked him so far.
> 
> My apologies!


APOLOGY GLADLY ACCEPTED!!!

----------


## poppop_schell

> Poppop - an Iowa coordinator has been named - Joe Seehusen.  I'd suggest contacting the heads of the Iowa meetups to figure out where to work your valuable skills into the effort.  Maybe you could start a meetup for southeast Iowa out of Burlington or somewhere nearby?  Just a thought.


I will await instructions from Joe Seehusen before taking any further steps.  I hope he jumps on this with BOTH FEET and does so IMMEDIATELY.   Do you know where he will be headquartered and how to contact him?

I am curious why he hasn't made this announcement on this forum???

----------


## Dave

Here's a fun humor piece about Rudy dropping out of the Ames Straw Poll:

http://desmoinesregister.com/apps/pb...706150354/1036

----------


## Dave

> I will await instructions from Joe Seehusen before taking any further steps. I hope he jumps on this with BOTH FEET and does so IMMEDIATELY. Do you know where he will be headquartered and how to contact him?
> 
> I am curious why he hasn't made this announcement on this forum???


I suspect that campaign staff don't post here to maintain an arms-length relationship between these forums and the official campaign - to satisfy the FEC, perhaps.

I think the campaign is scouting for an Iowa headquarters right now. Someone else here suggested you call campaign HQ to get an email address for Joe.

----------


## rep111

Google Is censuring the search results, check this out

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/656126...ring_ron_paul/

----------


## Dave

Here's a very good primer on the Ames Straw Poll from race42008.com:


With the Ames Straw Poll version 2007 coming up in roughly 100 days, now is as good of time as ever to look at what this massive political event is, what it means, and what it takes to win it.
*History of the Poll*
The Ames Straw Poll began in 1979 and has continued every year preceding a competitive election (1987, 1995, and 1999) for a total of four times. The upcoming poll on August 11, 2007, therefore will be the fifth Ames Straw Poll held.
Even though the poll dates back nearly three decades, it was only in 1999 that it began to take on the significance it has now. Until that most recent straw poll, charges of cheating ran rampant at the event (voters would have their hands stamped, run into the bathroom to wash the ink off, and go vote again), meaning that no one took the results too seriously. In 1999, the Iowa GOP officials began using indelible ink that couldnt be washed off as well as posting voting monitors at the voting areas and in all the bathrooms to ensure more reliable results.
At the last straw poll, George W Bush won with 31% of the vote. He would, of course, go on to win the nomination, but such foretelling is not a historical definite at the event. For instance, Bush 41 won the first straw poll in 1979 and Reagan ended up with the nomination, and in 1987 Pat Robertson won the contest but lost the nomination to Bush. Now that the voting is fairer and more reliable, though, some people argue that the results are a more significant barometer of a candidates success.
*What it Means and How to Win*
Its the first real test of candidates on two different levels: organization and support. A win in Ames generally means youve succeeded in both of those arenas. And it also means youve succeeded in raising extravagant amounts of cash prior to the event.
Consider these statistics: Dubya spent $825,000 on the event in 1999 and walked away with first place. Steve Forbes spent over $2 million for his second place finish. What did they spend the money on?
A better question might be what _didnt_ they spend the money on. Tickets to the event in 1999 were $25 apiece, which all the campaigns gladly paid for in return for a vote. Parking cost money, which again, the campaigns paid for - if you even drove your own vehicle and didnt take one of the free buses the campaigns chartered. Each campaign had tents outside the main hall for which they paid money - increasing in price the closer to the hall the tent space was (the apex being Bushs tent, which was closest to the hall and cost him $63,000). At each tent, the campaigns offered food and drinks as well as live music from famous musicians, all free. Steve Forbes even hosted a carnival of sorts, complete with childrens rides that he rented and set up. All in the quest to attract voters.
Truth be told, the real winner of the Ames Straw Poll is the Iowa GOP which hosts the event as its annual fundraiser.
This should be instructive when thinking about how to win the poll now, in 2007. If Bush spent nearly a million dollars and Forbes nearly two million eight years ago, one can only imagine how much the campaigns will spend on the event this year. That does not bode well for poorly funded campaigns such as Tommy Huckback, Gilmore, Paul, or Tancredo. And it says something to the chances of a late-comer such as Fred Thompson succeeding in such an environment.
Of course, there are always going to be the die hards that will pay their own tickets, drive their own cars, vote, and go home all without being tied to a campaign, but the vast majority of the voters there will be there thanks to candidates generosity.
But, as mentioned above, organization is only one half of the coin. You cant very well pay for peoples tickets to the event if you cant find people who support you enough to go in the first place and sit through hours of speeches and give up their entire Saturday just to throw your name in a box - and for a poll, nonetheless, not even a real election. This is where all the grassroots campaigning leading up to the event pays off. Youve gotta have a voter base to turnout in the first place before you can start paying for tickets and bus rides and the like.
So it takes both to emerge victorious in Ames: support from people who want to go and vote for you, and the organization to get more of them there than your opponents can. And in 1999, the results did mean something - after disappointing finishes at Ames, Alexander and Quayle both dropped out of the race; after his first place showing, Bushs frontrunner status was cemented (at least until McCain got in the race a month later).
Roughly a hundred days from now, we will watch the hoopla and extravagance with great excitement and great anticipation, because the Ames Straw Poll is the first real test of the candidates strength in this campaign.

----------


## poppop_schell

I will call DC Headquarters as you suggest.  I did e-mail them about my specific ideas of how to get the organization going and win.  I suggested that ratrher than having a fixed headquarters that they rent a Class A RV and equip it with all the internet technologies needed.  That way, key Iowa people could be contacted personally at their home locations and have rallies.

So far, I have heard no response.

----------


## poppop_schell

> Google Is censuring the search results, check this out
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/656126...ring_ron_paul/


Please do not post rumors like this as they will be picked up and used against Ron Paul, calling him paranoid and even worse things.  It was easy to go to Google.com and find many links to Ron Paul.

PLEASE BE CAREFUL AND DON'T GIVE OUR "ENEMIES" ANY AMMUNITION.  ok?

----------


## Dave

> I will call DC Headquarters as you suggest. I did e-mail them about my specific ideas of how to get the organization going and win. I suggested that ratrher than having a fixed headquarters that they rent a Class A RV and equip it with all the internet technologies needed. That way, key Iowa people could be contacted personally at their home locations and have rallies.
> 
> So far, I have heard no response.


I like your idea of a headquarters-on-wheels.  It would need to be first-class, of course.

----------


## DavyDuke17

I think there should be a pointed effort to convince anti-war Iowa Democrats to switch over and vote for Paul in the primary elections. It is a great way for them to make sure that the Iraq war will come to an end, we should run ads in newspapers targeting these people giving them the idea that its a way to "hedge your bets" and make sure we have two anti-war candidates in the general election.

----------


## Dave

Fred Thompson may announce as early as this week if he will participate in the Aug. 11 Ames Straw Poll.

I just got an automated call from a local supporter of Tommy Thompson inviting me to an event with Thompson at someone's house.

I was in a pizza place about an hour outside of Des Moines over the weekend and saw a couple fliers posted about Brownback, who was going to be in town today for an event.

Tickets for the Ames Straw Poll are $30.  I think someone (maybe me) reported that they are $35 but that's not right.

Remember that voting at the Ames Straw Poll takes place all day long.  You don't listen to the speeches and then go vote - I'd say most votes are cast before any candidate speeches even begin.

Also remember that the democrats don't have a straw poll.

There will be a GOP debate in Ames on August 5, the Sunday before the Ames Straw Poll.  ABC is doing this one and George Stephanopoulos will moderate.  There are also debates in Iowa on November 6 in Ames (MSNBC) and January 5 in Iowa City (Des Moines Register and Iowa Public TV).

----------


## ARealConservative

> Please do not post rumors like this as they will be picked up and used against Ron Paul, calling him paranoid and even worse things.  It was easy to go to Google.com and find many links to Ron Paul.
> 
> PLEASE BE CAREFUL AND DON'T GIVE OUR "ENEMIES" ANY AMMUNITION.  ok?


pm me - I will pass Joe's cell # on to you.

----------


## poppop_schell

I sent an outline for a plan to win in Iowa.  IF you are interested in seing it, email me privately.

----------


## Dave

I just received my first communication from the Rudy campaign - a fundraising letter. The outside of the envelope says "1st Edition 'Rudy' Bumper Sticker". I think that's a trick to get you to open it. You only get a sticker if you send in a donation. Rats.

A few quotes you'll enjoy:

"I promise to remain on the offense in the terrorist's war on America. We must stop radical terrorists before they attack. We must continue taking the fight to them."

"We must look toward the future and reassert our core values of individual freedom, fiscal discipline, respect for the rule of law, and a commitment to defeating terrorists at home and around the world."

----------


## poppop_schell

> I think there should be a pointed effort to convince anti-war Iowa Democrats to switch over and vote for Paul in the primary elections. It is a great way for them to make sure that the Iraq war will come to an end, we should run ads in newspapers targeting these people giving them the idea that its a way to "hedge your bets" and make sure we have two anti-war candidates in the general election.


I think that is a great idea.  What would your plans for doing that in order of priority?  REmeber that campaign funds are limited.

----------


## Patrick Henry

> "I promise to remain on the offense in the terrorist's war on America. We must stop radical terrorists before they attack. We must continue taking the fight to them."
> 
> "We must look toward the future and reassert our core values of individual freedom, fiscal discipline, respect for the rule of law, and a commitment to defeating terrorists at home and around the world."


Oh my! He really is a creep isn't he?!

----------


## Dave

The Des Moines meetup met tonight at a popular pizza place. The organizer even spent his own money to buy pizzas for the group (Thanks!).

Iowa Coordinator Joe Seehusen visited again tonight. He was really impressive. He worked the room all night, visiting one-on-one with supporters or in small groups. He was figuring out what everyone's background was and what their skills were. Then he'd paint a picture of how different people could contribute to the effort. He was really motivating and did a good job of getting people to take responsibility for different pieces of the puzzle. Everything revolved around winning the Ames Straw Poll on August 11.

Time is extremely tight and funds are limited but I think Joe is going to do a great job motivating the troops in Iowa.

----------


## ChicagoLawyer

Great news Dave!  Let people know there's some of us in Illinois who are willing to come and help, and I'm sure the same goes for other neighboring states.

----------


## BLS

> The Des Moines meetup met tonight at a popular pizza place. The organizer even spent his own money to buy pizzas for the group (Thanks!).
> 
> Iowa Coordinator Joe Seehusen visited again tonight. He was really impressive. He worked the room all night, visiting one-on-one with supporters or in small groups. He was figuring out what everyone's background was and what their skills were. Then he'd paint a picture of how different people could contribute to the effort. He was really motivating and did a good job of getting people to take responsibility for different pieces of the puzzle. Everything revolved around winning the Ames Straw Poll on August 11.
> 
> Time is extremely tight and funds are limited but I think Joe is going to do a great job motivating the troops in Iowa.


I live in Southern MN (about 1hr from Rochester) and am willing to come down for a weekend, etc if you guys need any extra help.  I obviously cannot vote for RP in Iowa, but I'll do what I can.

PM me if you need to contact me.

----------


## Spirit of '76

Hey, Dave, sounds like things are going great out there in Iowa!  Keep up the good work and do all you can to spread the word.

Dr. Paul needs to pull Iowa to his side, and I know he can do it with your help!

----------


## JoshLowry

Thanks for the update Dave!

----------


## UCFGavin

this thread makes me want to go to Iowa and help

----------


## lucky

> I just received my first communication from the Rudy campaign - a fundraising letter. The outside of the envelope says "1st Edition 'Rudy' Bumper Sticker". I think that's a trick to get you to open it. You only get a sticker if you send in a donation. Rats.
> 
> A few quotes you'll enjoy:
> 
> "I promise to remain on the offense in the terrorist's war on America. We must stop radical terrorists before they attack. We must continue taking the fight to them."
> 
> "We must look toward the future and reassert our core values of individual freedom, fiscal discipline, respect for the rule of law, and a commitment to defeating terrorists at home and around the world."



Way to go Rudy. 70% of Americans hate the war and you are sounding like the biggest booster for war.

----------


## Dave

One of the dedicated people at the Des Moines meetup last night has gotten all the official info on the Ames Straw Poll from Iowa GOP HQ.  He made a PDF and posted it in the 'files' section of the Des Moines meetup site and he's sending it to the other Iowa meetups and state groups outside of Iowa.

There's 4 pages of extensive rules and 8 pages of maps/info.  I see tickets are $35 so I'm corrected on the cost yet again - sorry.


http://files.meetup.com/507643/2007%...20brochure.pdf

----------


## ARealConservative

> One of the dedicated people at the Des Moines meetup last night has gotten all the official info on the Ames Straw Poll from Iowa GOP HQ.  He made a PDF and posted it in the 'files' section of the Des Moines meetup site and he's sending it to the other Iowa meetups and state groups outside of Iowa.
> 
> There's 4 pages of extensive rules and 8 pages of maps/info.  I see tickets are $35 so I'm corrected on the cost yet again - sorry.
> 
> 
> http://files.meetup.com/507643/2007%...20brochure.pdf


Thank you Dave.  You are an extremely informative individual!

----------


## poppop_schell

> The Des Moines meetup met tonight at a popular pizza place. The organizer even spent his own money to buy pizzas for the group (Thanks!).
> 
> Iowa Coordinator Joe Seehusen visited again tonight. He was really impressive. He worked the room all night, visiting one-on-one with supporters or in small groups. He was figuring out what everyone's background was and what their skills were. Then he'd paint a picture of how different people could contribute to the effort. He was really motivating and did a good job of getting people to take responsibility for different pieces of the puzzle. Everything revolved around winning the Ames Straw Poll on August 11.
> 
> Time is extremely tight and funds are limited but I think Joe is going to do a great job motivating the troops in Iowa.


Dave:  
It's wonderful to hear that the meeting went very well.  How many showed up?   Is Joe going to contact volunteers this week that have signed up on the ronpaul2008.com website?  How can I and others get in touch with Joe?  Does he want resumes?  How is he planning to communicate with those who aren't in the DesMoines area?

FWIW, here is the skeleton plan I sent to DC last week.

Dear Mr. Moore and Snyder:

	It is my understanding that you are seeking a person to Chair the Iowa Campaign?   I would be honored to do that if I receive financial and people support.  My biggest drawback is that I am presently serving with my wife as full-time Senior Missionaries with the Mormon Church at Nauvoo, IL, right across the Mississippi River from SE Iowa.  That mission will be competed in mid-December 2007.  On the positive side, I am excellent at delegation.
	I am a retired University Business Professor from the North Carolina system.  I have run or co-Chaired several statewide candidate campaigns as well as running myself for NC Governor in 2000 on the Reform Party ticket.   I have a comfortable retirement income; therefore, I dont need any type of salary.  My only financial requirement would be for out of pocket traveling expenses.  

A PRELIMINARY PLAN BY PRIORITY FOLLOWS:

1.	Recruit high quality, experienced, nonpaid Chair volunteers for each county
2.	Contact and develop quality relationships with all County GOP Chairs and key members of the County Committee
3.	Contact and develop quality relationships with all Media outlets
4.	Recruit aggressive and experienced, nonpaid Chairs for each Congressional District
5.	Contact all institutions of higher education and recruit student volunteers

RESOURCES NEEDED

1.	Paid fulltime Executive Secretary 
2.	Rent a Class A RV with internet wiring capability
3.	Purchase a notebook computer with satellite internet access
4.	A GPS
5.	Cell Phones
6.	List of all known volunteers from Iowa, Houston, Texas, and all states immediately surrounding Iowa especially the counties that directly border Iowa.
7.	Formal announcement of my appointment to all key campaign people and the Iowa media.
8.	A media, travel budget to be negotiated based on an agreed upon strategic campaign plan

KEY STAFF ADVISORS

1.	Director of Media Relations
2.	Director of volunteer recruitment ad coordination
3.	Director of Finance and Campaign Contributions
4.	Internet Coordinator
5.	Executive Secretary who would act in my stead when travel is needed and for day-to-day operations out of the RV.

I look forward to hearing from you and what your suggested plan are for the soon upcoming and visible Iowa polling.

For a Return to Constitutional America,

----------


## Dave

> Dave: 
> It's wonderful to hear that the meeting went very well. How many showed up? Is Joe going to contact volunteers this week that have signed up on the ronpaul2008.com website? How can I and others get in touch with Joe? Does he want resumes? How is he planning to communicate with those who aren't in the DesMoines area?


Poppop- someone on these forums posted his email as Joe@RonPaul2008.com.  That might get you to him.  I'd suggest you contact the heads of the various Iowa meetups.

----------


## Dave

The action has been in the other threads so I haven't posted here in a while.

Obviously there's lots going on here with the exclusion of Dr. Paul from the ITR/ICA forum.  The Des Moines Meetup has planned an event at the site of that forum.  The meetup organizer is getting tons of email form people planning to come to Des Moines to rally for Dr. Paul.

Romney sent me a slick mailer all about fighting illegal immigration.  He's not my guy, of course, but I'd say from all his time on the ground here in Iowa he has learned that illegal immigration is a HUGE issue here right now, especially with GOP.  I give him credit for figuring this out and trying to take a firm stand on it (though I have a hard time believing him).

----------


## ARealConservative

> Poppop- someone on these forums posted his email as Joe@RonPaul2008.com.  That might get you to him.  I'd suggest you contact the heads of the various Iowa meetups.


Poppop, check your hotmail account you gave me.  I sent you Joe's cell number on Monday.

----------


## Dave

The Aug 5 (Sunday) GOP debate in Des Moines will be at Drake University.  It will start at 8 a.m. (morning!) since it's part of the ABC "This week with George Snuffleuppagus" show.  It will be 90 minutes and televised live.  Ron Paul will be there - it will be the usual 10 who will be part of it - McCain has not yet confirmed but I'm sure he will.

Des Moines Register political honcho David Yepsen will assist with the questioning.

----------


## poppop_schell

> Poppop- someone on these forums posted his email as Joe@RonPaul2008.com.  That might get you to him.  I'd suggest you contact the heads of the various Iowa meetups.


Thank you for the e-mail address.   It seems to me, however, that Joe should be using this thread to post information since this is for Iowans or those like myself who wish to help in Iowa???  Is Joe even in Iowa or is he trying to run this from DC????  I have run state-wide campaigns so I know what works and what doesn't.  Communication and delegation is key.  The groups are fine in they are working twoarfds common agreed upon goals.

I am NOT purposely subscribed to any other of the Paul forums so I can laser focus my time on Iowa which IMO MUST be the prime objective for the summer, along with NH and SC.   No excuses will justify a poor showing in Iowa!!!!

I would strongly recommend that all Paul supporters join Downsizer.org because they are "informally" supporting Ron Paul.  Their FFF.org  website constantly has articles written by Congressman Paul.  They are strong libertarian conservatives.  They have asked their 30,000+ members to e-mail the June 30th debate leaders to get Ron Paul in the debate.  They have been leaders in the fights against illegal immigration and for open government.  Great organization.  BTW, I donate $20/month to their budget.

YOU HAVE MY PERMISSION TO POST THIS E-MAIL ANYWHERE YOU FEEL WOULD BE HELPFUL.

----------


## poppop_schell

> The Aug 5 (Sunday) GOP debate in Des Moines will be at Drake University.  It will start at 8 a.m. (morning!) since it's part of the ABC "This week with George Snuffleuppagus" show.  It will be 90 minutes and televised live.  Ron Paul will be there - it will be the usual 10 who will be part of it - McCain has not yet confirmed but I'm sure he will.
> 
> Des Moines Register political honcho David Yepsen will assist with the questioning.


What is your "read" on David Yepsen?  Is he allowing questions submitted via e-mail?  If NOT, why not?

----------


## poppop_schell

> Poppop, check your hotmail account you gave me.  I sent you Joe's cell number on Monday.


Thank you but I never received it.  You may contact me at poppop_schell@hotmail.com at any time.

----------


## poppop_schell

> Poppop, check your hotmail account you gave me.  I sent you Joe's cell number on Monday.


Thank you but I never received it.  You may contact me at poppop_schell@hotmail.com at any time.   My telephone number with answering machine is 217- 453-2093.  Best time to contact is from about Noon to 1:30 pm during the weekdays.  I don't do any politicing on Sundays.

----------


## ARealConservative

> Thank you for the e-mail address.   It seems to me, however, that Joe should be using this thread to post information since this is for Iowans or those like myself who wish to help in Iowa???  Is Joe even in Iowa or is he trying to run this from DC????  I have run state-wide campaigns so I know what works and what doesn't.  Communication and delegation is key.  The groups are fine in they are working twoarfds common agreed upon goals.
> 
> I am NOT purposely subscribed to any other of the Paul forums so I can laser focus my time on Iowa which IMO MUST be the prime objective for the summer, along with NH and SC.   No excuses will justify a poor showing in Iowa!!!!
> 
> I would strongly recommend that all Paul supporters join Downsizer.org because they are "informally" supporting Ron Paul.  Their FFF.org  website constantly has articles written by Congressman Paul.  They are strong libertarian conservatives.  They have asked their 30,000+ members to e-mail the June 30th debate leaders to get Ron Paul in the debate.  They have been leaders in the fights against illegal immigration and for open government.  Great organization.  BTW, I donate $20/month to their budget.
> 
> YOU HAVE MY PERMISSION TO POST THIS E-MAIL ANYWHERE YOU FEEL WOULD BE HELPFUL.


Hi again.

The campaign is officially using ronpaul.meetup.com to facilitate grass roots organization.  I wouldn't anticipate anyone other than Justine from HQ to join here.  I mentioned previously you should join one of the Iowa meetup groups - they are being provided with mass quantities of materials to distribute.  Even if you are to far too meetup, they will keep you in the loop better than you can expect on this site on what is going on in Iowa...although Dave does a great job relaying info here.   

Joe is in Iowa.  In fact, He will be meeting with my local meetup group tommorow night.

I'm going to PM Joe's cell phone to you on this message board because my records show it was sent previously to email address you reference.  I see no reason to expect different results this time.

----------


## dspectre

are we still calling and emailing the Iowans For Tax Relief and Iowa Christian Alliance?

----------


## Spirit of '76

> are we still calling and emailing the Iowans For Tax Relief and Iowa Christian Alliance?


Yes.

----------


## jj111

I contacted one of the corporate sponsors of the event, Mr. Shaw of

Light Expressions by Shaw

http://www.lightexpressions.com/staff.html

Owner shaw@lightexpressions.com
Steve Shaw – Manager of Coroville Store…….. he is the owner’s son

Coralville, IA Branch
319-358-8311

I politely asked him if he knew about the controversy and upon his inquiring, explained a little bit about what has been publicized.  I talked with him for five minutes yesterday, and again for five minutes today, but he has yet to make any statement or come to any decision about his stance about this.

I certainly think that if anybody were to contact him, they should be polite, professional, nice, and considerate, but it is possible that somebody else on this board might want to call him tomorrow to see if he has any statement to make regarding whether he wants Ron Paul invited to the event, or whether or not he is going to continue to co-sponsor the forum if they continue to exclude Ron Paul.

----------


## ARealConservative

> are we still calling and emailing the Iowans For Tax Relief and Iowa Christian Alliance?


Please do.

Also, we will be hand delivering a petition to their office in Muscatine early next week.

http://www.petitiononline.com/rp063007

----------


## JoshLowry

> Please do.
> 
> Also, we will be hand delivering a petition to their office in Muscatine early next week.
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/rp063007


You do realize there are two petitions floating around?

The one you posted has 7000+ signatures

The other one has 4800+ signatures

Here: http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_pe...d.cgi?rpwi2008

I only signed one of them though.  Not sure if anyone double signed or not.

----------


## ARealConservative

> You do realize there are two petitions floating around?
> 
> The one you posted has 7000+ signatures
> 
> The other one has 4800+ signatures
> 
> Here: http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_pe...d.cgi?rpwi2008
> 
> I only signed one of them though.  Not sure if anyone double signed or not.


My understanding is they were going to merge them at some point.  Our groups didn't create them, but we are the closest ones to hand deliver them.

So I figured go with the one with the most sigs - and deliver them both, unless they merge.

----------


## V-rod

Would be funny if Ron Paul rejected the stupid Iowa forum(when they break down) for being so disrespectful,. Ghouliani and McCain are not even going, and Paul shouldn't either. I consider Paul a first tier candidate not in National notoriety, but in passionate, growing support.

----------


## poppop_schell

Anyone interested in helping in any these three cities and their two counties,  should sign up and/or contact Dr. Doug Schell at poppop_schell@hotmail.com

----------


## stevedasbach

> I would strongly recommend that all Paul supporters join Downsizer.org because they are "informally" supporting Ron Paul.  Their FFF.org  website constantly has articles written by Congressman Paul.  They are strong libertarian conservatives.  They have asked their 30,000+ members to e-mail the June 30th debate leaders to get Ron Paul in the debate.  They have been leaders in the fights against illegal immigration and for open government.  Great organization.  BTW, I donate $20/month to their budget.



I believe that the organization you are referring to is www.DownsizeDC.org. I agree -- they are a great organization.

Also, www.FFF.org is not connected in any way with www.DownsizeDC.org.

----------


## poppop_schell

> I believe that the organization you are referring to is www.DownsizeDC.org. I agree -- they are a great organization.
> 
> Also, www.FFF.org is not connected in any way with www.DownsizeDC.org.


Thanks for the important correction.  Downsizer and FFF may NOT be legally connected in anyway but Jim Babka heads both.

----------


## poppop_schell

> Hi again.
> 
> The campaign is officially using ronpaul.meetup.com to facilitate grass roots organization.  I wouldn't anticipate anyone other than Justine from HQ to join here.  I mentioned previously you should join one of the Iowa meetup groups - they are being provided with mass quantities of materials to distribute.  Even if you are to far too meetup, they will keep you in the loop better than you can expect on this site on what is going on in Iowa...although Dave does a great job relaying info here.   
> 
> Joe is in Iowa.  In fact, He will be meeting with my local meetup group tommorow night.
> 
> I'm going to PM Joe's cell phone to you on this message board because my records show it was sent previously to email address you reference.  I see no reason to expect different results this time.


I wrote an e-mail to Joe yesterday informing him of the Meetup Group for Ft.Madison/Keokuk/Burlington.  Also sent him a copy of the Iowa Campaign plan sent before to DC.  Is Joe being paid a full-time salary or is he an unpaid part-time volunteer?  Given the short time frame we have for the strawvote,  I am puzzled why I haven't been contacted????  

HOW MANY COUNTIES HAVE MEETUP GROUPS?  HOW MANY OF THESE GROUPS ARE CONTACTING AND DEVLEOPING GOOD RELATIONSHIPS WITH THE COUNTY GOP CHAIR AND COMMITTEES?

----------


## ARealConservative

> I wrote an e-mail to Joe yesterday informing him of the Meetup Group for Ft.Madison/Keokuk/Burlington.  Also sent him a copy of the Iowa Campaign plan sent before to DC.  Is Joe being paid a full-time salary or is he an unpaid part-time volunteer?  Given the short time frame we have for the strawvote,  I am puzzled why I haven't been contacted????  
> 
> HOW MANY COUNTIES HAVE MEETUP GROUPS?  HOW MANY OF THESE GROUPS ARE CONTACTING AND DEVLEOPING GOOD RELATIONSHIPS WITH THE COUNTY GOP CHAIR AND COMMITTEES?


I gave you his cell phone #.  Call him if you have concerns.  He is a good guy.
My understanding is he has a paid position.

----------


## poppop_schell

> I gave you his cell phone #.  Call him if you have concerns.  He is a good guy.
> My understanding is he has a paid position.


I have found from a lot of experience that it is best to have a "paaer trail" when under the heavy pressure of political campaigns.  To easy to forget promises, etc. made which causes major breakdowns in communications.

But... I will call Joe if that's waht it takes.

----------


## poppop_schell

> I have found from a lot of experience that it is best to have a "paaer trail" when under the heavy pressure of political campaigns.  To easy to forget promises, etc. made which causes major breakdowns in communications.
> 
> But... I will call Joe if that's waht it takes.


I am pleased to say that Joe e-mailed me and put me in contact with key players coordinating  the straw vote this Saturday.  Our Meeting group was also set up as "border state one" since I live in Nauvoo, IL which is right across the Miss. River from Ft. Madison and Keokuk.

I'm sorry but I will NOT be able to be at the strawvote as I have to do senior Mormon missionary work in Nauvoo that day.

----------


## poppop_schell

> I have found from a lot of experience that it is best to have a "paaer trail" when under the heavy pressure of political campaigns.  To easy to forget promises, etc. made which causes major breakdowns in communications.
> 
> But... I will call Joe if that's waht it takes.


I am pleased to say that Joe e-mailed me and put me in contact with key players coordinating  the straw vote this Saturday.  Our Meeting group was also set up as "border state one" since I live in Nauvoo, IL which is right across the Miss. River from Ft. Madison and Keokuk.

I'm sorry but I will NOT be able to be at the strawvote as I have to do senior Mormon missionary work in Nauvoo that day.  BTW, Fridays are my "day off".  I don't do any politicing on Sundays.

----------


## GoRonPaul

This just in, ain't much, but something: 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19464524/from/RS.1/

Didn't see it posted yet...

----------


## lynnf

> This just in, ain't much, but something: 
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19464524/from/RS.1/
> 
> Didn't see it posted yet...


I got a "page not found" error from this link.  What was in it?

lynn

----------


## GoRonPaul

Weird. They took the story down... It was that Associated Press piece: GOP's Paul to crash Iowa forum

You can see that headline in the politics section of their homepage. But when you click the link, it says 'page not found'...

EDIT: Works now for me...

----------


## poppop_schell

How About A Detailed Report Of What Happened Saturday At The Paul Meeting?

----------


## Dave

> How About A Detailed Report Of What Happened Saturday At The Paul Meeting?


You got it - I just posted this in a new thread - "What I Saw in Des Moines - June 30".

----------


## poppop_schell

Hopefully, some of our folks taped NOT only Paul's talk but also taped so we could see the size of the Paul aduience and the size of the Forum audience.  Did anyone get an interview of the Forum organizers and their "excuses" about why Paul was NOT invited?

We need to develo a working staretgy to nurture Iowa media types so they will give better coverage.  The key people ar NOT the reporters but the Political Editors who make the assignments and edit any writeups.  We need to at least neutralize IF NOT get these folks favorable to covering Paul.

----------


## poppop_schell

We should have an assigned proactive but diplomatic person assigned to nurture EACH of these Political Editors especially of the major Radio, TV and Newspapers in Iowa.  Learn from our expereeinces this past Saturday.

----------


## Roxi

> Hey, do we want to make a convoy?
> 
> We can rent a 7 passenger van in Dallas for 60 bucks a day, less with my military discount. At 15 MPG, we could get there and back with a $400 dollar bill. We could leave on the 10th and return on the 12th. For $100 a head we shouldn't have any problems getting there. At $100 a night, we can use two rooms per van load. You can put up to four adults in every room.
> 
> I am used to sleeping in tents with a lot of people (Iraq for 14mos) so it wouldn't bother me. Anyone else like the idea?
> 
> If we could get several convoys going from all over the country we may get an even better rental rate from a national car rental company and the hotel where we can all meet.
> 
> Lets talk seriously about this.
> ...




Im up for this depending on our money situation 
coming from Tulsa

----------


## Dave

Tancredo opened his Iowa headquarters today.  He put it in the campustown area of Ames - he must be planning on having a lot of help from the college students.  The Register said there were 60 people there and they had a barbeque.

----------


## kylejack

Is it time for Ron to get an Iowa HQ?

----------


## LibertyEagle

I think he has one, doesn't he?  He has an Iowa campaign coordinator.

----------


## Spirit of '76

This weekend was awesome, but he/we have got to capitalize on the momentum it generated.  

This is not the time to rest on our laurels.

----------


## poppop_schell

> Is it time for Ron to get an Iowa HQ?


FWIW, I 've suggested to Joe to rent a Class A RV and equiping it to be a movable communications cenetred state headquarters with live in facilities going wherever it is most needed.  Also have banners on side, etc to advertise the Ron Paul Campaign.  The GOP County headquarters can be used to distribute Paul Material on a regular basis.

Anyone see any major difficulties to this approach?  Anyone have a good friend in the REV business or have an RV that they would rent for a few months?

----------


## poppop_schell

> I think he has one, doesn't he?  He has an Iowa campaign coordinator.


If Joe does, why haven't we heard about it?  Seems pretty basic to me that we all should know where it is and how to contact???

----------


## Dave

> I think he has one, doesn't he? He has an Iowa campaign coordinator.


There is no Iowa HQ facility.  There may be one in the future but I'm really not sure it's needed - who's going to sit in it all day?  We all have cell phones so it's not like we need a building with banks of phones.

I kind of like poppop's idea of an Iowa HQ on wheels.

----------


## Dave

Bill and Hillary are in Des Moines tonite at the Iowa State Fairgrounds.  It's being broadcast live on c-span.

Barf.

----------


## nayjevin

I have taken much of the content from this thread and started a high content thread for Ames strategy in 'strategies for success' here:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...8171#post48171

Hope this is helpful.

----------


## MozoVote

Romney may be blanketing the state with DVDs and mail, but how much passion can small town midwesterners have for a Massachusetts Mormon? (And I bet people in Iowa are dog lovers too. ) 

We've seen that Ron Paul is a *spark* that ignites the dry kindling of lies that have been laid for years. Since Iowa endures this process every 4 years, people should know "slick" when they see it. No wonder Clinton did poorly. Romney probably does not have this sewn up as easily as it might first appear.

----------


## Lord Xar

> Romney may be blanketing the state with DVDs and mail, but how much passion can small town midwesterners have for a Massachusetts Mormon? (And I bet people in Iowa are dog lovers too. ) 
> 
> We've seen that Ron Paul is a *spark* that ignites the dry kindling of lies that have been laid for years. Since Iowa endures this process every 4 years, people should know "slick" when they see it. No wonder Clinton did poorly. Romney probably does not have this sewn up as easily as it might first appear.


well, we better get those DVD's out there cause it looks like others are gonna be copying what others are gonna try to do here! 

I just feel Ron is not doing enough....

----------


## Dave

I saw an unrelated article today that said the Iowa Christian Alliance (co-sponsors of the infamous ITR/ICA forum) was formerly known as the Christian Coalition of Iowa.

I never realized before today that ICA was the Christian Coalition in a new wrapper.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Can someone from Iowa get phone lists to those of us who can't make it up there, but would like to help from afar?

----------


## Dave

> Can someone from Iowa get phone lists to those of us who can't make it up there, but would like to help from afar?


Some heroes have been working on this.  Go here - post #13.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=5106

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Can someone from Iowa get phone lists to those of us who can't make it up there, but would like to help from afar?


*Here is a contact for you to join the people calling Iowa.  They are asking for more help....
*
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=5537

----------


## cajuncocoa

> *Here is a contact for you to join the people calling Iowa.  They are asking for more help....
> *
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=5537





> Some heroes have been working on this.  Go here - post #13.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=5106


Thanks to both of you!  I'm looking forward to hearing back from them so I can get started!

----------


## poppop_schell

> Romney may be blanketing the state with DVDs and mail, but how much passion can small town midwesterners have for a Massachusetts Mormon? (And I bet people in Iowa are dog lovers too. ) 
> 
> We've seen that Ron Paul is a *spark* that ignites the dry kindling of lies that have been laid for years. Since Iowa endures this process every 4 years, people should know "slick" when they see it. No wonder Clinton did poorly. Romney probably does not have this sewn up as easily as it might first appear.



Please watch the potential slurs of Mormons since I am one and am 100% supporting Ron Paul.  It was totally unncessary to add Mormon.  Mass ceratinly was enough.  Fair enough?

----------


## PatriotOne

> Please watch the potential slurs of Mormons since I am one and am 100% supporting Ron Paul.  It was totally unncessary to add Mormon.  Mass ceratinly was enough.  Fair enough?


I agree.  I kind of cringed when I saw that myself and I'm not even Morman.  Labels can be so polarizing no matter what group it is.

----------


## lynnf

> Please watch the potential slurs of Mormons since I am one and am 100% supporting Ron Paul.  It was totally unncessary to add Mormon.  Mass ceratinly was enough.  Fair enough?


That's ridiculous.  How is just mentioning that he's a Mormon a slur. (I notice that you mentioned _potential_)  It's no more a slur than if someone only mentioned
my religion when talking about me.  Not a slur.  I object to such overreaction and exaggeration.

lynn

----------


## MozoVote

I don't want this thread to get distracting. I meant that in an affinity sense. As in 2004, when there was plenty of discussion about whether Lieberman could "play well" in areas with low Jewish populations. That's all. 

It's not worth elaborating on, beyond that. Let's focus on building a coalition that can elect our candidate.

----------


## Dave

> I don't want this thread to get distracting. I meant that in an affinity sense. As in 2004, when there was plenty of discussion about whether Lieberman could "play well" in areas with low Jewish populations. That's all. 
> 
> It's not worth elaborating on, beyond that. Let's focus on building a coalition that can elect our candidate.


Enough said, friends.  Thanks.  Let's all move forward together to elect Ron Paul!

Now back to your regularly scheduled "News from Iowa" programming...

----------


## Dave

Most unusual story from the Iowa campaign trail today:

An Ohio man with a large knife was arrested outside Obama's hotel in Ottumwa yesterday morning.  Obama's secret service agents found him loitering.

Biden, Clinton, Dodd (with Paul Simon), and Tommy Thompson are all on the ground here today and tomorrow.

I watch very little TV but I'm amazed at the number of commercials I've seen for Dodd.

----------


## Bryan in Iowa

> Hopefully, some of our folks taped NOT only Paul's talk but also taped so we could see the size of the Paul aduience and the size of the Forum audience.


I know everyone has seen the videos on YouTube of the rally, but I finally edited my footage and uploaded them.  I begin at the Des Moines Arts Festival, and then onto the rally.  I also included footage of the speakers prior to Dr. Paul and BOTH National Anthems.

Des Moines Arts Festival - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9JC4xO7p5o
Motivation - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXw9VrBXDFA
Introduction - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDZ9L3ZrZXQ
Economy - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmCWbFFZZow
Economics and Foreign Affairs - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiXN4p2adNI
Non-Intervention - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t2fmyBD-tw
State Health - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T46f7ekQ980
Liberty (with special ending) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCaXMDqewOQ

Enjoy...

----------


## PatriotOne

> I know everyone has seen the videos on YouTube of the rally, but I finally edited my footage and uploaded them.  I begin at the Des Moines Arts Festival, and then onto the rally.  I also included footage of the speakers prior to Dr. Paul and BOTH National Anthems.
> 
> Des Moines Arts Festival - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9JC4xO7p5o
> Motivation - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXw9VrBXDFA
> Introduction - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDZ9L3ZrZXQ
> Economy - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmCWbFFZZow
> Economics and Foreign Affairs - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiXN4p2adNI
> Non-Intervention - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t2fmyBD-tw
> State Health - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T46f7ekQ980
> ...


Somehow I missed the one you are calling Liberty.  Boy he was really on a roll there.  It's amazing how he can speak so profoundly without barely peeking at his notes.

You might want to edit your post..I think you fogrot part 8.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VegPF...elated&search=

----------


## LibertyEagle

You did an excellent job, Bryan.  Thank you.

----------


## Bryan in Iowa

> Somehow I missed the one you are calling Liberty.  Boy he was really on a roll there.  It's amazing how he can speak so profoundly without barely peeking at his notes.
> 
> You might want to edit your post..I think you fogrot part 8.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VegPF...elated&search=


"Liberty" is part 7...which is the end of my segments. The link you provided is not my video, but RonPaulVideoGuy. I'm picassolama on YouTube. I did not get the entire speech due to my battery dying and my tape being exhausted (it almost happened simultaneously).

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Can someone from Iowa get phone lists to those of us who can't make it up there, but would like to help from afar?


Check the Operation Spooner sticky.

----------


## TheLibertyTree

> It's a secret ballot so nobody really knows who these people ultimately vote for.
> 
>                                     ..................
> 
> I had an automated call last night from Tommy Thompson offering to bus me to Ames (I only live 45 mins. away) and pay for my $35 ticket in exchange for my support.

----------


## Orat

So really, what's to stop one from accepting the $35 and voting for Ron Paul?  Can you just call a number and set it up?  If so, every Iowan Paul supporter should set it up, and then give the $35 they would have spent to another Iowan who wasn't otherwise going to vote at the straw poll.  Or better yet, have THEM get the same deal, and send your $35 to the Paul campaign!

----------


## LibertyEagle

That's dishonest.

----------


## Orat

Of course it is!  Then again, so is talking about freedom and limited government, and then voting for the expansion of the welfare-warfare state.  It's eye for an eye.

----------


## Dave

McCain has gone from 17 paid staff in Iowa down to 7. I don't think the entire Ron Paul organization has this many people. This is from the Des Moines Register:


Republican presidential candidate John McCain's staff has been pared to a skeleton crew in Iowa in light of the financial difficulty the Arizona senator's campaign reported this week.

At least 10 McCain staffers working directly on the campaign for the leadoff nominating caucuses have been laid off or have turned down the chance to keep their jobs at lower pay, Republican sources in Iowa confirmed Thursday.

The changes leave in place seven McCain aides in Iowa. The candidate has been slipping in Iowa and national polls after ranking near the top in both earlier this year.

The full story is here:

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/app...0379/-1/caucus

----------


## JoshLowry

> The full story is here:
> 
> http://www.desmoinesregister.com/app...0379/-1/caucus








> Three Iowa consultants to McCain's campaign also agreed to give up paychecks but have agreed to stay on with the candidate.
> 
> One is former state Sen. Chuck Larson, who is also a former chairman of the Republican Party of Iowa. The others are Karen Slifka, an Iowa GOP adviser who was Midwest political director for President Bush's 2004 re-election campaign, and Ed Failor Jr., executive vice president of Iowans for Tax Relief.
> 
> "We are not paid consultants of the campaign at this point, but I will tell you this much: I still believe John McCain is still the best man to be president and I'll still do those things I can to help him," Failor said.

----------


## Badger Paul

Or does he live off of other people's contributions? I wonder if being the head of Iowans for Tax Relief is a paid position?

----------


## MozoVote

How many McCain supporters will work for free in Iowa? How many out of state people will drive there and hang flyers using their own gas cards?

He might have gotten that kind of grassroots support in 2000, but not any more. And I'm sure the RP video composers can document all his flip-flops since then on YouTube.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Of course it is!  Then again, so is talking about freedom and limited government, and then voting for the expansion of the welfare-warfare state.  It's eye for an eye.


We're against fraud and the initiation of force.  Dishonesty is a no-no.

----------


## Dave

> Or does he live off of other people's contributions? I wonder if being the head of Iowans for Tax Relief is a paid position?


I'm not positive, but I think he and several of the other brass live off the contributions.  I think they have several people on the payroll and their only source of income is the contributions.

----------


## Dave

News today that Dick Gephardt has endorsed Hillary.  This is expected to help in going after the union vote since Gephardt was always very successful with this bloc.

----------


## poppop_schell

We MUST watch for all types of vote fraud to occur at the Ames Strawvote.  Below is a copy of an e-mail from Jim Condit of Cincinnati, OH.  He is a practicing lawyer and authority on all types of vote fraud.  To ignore his counsel IMO would be foolhardy.  Jim also has a fairly large following of very active people.  You can tell from what he says below that he LOVES Ron Paul.

Doug Schell

From: "Jim Condit Jr." <votefraud@fuse.net>
Reply-To: votefraud@fuse.net
To: schellforncgovernor@hotmail.com
Subject: Report From Iowa on Ron Paul For President
Date: Sat, 07 Jul 2007 01:39:38 -0500
>July 07, 2007 NA (Network America) e-wire
>
>REPORT FROM IOWA ON RON PAUL FOR PRESIDENT
>
>This is a primer for Presidential Campaign 2008. If you've been busy, or haven't gotten engaged until now - not to worry. Just read this Network America e-wire and you'll be basically up to speed, and ready to continuing watching and researching on your own. There hopefully will be something new even for those who have been watching.
>
>From 9 PM on Friday June 29 to 4 AM on early Monday July 2 (2007), I drove about 20 hours in just under 2 ½ days to be present at a Ron Paul for President counter-rally in Des Moines, Iowa.
>
>Counter-rally? Yes. Congressman Paul had been excluded from the establishment Republican Debate, where Romney, Hunter, Huckaby, et al appeared.
>
>Why make such an intense drive by car? It is now or never in the 2008 Presidential Campaign. The patriotic, alert American public must rally behind Ron Paul now, or it will be too late to oust the Ruling Oligarchy from thee White House in 2008.
>
>Thanks to the intervention of an alert Network America subscriber, Arthur, I realized that I had to be among those putting "boots on the ground" in Iowa now. To get the lay of the land, meet the people leading the Ron Paul campaign, get engaged with the time table of this Presidential contest, etc.
>
>The Ames Straw Poll is coming up August 11, 2007 - 35 days or so from this writing. That will be the first big test where "The People" will meet the GOP part of the Oligarchy -- and the 5 Big TV Networks -- in an open clash. To be clear: The Ames, Iowa Straw Poll will be: The People vs. GOP Crooks and Big TV Networks Crooks. Crooks? Yes, Crooks. Only Crooks want to "count" the vote in SECRET. Now . . .
>
>They want to count the vote in SECRET so they can cheat, if necessary. They want to cheat at Ames Iowa in on August 11, 2007 - because they want to make sure that Ron Paul doesn't win that contest. He is supposed to be a "non-person" - a "non-candidate." (The GOP of Iowa has a long history of crookery in counting the votes at Ames, Iowa. See tomorrow's Open Letter. The state GOP of Iowa has already ignominiously voted to AGAIN count the Ames Straw Poll IN SECRET, and BEHIND CLOSED DOORS - instead of in the open.)
>
>The 5 Big TV Networks are pushing the fiction - the alternative reality - that "the people" are all excited about Romney or Hideous Hillary or Ghouliani or Obama. FALSE! People are politely attending one or more of these candidates' rallies because they are told by the 5 Big TV networks that these are their only choices for "front runner." In fact . . .
>
>The only honest and explosive enthusiasm in this Presidential campaign is from normal people finding out about the Ron Paul for President Campaign. As Paul himself says in his gentle and understated way, "I think people have underestimated the number of people in this country who are interested in a freedom message."
>
>OPEN LETTER TO THE RON PAUL CAMPAIGN IS IMMINENT
>
>By the way, tomorrow I will publish an "Open Letter to Congressman Ron Paul, His Campaign Staff, and His Supporters" which will outline how to avoid the vote-skullduggery and theft that happened to the Pat Buchanan campaign in Iowa, and in the Super Tuesday states, in 1996.
>
>At the risk of hacking some people off with what may appear to be arrogance, --- if the prescriptions in the "Open Letter" are not basically enacted by the supporters of the Ron Paul for President Campaign, or the Campaign itself, or both - then we will all be waking up in February, 2008 - on the morning after Super Tuesday - to find that the 5 Big TV Networks (criminals!) have informed us that the secret computer programs "counted" the votes -- and that Congressman Ron Paul has gotten just a few percentage points of the vote - and is out of the race.
>
>
>AMERICANS IN TWO CATEGORIES: RON PAUL IS "REAL DEAL" -- vs. -- BRAINWASHED BY THE 5 BIG TV NETWORKS
>
>There is no time to sugar-coat what's going on. The 5 Big TV Networks are run by the same 30 people in New York City and Washington D.C. They decide what to cover everyday, and they decide what to censor everyday. They (ABC, CBS, NBC, CNN, FOX) coordinate their news EVERYDAY. AP wire service is their partner in info-crime - and AP delivers the national stories that are parroted by every major daily paper in the USA.
>
>From day one, the 5 TV Networks, and Clear Channel Radio stations (Rush, Hannity, etc.) have chosen Romney, McCain, Ghouliani, Obama, Hillary, and John Edwards - as the "serious" candidates. Who said so? They said so. The TV Networks and Hannity and Rush blather on endlessly about these "chosen" frontrunners - and ignore all the others. They have stated from DAY ONE that it was too late for the others to become serious candidates - so they were going to give them little or no publicity. (They are all media crooks!)
>
>Now, since "the dogs ain't eating the dogfood" which the 5 TV Networks have offered up, actor and former Senator Fred Thompson, looking and talking a little tired, is being trotted out to try and somewhat match the boundless enthusiasm spreading from coast to coast in the Ron Paul for President Campaign.
>
>A QUICK SURVEY OF THE OTHER PRESIDENTIAL CANDIDATES, BEFORE GETTING TO CONGRESSMAN RON PAUL
>
>Skip this section if you feel you already know the presidential candidates, and go to the next section entitled, "Moving up the Calendar to Thwart the Will of the People."
>
>I'm going to tell it to ya straight - and quick. You'll have to watch events unfold if you think I'm being unfair, as there is neither time nor space here to list the history of each candidate.
>
>* Hillary -- criminal asset of the New World Order oligarchy, obnoxious, cold, grating, annoying, not funny, hardly seems human, looks at times like she might need an exorcism, should be prosecuted for treason on many fronts, along with her husband;
>
>* Obama -- plucked out of nowhere by the Big Media and made into a star, of sorts; can string together a paragraph without stumbling over his words; rarely says anything of substance, and when he does it's usually dead wrong; his duplicity has hacked off his democratic senatorial colleagues; would be no different than Bush or Clinton on all issues touching on national sovereignty or national interest - and, like Bush and Clinton, he will be on the wrong side. Fund-raising success has been orchestrated by the billionaires-in-chief of the New World Order. Small donors have probably been organized by the billionaires in chief to some extent - and I will go into this in a future ewire.
>
>* John Edwards -- shallow con-man who is searching for something to say that will schmooze the everyday people AND the impress the oligarchs who can make him president. Edwards attended the 50th anniversary of the super-secret and super prestigious Billionaire-led Bilderberg meeting held in Europe in early 2004, and, according to World Net Daily, impressed the elite assembly enough that his performance there may have been the reason he was tapped as John Kerry's Vice Presidential candidate in 2004.
>
>* Romney -- slick con-man who has changed almost all of his positions in the last 5 years. IF - and I say IF - you want to believe he's sincere in all those flippity-floppity changes in the last few years - then how could anyone trust his judgement to be the mayor, the Governor, or the President??? A Mormon, which usually means pro-life and pro-family, who was avidly for "legalized abortion" up until the ninth month until 2002 or so - the first 50 years of his life - and bragged about it in a debate with Ted Kennedy in 1992 before a statewide audience? And now he's switched to "pro-life" champion? The man is either dishonest, or of such unstable judgement - that he's outta here.
>
>* McCain - disqualified himself due to his support of amnesty for illegal aliens; looks like a Manchurian candidate who showed extreme courage in battle and as a prisoner of war in Vietnam, but who showed no courage as a Senator and politician ever since, always caving in to the background Neo-Con oligarchy to try and climb the ladder.
>
>* Guiliani - who I call Ghouliani. Rudy is a crook, plain and simple, in all ways. He went along with the destruction of the crime scene in NYC at the place where the twin towers once stood until the terror attacks of 9-11-01. Veteran reporter David Broder on "Meet the Press" said last Sunday that he can't imagine that the well known horror stories about Rudy in New York City aren't going to catch up with him. One thing cited recently was that his kids from one of his first marriages won't talk to him. In social policy and social engineering he's a left-leaning Democrat, and he's the leading cheerleader for the Neo-Con oligarchy - trying to make torture, pre-emptive nuclear strikes, and endless war for endless terror - look as American as apple pie. (Also, Ghouliani looks like Prune Face from the old Dick Tracy cartoons - this comes from a lifetime of lying, deception, and taking immoral positions. Ghouliani's fundraising success comes 100% from the Neo-Con, anti-Christian, Z
> ionist Jewish network, to whom he sold his soul decades ago.)
>
>* Fred Thompson - actor, former Senator; was recently asked what his greatest accomplishment in the Senate was - and couldn't come up with an answer; member of the Council on Foreign Relations, a New World Order think tank pushing hard for the North American Union (the practical merger of Mexico, the US, and Canada); just another climber wanting the oligarchy to pick him for President.
>
>* Regarding all the other candidates on both Democratic and Republican sides of the ledger, they are all phonies with three exceptions. When I say phonies, they would all be identical in pushing the anti-American New World Order programs pushed by the Clintons and the Bushes since 1988. The only three candidates, other than Ron Paul, who have integrity, are Congressman Tom Tancredo, Governor Mike Huckaby, and Congressman Dennis Cucinich. Now . . .
>
>Cucinich honestly opposes the War in Iraq, but is too much of a loopy, left-leaning socialist-style Democrat on everything else to be seriously considered. Tancredo is a good, honest man who has taken the lead in the fight against illegal immigration; but since he swallows the web of Neo-Con lies about the war in Iraq and the war on terror, then he disqualifies himself. Huckaby is a sincere guy, but lost in the bizarre and insane world of Pat Robertson/Jerry Falwell neo-conism and "Christian Zionism" - and therefore is pro-Iraq war and buys the contrived "war on terror" - and therefore disqualifies himself.
>
>* Bloomberg - Mayor Michael Bloomberg of New York City brings us all that was worst in Rulers of Communist Russia circa 1917, but this is a story for another time. He represents the billionaire half of the Communist/socialist scam, and, again, no time to explain that here if it seems like a contradiction. But a Network America ewire will be devoted to Bloomberg soon. And - it won't be pretty. He's loyal to the anti-American New World Order scheme for world tyranny and "perpetual war for perpetual peace." He's a gun-grabber, because he doesn't want you and me to have any guns when his faction lowers the police state boom - if they can get away with it. He was a Democrat until he switched to Republican just in time to run for Mayor in NYC a few years ago. And now he's just declared himself an independent - possibly preparing for a third party Presidential run. He is loyal only to world tyranny. He will wait in the wings to see if the Ruling Elite calls him out of the bull pen t
> o run third party and split the vote so that they can make it believable that Hillary is "elected" by their secret computer counts. I would like to see an investigation of how this man made his billions, as well as an investigation into the whole "devil's science" of Wall Street.
>
>Which leaves us with Congressman Ron Paul.
>
>MOVING UP THE CALENDAR TO THWART THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE
>
>The corrupt Ruling Elite behind BOTH the national Democratic and Republican parties have moved the Presidential "election" events up so drastically that both Republican and Democratic nominees will likely be decided by February, 2008. (In the days before the dominance of computer-"counted" elections - pre-1988, the decision was often not made until late in the summer of the presidential election year, or even at the Party national conventions in August.)
>
>They have moved up the events of the presidential race on the calendar for one reason. They know that a reaction is underway from the American people. They know they are going to face opposition as they try to dissolve the United States of America as a sovereign nation via eradicating the borders and combining the US, Canada, and Mexico through the North American Union scam. BUT -- they hope to keep the opposition of the American people unfocused and ineffective. BY MOVING UP THE CALENDAR, they hope to make it believable that two of their puppets emerge as the Democratic and Republican nominees - before most people are really paying attention to Presidential race 2000.
>
>Enter Ron Paul.
>
>WHO IS RON PAUL?
>
>I'm assuming so far that the reader knows something about Congressman Ron Paul. This may not be true - so let's do a brief sketch. (After the sketch, we'll cover the other relevant details on last weekend in Des Moines.)
>
>At the end of this article you will find a few lines about Representative Ron Paul in an essay entitled, "The Honor of Ron Paul" by the man Pat Buchanan called the greatest columnist in America today, namely, Joseph Sobran. If you're just being introduced to Sobran, then that's worth the read through this Network America e-wire report all by itself. (We will also provide the link to the entire article about Ron Paul by Joe Sobran.)
>
>* Congressman Paul served in Congress in 1976, from 1979 to 1985, and from 1997 to the present.
>
>* He is an M.D., having graduated from the Duke University School of Medicine, specializing in obstetrics and gynecology; he has delivered over 4,000 babies. At the rally in Des Moines over the weekend he spent the first few minutes of his almost hour long talk explaining why the right to life of the human person, including the unborn infant, is the foundation of all of our other rights.
>
>* In the 1960s he served as a flight surgeon in the United Air Force.
>
>* Born in 1935; married to his wife, Carol, for just over 50 years; they have five children and seventeen grand children.
>
>* He delivers his message with the sincere "bedside manner" of the family Doctor from another era, -- the kind of Doctor who made house calls.
>
>* At the speech in Des Moines he got many standing ovations, but two that stick out in my mind were when he called for the shutting down of the IRS and, later, when he called for the shutting down of the Federal Reserve Board, and a return to an honest monetary system.
>
>* Now look at this record spanning 30 years in Congress: He has never voted to raise taxes -- He has never voted for an unbalanced budget --
>He has never voted for a federal restriction on gun ownership --
>He has never voted to raise congressional pay -- He has never taken a government-paid junket -- He has never voted to increase the power of the executive branch -- He voted against the Patriot Act -- He voted against regulating the Internet -- He voted against the Iraq war (first time, everytime) -- He does not participate in the lucrative congressional pension program -- He returns a portion of his annual congressional office budget to the U.S. treasury every year -- Congressman Paul introduces numerous pieces of substantive legislation each year, probably more than any single member of Congress. (All this taken off the Ron Paul 2008 President website.)
>
>(You may want to read that last bullet/paragraph again.)
>
>* Some have called Congressman Paul "Dr. No" because he votes no on anything that's against the Constitution. But his wife has recently stated that it's OK to call her husband that - but it would be better spelled "Dr. Know." Because Ron Paul knows the constitution, he knows the checks and balances put there to prevent evil oligarchs from stealing America, and he knows that the forces currently trying to circumvent the checks and balances in the US Constitution are up to no good - as far as the true freedom of the American people are concerned.
>
>BACK TO DES MOINES, IOWA THIS LAST WEEKEND (June 30, 2007)
>
>* It is important that everyone face this fact: while the politically alert know about the candidacy of Congressman Ron Paul, the average person in the USA does not. I talked to people on the way from Cincinnati, Ohio to Des Moines, Iowa last weekend - riding there and back. I talked to the people I got the rent-a-car from. I talked to people at gas stations and quick shops. Not one "normal" American who was not a political activist - had heard of Ron Paul. All had heard of Obama, Hillary, and Romney. THIS IS BECAUSE the average American is depending on the 5 TV Networks and the big radio stations for their news. They have heard sound bites so far, that is all.
>
>* The Big Media are deliberately treating Ron Paul this way: they give 98% of the coverage to the chosen puppets, and they give 2% of the coverage to the rest. In this way, they can claim that they are not censoring any of the candidates. This is exactly the tactic that Stalin used in Communist Russia with regards to his opponents at election time (yes, Stalin held elections!); this quote is attributed to Stalin: "Those who CAST the votes decide nothing; those who COUNT the vote decide everything." (More on that tomorrow.)
>
>* ABC's THIS WEEK with George Stephanopoulos features Congressman Ron Paul on its July 8th, 2007 Sunday morning show - this will be the first "fair shot" that Paul is getting from the 5 Big TV networks. This comes about because Ron Paul is now third in "cash on hand" in the GOP Presidential race - far behind Romney and Giuliani, but ahead of "front-runner" McCain.
>
>* Back to the Des Moines rally of June 30, 2007: The Ron Paul meeting was full of enthusiasm, bursting with life, and spontaneous. About 800 to 900 showed up. A lot of young people. No security to keep the people out. Congressman Paul stayed and greeted everybody who wanted to meet him, which amounted to 200-300 of the crowd.
>
>* The establishment debate - the one Ron Paul was excluded from - took place in the same Des Moines Convention Center, one hall away. It started a few hours earlier -- and was run like a Big Brother event. No one was allowed into the audience unless they had been invited. (Imagine this, at a political event where the party is supposed to be appealing to the general electorate!) I guess they were afraid somebody was going to ask an unscripted question! When I asked why you had to be invited to get into hear the debate, the official answer was that the event was restricted for the safety of the candidates. Metal detectors were used, I am told; and plenty of police types were around the convention center. Standing in the convention center lobby, I was able to see in once when the door was opened to let some people out. People sat motionless at tables looking forward. Admittedly I saw in for only a few seconds, - but it could have been a morgue. Only half of the expected crowd sh
> owed up for this establishment event, about 600 out of 1200.
>
>* Ron Paul talked for almost an hour about dozens of subjects. He wasn't using notes, or at least he wasn't looking down at any. The speech was both an education and a call to action. I believe some of it will be up on the internet, if it is not already.
>
>* After the speech and rally, there was an impromptu meeting of those from Iowa organizing the Ames, Iowa Straw Poll which is coming up on August 11, 2007 - about 35 days from now. The Straw Poll is non-binding, and it costs $35 to cast a vote. You must have an Iowa drivers license, or other proof of state citizenship in order to vote.
>
>This - the Ames Straw Poll -- IS the first big confrontation, and it will get nationwide media coverage. It became a part of the fabric of the Presidential Election when a lady by the name of Marlene Elwell organized the pro-life Catholic and Evangelical communities for Pat Robertson in 1987. Robertson WON that straw poll in a shocker for then Vice President Bush Sr. and Senator Bob Dole, from neighboring Kansas. The GOP then blatantly and crassly cheated Robertson in the Michigan primary. By Super Tuesday, when the computer-"counted" states were reported over the Big TV Networks, then VP George H.W. Bush "won" almost everything in a landslide - even the southern states. (More on this type of computer magic in tomorrow's ewire).
>
>The hope is to get 10,000 Iowans to Ames to vote for Congressman Paul. Bush 43 won the Ames Straw Poll in 1999 with 7000+ votes out of 23,000+ cast. The curious 1996 straw poll would have us believe that Bob Dole and then Senator Phil Graham tied for first with something like 4501 votes each out of 20,000 cast - with Pat Buchanan announced as second with about 3900. The announcement of this "final total" came after a secret vote count, followed by two hours of shenanigans behind locked doors, where only the Dole and Graham people were allowed in. CNN's Robert Novak suggested the next morning on CNN to Republican Strategist Charlie Black that the 1996 Straw Poll had been fixed against Buchanan. Black gave his plastic smile -- and addressed something else.
>
>* The most shocking piece of information at the after-meeting on the Straw poll was this: the GOP establishment is talking about moving the calendar of events up even more! Paul campaign officials shook there heads as they reported that David Jepsen in the Des Moines Register had reported that week that there was talk of moving the Iowa Caucus from January 2008 - to the week before Thanksgiving 2007 !!!!!!
>
>* Another insider told me that the Iowa State GOP had already voted to use "black box" machines at the Iowa Straw Poll. This is what they did in 1996 and 2000. This is a machine where you vote, and your vote is SUPPOSEDLY counted inside the little machine. Naturally, no one can see what is going on inside the little computer inside the machine. At the end of the voting - GOP officials push a button and the machine spits out a ticker tape with the results (?) for each candidate. - A Ron Paul representative asked Iowa GOP state committee why the vote at the straw poll couldn't just be counted in the open in front of everybody (this would be very easy, as I will explain in the "Open Letter" tomorrow). A state GOP official said, "Don't worry, a REPUBLICAN is running the machine count." The Ron Paul representative appropriately responded, "I'd rather have a Democrat." --- Again, the Iowa GOP wants to "count" the votes on these machines, in secret, and behind closed doors - because
> they want to be able to CHEAT Ron Paul if necessary.
>
>TIMELY COLUMN BY JOSEPH SOBRAN: THE HONOR OF RON PAUL
>
>To conclude, here are few lines from Joseph Sobran's excellent, recent column, "The Honor of Ron Paul":
>
>"I guess I've known Ron Paul for a quarter of a century now, and I don't remember how we met. My first memory of him is a quiet dinner on Capitol Hill, during the Reagan years. He told me with dry humor of being the only member of Congress to vote against some bill Reagan wanted passed. For Ron it was a matter of principle, and he was under heavy pressure to change his vote.
>
>"What amused him was that the Democrats didn't mind his voting against it; all the pressure came from his fellow Republicans, professed conservatives, who were embarrassed that anyone should actually stand up for their avowed principles when it was unpopular to do so.
>
>"That was Ron Paul for you. Still is. The whole country is getting to know him now, and the Republicans still want to get rid of him. . . .
>
>"They're right, in a way. He doesn't belong in a party that has made conservative a synonym for destructive. George Will calls him a "useful anachronism" because he actually believes, as literally as circumstances permit, in the U.S. Constitution. In his unassuming way, without priggery or histrionics, he stands alone.
>
>"He may have become at last what he has always deserved to be: the most respected member of the U.S. Congress. He is also the only Republican candidate for president who is truly what all the others pretend to be, namely, a conservative. His career shows that a patriotic, pacific conservatism isn't a paradox . . .
>
>"Ron -- I'm very proud to call him my friend -- fares well not only in comparison with the party's sorry current candidates, but also with its legendary conservative giants, Barry Goldwater and Ronald Reagan. He lacks their charisma and of course Reagan's matchless charm, but he excels them both in consistency, depth, historical awareness, courage, and honor. Heaven grant him some of Reagan's luck! . . .
>
>"I can only attest that to know him is to love him, and knowing him for many years has only deepened the esteem I felt for him when we were both much younger men. This is a man who strikes deep chords in people's hearts.
>
>"Every attempt to portray him as an extremist, or even eccentric, founders on his palpable probity and wisdom. His words are the carefully measured words of one given to meditation. Ron Paul is a man you listen closely to . . . . He will say things worth pondering long after the votes are cast.
>
>"Until now, the GOP has been able to contain Paul by pretending he wasn't there. But the silent treatment can no longer stifle this soft-spoken man. He has been proved right too often."
>
>END OF QUOTE FROM SOBRAN COLUMN
>
>Here is the link to the entire article, "The Honor of Ron Paul" by Joe Sobran:
>
>http://www.sobran.com/columns/2007/070612.shtml
>
>HANG IN THERE, SUPERMAN. ONE BILLION GROWN UP CHILDREN WISH YOU WELL
>
>As I close this Network America ewire, two items from the entertainment world came to mind. The first is not an exact fit, for when you see Ron Paul in person you realize he is truly a kindly and pleasant "Everyman." Nevertheless, we are expecting him to carry quite a heavy burden for all of us now. And his performance and voting record in public office over 30 years is kind of "super-human." The following is from a little known country song, circa 1996, by a country singer named Hal Ketchum. The song is called, "Hang in there, Superman" - and here is the refrain that came to my mind as I finished this e-wire:
>
>Hang in there, Superman;
>You always came out fighting at the bell.
>Hang in there, Superman.
>One Billion Grown Up Children wish you well.
>
>(As to the Oligarchy behind the 5 Big TV Networks and the national Democratic and Republican parties who are trying to fix the Presidential election against Congressman Ron Paul, --- let me offer this observation: Something LESS than one billion grown up children are wishing YOU well.)
>
>2nd item; at the end of the 2nd Lord of the Rings movie, "The Two Towers", the good wizard Gandalf looks out after the decisive battle with some of the other central characters from a high hill, and comments about the journey to Mount Doom of Frodo and Sam, where the two hobbits will try to destroy the evil Ring of Power. Gandolf says: "All our hopes now rest with two little Hobbits, somewhere out there in the wilderness."
>
>And, whether most Americans and most people of the world realize it or not, all of our hopes to re-capture America from the gathering forces of darkness -- now rest with Congressman Ron Paul, somewhere out there on the campaign trail.

----------


## MozoVote

Maybe there needs to be a huge, clear sided box on a pickup truck. Evey person who intends to go inside and vote for Ron Paul, also drops a ballot in that one.

Or heck, just rent a van and roll down a window or sunroof a little, drop the ballots in that way.

----------


## PatriotOne

Hey Poppopschell.  Perhaps you should start a new thread for that so it doesn't get lost in here.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

Unless we equally pursue fraud free elections and Paul nothing will change.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

All legitimate straw polls with which I've been involved have at least one person from each campaign monitor the counting of the ballots, preferably a couple people.

If they IA GOP does not allow someone from the Ron Paul campaign to watch the counting of the ballots, right up to the point that they put the tally together, we're going to implement one of our famous blowback maneuvers.

Y'all with me?

----------


## Badger Paul

I volunteered to be on for Buchanan back in 1999 so there should be a group of vote monitors representing each campaign watching the voting taking place and the counting thereof.

----------


## MozoVote

If there is a "backup ballot" - make sure to get a permit, so it can't be shut down.

I'd say also print up 10,000 stickers that say "Proven Paul". Ask anyone that does a backup ballot, to wear it. It could get annoying to people, to be asked again and again, if they "cast a backup ballot".

----------


## Dave

> I volunteered to be on for Buchanan back in 1999 so there should be a group of vote monitors representing each campaign watching the voting taking place and the counting thereof.


The Ames Straw Poll requires each campaign to name 2 people to be present for the tallying of votes.  Voting machines will be used.

----------


## Avalon

> All legitimate straw polls with which I've been involved have at least one person from each campaign monitor the counting of the ballots, preferably a couple people.
> 
> If they IA GOP does not allow someone from the Ron Paul campaign to watch the counting of the ballots, right up to the point that they put the tally together, we're going to implement one of our famous blowback maneuvers.
> 
> Y'all with me?


Yes.  Here's my plan:  

1.  Verify with the campaign that voting machines without voter verified printouts are indeed being used and gather all the details.  These printouts must be at least monitored by representatives of every campaign at all times (and inspected before), but public monitoring (either directly or via video) would be preferable.
2.  If so, we need to first pressure Iowa's GOP politely.  I think we should leave this step up to the campaign and whoever they want to represent them.  I'd recommend bringing in the black box voting people to help (http://www.bbvforums.org)
3.  If this doesn't work (within a few days) then we need to contact all the other campaigns participating in Iowa and try to convert them to the cause.  See if they have any suggestions or want to try themselves to get it changed.  Again, I'd leave this step to the campaign or people it chooses to pursue this.
4.  Then try to get it to the media.  No holds barred.  It should be all over the internet.  People should be calling into radio stations, sending letters to the editors of all papers in Iowa and surrounding states.  It should be mentioned briefly to the people we call in Iowa, in our Iowa-focused literature, added to the DVD, etc.
5.  Get as many volunteers into Iowa as possible to volunteer the two weeks prior to the straw poll.
6.  Set up a secondary voting booth that is run by a third party (ie, black box voting) and is publicly monitored and recorded.  Have volunteers on hand to convince as many people as possible to vote there and keep the area secure.  This will have to be organized well in advance so make sure we look into this ASAP.

As long as we can convince the vast majority to vote with our booth, they will not be able to do any massive doctoring of the tally.  Further, we will only release our results after they release theirs, so they cannot doctor the tally to conform with what's *known* from ours.  In the end, we will have proof and they will have none.

----------


## poppop_schell

Good folks... don't reinvent the wheel.  Jim Condit has been there for many years.  He KNOWS what tricks can be played and how to offset and/or neutralize those tricks.

BTW, I sent a copy of this information to Joe.  Wonder if anything will be done???

----------


## Avalon

> Good folks... don't reinvent the wheel.  Jim Condit has been there for many years.  He KNOWS what tricks can be played and how to offset and/or neutralize those tricks.


Well then, have him tell us what his plan is.  What you quoted was only problems, not resolutions.  I really don't think we have a minute to lose on this.

----------


## CurtisLow

> 2 people to be present for the tallying of votes.  Voting machines will be used.


What kind of Voting machines? Sorry I don't trust the Diebolt units.

----------


## Electrostatic

> What kind of Voting machines? Sorry I don't trust the Diebolt units.


I gathered as much from your signature...  
I, for one, agree completely with it....

----------


## Dave

> What kind of Voting machines? Sorry I don't trust the Diebolt units.


The Ames Straw Poll rules from the Iowa GOP just state:

"Voting machines will be used.  The voting machines will be provided by the Story County Auditor."

I'd say they'll use whatever machines voters in Story County have been using recently.  If there's nobody on here from Ames I'd suggest you contact the organizer of the Ames meetup for info.

The rules also state that the State Auditor's Office will oversee the voting/tallying process.

----------


## wecandoit

This is something we need to get used to tackling, every straw poll, every caucus, every primary. Watch everything we can from every angle, make every preperation possible, verify, verify,verify.

If the fox is going to be guarding the chicken house, we have to guard the fox.

----------


## PatriotOne

> This is something we need to get used to tackling, every straw poll, every caucus, every primary. Watch everything we can from every angle, make every preperation possible, verify, verify,verify.
> 
> If the fox is going to be guarding the chicken house, we have to guard the fox.


LOL...it really has come down to that hasn't it?

----------


## Avalon

What type of voting machine it is is meaningless unless it prints a voter verified ballot that is guarded securely throughout the process by individuals that can be trusted and that these ballots will be tallied and audited at random and in sufficient number to constitute a reasonable statistical sample with a known margin of error.  This margin can be applied to the machine generated results, at which point if they fall outside a full count can be performed on them.  In any case, the count of the physical paper ballots must supercede the machine generated count.  

It would be nice if the ballots could remain grouped by machine so as to more easily locate an investigate any significant disparities, but of course that's not necessary and up to them.  As for the former paragraph, if it's not organized this way we must do everything we can to change it, or counter this potential problem.  It doesn't matter who oversees the voting or does the tallying.  If anyone disagrees with my plan by all means tell us what you think.

----------


## agisthos

Speaking of computer voting fraud did any of you see the last Mexican election?  The leftwing Chavez type candidate was winning all voting by 70-30 and in the last 2 hours of the day the charts went parabolic and swung the other way for the US backed candidate to win by just a few % points.

It was the most blatant voter fraud I have ever seen. Absolutely corrupt.

----------


## CurtisLow

DIEB-THROAT : 'Diebold System One of Greatest Threats Democracy Has Ever Known'
Identifies U.S. Homeland Security 'Cyber Alert' Prior to '04 Election Warning Votes Can be 'Modified Remotely' via 'Undocumented Backdoor' in Central Tabulator Software!

In exclusive stunning admissions to The BRAD BLOG some 11 months after the 2004 Presidential Election, a "Diebold Insider" is now finally speaking out for the first time about the alarming security flaws within Diebold, Inc's electronic voting systems, software and machinery. The source is acknowledging that the company's "upper management" --- as well as "top government officials" --- were keenly aware of the "undocumented backdoor" in Diebold's main "GEM Central Tabulator" software well prior to the 2004 election. A branch of the Federal Government even posted a security warning on the Internet.

Pointing to a little-noticed "Cyber Security Alert" issued by the United States Computer Emergency Readiness Team (US-CERT), a division of the U.S. Department of Homeland Security, the source inside Diebold --- who "for the time being" is requesting anonymity due to a continuing sensitive relationship with the company --- is charging that Diebold's technicians, including at least one of its lead programmers, knew about the security flaw and that the company instructed them to keep quiet about it.

"Diebold threatened violators with immediate dismissal," the insider, who we'll call DIEB-THROAT, explained recently to The BRAD BLOG via email. "In 2005, after one newly hired member of Diebold's technical staff pointed out the security flaw, he was criticized and isolated."

In phone interviews, DIEB-THROAT confirmed that the matters were well known within the company, but that a "culture of fear" had been developed to assure that employees, including technicians, vendors and programmers kept those issues to themselves.

The "Cyber Security Alert" from US-CERT was issued in late August of 2004 and is still available online via the US-CERT website. The alert warns that "A vulnerability exists due to an undocumented backdoor account, which could [sic: allow] a local or remote authenticated malicious user [sic: to] modify votes."

The alert, assessed to be of "MEDIUM" risk on the US-CERT security bulletin, goes on to add that there is "No workaround or patch available at time of publishing."

the rest of the story
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...n%26safe%3Doff

----------


## Dave

The Des Moines Register today has the first in a series of articles examining where candidates stand on key issues.  The only mention of RP in this article is 

"U.S. Rep. Ron Paul of Texas disagrees with Bush's premise that Iraq is the "central front in the war on terror," a claim the president has made since September 2003, six months after the war began."

The article is here:

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/app...0343/-1/caucus

More interesting, however, is a big table that does NOT appear online but is in the printed copy.  It compares 10 republicans' stands on 3 issues and includes little photos of the candidates.  Fortunately Paul is one of the 10 (Gilmore is not).  The 3 issues are Guantanamo Bay, Interrogation, and Warrantless Wiretapping.

8 of the 10 support keeping Gitmo open.  The RP box says 'Supports closing the prison. "The current rationale at Guantanamo is based on the false premise that detainees are not entitled to due process protections.  Shut it down."'  McCain says close it because it has become a symbol, likening it to Abu Ghraib.

On interrogation, 7 of 10 support the "enhanced interrogation techniques" backed by the Bush administration.  This includes waterboarding.  The RP box says 'Opposes the Bush administration's approved list of interrogation techniques. "The American people and government should never abide the use of torture by our military or intelligence agencies."'  McCain thinks that if we agree to torture people we would do ourselves great harm in the world.

On warrantless wiretapping, 7 of 10 support it.  The RP box says 'voted in 2006 against allowing the president and attorney general to authorize electronic surveillance without a court order.'  Brownback and McCain also oppose the policy.

Tables like this help people draw contrasts, although it's kind of with little 'sound bites' on the candidates' positions - no opportunity for context or for thoughtful explanations.  It's interesting how clearly Ron Paul stands apart from the others.  It sounds like the Register will be doing more of this in the weeks ahead so I'll keep you posted.

----------


## poppop_schell

[QUOTE=Dave;58070]The Des Moines Register today has the first in a series of articles examining where candidates stand on key issues.  The only mention of RP in this article is 

"U.S. Rep. Ron Paul of Texas disagrees with Bush's premise that Iraq is the "central front in the war on terror," a claim the president has made since September 2003, six months after the war began."

The article is here:

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/app...0343/-1/caucus

*Dave, this is a great way to compare candidates positions on key issues.  I STRONGLY ENCOURAGE YOU TO VISIT THE DES MOINES REGISTER POLITICAL STAFF ASAP AND LET THEM KNOW HOW MUCH YOU APPRECIATE WHAT THEY'RE DOING AND ENCOUAGRE THEM TO DO IT ON MANY MORE ISSUES.

In fact, I feel we should have a Ron Paul contact person assigned for EVERY radio station , TV station and Newspaper in Iowa.  Get to know these people.  Unless they are a radical ideologue/poltical partyite, they will print more and more articles about Ron Paul and seek for interviews with Iowa Campaign leaders and Ron Paul himself.  What we are doing with Meetup Groups is VERY NEWSWORTHY.  I SPEAK FROM EXPERIENCE NOT THEORY!!!!

HAS JOE OR ANYONE SET UP A COORDINATOR FOR THE MEDIA?   IS JOE EVEN AROUND???  I SAY THAT SIMPLY BECAUSE EVERYTHING I'M LEARNING IS FROM MEETUP GROUPS, NOTHING LITERALLY FROM THE PAID STAFF MEMEBRS?*

----------


## DavyDuke17

Wow, 7 out of 10 support warrentless wiretapping? Why even have warrants anymore?

I think that table sounds like a great way for people to start to get familiar with candidates and decide which ones they want to look more into.

----------


## Roxi

wow 70-80% of those people polled were morons

----------


## Bryan in Iowa

> HAS JOE OR ANYONE SET UP A COORDINATOR FOR THE MEDIA?   IS JOE EVEN AROUND???  I SAY THAT SIMPLY BECAUSE EVERYTHING I'M LEARNING IS FROM MEETUP GROUPS, NOTHING LITERALLY FROM THE PAID STAFF MEMEBRS?[/B]


Yes, there is a paid staff member assigned specifically as a media liaison.

----------


## Bryan in Iowa

> wow 70-80% of those people polled were morons


Roxi...it wasn't a poll of voters, it was a poll of candidates. 7 out of 10 Republican candidates disagree with Ron Paul.  Woot!

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Good folks... don't reinvent the wheel.  Jim Condit has been there for many years.  He KNOWS what tricks can be played and how to offset and/or neutralize those tricks.
> 
> BTW, I sent a copy of this information to Joe.  Wonder if anything will be done???


I'm originally from Cincy and know Jim from there (and am vouching for him).  He's a troublemaker--glad he's on our side!

----------


## angelatc

> Roxi...it wasn't a poll of voters, it was a poll of candidates. 7 out of 10 Republican candidates disagree with Ron Paul.  Woot!


That doesn't negate what she said.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

Where is Jim Condit Jr when we need him? 

Could booths be set up to notarize people voting for Ron if that want to on a piece of paper and save them to count later?

----------


## poppop_schell

> Where is Jim Condit Jr when we need him? 
> 
> Could booths be set up to notarize people voting for Ron if that want to on a piece of paper and save them to count later?


I have given Jim Condit the url for this thread and encouraged him to join in.  You might do the same.

----------


## poppop_schell

> Yes, there is a paid staff member assigned specifically as a media liaison.


What is his/her name and ocntact information?

----------


## poppop_schell

A few weeks ago, I asked for volunteers to help me contact GOP leaders in every Iowa County.  Not hearing any resposne, I took it upon myself to send an e-mail to every GOP County leader in the Iowa 2nd Congressional District.  

_I would hope from this thread we might get volunteers to do the same for the other Iowa Congressional Districts.  Respond to this post if you wish to help.  I will show you the exact steps I followed.  All you have to do is contact and keep in touch._

The e-mail I sent out was:

*I am the Meetup Group leader for the Ron Paul for President Campaign in Iowas  2nd Congressional District.   I or another Representative hope to meet you soon but until then could you please provide me with the following information ASAP?
1.  Where you County headquarters is located plus any other physical locations.
2.  How I might go about placing Ron Paul literature, etc in this location(s) and make sure it is restocked when needed
3.  When you next County Committee Meeting is and perhaps have 5-10 minutes to speak with them and answer questions about Ron Paul.
Thanks for your help,*

----------


## ARealConservative

> A few weeks ago, I asked for volunteers to help me contact GOP leaders in every Iowa County.  Not hearing any resposne, I took it upon myself to send an e-mail to every GOP County leader in the Iowa 2nd Congressional District.  
> 
> _I would hope from this thread we might get volunteers to do the same for the other Iowa Congressional Districts.  Respond to this post if you wish to help.  I will show you the exact steps I followed.  All you have to do is contact and keep in touch._
> 
> The e-mail I sent out was:
> 
> *I am the Meetup Group leader for the Ron Paul for President Campaign in Iowas  2nd Congressional District.   I or another Representative hope to meet you soon but until then could you please provide me with the following information ASAP?
> 1.  Where you County headquarters is located plus any other physical locations.
> 2.  How I might go about placing Ron Paul literature, etc in this location(s) and make sure it is restocked when needed
> ...


hi Dr.  Just a word of warning - these threads that get marked as sticky tend to not get read as often.  New replies don't stand out as being new and get ignored.

----------


## poppop_schell

> hi Dr.  Just a word of warning - these threads that get marked as sticky tend to not get read as often.  New replies don't stand out as being new and get ignored.


This is fairly new to me.  What should I do to get more attention to my request?

----------


## Avalon

Is News from Iowa stickied?  Even if it is, I would assume that supporters from Iowa would check this thread more than any other.  Seems like the best place for it to me.

----------


## Oregon 4 RP

> Yes.  Here's my plan:  
> 
> 1.  Verify with the campaign that voting machines without voter verified printouts are indeed being used and gather all the details.  These printouts must be at least monitored by representatives of every campaign at all times (and inspected before), but public monitoring (either directly or via video) would be preferable.
> 2.  If so, we need to first pressure Iowa's GOP politely.  I think we should leave this step up to the campaign and whoever they want to represent them.  I'd recommend bringing in the black box voting people to help (http://www.bbvforums.org)
> 3.  If this doesn't work (within a few days) then we need to contact all the other campaigns participating in Iowa and try to convert them to the cause.  See if they have any suggestions or want to try themselves to get it changed.  Again, I'd leave this step to the campaign or people it chooses to pursue this.
> 4.  Then try to get it to the media.  No holds barred.  It should be all over the internet.  People should be calling into radio stations, sending letters to the editors of all papers in Iowa and surrounding states.  It should be mentioned briefly to the people we call in Iowa, in our Iowa-focused literature, added to the DVD, etc.
> 5.  Get as many volunteers into Iowa as possible to volunteer the two weeks prior to the straw poll.
> 6.  Set up a secondary voting booth that is run by a third party (ie, black box voting) and is publicly monitored and recorded.  Have volunteers on hand to convince as many people as possible to vote there and keep the area secure.  This will have to be organized well in advance so make sure we look into this ASAP.
> 
> As long as we can convince the vast majority to vote with our booth, they will not be able to do any massive doctoring of the tally.  Further, we will only release our results after they release theirs, so they cannot doctor the tally to conform with what's *known* from ours.  In the end, we will have proof and they will have none.








This is an EXCELLENT idea and plan.  Don't let go of this.  I only wish I were closer so that I could help implement it.  I hope those in and near Iowa will jump on this big time.



6. Set up a secondary voting booth that is run by a third party (ie, black box voting) and is publicly monitored and recorded. Have volunteers on hand to convince as many people as possible to vote there and keep the area secure. This will have to be organized well in advance so make sure we look into this ASAP.

As long as we can convince the vast majority to vote with our booth, they will not be able to do any massive doctoring of the tally. Further, we will only release our results after they release theirs, so they cannot doctor the tally to conform with what's *known* from ours. In the end, we will have proof and they will have none.
Reply With Quote

----------


## Oregon 4 RP

Avalon...

If the third party monitoring the black box would have representatives from the media that would add to credibility and publicity.

----------


## Avalon

> If the third party monitoring the black box would have representatives from the media that would add to credibility and publicity.


Absolutely!  Most importantly, you need to get a lot of Iowans behind it so
A) the GOP will be forced to allow such a thing to occur at the straw poll if they don't provide something reasonable.
B) the majority of people are willing to vote anonymously a second time to help certify the official vote.
C) the media have to cover it due to the public's expressed interest in it

The full plan takes a lot of time and effort to pull off, and can't be legitimately done by the Ron Paul campaign/supporters alone.  The straw poll is one month away....can we hear from some Iowans on this?  There's not a day to lose.

----------


## Dave

> A few weeks ago, I asked for volunteers to help me contact GOP leaders in every Iowa County. Not hearing any resposne, I took it upon myself to send an e-mail to every GOP County leader in the Iowa 2nd Congressional District. 
> 
> _I would hope from this thread we might get volunteers to do the same for the other Iowa Congressional Districts. Respond to this post if you wish to help. I will show you the exact steps I followed. All you have to do is contact and keep in touch._
> 
> The e-mail I sent out was:
> 
> *I am the Meetup Group leader for the Ron Paul for President Campaign in Iowas 2nd Congressional District. I or another Representative hope to meet you soon but until then could you please provide me with the following information ASAP?*
> *1. Where you County headquarters is located plus any other physical locations.*
> *2. How I might go about placing Ron Paul literature, etc in this location(s) and make sure it is restocked when needed*
> ...


The way you introduce yourself kind of makes you sound like you're with the campaign, which can be dangerous with regard to the FEC.  Why not just say you're a supporter and want to visit their county's meeting?  I'm sure you'd still be welcome.  Also, the meetups aren't arranged by congressional district and you don't really represent the meetups in Iowa City, Cedar Rapids, Fairfield, etc.

That said, I think your idea is good.  Just last night at the Des Moines meetup I volunteered to visit county central committee meetings near Des Moines.

Also note that most county GOP organizations in Iowa don't have a headquarters to speak of where people could pick up info.  Most of them just meet at the courthouse or something like that.

----------


## Dave

> Absolutely! Most importantly, you need to get a lot of Iowans behind it so
> A) the GOP will be forced to allow such a thing to occur at the straw poll if they don't provide something reasonable.
> B) the majority of people are willing to vote anonymously a second time to help certify the official vote.
> C) the media have to cover it due to the public's expressed interest in it
> 
> The full plan takes a lot of time and effort to pull off, and can't be legitimately done by the Ron Paul campaign/supporters alone. The straw poll is one month away....can we hear from some Iowans on this? There's not a day to lose.


Honest opinion - I don't think there is enough skepticism here to convince people of a need for another voting system set up in parallel to what the Iowa GOP will be using.  I'm sure the vast majority of Iowans would find this paranoid, would not vote in it, and would ridicule the RP campaign for it.

Maybe I'm not skeptical enough, and I could be proven wrong, but I'm not really concerned about the vote-counting on August 11.  That said, I think it's a good idea to have skeptics who are knowledgeable about these matters represent the RP campaign in Ames as the voting is carried out and the tabulating is done.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> The way you introduce yourself kind of makes you sound like you're with the campaign, which can be dangerous with regard to the FEC.  Why not just say you're a supporter and want to visit their county's meeting?  I'm sure you'd still be welcome.  Also, the meetups aren't arranged by congressional district and you don't really represent the meetups in Iowa City, Cedar Rapids, Fairfield, etc.
> 
> That said, I think your idea is good.  Just last night at the Des Moines meetup I volunteered to visit county central committee meetings near Des Moines.
> 
> Also note that most county GOP organizations in Iowa don't have a headquarters to speak of where people could pick up info.  Most of them just meet at the courthouse or something like that.


Absolutely.  *One should not say they are with the campaign unless they have a pay stub to show for it.*  One should of course identify themselves as supporting Ron Paul.

----------


## ARealConservative

> Absolutely.  *One should not say they are with the campaign unless they have a pay stub to show for it.*  One should of course identify themselves as supporting Ron Paul.


ummm.  He stated clearly that he is  *the Meetup Group leader*.

I don't see a problem with this whatsoever.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Speaking of computer voting fraud did any of you see the last Mexican election?  The leftwing Chavez type candidate was winning all voting by 70-30 and in the last 2 hours of the day the charts went parabolic and swung the other way for the US backed candidate to win by just a few % points.
> 
> It was the most blatant voter fraud I have ever seen. Absolutely corrupt.


I'm not going to argue that there is no corruption in Mexico, but the leftist candidate's support was concentrated in Mexico City where results were available first.  The winning candidate's support was mostly in the more outlying PAN northern states where results would naturally come in later.  EDIT: and it was a three way race that was never "70-30"

----------


## Bradley in DC

> ummm.  He stated clearly that he is  *the Meetup Group leader*.
> 
> I don't see a problem with this whatsoever.


Yeah, that's fine.  It's just that one doesn't want to invite FEC scrutiny unnecessarily--and we want to give the campaign plausible deniability if a volunteer screws up!

----------


## poppop_schell

> The way you introduce yourself kind of makes you sound like you're with the campaign, which can be dangerous with regard to the FEC.  Why not just say you're a supporter and want to visit their county's meeting?  I'm sure you'd still be welcome.  Also, the meetups aren't arranged by congressional district and you don't really represent the meetups in Iowa City, Cedar Rapids, Fairfield, etc.
> 
> That said, I think your idea is good.  Just last night at the Des Moines meetup I volunteered to visit county central committee meetings near Des Moines.
> 
> Also note that most county GOP organizations in Iowa don't have a headquarters to speak of where people could pick up info.  Most of them just meet at the courthouse or something like that.


 *Most do NOT but say they will as we get nearer the caucus date and definately will for the November elections. 


Dave, thanks for the warning and advice.  I don't want to get the Ron Paul Campaign or myself in trouble with the FEC.   As another person here said, I did , however, CLEARLY say IN WRITING (I am keeping all e-mails) that I was a Meetup Team Leader.  I did NOT say that I was with the official Paul Campaign?

Also, I was using the 2nd Congressional District ONLY as a "test market."  The results?    Got to remebr I am an OLD retired Business Professor. 

Quite positive.   Every County Chair responded within 24 hours and was glad to have a Ron Paul visitor at their Committee meetings.  Everyone was very gracious and helpful.  And they NOW have a contact person to send folks who might be interested in supporting Ron Paul.  I am NOT a total stranger so I can "drop in" via e-mail, etc. once in a while.  

My idea is to trun over contact to a Meetup Group for their County.  I am just trying to "break the turf up" so we can more easily plant the seeds and reap the harvest.  

I was NOT trying to impinge on anyone elses "turf."  I don't have the time even IF I wanted to. The 2nd District is nearest where I live in Nauvoo, IL and is mostly very rural.  All my Meetup Members live so far in the 2nd District.  

I HOPE A PERSON ON THIS THREADWILL DO THE SAME AS I HAVE IN EVERY OTHER CONGRESSIONAL DISTRICT.  PLEASE REMEBER, WE ARE NOT JUST BUILDING FOR THE AMES STRAW POLL BUT FOR A LONGER TERM RELATIONSHIP WITH GOP COUNTY LEADERS WHEN RON PAUL IS THE GOP NOMINEE*

----------


## Dave

This is from Roger, the Des Moines meetup person in charge of arrangements for the Ames Straw Poll:


Iowa Straw Poll 2007 Questions and Answers 
for Ron Paul supporters 




Q. When does the voting start?
A. Saturday, August 11th from 10am to 6pm.

Q. Is there any pre decorations being done that I can get involved in?
A. On Friday, August 10th from 8am to 12noon. Campaigns will be allowed to decorate the inside of Hilton Coliseum. Everyone will enter from south upper-level entrance. These decorations are for the 15 minute speeches that each candidate gives during the day. The Speech order list is available on your meet up groups sites in the file area. The file name is Straw Poll Speech List. The times of these speeches are yet to be determined.

Q. If I would drive myself, is there a particular place to park?
A. Parking will be available South of Hilton Coliseum. There are maps available on your meet up groups sites in the file area. These maps also show the Ron Paul tent area were we will be having our festivities through out the day. The file names are Straw-poll-maps-list & 2007 straw poll maps and brochure.

Q. How would one arrange for a bus ride if I live inside Iowa?
A. At this time we are working on our transportation strategy. Contact your meet up group leader of people you know needing rides. He will contact our person in charge of transportation.

Q. Are there tickets available for the event paid for by the Ron Paul campaign?
A. No tickets will be provided by the Ron Paul Campaign. Ron Paul refused any thought of buying votes. But, the Iowa Ron Paul Grass root initiative is looking at other avenues to supply tickets. Also there will be multiple political interest groups at the straw poll with tents that will have tickets available, such as the Fairtax...etc..

Q. What is the cost of the tickets?
A. $35.00

Q. Is it necessary to be a registered Republican?
A. No, anyone 18 or older Iowa resident can vote.

Q. Will an Iowa ID and/or voter's registration be required?
A. Only participants who present photo ID of the following type will be allowed to vote: Valid Iowa Drivers License, Military ID or Student ID from and Iowa College/University.

Q. Can someone under 18 vote in the poll, if they will be 18 by the day of the 2008 general election?
A. Participants have to be 18 on or before Nov. 4th 2008.

Q. If I am not from Iowa can I still participate?
A. Yes, we will need volunteers to help with various duties throughout the day of the event, along with Fridays decorating and Sundays clean up as well.

Q. What do I need to bring?
A. Camera, Video Camera and a friend....

Q. Will Ron Paul be there in person?
A. I am told that Dr. Paul will be at the event the whole day. Schedule is pending on the exact time of his 15 minute speech allowed to each candidate inside Hilton Coliseum

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Maybe it's just me, but why is the campaign being so stubborn about not getting tickets for the Straw Poll?  It kind of irks me.  Yes, principles are important but when people see that we egot .05% of the vote, we'll be done.  The other candidates are literally bussing people in from all over the state and giving them free tickets

Iowa Primary:   January 14, 2008

Do you realize how soon that is?

----------


## poppop_schell

> Maybe it's just me, but why is the campaign being so stubborn about not getting tickets for the Straw Poll?  It kind of irks me.  Yes, principles are important but when people see that we egot .05% of the vote, we'll be done.  The other candidates are literally bussing people in from all over the state and giving them free tickets
> 
> Iowa Primary:   January 14, 2008
> 
> Do you realize how soon that is?


*Deadhead, please keep prospective.  The strawvote is purely psycholigcal, feel good.  Bussing people in is NOT going to help when the caucus comes around.  A strong in-place Iowa organization like HOPEFULLY we're building is KEY.

IMO, the Texas plan for each of us calling Iowa voters to get 10,000 to come is a much better short and longer term strategy.  THE PROBLEM IS THERE APPEARS TO ME TO BE A LOT OF TALKERS BUT MUCH FEWER DOERS.*

----------


## Dave

> *Most do NOT but say they will as we get nearer the caucus date and definately will for the November elections.* 
> 
> 
> *Dave, thanks for the warning and advice. I don't want to get the Ron Paul Campaign or myself in trouble with the FEC. As another person here said, I did , however, CLEARLY say IN WRITING (I am keeping all e-mails) that I was a Meetup Team Leader. I did NOT say that I was with the official Paul Campaign?*
> 
> *Also, I was using the 2nd Congressional District ONLY as a "test market." The results? Got to remebr I am an OLD retired Business Professor.* 
> 
> *Quite positive. Every County Chair responded within 24 hours and was glad to have a Ron Paul visitor at their Committee meetings. Everyone was very gracious and helpful. And they NOW have a contact person to send folks who might be interested in supporting Ron Paul. I am NOT a total stranger so I can "drop in" via e-mail, etc. once in a while. * 
> 
> ...


Great work, doctor! The way you follow up on your ideas and actually 'walk the walk' is inspiring. Your words will help me as I approach the central committees in Polk and neighboring counties.

We need some people out of the Omaha and Sioux City meetups to help with western Iowa. It's more sparsely populated but is much more conservative than the rest of Iowa. With Steve King as their congressman I think they will have an easier time warming up to the message of Dr. Paul.

----------


## Dave

From today's Des Moines Register:


Mike Huckabee is pinning his hopes for the Republican presidential nomination on a strong showing at the Ames straw poll next month.

"We've got enough money to go through the straw poll, to get through that next major milestone for us," he said Wednesday in a conference call with reporters. "We've never said we have to win the straw poll in order to be considered credible. We've got to do well."

The former Arkansas governor said he'll be satisfied with a third-place finish if there isn't a large gap between the top three finishers.

Recent polls show Mitt Romney has a strong lead among Republican candidates in Iowa. National front-runners Rudy Giuliani and John McCain have said they will skip the Republican Party of Iowa's Aug. 11 fundraiser.

Huckabee didn't disclose how much he's raised during the second quarter of this calendar year, saying only that it's better than the first quarter's $540,000. Romney garnered $21 million in contributions during the first quarter.

In an e-mail to supporters Tuesday, Huckabee said he has three campaign goals to meet by Friday: add 3,000 people to his campaign's mass-mailing list, obtain 400 monetary contributions, and gain 100 more volunteers for the straw poll.

"That's kind of our primary focus in Iowa right now is literally getting people to sign the commitment cards and tell us they'll be there."

Huckabee said his campaign has purchased thousands of tickets for the Ames event to dole out to supporters.

Huckabee is scheduled to visit Sheldon and rural O'Brien County today in northwest Iowa. He had planned to make campaign appearances in Council Bluffs and Mapleton on Tuesday but was held up by bad weather in Chicago.

----------


## beermotor

I think it's make or break for the Huckster.  I think he only raised $800k or so.  They are likely to throw everything they have at Iowa and hope to prepare the structure for a 2012 run or a VP chance.

----------


## Dave

The following have all been on the ground in Iowa this week:

Clinton, Obama, Richardson, T. Thompson, Brownback, Edwards, Biden, Romney, Tancredo, and Huckabee.

The Des Moines Register seems to be swooning over Hillary.  Then again, they were in support of a 17% local sales tax hike that just got spanked 85% to15% in the polls on Tuesday.

----------


## PatriotOne

> The following have all been on the ground in Iowa this week:
> 
> Clinton, Obama, Richardson, T. Thompson, Brownback, Edwards, Biden, Romney, Tancredo, and Huckabee.


They should be declaring Iowa a hazardous waste site now after they all visited

----------


## tiznow

> *Most do NOT but say they will as we get nearer the caucus date and definately will for the November elections. 
> 
> 
> Dave, thanks for the warning and advice.  I don't want to get the Ron Paul Campaign or myself in trouble with the FEC.   As another person here said, I did , however, CLEARLY say IN WRITING (I am keeping all e-mails) that I was a Meetup Team Leader.  I did NOT say that I was with the official Paul Campaign?
> 
> Also, I was using the 2nd Congressional District ONLY as a "test market."  The results?    Got to remebr I am an OLD retired Business Professor. 
> 
> Quite positive.   Every County Chair responded within 24 hours and was glad to have a Ron Paul visitor at their Committee meetings.  Everyone was very gracious and helpful.  And they NOW have a contact person to send folks who might be interested in supporting Ron Paul.  I am NOT a total stranger so I can "drop in" via e-mail, etc. once in a while.  
> 
> ...



Us in the iowa city, cedar rapids area have already met and gone to GOP meetings in linn county and johnson county, this sunday we will be in a parade in muscatine county and will be in contact with the GOP in that county as well giving them signs, literature etc to scratch 3 off your list.

----------


## beermotor

Yeah, it worries me that Paul hasn't made many appearances there.  I know he's busy, but he's gotta start pounding the states to build the buzz.  Meetup people can only do so much.

----------


## ARealConservative

> Yeah, it worries me that Paul hasn't made many appearances there.  I know he's busy, but he's gotta start pounding the states to build the buzz.  Meetup people can only do so much.


That's what I've been thinking.

If he would atually do a bus tour like Huckebee, or hit all 99 counties in Iowa like Tommy Tom Thompson, this straw poll would be so much easier for us meetup guys.

----------


## tiznow

As I understand he will be touring iowa a week before the straw poll, in between the aug 5th debates and aug 11th straw poll.   Yes you are right most people I talk to in iowa that seem interested but not on board yet almost always ask when is he going to be in my area.  Iowans for the most part like to see the candidates in person and most communties outside the major cities are close and tight knit so the word such as "I met Ron Paul today he made alot of sense" spreads quite rapidly.

Also just as a side note to those trying to help out from outside the state.  Please in your endeavors be curtious and try not to be invasive.  This is why dean failed in iowa.  Iowans don't like to be pushed around, they are very open to listening but don't like the shove it down your throat tactics.

----------


## Orat

I don't think ANYONE likes those tactics.  I think Dr. Paul's message sells itself, all we have to do is make the information available.  We are basically doing the MSM's job for them since they don't seem willing to do it.

BTW, all you out-of-staters, please see the *Operation Hawkeye 1* thread:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=6563

----------


## poppop_schell

> Us in the iowa city, cedar rapids area have already met and gone to GOP meetings in linn county and johnson county, this sunday we will be in a parade in muscatine county and will be in contact with the GOP in that county as well giving them signs, literature etc to scratch 3 off your list.


My deepest congratulations and thank yous for doing this.  For those who may NOT know it, all three counties are in the 2nd District which I have adopted to keep in contact with over the next 9 months to the caucus.

That said,  it must NOT be just a one time contact... must be continious so as to nature the GOP leadership to be favorable or at least neutral towards RP.  We don't want any GOP leader to be actively against RP.

----------


## Dave

Huckabee is doubling down on the Ames Straw Poll:


Story City, Ia. --- Former Arkansas governor Mike Huckabee said if he comes
in a distant fourth at the Ames straw poll Aug. 11, he will re-evaluate whether or not to continue his bid for president.

Huckabee has said he wants to place in third or better at the Ames straw
poll. 

Recent polls show Mitt Romney has a strong lead among Republican candidates
in Iowa. National front-runners Rudy Giuliani and John McCain have said they
will skip the Republican Party of Iowa's Aug. 11 fundraiser.

Huckabee said if he falls too far behind to a distant fourth, at that
point, I have to seriously ask, Do we keep going? Do we have the juice in
place like New Hampshire and South Carolina  where we are gaining ground?
But Iowas important.

Thats why were spending all our time here between now and Aug. 11, he
added.

Huckabees comments came after a campaign appearance in downtown Story City.

----------


## FreedomLover

It seems every has given up on 1st place to concede it to Romney. Does he really have that much of an unsurmontable lead? Im aware hes been spending his millions hard blanketing the state with tv ads and such, but how is the Ron paul organization there? Is it on par with huckabees?

----------


## Dave

> It seems every has given up on 1st place to concede it to Romney. Does he really have that much of an unsurmontable lead? Im aware hes been spending his millions hard blanketing the state with tv ads and such, but how is the Ron paul organization there? Is it on par with huckabees?


Huckabee's organization is nothing like Romney's but it is much larger than Ron Paul's.  He has 10-12 people and an office in Des Moines (I saw one of the Felons for Huckabee pacing in front of the office the other day.  Ha!).  Until this week the Iowa staff for Ron Paul was one person (now there are 3).

Many of Huckabee's workers are well-known in Iowa politics.  The Iowa chairman is a well-respected former candidate for governor.  A lot of the Christian vote seems to be going to Huckabee with Brownback getting a lot as well.

I won't say Romney can't be beat but he has a helluva organization here and he's spent lots of time here and spent money like you can't imagine - mailings, TV commercials, radio commercials, print and online advertising, etc.  He has 22 paid staff in Iowa alone.  He's clearly the front-runner for Ames by a wide margin.

Romney's support may be broad but we'll see how deep.  Support for Ron Paul is always deep but I'm not sure how broad it is yet - there just aren't enough Iowans who know the name Ron Paul.

Everyone wants to win but I'm sure any candidate except Romney will be happy with 2nd place.  I think that contest is between Ron Paul, Huckabee, Brownback, T. Thompson, and Tancredo.  Duncan Hunter just doesn't seem to be competing in Iowa - I heard him call in to a radio show once but that's it.  These other guys basically live in Iowa right now.  Whoever finishes 2nd or 3rd in Ames doesn't have to feel too bad but if you place 4th or 5th you're in big trouble unless it's just by a hair - even then you've got your work cut out for you.  Actually, I think Ron Paul is the only one who could finish this low in Ames and live to tell about it.

The most encouraging thing is that those competing with Ron Paul for top-tier status are running out of money.  Plus Dr. Paul has a lot of excitement going on outside of Iowa, unlike the rest of the gang.

----------


## Joe Knows

*Since McCain and Giuliani are not participating in the straw poll on August 11th, will they still be allowed to participate in the straw poll debate on August 5th?  Somehow it does not seem fair if they are allowed to participate in the debate when they are not participating in the event.*

----------


## Dave

> *Since McCain and Giuliani are not participating in the straw poll on August 11th, will they still be allowed to participate in the straw poll debate on August 5th? Somehow it does not seem fair if they are allowed to participate in the debate when they are not participating in the event.*


I wish.  There's no real relationship between the debate on the 5th and the straw poll on the 11th.  In fact, the dems are having a debate in Des Moines two weeks after the GOP on 8/19 at the same time on This Week with GS.

----------


## BillyBeer

> I won't say Romney can't be beat but he has a helluva organization here and he's spent lots of time here and spent money like you can't imagine - mailings, TV commercials, radio commercials, print and online advertising, etc.  He has 22 paid staff in Iowa alone.  He's clearly the front-runner for Ames by a wide margin.
> 
> Romney's support may be broad but we'll see how deep.  Support for Ron Paul is always deep but I'm not sure how broad it is yet - there just aren't enough Iowans who know the name Ron Paul.


This is why I dont think the Campaign should focus funds on Iowa. The machine candidates like Romney always win there. The outsiders do well In New Hampshire. It would truly be a stunning turn of events for Ron Paul to defeat Mitt Romney in his own backyard after Romney won the Iowa Caucus.

----------


## FreedomLover

But you gotta admit, Ron paul upsetting Flip Romney, whos basically spent all his time and money there, would be a thing of beauty.

of course it probably won't happen unless Ron Paul visits a lot more, and more people start hearing about him. Either that or the Ron Paul Iowans have their work cut out for them.

----------


## Joe Knows

> I wish.  There's no real relationship between the debate on the 5th and the straw poll on the 11th.  In fact, the dems are having a debate in Des Moines two weeks after the GOP on 8/19 at the same time on This Week with GS.


*I did not realize the events were not tied together.  I thought the debate in Des Moines was timed particularly for the Straw Poll.  Oh well.  I hope Romney trashes McCain and Giuliani for being afraid of the Iowa Straw Poll. *

----------


## RonPaulVideoGuy

> Huckabee's organization is nothing like Romney's but it is much larger than Ron Paul's.  He has 10-12 people and an office in Des Moines (I saw one of the Felons for Huckabee pacing in front of the office the other day.  Ha!).


A new video that I posted on YouTube shows the "Felons for Huckabee" and "Flip Romney" characters.  It's at:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1MPduZoNnk

----------


## RockEnds

What's up with Felons for Huckabee?  I saw them at the rally.  I'm sure I'm missing something here.  What is their point?

----------


## Dave

> *I did not realize the events were not tied together. I thought the debate in Des Moines was timed particularly for the Straw Poll. Oh well. I hope Romney trashes McCain and Giuliani for being afraid of the Iowa Straw Poll. *


Yeah.  Romney now has nothing to gain and everything to lose in Ames.  If he wins, nobody will give hime credit since McCain, Giuliani, and F. Thompson aren't participating.  If he loses, it will be a HUGE story and could end his candidacy.

The stakes are always high in Ames.  Goal = beat expectations = survive.

----------


## Dave

> What's up with Felons for Huckabee? I saw them at the rally. I'm sure I'm missing something here. What is their point?


Apparently while he was governor of Arkansas he had a habit of letting prisoners go free.  I think our buddy 'Wecandoit' has some scoop on this since he's from Arkansas.

----------


## Dave

> As a Des Moines-area Ron Paul supporter, I've decided to start this thread to share news and observations from Iowa, home of the first-in-the-nation caucus.


The Des Moines Register resumes its comparison of candidates' positions today, only this time the comparison tables are reproduced online. Today's feature is on illegal immigration, a big issue in Iowa.

Here's the comparison table:

http://desmoinesregister.com/apps/pb...0325/-1/caucus

The accompanying article only said this re Dr. Paul:

Rep. Ron Paul of Texas also supports ending "birthright citizenship." He said the Senate bill was a compromise of laws and sovereignty, and he is the only candidate to call for an end to welfare benefits, medical care and public education for those in the country illegally.

Here's the article:

http://desmoinesregister.com/apps/pb.../1001/BUSINESS

----------


## LibertyEagle

> A new video that I posted on YouTube shows the "Felons for Huckabee" and "Flip Romney" characters.  It's at:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1MPduZoNnk


That's a very good video.  Thanks.  Great music too.

----------


## Dave

The Des Moines Register has a screwed-up table on fundraising results on page 3 today.  It lists dems and reps and says that results are for April-June but the figures are for January-June, which puts Brownback ahead of Ron Paul.

Also, they have McCain at $3.2M when he raised $24.7M Jan-Jun.

They have Obama at $36.3M when he raised $58.9M Jan-Jun

They have Clinton at $33M when she raised $36M in Q2 alone.

What an absolute mess.  No report on momentum, no report of cash-on-hand.

The accompanying article is copied from the Chicago Tribune and makes no mention of RP.  I'm not sure if the table came from Chicago or from the DMR.

Time for me to write an email.  I'm sure they'll run a correction in the fine print tomorrow that nobody will see.

----------


## Dave

I just heard a radio commercial for Tommy Thompson - it was entirely about illegal immigration.

I think this is the first commercial I've heard for him.

----------


## Dave

I know McCain is finished but I couldn't help posting this:

http://desmoinesregister.com/apps/pb...6031/-1/caucus

Apparently he's also starting to cancel Iowa appearances.

Drudge is all over it, too, featuring headlines like:
More McCain Mutiny:  Defections continue...Press Staff Quits...Newsweek:  Inside the McCain Campaign Meltdown...This is a brutal business.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

He's finished.

----------


## poppop_schell

Yes McvCain is finished.  I said as much in an e-mail to the NY Times.  They have a campaign 2008 page and did a poor job on Ron Paul.  I wrote them an e-mail with some Paul facts and kindly asked them to put up a bgetter profile.  What happens we will have to see.

----------


## Lord Xar

> I just heard a radio commercial for Tommy Thompson - it was entirely about illegal immigration.
> 
> I think this is the first commercial I've heard for him.


More candidates stealing Ron Pauls thunder.. nice..... can someone ping his campaign and tell them to stop screwing around.. get the spooner operation going and get him to start taking a tough stance verbally on illegal immigration......

----------


## poppop_schell

Has ANYONE heard from the National Campaign, specically Heather,  about the telephone call lists?  These were to takeover the Spooner Project BUT I don't see that is possible given Spooner took several weeks to get up to speed.'

Me thinks there is something FISHY going on at National.  I(s anyone of this list making telephone calls?

----------


## Noodles

bump

----------


## Orat

Sit tight, I think something is getting ready to happen soon...

----------


## Dave

This seems a little odd. T. Thompson starts running radio ads yesterday and today it's a news story in the Des Moines Register. I'd say in all the time he's spent here visiting with Iowans he's heard repeatedly about the illegal immigration problem so he's tailored his message toward that in an effort to score in Ames. His campaign is finished if he doesn't blow away expectations in Ames.

I just find it strange that the paper made a story out of someone buying radio time:


Republican presidential candidate Tommy Thompson started airing a radio advertisement Monday outlining his plan for immigration reform.

Thompson, former Wisconsin governor and former director of the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, starts the 60-second ad by saying he is a descendant of German and Irish immigrants.

Thompson opposes any legislation creating a path to citizenship for immigrants who are in the country illegally. "First, no amnesty," he says in the ad.

Thompson says he would complete the security wall between the United States and Mexico within the first 150 days of his presidency and pardon two border patrol agents convicted of shooting a Mexican drug-smuggler.

Thompson would require noncitizens who want to work in the United States to have tamper-proof ID cards. He would penalize employers who do not verify the cards of the people they hire.

He would also require people who want to become American citizens to learn English. "It's the language of opportunity and success in the U.S.," Thompson says.

The radio advertisement is airing statewide, according to the Thompson campaign.

----------


## orenbus

I've tried contacting some people at the campaign. No word yet.

Reposting my comments from the other thread;

Going to go in a different direction on this one. Although I respect the official campaigns drive, dedication, commitment and innovation in our common goal, Im finding myself at odds of the news that Operation Spooner has been shut down?

We need to remember that there are allot of volunteers that are retired, in between semesters at school, currently unemployed, on 'vacation' have chosen not to work in order to dedicate themselves to the campaign full time. These people come from different backgrounds and many have decades of experience in their professions that lend themselves to being very effective in a campaign like this. They have taken a job that does not pay cash, any amount of cash but does pay in a different way. In a way no amount of money can possibly match, a payment of a bright future for our country.

I really, really hope that Operation Spooner was shut down for something other than a decision from HQ. A decision like that would be no way to win a campaign. The only way we have a chance is if everyone on an individual basis does whatever they can, when they can to make sure that Ron Paul wins. Thats it, end of story.

Our friends that put Operation Spooner together spent many hours and people like Jason, Rachel, Josh and everyone else that put the word on the net and beyond on this project should be thankd and applauded for they're work, and their example of commitment to this campaign! Many different groups and people online started to come together on this one, it felt like the stars were aligning, which was a nice thing to see The official campaign needs to take a humble approach when it comes to something like this. The support structure efforts outside of a traditional campaign something that is grassroots/netroots like this can turn out WAY WAY WAY more support than the best and biggest official campaign. ... anyway I'm kind of emotional about this one, lets just say Im holding my anger till all the facts are in.

I know your getting this information second hand and I've heard someone from the official campaign talk about how "Big" their calling list is, although honestly that's B.S. excuse my French, who cares how big the list is? we need as many people calling as soon as possible that should be our focus, and to keep the momentum going and not stop. The more callers we have the better, there is always time to add to a list, but the crunch between now and August 11 is narrowing. I can't believe we're throwing away Advokit for excel spreadsheets. ::smacks hand against head::

Anyway really the only thing I have to say right now is if someone has regular contact with someone in the official campaign, preferablly someone close to the top, please tell them if their going to have a Call Iowa Outreach program to get their asses in gear. The longer it is delayed the more people will begin to feel frustrated. We have a Straw Poll to win and I'm going to feel really bad about it if we look back and realize there may have been other options that would have worked better if we had allowed them to. Worst part is, Operation Spooner shuts down and the official calling program isn't ACTIVE yet?!?!? Wow even Tancredo is killing us on that one. Don't fix what aint broken is what I heard.

I struggled with this for a bit, but I have to say it. Operation Spooner may have been aptly named, take a look at Lysander Spooner wiki article, specifically regarding the postal monopoly, am I just reaching here or what?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lysander_Spooner

Now I'm not saying lets SPAM them, lol that is stupid. I'm just saying if you're
in casual conversation with one of them tell them. Thanks.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Wouldn't hurt for RP to get some radio ads in Iowa.  They're not that expensive and as I've said before, the straw poll is everything right now.

We all know that the only reason RP is not doing better in the polls is because people haven't heard of him.  Yet, according to the AP, there are plenty of undecided voters out there WANTING to hear about Ron Paul.

----------


## Lord Xar

> This seems a little odd. T. Thompson starts running radio ads yesterday and today it's a news story in the Des Moines Register. I'd say in all the time he's spent here visiting with Iowans he's heard repeatedly about the illegal immigration problem so he's tailored his message toward that in an effort to score in Ames. His campaign is finished if he doesn't blow away expectations in Ames.
> 
> I just find it strange that the paper made a story out of someone buying radio time:
> 
> 
> Republican presidential candidate Tommy Thompson started airing a radio advertisement Monday outlining his plan for immigration reform.
> 
> Thompson, former Wisconsin governor and former director of the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, starts the 60-second ad by saying he is a descendant of German and Irish immigrants.
> 
> ...


Well, he is doing the smart move and one I think the Ron Paul campaign is totally neglecting.... illegal immigration. Ron has a strong stance yet you would NEVER KNOW IT.

This is a HUGE issue in America and unfortunetly, other candidates, are taken it by the horns... Tancredo, Hunter, and Thompson and using it to their advantage... and its working. Tancredo is right behind Ron Paul in fundraising YET he has a smaller following.. or does he? My point being.. The liberty message is great.. but he needs to understand that AMERICAN'S also need the Illegal immigration message address... I am saying "illegal". 

If he isn't gonna stretch out his message, then others will capitalize on it. Much to his chagrin.

Listen, people want to hear about liberty and freedom IF you intend to also deal with things that are palatable to them...... one is the war, and two is the illegal immigration issue... that is what they are living with EVERYDAY!!!  He needs to taper his "greater" message with more "real" issues too.. else he will be bombed out.. IMHO.

----------


## Orat

I've gotten word that National *did not* order Spooner shut down.  I think there was apparently a miscommunication somewhere.

----------


## Dave

> I've gotten word that National *did not* order Spooner shut down. I think there was apparently a miscommunication somewhere.


I was just picking up some 4X8 Ron Paul signs over the lunch hour and I heard the same thing (second hand, admittedly).

----------


## Lord Xar

> I was just picking up some 4X8 Ron Paul signs over the lunch hour and I heard the same thing (second hand, admittedly).


There are a few threads going on regarding IOWA/Operation Spooner and it sorta represents the "cluster phuk" that is going with the actual implementation of it..

Can we get ONE merged thread, that is a sticky OR something that actually deals with and tells us WHAT IS GOING ON.

1. Is Operation Spooner Grassroots campaign moving forward? yes/no?
2. Is HQ actually sending out contact numbers like they said? if they have, then 'someone' must of already received them.
3. Is Operation Spooner grassroots NOW operating with HQ?

Can we get a definitive plan of action, and a definitive understanding of what everyone's role is and how it is progressing?

----------


## Orat

I doubt very seriously HQ is going to want to coordinate in any real way with Spooner.  It seems to be against their interpretations of McCain-Feingold.

----------


## ghemminger

Does anyone see a potential problem.....happening here?????

How can we turn OPS SPOONER back on and let it run it's natural course...as a internet, grassroots, non-affiliated with the officiall campiagn project....

Whay are we shutting things down???

I mean...why don't we shut this site down.....anyone see some absurdity???

----------


## ghemminger

> I've gotten word that National *did not* order Spooner shut down.  I think there was apparently a miscommunication somewhere.


Great!!! Please turn it back on guys....All is well......lol

----------


## ghemminger

Her's what you get...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ed=1#post73381


Congrats OPS SPOONER

----------


## Orat

You mispelled "Ames".

----------


## ghemminger

> You mispelled "Ames".


Aimes Straw Poll - Correction

----------


## Dave

For those of you coming to central Iowa for the Aug. 5 debate and Aug. 11 Ames Straw Poll, (or anyone coming to Iowa to help between now and the January caucuses) here's a suggestion for lodging:

2 brand new hotels called ValuePlace just went up - some kind of extended stay kind of place. They're under $200 per week and since they're new they can't be too bad. They are in the Des Moines suburbs. The one in Pleasant Hill is $10 per week cheaper. These will fill FAST with the Iowa State Fair running August 9-19.

The one in Ankeny is maybe 10 minutes closer to Ames and has more restaurants, etc. around it.


*Ankeny, IA* (Des Moines) (View Map) 
6703 SE Bellagio Drive
Ankeny, IA 50021
*Call for Reservations:* (515) 289-1701
*E-Mail:* dsm50021@valueplace.com
Click here to place a reservation

*Pleasant Hill, IA* (Des Moines) (View Map) 
1525 Metro East Drive
Pleasant Hill, IA 50327
*Call for Reservations:* 515-266-9500
*E-Mail:* dsm50327@ValuePlace.com
Click here to place a reservation

----------


## Orat

> Aimes Straw Poll - Correction


Actually, it is "Ames".  No 'i'.

Good job posting the lodging info, Dave!  My group saved a fortune by booking with Value Place.  (Geez, I sound like William Shatner. )

----------


## Dave

Clinton is mailing DVDs to Iowa democrats to promote her Iraq plan. Think she's taking any policy cues from Ron Paul? She voted for the war. Several weeks ago she had the 'courage' to vote to de-fund the war - AFTER it was clear the measure could not pass. This is not leadership at all and I hope people aren't falling for it but people seem to lap it up.

As I write it occurs to me that so many of the candidates here are focusing on the war and/or illegal immigration with their messages. Those seem to be the 2 hottest topics right now. Ron Paul has a strong message on these - we just have to get the message into the ears of Iowans.

Here's the article (DM Register):


Democrats throughout Iowa will get a DVD in their mailboxes from presidential candidate Hillary Clinton that explains her plan to end the war in Iraq.

Campaign staff for Clinton, a U.S. senator from New York, said the DVD includes a conversation Clinton had with Iowans in Muscatine about the war, commentary from former Gov. Tom Vilsack, who is campaigning on her behalf, and comments from other supporters. 

The DVD is expected to arrive in mailboxes early next week, her staff said. 

Clinton has said she would start bringing troops home from Iraq within 60 days of becoming president, if she's elected. Her plan focuses as much on stabilizing Iraq after U.S. troops are gone as on bringing them home.

She says she would pull together key allies and people from countries bordering Iraq to mediate among sectarian groups in Iraq, and dissuade Iran, Saudi Arabia, Turkey and Syria from getting involved in civil war in Iraq, either directly or indirectly. She would also order specialized units to engage in narrow and targeted operations against al Qaida and other terrorist organizations in the region.

Clinton has said the best way to end the war is for Congress to pass a measure deauthorizing President Bush from continuing to deploy troops in Iraq. Clinton opposes setting a firm timetable for withdrawing all U.S. troops from Iraq. She has said she opposes cutting funding for combat but voted against a $120 billion Iraq supplemental measure in May.

I have said consistently that if (President Bush) doesnt end the war in Iraq, I will, Clinton says in the video. When I am president, what I intend to do is send out a clear message to the rest of the world that diplomacy is back.

The DVD also has comments from former Ambassador Joseph Wilson, the husband of Valerie Plame, the ex-CIA spy who was outed by Bushs advisers. 

Clintons staff declined to say how many DVDs are being mailed, how much the effort cost, or whether Iowans will be the only recipients.

----------


## Dave

This is fun - here's some fresh scoop on the food that will be served at the Ames Straw Poll:

Yeah, OK, there will be a lot of candidates at the Iowa Republican Straw Poll but whats on the menu?
Kansas Sen. Sam Brownback ends the suspense about what hell be serving. In a news release today, his campaign announced hes going to be serving Famous Daves barbecue at his tent during the Aug. 11 event at Hilton Coliseum in Ames.
We cant wait to enjoy Famous Daves pulled pork BBQ as Senator Brownbacks tireless grassroots campaigning in Iowa pays off at the Ames straw poll, said John Rankin, Iowa communications director of Brownback for President in the release. Senator Brownbacks supporters should come to Ames with an appetite for victory and BBQ.
Brownbacks campaign says the franchise restaurant has agreed to work exclusively with the Brownback campaign during the straw poll. And, get this, in 1999, the Bush campaign used Famous Daves at Ames. 


I know from my invite to the Romney event (he bagged the best spot outside Hilton) that he is serving BBQ from Hickory Park, a locally famous Ames restaurant. This is probably a bigger coup than Famous Dave's but I guess it worked for GWB.

----------


## Dave

Coming from outside Iowa for the August 11 Ames Straw Poll?

I just want to warn everyone that just coming to Ames doesn't mean that you'll be able to get inside Hilton Coliseum to hear the speeches.

They're expecting up to 40,000 people at the event but Hilton only holds about 15,000 so it's not possible for everyone in attendance to get inside the building.

I presume that unless you pay $35 to vote in Ames (out-of-staters can't vote) that you can't get into Hilton - it would make sense that they limit access to people who have paid.

Beyond that, I don't think everyone who pays $35 will be able to get in, either.  There's some talk about 'red tickets and blue tickets' and that you can vote with either one but only one of them will get you inside Hilton.  We're waiting to hear more details about this.

Having said all that, I don't think you should sweat it.  The speeches inside Hilton are limited to 15 minutes per candidate.  With some time in between candidates it will take at least 3 hours to get through them all and lots of people come and go during the speeches, not wanting to sit through all of them.  Most of the excitement takes place outside in the parking lots, anyway.  Besides, we want all the Iowans we can get inside Hilton on the chance that some of them will be swayed by hearing Dr. Paul (though many people will have cast their ballots before the speeches begin - the polls are open from 10 to 6).

I'm sure Dr. Paul will make an appearance at the Ron Paul tent and will speak there - and for longer than 15 minutes!

I just wanted to be sure people understood all this.

----------


## Dave

I just heard a really good radio commercial for Romney - it was done entirely by his wife and talked about their family.  It may be the best commercial I've heard so far.

----------


## Dave

Rudy is in Iowa, even though he's skipping the Ames Straw Poll, telling people that he will only appoint strict constructionist judges.  As if he had such respect for the Constitution!  Story below:

Council Bluffs  In a speech today in Council Bluffs, Iowa, Mayor Rudy Giuliani continued to detail his 12 Commitments to the American People by pledging his commitment to appoint strict constructionist judges. 

As President, Giuliani will only nominate judges who respect the U.S. Constitution and do not legislate from the bench. The Mayor, who served in President Ronald Reagans Justice Department, pledges to use U.S. Supreme Court Chief Justice John Roberts and current Supreme Court Associate Justices Scalia, Thomas, and Alito as model appointments. Giuliani also called for the U.S. Senate to reform its rules to ensure that federal judicial nominees receive a prompt up-or-down confirmation vote.  

As President, I will reform our legal system and appoint strict constructionist judges who interpret the law instead of legislating from the bench, said Rudy Giuliani.  I will nominate strict constructionist judges with respect for the rule of law and a proven fidelity to the Constitution  judges in the mold of Justices Scalia, Thomas and Alito, and Chief Justice Roberts.  

Rudy is the leader that will keep us safe and will look after our prosperity in the country, said Justice Advisory Committee Member and former Assistant to the Solicitor General of the United States Miguel Estrada.  In 2008, we need to make every effort we can to have the quality judicial appointments that we have had in Justice Alito and Chief Justice Roberts.  Rudy will be what our court system needs and what our litigation society needs. 

Giulianis commitment speech comes after he unveiled his Justice Advisory Committee yesterday, led by Ted Olson, former United States Solicitor General. 

Reforming the U.S. legal system and appointing strict constructionist judges is one of Rudys Twelve Commitments to the American People, his bold vision aimed at moving America forward.  He will continue to travel the country this summer to detail each of his Twelve Commitments.

----------


## poppop_schell

FOR NAYONE WANTING TO TELEPHONE FOR THE IOWA STRAW VOTE, CONTACT calliowa@ronpaul2008.com

----------


## Elwar

> Rudy is in Iowa, even though he's skipping the Ames Straw Poll, telling people that he will only appoint strict constructionist judges.  As if he had such respect for the Constitution!



I have noticed that the candidates are starting to throw out the word Constitution a bit more.

----------


## Lord Xar

> I have noticed that the candidates are starting to throw out the word Constitution a bit more.


I have noticed that too! Its funny and hilarious... 
I hope Ron Paul takes them to task.....

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Anyone working on radio ads for Iowa?  I would contribute money to an effort, but someone within Iowa needs to head this up?

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

> Anyone working on radio ads for Iowa?  I would contribute money to an effort, but someone within Iowa needs to head this up?


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=7804

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=7804


No one is actually doing anything, though.  Someone in Iowa needs to spearhead the project.  I guess I could do it from MN, but I dont' know which stations are most popular with IA GOP, etc.  AT LEAST help out from that perspective.  I'm guessing it will be quite a bit more difficult to do it from here, but if no one in Iowa is willing, I'll have to.

----------


## Dave

> No one is actually doing anything, though. Someone in Iowa needs to spearhead the project. I guess I could do it from MN, but I dont' know which stations are most popular with IA GOP, etc. AT LEAST help out from that perspective. I'm guessing it will be quite a bit more difficult to do it from here, but if no one in Iowa is willing, I'll have to.


I don't know how many Iowans work these forums. There are hundreds of people in the meetups - why don't you contact the organizer of the Des Moines meetup?

I think there are some 'in-kind' contribution issues with the FEC on something like this but I'm not an expert. I would guess the bigger radio stations would hesitate to run an ad for someone who is not with the campaign - just a hunch based on some experience someone had on these forums a few months ago with trying to buy newspaper ads.

As far as stations, I'd keep it simple at first. WHO-AM is widely listened to, especially by conservatives, and covers virtually all of the state. 515.284.1040 or go to www.whoradio.com. Try WMT-AM in eastern Iowa. They're both owned by ClearChannel so you might get a rate sheet for all their stations/shows at once.

I wish the campaign were rolling on this - we're running out of time. I don't know why they're not doing more on the ground in Iowa if the goal is to win the Ames Straw Poll.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I don't know how many Iowans work these forums. There are hundreds of people in the meetups - why don't you contact the organizer of the Des Moines meetup?
> 
> I think there are some 'in-kind' contribution issues with the FEC on something like this but I'm not an expert. I would guess the bigger radio stations would hesitate to run an ad for someone who is not with the campaign - just a hunch based on some experience someone had on these forums a few months ago with trying to buy newspaper ads.
> 
> As far as stations, I'd keep it simple at first. WHO-AM is widely listened to, especially by conservatives, and covers virtually all of the state. 515.284.1040 or go to www.whoradio.com. Try WMT-AM in eastern Iowa. They're both owned by ClearChannel so you might get a rate sheet for all their stations/shows at once.
> 
> I wish the campaign were rolling on this - we're running out of time. I don't know why they're not doing more on the ground in Iowa if the goal is to win the Ames Straw Poll.


Dave, I thought you were an Iowan.  Am I mistaken?  

You could be right about the big stations.  I'm not sure.  One supporter on this forum took it upon himself the last few days to put together both a postcard mailout and radio advertisements for RP coming to South Carolina.  He raised money for it right here on this forum.  It would have been better if we had raised more money, but it beat the heck out of nothing.  

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=7372

Note: I used to hear commercials all the time, with disclaimers such as, "Brought to you by Concerned Citizens of America", or some such thing.  If this is a PAC, it seems to me we could set one of these up, if need be.

If we sit here and wait for HQ to do everything, I think we're going to be waiting a long time.  Perhaps we should move forward with some action ourselves.

Thoughts?

----------


## Lord Xar

> Dave, I thought you were an Iowan.  Am I mistaken?  
> 
> You could be right about the big stations.  I'm not sure.  One supporter on this forum took it upon himself the last few days to put together both a postcard mailout and radio advertisements for RP coming to South Carolina.  He raised money for it right here on this forum.  It would have been better if we had raised more money, but it beat the heck out of nothing.  
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=7372
> 
> Note: I used to hear commercials all the time, with disclaimers such as, "Brought to you by Concerned Citizens of America", or some such thing.  If this is a PAC, it seems to me we could set one of these up, if need be.
> 
> If we sit here and wait for HQ to do everything, I think we're going to be waiting a long time.  Perhaps we should move forward with some action ourselves.
> ...


Yeah, there is a topic already brewing for this.....

----------


## Orat

ROFL!  The very idea of Giulliani appointing "strict constructionist judges"...  He wouldn't know a strict constructionist if he saw one!  The guy thinks Roe vs Wade means the Fed have to pay for free abortions, for Pete's sake!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Yeah, there is a topic already brewing for this.....


Oops.  Where Xar?

----------


## poppop_schell

Bump

----------


## poppop_schell

bumo

----------


## Dave

Iowa is swarming with candidates today.  This weekend will be big, too.

Brownback is live on WHO right now.  Today's paper has stories about T. Thompson, Biden, Edwards, Richardson, Huckabee, Giuliani, Brownback, Tancredo, and McCain's financial woes.  They always run stories when candidates are on the ground in Iowa.

10 are in Iowa today! - Biden, Brownback, Clinton, Cox, Dodd, Edwards, Richardson, Romney, Tancredo, and T. Thompson.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

Why no Ron Paul?

----------


## rich34

I realize Ron Paul is running a national campaign, but does anyone know if the Dr. is planning on hitting Iowa hard before the straw poll?

----------


## Dave

> I realize Ron Paul is running a national campaign, but does anyone know if the Dr. is planning on hitting Iowa hard before the straw poll?


He'll certainly be here August 5 for the ABC debate.  I'm getting signals that he will be on the ground here for some amount of time between the 5th and the Ames Straw Poll on the 11th.  That's all I know about but I'm just a volunteer like the rest of you.

----------


## Dave

My phone just rang.  I picked up and before I could answer a Mitt Romney recording said hello and invited me to join a conference call that was underway by simply staying on the line.  I'm now listening to Romney taking questions from Iowans live on this conference call.  You can punch a button if you want to ask a question and someone will come on the line.  This is pretty cool.  Sure wish it was Ron Paul instead.

In between questions he's asking people to come to Ames for the straw poll.  He says they're bringing people from all over Iowa and that there will be food, entertainment, and celebrities there.  Then he says you can press '1' at any time during this call and you will be contacted by someone to get you signed up to go to Ames.

Wow.  This guy is really working Iowa.

People are asking about notch babies and illegal immigration so far.  The mayor of Denison is on now and swooning.  I don't know how long this thing has been going on or how much longer I'll keep listening.  I'll bet they know how long I stay on and I'll start getting more junk mail since they think I'm warm.

----------


## Mom4Ron

Heh, I wish you could ask him if everyone in his campaign gets fake police badges or is it only certain members.

----------


## sleeper

I have no doubt in my mind that when they hear Ron Paul Speak. Alot of paid for tickets will go to Ron Paul. His message is strong enough to win even if other candidates bought voters the tickets. His words come out true and without hesitation. Other candidates put a front on. When they compare Ron to them. They will know who is the right choice just from the words they say. Ron Paul will win this.

----------


## Dave

> I have no doubt in my mind that when they hear Ron Paul Speak. Alot of paid for tickets will go to Ron Paul. His message is strong enough to win even if other candidates bought voters the tickets. His words come out true and without hesitation. Other candidates put a front on. When they compare Ron to them. They will know who is the right choice just from the words they say. Ron Paul will win this.


Unfortunately the voting begins at 10 AM and the candidates don't start speeking until 12:45!  Lots of people will have voted before the speeches.  Ron Paul should be speaking at approximately 1:45 PM and the polls close at 6 PM.

Less than half the people there will be able to get into Hilton to hear the speeches, though they will be broadcast in an adjacent building and the candidates' tents.

----------


## Lord Xar

OH REALLY??? asking about illegal immigration and anchor babies.. you mean, WHAT I BEEN SAYING FOR WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!! That Ron Paul is flaking on even though he has strong stances on it!!! He even has an amendement for anchor babies.. It is beyond me why he isn't hitting it up more on this angle. Romney is a HUGE flip flopper....

Ron Paul BETTER kick their asses on Illegal Immigration and Anchor Babies... He better say what he knows and what he has done during the debates...

This is tancredo, he is hitting iowa hard...

 7/19/2007 7:00:00 PM
Jones County Fair
700 N Maple Street
Monticello, IA

7/20/2007 8:30:00 AM
Muscatine County Fair
101 N. Clay Street
West Liberty, IA

7/20/2007 11:00:00 AM
Mahaska County Fair
615 North I Street
Oskaloosa, IA

7/20/2007 1:30:00 PM
Jasper County Fair
359 North Walnut
Colfax, IA

7/20/2007 3:00:00 PM
Madison County Fair
West Summit Street
Winterset, IA

7/20/2007 5:00:00 PM
Boone County Fair
1601 Industrial Park Road
Boone, IA

7/21/2007 9:00:00 AM
Town Hall Meeting & Coffee
Holiday Inn & Suites at Ameristar
2202 River Road
Council Bluffs, IA 


RON PAUL better start hitting it up.. AND get a harder stance on the ISSUES HE ALREADY SUPPORTS!!!!!!!

Please people, somebody get that message to his staff... arggghhh.. frustrating.

----------


## UCFGavin

i'm crossing my fingers that dr. paul is going to be putting together a run after the debates on the 5th in iowa.

----------


## Dave

It was notch babies, not anchor babies.  Notch babies are people born between 1917 and 1922 who think they're getting less social security benefits than everyone else.  I don't know the particulars.

That said, your points on the importance of the illegal immigration issue and Tancredo's traction here are well-taken.

----------


## Delaware

If we can't muster the resources to buy Ads in newspapers, or on radio shows, then we can't win in Iowa. Someone needs to take a leadership position and find out about this stuff.

If i can't see Dr.Paul win in Iowa, I would want Tancredo to win.

----------


## brumans

> My phone just rang.  I picked up and before I could answer a Mitt Romney recording said hello and invited me to join a conference call that was underway by simply staying on the line.  I'm now listening to Romney taking questions from Iowans live on this conference call.  You can punch a button if you want to ask a question and someone will come on the line.  This is pretty cool.  Sure wish it was Ron Paul instead.
> 
> In between questions he's asking people to come to Ames for the straw poll.  He says they're bringing people from all over Iowa and that there will be food, entertainment, and celebrities there.  Then he says you can press '1' at any time during this call and you will be contacted by someone to get you signed up to go to Ames.
> 
> Wow.  This guy is really working Iowa.
> 
> People are asking about notch babies and illegal immigration so far.  The mayor of Denison is on now and swooning.  I don't know how long this thing has been going on or how much longer I'll keep listening.  I'll bet they know how long I stay on and I'll start getting more junk mail since they think I'm warm.


Woah.  I'm from Iowa and that sounds amazing!  Free food, entertainment, celebrities AND they are paying for my ticket?  I think i'm going to hop on the romney-mobile for this one.

----------


## beermotor

> Woah.  I'm from Iowa and that sounds amazing!  Free food, entertainment, celebrities AND they are paying for my ticket?  I think i'm going to hop on the romney-mobile for this one.



HAHAHA... OWNED!

Love it.  Love it Love it Love it.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> My phone just rang.  I picked up and before I could answer a Mitt Romney recording said hello and invited me to join a conference call that was underway by simply staying on the line.  I'm now listening to Romney taking questions from Iowans live on this conference call.  You can punch a button if you want to ask a question and someone will come on the line.  This is pretty cool.  Sure wish it was Ron Paul instead.


This would be an excellent thing for Ron Paul to do.  He wouldn't even have to be in Iowa to do this.  Dave, is it possible to get this suggestion to someone in IOWA HQ?

----------


## Delaware

> Woah.  I'm from Iowa and that sounds amazing!  Free food, entertainment, celebrities AND they are paying for my ticket?  I think i'm going to hop on the romney-mobile for this one.


.....and then vote for Dr. Paul

----------


## LibertyEagle

> OH REALLY??? asking about illegal immigration and anchor babies.. you mean, WHAT I BEEN SAYING FOR WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!! That Ron Paul is flaking on even though he has strong stances on it!!! He even has an amendement for anchor babies.. It is beyond me why he isn't hitting it up more on this angle. Romney is a HUGE flip flopper....
> 
> Ron Paul BETTER kick their asses on Illegal Immigration and Anchor Babies... He better say what he knows and what he has done during the debates...
> ....
> RON PAUL better start hitting it up.. AND get a harder stance on the ISSUES HE ALREADY SUPPORTS!!!!!!!
> 
> Please people, somebody get that message to his staff... arggghhh.. frustrating.


I agree.  I don't understand why he isn't doing this.  I hope he stops just waiting until someone asks him the right question.  He's got to get the facts out there on his stances, regardless of what he is asked.

----------


## skyorbit

How can we make and buy our own ads?

Tracy

----------


## Dave

Lots of candidates on the ground in Iowa this weekend - most interesting is the fact that Duncan Hunter is here, who hasn't spent a bunch of time in Iowa.  I was kind of writing him off but he's touring all over the state this weekend.

Also interesting that John McCain is here.  He's skipping Ames, of course, and has not been in Iowa for a month.

John Edwards' wife says she's going to say what's on her mind and that she doesn't like it when candidates don't answer questions.  Is she running for something?

Tancredo is running some kind of "Iowa Idol' competition all over the state to try to get the younger crowd to turn out for him in Ames.

Brownback took some time out of his schedule to pull the rope on some old 6-foot long cannon.

You can't make this stuff up.

----------


## FreedomLover

These guys are crazy about winning that straw poll.

How amazing would it be if after all these candidates are traveling and basically living in iowa for months and doing these inane stunts just to be seen by voters, that Ron Paul beats them all ??? 

I would laugh and cry at the same time. It would be magical if that were to happen.

----------


## UCFGavin

> These guys are crazy about winning that straw poll.
> 
> How amazing would it be if after all these candidates are traveling and basically living in iowa for months and doing these inane stunts just to be seen by voters, that Ron Paul beats them all ??? 
> 
> I would laugh and cry at the same time. It would be magical if that were to happen.


can't bet on that though, we need to keep busting our asses and hope that dr. paul spends some time in iowa himself.

----------


## Dave

Today the Des Moines Register continued their feature (2nd in a series) where they have a big table comparing the candidates' stands on this issues.  Ron Paul was LEFT OFF the table!

Wait, it gets worse.  The featured topic today was health care.  No, don't ask the only physician in the running anything about health care.

Wait, it gets worse yet.  The only list 7 candidates and they include Giuliani and McCain.  It says right at the top of the table that this is the paper's effort to distinguish the candidates in advance of the Ames Straw Poll.  I guess nobody told them that Giuliani and McCain aren't participating!

The table also includes Brownback, Huckabee, Romney, Tancredo, and T. Thompson.  Ron Paul has more money in the bank than 4 of these guys combined!  And since when has Tancredo talked about anything but illegal immigration?

This is supposedly 'the paper Iowa depends on'.  What unbelievably lazy journalism.

----------


## MozoVote

This kinds of stuff really highlights why EVERY PERSON ON THIS FORUM needs to join the Iowa mailing or telephone efforts.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Today the Des Moines Register continued their feature (2nd in a series) where they have a big table comparing the candidates' stands on this issues.  Ron Paul was LEFT OFF the table!
> 
> Wait, it gets worse.  The featured topic today was health care.  No, don't ask the only physician in the running anything about health care.
> 
> Wait, it gets worse yet.  The only list 7 candidates and they include Giuliani and McCain.  It says right at the top of the table that this is the paper's effort to distinguish the candidates in advance of the Ames Straw Poll.  I guess nobody told them that Giuliani and McCain aren't participating!
> 
> The table also includes Brownback, Huckabee, Romney, Tancredo, and T. Thompson.  Ron Paul has more money in the bank than 4 of these guys combined!  And since when has Tancredo talked about anything but illegal immigration?
> 
> This is supposedly 'the paper Iowa depends on'.  What unbelievably lazy journalism.


Is anyone in the Iowa Meetup Group or the Iowa campaign office planning on contacting them????  I hope.  This is a horrible omission by the newspaper and they need to correct it by printing one hell of a good article all about Dr. Paul's stances on the issues!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Here is the article in question:

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/app...0350/-1/caucus

I just sent the author a note to tell him very nicely that he inadvertently left out Dr. Paul, the only M.D. in the race.

----------


## Dave

> Here is the article in question:
> 
> http://www.desmoinesregister.com/app...0350/-1/caucus
> 
> I just sent the author a note to tell him very nicely that he inadvertently left out Dr. Paul, the only M.D. in the race.


Yes, that is the article.  I wish they put the nice,big table comparing the candidates online but it's only in the print version.

I will contact the author as well.

BTW Tom Tancredo is live on WHO radio this morning.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Well, if they're going by this *May poll in Iowa*, Dr. Paul polled zip.
http://www.desmoinesregister.com/app...ory=iowapoll07

*Iowans rely on papers, TV for viewpoints*
The Iowa Poll shows younger people use the Web for campaign news.
http://www.desmoinesregister.com/app...apoll07&lead=1

----------


## Dave

Well, Tancredo is done on WHO.  He was talking about abortion (apparently Brownback questioned his pro-life stance) and trying to outlaw birthright citizenship.

Now Duncan Hunter is live on WHO promising to finish the border fence and talking about the border patrol agents that are in jail for shooting and injuring a drug smuggler breaking into our country.

I wonder if these two slugged each other as they passed outside the studio!

Duncan Hunter is suddenly spending a bunch of time in Iowa.  He was one I thought for sure we could beat but he's working Iowa hard right now.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Well, Tancredo is done on WHO.  He was talking about abortion (apparently Brownback questioned his pro-life stance) and trying to outlaw birthright citizenship.
> 
> Now Duncan Hunter is live on WHO promising to finish the border fence and talking about the border patrol agents that are in jail for shooting and injuring a drug smuggler breaking into our country.
> 
> I wonder if these two slugged each other as they passed outside the studio!
> 
> Duncan Hunter is suddenly spending a bunch of time in Iowa.  He was one I thought for sure we could beat but he's working Iowa hard right now.


But we have hundreds (if not thousands) of people calling / mailing these Iowans, Dr. Paul is working hard in Iowa without even being there......where is he anyway?

----------


## Johnnybags

Aug 9th and 10th, before straw poll might be a good spot for Iowans supporting Ron to get the message out, I think he outta show up there as well, maybe they could give him the stage at the fair for an hour. A freedom rally at the state fair with raucus supportors? Any thoughts.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Aug 9th and 10th, before straw poll might be a good spot for Iowans supporting Ron to get the message out, I think he outta show up there as well, maybe they could give him the stage at the fair for an hour. A freedom rally at the state fair with raucus supportors? Any thoughts.


yes.. what if he shows up in the morning [before voting] or day before and just pound away for like TWO HOURS on a grand stage, just let it loose... that'd be awesome!

----------


## Dave

> But we have hundreds (if not thousands) of people calling / mailing these Iowans, Dr. Paul is working hard in Iowa without even being there......where is he anyway?


I suppose he's in Congress, which I think is close to a summer recess.  It sounds like he will spend a lot of time here between the Aug. 5 debate and the Aug. 11 straw poll.  This is good but I'm sure every candidate will be here that whole week, too, so it will be hard to get as much attention.


BTW, Iowa RP supporters are transporting 4x8 signs up to north-central Iowa today to work RAGBRAI, a huge bike ride/party across Iowa that features over 20,000 riders.  Lance Armstrong is along this year, too.  We have RP supporters that live in some of the towns along the way and they're doing their job this week!

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> I suppose he's in Congress, which I think is close to a summer recess.  It sounds like he will spend a lot of time here between the Aug. 5 debate and the Aug. 11 straw poll.  This is good but I'm sure every candidate will be here that whole week, too, so it will be hard to get as much attention.
> 
> 
> BTW, Iowa RP supporters are transporting 4x8 signs up to north-central Iowa today to work RAGBRAI, a huge bike ride/party across Iowa that features over 20,000 riders.  Lance Armstrong is along this year, too.  We have RP supporters that live in some of the towns along the way and they're doing their job this week!


yes.. but I think the key is weith the calling. How many Iowan numbes do we have? 1.2 million? If we get through all of those numbers, I find it hard to believe that we wouldn't win in a landslide.

That's good about the Iowan RP supporters though... good to know

----------


## Johnnybags

could get it together at the fair and Rons gonna be there anyway, likely, since the debate is the 5th and straw poll the 11th. Maybe he could do a freedom speech before the "Alice Cooper show", heck Alice would love the left over crowd at this point.

----------


## Dave

> Aug 9th and 10th, before straw poll might be a good spot for Iowans supporting Ron to get the message out, I think he outta show up there as well, maybe they could give him the stage at the fair for an hour. A freedom rally at the state fair with raucus supportors? Any thoughts.


Dr. Paul is tentatively schedule to attend the Iowa State Fair, which has 80,000 to 125,000 guests on any given day.  Several sitting presidents have visited the fair over the years and it's a blast.  There's always an opportunity for candidates to take a mike and give a stump speech, though people are milling all over the fairgrounds so most people won't hear them.  But I bet we can get a big crowd there to hear Ron Paul!

I hope lots of RP supporters will come to Iowa for the Aug. 5 debate and stay through the Aug. 11 Ames Straw Poll.  The fair will be just one of the great events where we can turn out to support Ron Paul.

----------


## Johnnybags

ALICE COOPER
WITH BLUE OYSTER CULT
IA STATE FAIR GRANDSTAND
PRESENTED BY US CELLULAR
FRI AUG 10 2007 8:00PM 

I am sure the campaign and Alice could reach an agreement to show up before this for a speech. Cooper loves freedom. Press would be huge and a gauranteed sellout for Alice. Heck, they would be scalping tickets.

----------


## Dave

Giuliani will start radio ads in IA and NH on Tuesday:


The Rudy Giuliani Presidential Committee today announced it will launch radio ads in New Hampshire and Iowa on Tuesday entitled: Out of Control, Will Do and Garbage Can. 

Todays ads once again make clear Mayor Giuliani is the true fiscal conservative in this race with the track record to back it up, not just empty rhetoric, said Director of Strategy Brent Seaborn. Out of Control, Will Do and Garbage Can  which will air across New Hampshire and Iowa  are the first of many ads our campaign will release in the months to come. 

Out of Control highlights Rudy Giulianis accomplishments as Mayor of New York City including reducing crime and cutting the welfare rolls. Giulianis 12 Commitments to the American People, specifically his commitment to restore fiscal discipline, cut wasteful Washington spending and reform the tax code, are the focus of Will Do and Garbage Can. 


You can read the full commercials here:

http://www.joinrudy2008.com/news/pr/500

----------


## beermotor

Are people buying the crap Giuliani is selling in IA?  I'm curious.

----------


## Dave

Good grief - first it was Tancredo on WHO radio today, then Duncan Hunter, then Robert Novak, and then McCain was on.  The candidates are covering Iowa like stink on a pig.

Conservative pundit Phyllis Schlafly is on now.  Mickelson told her she sounds like someone who would like Ron Paul.  She says she likes Paul but thinks Tancredo and Hunter are great candidates.

Also, I heard a new radio commercial for Tancredo today.  It's the first I've heard that sounds negative.  It portrays Romney as a flip-flopper on several issues and then says that Brownback, Huckabee, and Tommy Thompson are pro-amnesty.

It's getting hot out here!

----------


## Dave

> Are people buying the crap Giuliani is selling in IA? I'm curious.


We'll find out.  He hasn't had much of a presence here yet but he was in Iowa last week and here come the commercials.

Iowa GOP members tend to be more socially conservative than Rudy - I think Iowans will gravitate elsewhere.

----------


## Shatterhand

Dave,

Is there a strong grass roots presence in Iowa? Banners and posters hanging places? And are people starting to hear about Dr. Paul or is he still somewhat unknown?

----------


## Lord Xar

> Good grief - first it was Tancredo on WHO radio today, then Duncan Hunter, then Robert Novak, and then McCain was on.  The candidates are covering Iowa like stink on a pig.
> 
> Conservative pundit Phyllis Schlafly is on now.  Mickelson told her she sounds like someone who would like Ron Paul.  She says she likes Paul but thinks Tancredo and Hunter are great candidates.
> 
> Also, I heard a new radio commercial for Tancredo today.  It's the first I've heard that sounds negative.  It portrays Romney as a flip-flopper on several issues and then says that Brownback, Huckabee, and Tommy Thompson are pro-amnesty.
> 
> It's getting hot out here!


Hey, can you PM me the radio stations you are hearing them on? and at about what times....

----------


## Dave

> Dave,
> 
> Is there a strong grass roots presence in Iowa? Banners and posters hanging places? And are people starting to hear about Dr. Paul or is he still somewhat unknown?


There's almost 500 people in the Iowa meetups (some are duplicates).  I'm just beginning to hear reports of signs and bumper stickers.

I'd say Ron Paul is still very much unknown in Iowa.  Hopefully this is starting to change.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Today the Des Moines Register continued their feature (2nd in a series) where they have a big table comparing the candidates' stands on this issues.  Ron Paul was LEFT OFF the table!
> 
> Wait, it gets worse.  The featured topic today was health care.  No, don't ask the only physician in the running anything about health care.
> 
> Wait, it gets worse yet.  The only list 7 candidates and they include Giuliani and McCain.  It says right at the top of the table that this is the paper's effort to distinguish the candidates in advance of the Ames Straw Poll.  I guess nobody told them that Giuliani and McCain aren't participating!
> 
> The table also includes Brownback, Huckabee, Romney, Tancredo, and T. Thompson.  Ron Paul has more money in the bank than 4 of these guys combined!  And since when has Tancredo talked about anything but illegal immigration?
> 
> This is supposedly 'the paper Iowa depends on'.  What unbelievably lazy journalism.


I emailed the author yesterday and today, I received a reply.




> *I contacted Mr. Paul’s campaign twice and asked for his participation. They said they would respond, but did not do so*. In retrospect, I wish we would have placed an asterisk on the chart, noting that.
> 
>  Tony Leys


A little disheartening.  At least to me.  Why isn't the campaign keeping on top of this stuff?  They darn sure had better get their act together and SOON.

----------


## tiznow

Yeah from my door to door experiences overall iowans have never heard his name, that said they are very open to listening and willing to read up on him.  Hopefully Ron Paul himself will help us out by touring iowa between the debates and the straw poll to get more name recognition on the state.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

> I emailed the author yesterday and today, I received a reply.
> 
> A little disheartening.  At least to me.  Why isn't the campaign keeping on top of this stuff?  They darn sure had better get their act together and SOON.


I totally agree with you, the campaign should be informed of this ASAP.

----------


## Dave

> Hey, can you PM me the radio stations you are hearing them on? and at about what times....


No need for PM...Newsradio 1040 WHO in Des Moines is all talk and generally conservative.  It covers virtually all of Iowa and sometimes at night can be heard a thousand miles away.  You might also try WMT out of Cedar Rapids, which is big in eastern Iowa.  They're both ClearChannel stations so there might be some economies of scale there.

98.3 WOW FM in Des Moines is all talk but being FM has much less coverage.  I don't know who owns them.

I only listen to talk radio so I can't tell you about much else.  That's generally where candidates advertise.  

WHO is clearly the granddaddy (Ronald Reagan started his career doing sports at WHO).  The morning show is silly but Jan Mickelson from 9-11:30 CT is excellent - this is where I've heard most of the commercials.  11:30 to 1:00 is the farm show, 1 to 4 is Rush Limbaugh.  Steve Deace from 4 to 7 PM would be good - he has the #1 drive time show in Iowa.  He's supporting Huckabee but has said some very good things about Ron Paul.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I totally agree with you, the campaign should be informed of this ASAP.


What good is it going to do now?  The article has already been printed.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

So that it won't happen again with other newspapers and the Des Moines Register if they continue their coverage?

----------


## Dave

> I totally agree with you, the campaign should be informed of this ASAP.


I got a similar response from the reporter and forwarded everything to Jesse Benton, Joe Seehusen, and the other 2 Iowa employees of the campaign.

----------


## Dave

> So that it won't happen again?


Exactly. I kept my tone very positive with the reporter and encouraged him include Dr. Paul in these features in the future (they're going to keep doing these comparisons from time to time. As long as we don't beat him up I think he will try.

----------


## Dave

The gloves are starting to come off in Iowa. As the Ames Straw Poll approaches the candidates are getting more desparate to try to score some points and distance themselves from the competition. Tancredo has a negative ad going today and here's something from today's paper about a dust-up between Brownback and Tancredo. Just wait for the August 5 debate in Des Moines. This won't be like the first 3 where they were pretty much hands-off with each other. Expect some fireworks since it's just days before Ames.

From DM Register:

Republican presidential candidate Tom Tancredo today said an automated phone call to Iowa pro-life voters, paid for by Sen. Sam Brownback's campaign, that questions Tancredo's commitment to anti-abortion policy is "despicable."

"No one can attack me for my position on life; no one," Tancredo said during an appearance on Jan Mickelson's morning program on WHO Radio.

Brownback's campaign in the phone call questions Tancredo's financial ties to John Tanton, a physician who helped found the Northern Michigan Planned Parenthood Association, which provides women's health services that include abortion.

Tanton has donated money to Tancredo.

Tancredo said Tanton's support stems from their mutual interest in the immigration issue and has nothing to do with the Colorado congressman's stance on abortion.

"I have been pro-life since I was in the state legislature 30 years ago," Tancredo said.

The phone call to pro-life voters says Tancredo should donate dollars received from Tanton to pro-life efforts in Iowa.

Tancredo declined to return the money, saying such a move would suggest the donations somehow influenced his anti-abortion position.

"What I do is more important than who I take money from," Tancredo said.

The Brownback campaign stands behind its calls for Tancredo to return the money, describing Tanton's views on population control as "racist."

John Rankin, Brownback's Iowa communications director in a statement today questioned Tancredo's commitment to the pro-life movement given his acceptance of donations from Tanton. 

"Conservatives and liberals alike have abandoned Tanton once they learn about his bizarre obsession with population control," John Rankin, Brownback's Iowa communications director said in a statement last week. "Tom Tancredo's ties to Tanton are an embarrassment to his campaign and he should donate the funds to an Iowa crisis pregnancy center."

----------


## Lord Xar

I want to be honest hear.... the way Dr. Pauls staff is handling alot of these 'bungles' -- this isn't the first time "they didn't get back to us..." , it seems to be a recurring theme.

I don't know if they have a "special" email that people try to get a hold of them..
but I don't know.. Why is DR. Paul surrounding himself with people that don't get thigns done????

I emailed 2x now for my addresses.. still haven't gotten them... I am sure someone is gonna bring up the "spam folder" and some other bogus issue.

But the fact remains... A NEWSPAPER CONTACTED His office, and NOBODY GOT BACK TO HIM.. THAT IS HUGE!! 

I mean, $#@! -- you might as well get someone from this forum to field the calls and important media info.. something will actually get done!!!

Maybe they have  a "plan" -- who knows.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I want to be honest hear.... the way Dr. Pauls staff is handling alot of these 'bungles' -- this isn't the first time "they didn't get back to us..." , it seems to be a recurring theme.
> 
> I don't know if they have a "special" email that people try to get a hold of them..
> but I don't know.. Why is DR. Paul surrounding himself with people that don't get thigns done????
> 
> I emailed 2x now for my addresses.. still haven't gotten them... I am sure someone is gonna bring up the "spam folder" and some other bogus issue.
> 
> But the fact remains... A NEWSPAPER CONTACTED His office, and NOBODY GOT BACK TO HIM.. THAT IS HUGE!! 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the campaign can't cry about not being included in polls/articles when they can't even re-turn a phone call. If I was a journalist being treated like this, I'd be pissed.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Exactly. I kept my tone very positive with the reporter and encouraged him include Dr. Paul in these features in the future (they're going to keep doing these comparisons from time to time. As long as we don't beat him up I think he will try.


So did I Dave.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I agree with you guys.  It's very frustrating.  But it looks like Dave let the appropriate people know about what happened.  Hopefully now that they are in a much bigger headquarters, that they will be able to bring in enough volunteers so that they can get caught up on their general email box, in addition to everything else.

Seems to me that media outlets should have a number, all their own, to use.  But what do I know?

----------


## Mom4Ron

> I emailed the author yesterday and today, I received a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> A little disheartening.  At least to me.  Why isn't the campaign keeping on top of this stuff?  They darn sure had better get their act together and SOON.


I agree.  Very disheartening.  Hopefully they're bringing in new volunteers to help now that they're in their bigger space.

Do they have a separate email address for the press or does everyone have to use the same email addy?  If they created one specifically for the press then that would separate it from the clutter.

How much are each of us contributing the to problem?  I've noticed a lot of people feel like they need to email HQ about every little thing.  Could we all be more selective about what we contact HQ about?

If we're overburdening HQ, then we're equally guilty.

----------


## beermotor

Yeah, they might do better to just route their press requests through this forum.

That's not a half bad idea, if they are continually dropping the ball.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

Let's pay actresses to beg people to vote for Ron Paul in front of the voting booths...  or at least have a bunch of people in front of the voting booths chanting "eliminate IRS...vote Ron Paul... eliminate IRS...vote Ron Paul"

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Frugality is a virtue to a certain point, but they're simply going to have to hire more staff people.  The Press Secretary should be on top of these things.  It may be that the a volunteer didn't direct the call to the right person.

----------


## Badger Paul

If Tancredo and Brownback are firing at each other, let them. Let them all shoot at each other and each other down. When the smoke clears, all that will be left standings is Ron Paul.

----------


## MozoVote

I trust Ron Paul's decisions so far to hold his fire. He's old enough to have been through many campaigns and he knows not to blow his resources quickly.

Frankly I'm still not convinced that winning the straw poll is in his best interests. That makes him a "front runner" all the way to the caucuses - and all the other candidates may turn on him with negative ads. A good 2nd place or close 3rd place finish would demonstrate growing momentum, but the other candidates will still be shooting at each other for a while.

----------


## james1844

Guys, HQ is overwhelmed with all the interest - thats why they aren't timely with the emails.  The campaign is bigger than they ever planned for.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Guys, HQ is overwhelmed with all the interest - thats why they aren't timely with the emails.  The campaign is bigger than they ever planned for.


Do they have enough space?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Do they have enough space?


You mean in their HQ?  If so, yes, they should now that they moved.

----------


## skyorbit

> How can we make and buy our own ads?
> 
> Tracy


Seriously. If the campaign isn't organized enough to buy their own ads in Iowa, how can we make and fund our own?

Tracy

----------


## Lord Xar

> Seriously. If the campaign isn't organized enough to buy their own ads in Iowa, how can we make and fund our own?
> 
> Tracy


I have a few emails/calls to different outlets. I am waiting on callbacks/emails to give me pricing and rotations....

There is a thread on this. I can't be certain that radio will be achieved as its looking high dollar in serious markets.. but paper ads seem much more reasonable.... I will let you know (check that thread)

----------


## Shatterhand

I for one am tired of constantly hearing how the campaign is always 'overwhelmed' with everything. They're 'overwhelmed' and they never expected this sort of response to Dr. Paul's message of freedom. Well, he's only running for president. What did the campaign expect?

----------


## Lord Xar

> I for one am tired of constantly hearing how the campaign is always 'overwhelmed' with everything. They're 'overwhelmed' and they never expected this sort of response to Dr. Paul's message of freedom. Well, he's only running for president. What did the campaign expect?


hahahha.. I agree completely with you. I said that before, a good office manager would have had contingency plans - they didn't which makes me suspect their operation and who is leading it. A good manager would have foresaw this just by virture of their belief in the campaign.. you get what I am saying.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

I have to agree what is main headquarters doing. They haven't copied what worked with Dean for fund raising, they haven't even approached the subject of vote fraud and they haven't mentioned at all about a nationwide media radio blitz for $300,000 which Jim Condict recommended that could bring in much more than spent. It's getting frustrating seeing this lack of insight. I'm sure they could get all the volunteers needed if they just asked for help.

----------


## tron paul

> I am an alum from Iowa State, now living in Omaha.  I would be willing to do stuff on the weekend to help promote Ron.  I am in total agreement that Iowa could make or break his campaign.  I saw a post on Cyclone Conservative blog about some dinner last night where there were over 80 representatives for Repub's, but none for Dr. Paul.  We need to make a huge effort to get things going in Iowa.   People in Iowa are not stupid, and are pissed about this war.  That is going to be the issue in this campaign, and with all the farmer's I know being Repub, they aren't satisfied with the slate of big names up there now.


Howdy Cyclone,

How do you feel about running "Best Of" Ron's Texas Straight Talk in Iowa newspapers?

I think we can demonstrate his lifelong consistency with his old ones, and his relevance for today with his new ones.  Iowans might like some historic background from "primary sources" instead of pablum written just for them and their straw poll.

Heck, I'll call up churches and make donations if they'll run an old column in the extra space in their newsletters!

----------


## Lord Xar

> I have to agree what is main headquarters doing. They haven't copied what worked with Dean for fund raising, they haven't even approached the subject of vote fraud and they haven't mentioned at all about a nationwide media radio blitz for $300,000 which Jim Condict recommended that could bring in much more than spent. It's getting frustrating seeing this lack of insight. I'm sure they could get all the volunteers needed if they just asked for help.


Can someone with insight and knowledge of the campaign please address "man from la manch" --- he makes very valid points.

----------


## Dan Klaus

> and they haven't mentioned at all about a nationwide media radio blitz for $300,000 which Jim Condict recommended that could bring in much more than spent. It's getting frustrating seeing this lack of insight.


^^...second that for the aforementioned reason...^^

----------


## BLS

Folks, PLEASE......PLEASE don't get discouraged.

Just do whatever you can.  The RP campaign IS US.

----------


## freelance

Bradley in D.C. seems to have the ear of the campaign staff. Maybe he could pass along all of the concerns along in one phone call or e-mail.

BTW, they DID just move into their new headquarters. I'm sure that it takes a few days to get up and running. They've had their few days, so maybe now is a good time for ONE person to pass along the concerns succinctly to someone at HQ who can do something about this or at least communicate what they're doing.

----------


## Dave

Des Moines Register political honcho David Yepsen (who will be asking some of the questions at the Aug. 5 debate) has a really interesting piece on the Ames Straw Poll today.

He points out that it's time for someone in the GOP to really distance himself from GWBush or they don't have a chance to beat the democrats.

Ron Paul will give him an education live on August 5 in Des Moines!

http://desmoinesregister.com/apps/pb...707240357/1036

----------


## Kuldebar

So, all 2.4 million dollars, or most of it should be spent in Iowa? 

Make or break moment? 

All, or nothing?

*Play the game!*



http://www.politicalmachine.com/game.aspx

Has the Campaign purchased any air time? (radio/TV)

Billboards?

Do WE know what the Campaign is doing, or not doing, for a fact?

----------


## LibertyEagle

Nope, we don't know.  I doubt I'll get an answer back, but I'll try emailing Joe Seehusen and asking him.

----------


## Dave

Here's a feature comparing candidates' stands on cancer research funding.  Only 6 republicans were listed and one was Ron Paul:


RUDY GIULIANI
Giuliani was diagnosed with prostate cancer in 2000 and had radiation treatment. He is a strong advocate of prostate cancer screening. He has not specifically addressed cancer research in discussing his proposals for revamping the nations health care system. Giuliani would move the country in the direction of private health insurance purchases tailored to individuals needs. Giuliani advocates creation of a $15,000 tax deduction for buying individual insurance and putting money in health savings accounts for other medical expenses.

MIKE HUCKABEE
Huckabee supports increased funding for research to find cancer cures, but he wants more emphasis on prevention. He said encouraging nonsmoking lifestyles with exercise and healthy eating could eliminate about 40 percent of cancers. As governor of Arkansas, Huckabee eliminated co-pays and deductibles for certain cancer screenings for state employees. Huckabees wife is a cancer survivor who suffered a tumor in the canal of her spine. His father died of skin cancer.

JOHN MCCAIN
McCain is a survivor of two bouts with malignant melanoma and has supported increased funding for cancer research efforts. He also supports current federal guidelines permitting certain types of embryonic stem cell research. McCains experience battling cancer can be found on Lance Armstrongs Web site, www.livestrong.com. In it, McCain says that the cancer was a deeply personal battle that I fought in a very public way. He said, I never thought I was going to die  Ive had too many close calls in my day to give in to defeatist thoughts like that. ... Instead, my thoughts were of my family and how proud I am of them. I thought about the need to fund cancer research and to find cures for cancer.

RON PAUL
He introduced the Cures Can Be Found Act, which promotes medical research by providing a tax credit for investments and donations to promote adult and umbilical cord blood stem cell research that could help cure cancer. He supported legislation creating a $3,000 tax credit for dependent children with cancer. He also backed a bill to exempt people with terminal illnesses from the employee portion of Social Security and Medicare taxes.

MITT ROMNEY
Romney points to the law enacted while he was governor of Massachusetts providing health insurance to every citizen, saying that will make it easier for people with cancer to get the medical care they need. While our nations scientific and medical researchers have made significant strides in the fight against this deadly condition, much difficult work remains, he said. I believe that we must do all we can to ensure that our health care system fosters the innovation required and encourages the research and development needed to one day find a cure for cancer.

TOMMY THOMPSON
Thompson said he would increase the budget of the National Institutes for Health so more money could be provided to 39 National Cancer Institute-designated comprehensive cancer centers, including one at the University of Iowa Hospitals. To pay for the plan, Thompson would reduce all federal budgets, excluding Defense and Homeland Security, by 3 percent and put some of the money into researching cures for diseases like cancer, he said. Thompson, whose mother-in-law, wife and daughter have all had breast cancer, would like to find a cure for breast cancer in eight years.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Bradley in D.C. seems to have the ear of the campaign staff. Maybe he could pass along all of the concerns along in one phone call or e-mail.
> 
> BTW, they DID just move into their new headquarters. I'm sure that it takes a few days to get up and running. They've had their few days, so maybe now is a good time for ONE person to pass along the concerns succinctly to someone at HQ who can do something about this or at least communicate what they're doing.


Wow.  Um, just to be clear, they don't work for me!   

I don't think anyone associated with the campaign expected this kind of a response THIS QUICKLY.  Traditionally, campaigns don't start until Labor Day and most people don't start paying attention until after that.  They did just this week move to the new office (I haven't seen it yet but other volunteers have raved about it--compared to the closet they used to have).

While I have my frustrations too, I do know that I have a great deal of faith in Dr. Paul and campaigns.  He's faced great odds in the past and won.  He seems content to husband his resources for now.  There is some sense to that: few people paying attention, have that money for later when it's needed (many voters make up their minds at the last minute, or at least last few weeks), and his having money is giving him credibility.

I urge everyone to relax until at least Labor Day.

----------


## MsDoodahs

RELAX?

----------


## Badger Paul

The debate is going to be very important because it leads into the Straw Poll and many Iowans will be watching. Our job is to get the word about RP to as many Iowans as we can, build up a curiosity level and let RP take care of the rest.

The last week before the straw poll should be our own "surge" to the state of Iowa. And remember, any Iowan can show up. That helps us.

----------


## Bossobass

> Nope, we don't know.  I doubt I'll get an answer back, but I'll try emailing Joe Seehusen and asking him.


When I was in Des Moines for the rally, Joe approached me early that morning and told me that they had food to feed 800 people. He said that if 800 people don't show up, they'll hafta throw the food away. He asked me to hit the streets and fill the hall.

I laughed.

I told him that he could stop worrying about 800 plates of food and start looking beyond this rally to the straw poll and the primaries.

YES...Joe is the guy to contact. RP has what looks to be growing into a HUGE rally in Pittsburgh on the 3rd and a national debate on the 5th with a million things in between to get done. The fact that Kent was absent in Greenville/Spartanburg last Saturday confirms that the campaign is growing exponentially (which he has told us numerous times recently).

Joe is in charge in Iowa. Get on him and get your answers.

I'll see you all there for the debate and to hit the streets afterward. RP will be THE guy after the debate, and we'll take full advantage of that fact.

If you can't go there, send money, call Iowans, Mail Iowans, raise money for Adopt an Iowan, Spam the Hungry, make videos, paint your windshields and make it happen yourself instead of whining about HQ's failure to direct your efforts.

Sorry, but this isn't the time to be spewing negative at HQ, IMHO, FWIW, just my 2 cents, etc., etc.

Bosso

----------


## beermotor

Bosso is wise!

----------


## ghemminger

> When I was in Des Moines for the rally, Joe approached me early that morning and told me that they had food to feed 800 people. He said that if 800 people don't show up, they'll hafta throw the food away. He asked me to hit the streets and fill the hall.
> 
> I laughed.
> 
> I told him that he could stop worrying about 800 plates of food and start looking beyond this rally to the straw poll and the primaries.
> 
> YES...Joe is the guy to contact. RP has what looks to be growing into a HUGE rally in Pittsburgh on the 3rd and a national debate on the 5th with a million things in between to get done. The fact that Kent was absent in Greenville/Spartanburg last Saturday confirms that the campaign is growing exponentially (which he has told us numerous times recently).
> 
> Joe is in charge in Iowa. Get on him and get your answers.
> ...


Bump

----------


## Dave

I just got a slick ad from Rudy.  For someone skipping the Ames straw poll he sure seems to be focusing on Iowa a lot - he was here last weekend, just started running radio ads this week and now direct mail.  I guess he's getting ready for the caucuses in January.

It quotes the Boston Herald - "The Mayor who should be President".  Then it features My 12 Commitments to the American People.

People will eat this up.  What they don't know is the indigestion they will suffer later.

----------


## Lord Xar

> I just got a slick ad from Rudy.  For someone skipping the Ames straw poll he sure seems to be focusing on Iowa a lot - he was here last weekend, just started running radio ads this week and now direct mail.  I guess he's getting ready for the caucuses in January.
> 
> It quotes the Boston Herald - "The Mayor who should be President".  Then it features My 12 Commitments to the American People.
> 
> People will eat this up.  What they don't know is the indigestion they will suffer later.


Dave... Can you give me the lowdown on the types of ads you are hearing..

30 second or 60 second....???

Also, is there music.... and what are they focusing on?


What times are you hearing these ads?? And what station.....

ping the other thread, here or thru PM

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Joe is in charge in Iowa. Get on him and get your answers.
> 
> I'll see you all there for the debate and to hit the streets afterward. RP will be THE guy after the debate, and we'll take full advantage of that fact.
> 
> If you can't go there, send money, call Iowans, Mail Iowans, raise money for Adopt an Iowan, Spam the Hungry, make videos, paint your windshields and make it happen yourself instead of whining about HQ's failure to direct your efforts.
> 
> Sorry, but this isn't the time to be spewing negative at HQ, IMHO, FWIW, just my 2 cents, etc., etc.
> 
> Bosso


That's exactly why I emailed Joe, Bosso.  And who exactly are you implying that is spewing "negative" at HQ? I certainly was not.  I was trying to find out if THEY were planning on running ads. I was not asking for their direction or help!  What I was trying to do, without crossing FEC lines, was to find out where best to focus our own ad campaign.  For example, if they had decided on radio ads, then it would probably make sense for us to direct our funds and efforts to a newspaper ad.  I saw people here keep asking the same question, so I decided to try to get an answer.   BTW, I received an answer from Heather and she said they had not decided yet whether to run ads and if they did, hadn't decided on the message.

Just as it is not time to be spewing negative at HQ (which I agree with BTW), it is not time to be spewing negative BS at a fellow Ron Paul supporter who is doing everything in their capacity to help this campaign.  Especially when you are flat out wrong in your claim.

----------


## Dave

> Dave... Can you give me the lowdown on the types of ads you are hearing..
> 
> 30 second or 60 second....???
> 
> Also, is there music.... and what are they focusing on?
> 
> 
> What times are you hearing these ads?? And what station.....
> 
> ping the other thread, here or thru PM


I can't remember if they're 30 or 60 seconds.  I think with some googling you can actually hear them.  For example, about a third of the way down this page you can download the MP3 of Tancredo's newest ad.  His previous ad was entirely about illegal immigration.

http://teamtancredo.typepad.com/

Here's one for Romney done by his wife.  It's one of the better ones I've heard.  The text is here with a link at the bottom for the MP3.

http://www.mittromney.com/News/Press...omney_Radio_Ad

Here's a link to the radio ad Rudy just started running:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gP9Uv8isca8

You get the idead.  Just google 'romney radio commercial' or 'ad' or whatever and see what more you can find.  T. Thompson ran a radio ad that was entirely about illegal immigration.

I generally only listed to talk radio.  The best local shows are 1040 WHO from 9-11:30 (Jan Mickelson), WOW 98.3 from 1:20 to 3:40 (Mac's World) and WHO again from 4 to 7 (Steve Deace).

If candidates are running radio on other stations or on TV I'm just not likely to catch them.

----------


## FreedomLover

> For example, about a third of the way down this page you can download the MP3 of Tancredo's newest ad.  His previous ad was entirely about illegal immigration.
> http://teamtancredo.typepad.com/


His campaign is entirely about illegal immigration.

----------


## Dave

> I just got a slick ad from Rudy. For someone skipping the Ames straw poll he sure seems to be focusing on Iowa a lot - he was here last weekend, just started running radio ads this week and now direct mail. I guess he's getting ready for the caucuses in January.
> 
> It quotes the Boston Herald - "The Mayor who should be President". Then it features My 12 Commitments to the American People.
> 
> People will eat this up. What they don't know is the indigestion they will suffer later.


Man, I just posted this a few hours ago.  Well, tonight I got a phone call from a live volunteer for Rudy.  I missed the call but he left a long voice mail urging my support and giving me a number to call.  The guy had a northeastern accent.

Rudy is pressing Iowa HARD right now.  I wonder if he's trying to steal some of the Ames Straw Poll limelight?

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

You know what fries me right now?  As we hear about slick mailings from Benito, radio ads, and thinking about how Lord Xar is putting a LOT of effort into radio ads, and how we're pooling our hard-earned money to try to make a dent in this media circus, what *FRIES* me right now is that someone dropped the ball with the _Des Moines Register_.  That free media was worth more than the thousands of dollars Lord Xar is eeking together from our earnest souls, and all it would have taken was a few minutes on the phone from the campaign.  *THAT*'S what fries me right now.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> Man, I just posted this a few hours ago.  Well, tonight I got a phone call from a live volunteer for Rudy.  I missed the call but he left a long voice mail urging my support and giving me a number to call.  The guy had a northeastern accent.
> 
> Rudy is pressing Iowa HARD right now.  I wonder if he's trying to steal some of the Ames Straw Poll limelight?


Dave, you're an Iowan.  Call the Des Moines Register and tell them that Rudy is campaigning for the Straw Poll.  Rudy IS participating in the Straw Poll.  Call them, then call Jan Mikkelson, and write a letter to the editor of all the major papers.  Dateline Des Moines:  Rudy IS campaigning for the Straw Poll.

----------


## Dave

> You know what fries me right now? As we hear about slick mailings from Benito, radio ads, and thinking about how Lord Xar is putting a LOT of effort into radio ads, and how we're pooling our hard-earned money to try to make a dent in this media circus, what *FRIES* me right now is that someone dropped the ball with the _Des Moines Register_. That free media was worth more than the thousands of dollars Lord Xar is eeking together from our earnest souls, and all it would have taken was a few minutes on the phone from the campaign. *THAT*'S what fries me right now.


I understand that HQ has undertaken damage control on this (me, too!) and it must have helped since Ron Paul was one of only 6 republicans listed in the Register comparison feature on cancer research (I posted about this here yesterday).  Hopefully RPs photo and positions continue to appear in these (fingers crossed).

What bugs me is that Rudy hits me with an Iowa visit about 4 days ago, and then a radio ad, a mailing, and a phone call all today.  Here we commoners are pooling lunch money for a half-page ad in the Ames Tribune and trying to figure out how to hang signs and pass out volunteer-made DVDs - then we get run over by the big money machine.  Here we are choking on the exhaust and trying to figure out what just hit us.

What can we do?  Pick ourselves up, dust ourselves off, and get back in the game.  This must be how it felt when David took on Goliath.

----------


## Bossobass

> That's exactly why I emailed Joe, Bosso.  And who exactly are you implying that is spewing "negative" at HQ? I certainly was not.  I was trying to find out if THEY were planning on running ads. I was not asking for their direction or help!  What I was trying to do, without crossing FEC lines, was to find out where best to focus our own ad campaign.  For example, if they had decided on radio ads, then it would probably make sense for us to direct our funds and efforts to a newspaper ad.  I saw people here keep asking the same question, so I decided to try to get an answer.   BTW, I received an answer from Heather and she said they had not decided yet whether to run ads and if they did, hadn't decided on the message.
> 
> Just as it is not time to be spewing negative at HQ (which I agree with BTW), it is not time to be spewing negative BS at a fellow Ron Paul supporter who is doing everything in their capacity to help this campaign.  Especially when you are flat out wrong in your claim.


Easy there, Lib...

I just quoted your post to underscore the point that Seehusen is the guy to contact about anything to do with Iowa.

Just read the last few pages (before my post) of criticism toward HQ. It accomplishes nothing and irks me when that sort of thing bogs down an otherwise productive thread.

My post was directed at those posts, not yours. I sometimes lack the time to be thorough enough to avoid stepping on toes, which is why I don't post much. 

This is a subject that grates on me, the criticism and endless suggestions of what HQ should be doing. 

We got our first batch of Iowan phone #s today. We have a phone bank set up here. We raised a nice piece of change for Adopt and Iowan in Greenville last Sat. I'll fly to Iowa and rent a car and stay a few days. In the meanwhile, I'm in constant contact with Pittsburgh on their upcoming rally (because I'm from there originally and still have many contacts for logistical help). I managed to put together a 30 sec ad last night. My car is lettered up and I have someone drive it every day. I monitor meetup groups in SC and NH because I'll be heading to both places to help this fall, and...have never made a single call to HQ.

I tried not to single anyone out and ended up putting my foot in my mouth anyway. It was not my intent to offend you in any way. Sorry for the poor wording.

Bosso

----------


## Shatterhand

Hey, Everyone,

I used to get fried up too by the utter incompetence of the campaign. But then I realized that there's something fun about participating in a farce. Yes! Aren't we having a good laugh? I mean, look at the people running against Dr. Paul. It's some sort of absurd dream. And yet, how amazing to have the opportunity to take part in the grass roots action. Despite the bungling of the campaign, we are giving it our all (and I'm sure we're bungling too). I think we should have some fun doing all this stuff. How else, how else can we write and call and do all the grunt work? Would you want it any other way? I'm having a great time!

----------


## Syren123

I have to agree, Shatterhand..."bungling" is the right word!  I've only had to speak directly to HQ a couple of times about scheduling issues and I always got an "I'm overwhelmed and I might get to it" attitude.  Oh, okay...I'm just trying to raise money here.  No hurry.

It's really not that big a deal...we'll make our end work no matter what they do over there, and it IS kinda fun to be a part of this neophyte effort!  Just because everyone at HQ is a complete newb being thrown into the big leagues with no net doesn't mean Ron Paul can't win.  On the contrary...we can play an even bigger part and be more influential than supporters normally do and are.

After Clinton won in 92, they made a film of the campaign called "Boiler Room" or something like that.  The Ragin' Cajun was the go-go campaign manager and ineffetual hanger-on Stephanopoulos was there saying nothing and nodding his head like he always does....talk about the Perfect Storm of Stupidity...and they STILL WON!!  

Let's forget Bill's CFR affiliation for the sake of argument and focus on the fact that all those noobs didn't know what the f they were doing and it still happened.

----------


## Badger Paul

Exactly Satterhand! This is a do-it-yourself camapign, an individual initative camapaign. Minutemen don't wait for orders from HQ, we act! So much of the fun has gone out of politics because campaigns are so centralized and impersonal because they're mostly run on television. That's what makes RP's camapaign so different, because we are the campaign. We're the headquarters and we're the brain trust. If it was the other way around, RP would be dead in the water. Bceuase it isn't, we have a chance, a chance to shake up politics as usual with good old fashion American gumption, imagination and effort. We can be very inspirational to a nation addicted to waiting for Washington to do something. Let's not be the same way when comes to our own camapaign.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Bosso...

No problem.  You just quoted me is all, when you made your statement, so it was logical to think you were referring to me.  

Let's keep going.  And Bosso, I enjoy your posts.  You stay on top of the game and seem to always keep pointed in the WIN direction.  I always find your posts very encouraging and a reminder to myself to get back focused again.  So please keep up the posts when you have time to do so.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I understand that HQ has undertaken damage control on this (me, too!) and it must have helped since Ron Paul was one of only 6 republicans listed in the Register comparison feature on cancer research (I posted about this here yesterday).  Hopefully RPs photo and positions continue to appear in these (fingers crossed).
> 
> What bugs me is that Rudy hits me with an Iowa visit about 4 days ago, and then a radio ad, a mailing, and a phone call all today.  Here we commoners are pooling lunch money for a half-page ad in the Ames Tribune and trying to figure out how to hang signs and pass out volunteer-made DVDs - then we get run over by the big money machine.  Here we are choking on the exhaust and trying to figure out what just hit us.
> 
> What can we do?  Pick ourselves up, dust ourselves off, and get back in the game.  This must be how it felt when David took on Goliath.


That reminds me.  I think I'll donate another $100 to the Iowa ad campaign fund.     We can do it, folks.  The other guys are all plastic.  We're the substance.  I know it, you know it and soon everyone else will know it too.

----------


## Dave

Yesterday I posted a link to the youtube video made by the mother of 7 little kids whose family participated in a parade south of Des Moines.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vsGoc6MCu8

This amazing woman then got an idea and called the Iowa State Fair, gave them $30, and got "us" entered into the huge Iowa State Fair Parade.  They asked how many people we would have in our group and I think she told them 500!

For everyone coming to Iowa for the Aug. 5 debate and/or Aug. 11 Ames Straw Poll and looking for things to do in between, this will be a great opportunity to show our support - the parade is in Des Moines on the evening of Aug. 8.

Keep your eye on www.paulforall.com for details.

What a great example of someone just taking the initiative and getting something done.  She takes care of 7 little kids - the rest of us don't have an excuse.

----------


## goldenequity

*Please feel free to use any or all of this text in your Ames efforts. * 




 _"Protecting the rights of even the least individual among us is basically the only excuse the government has for even existing."_ 

Is our government protecting our individual rights and the traditional values of the Constitution? The answer is most clearly "no."

What are Constitutional traditional values?

Looking across history, they are most certainly _not_ aggressive bloated government, a collapsing monetary system, weak borders, wire-tapping, or preemptive wars. America desperately needs leadership to reverse the size of government, lower taxes, encourage free trade, and get out of foreign entanglements, our bank accounts and our bedrooms. 

Who can begin reversing decades of bloated and corrosive legislation from the administrations and parties who have lost sight of our Constitution and traditional core values?

We must elect a candidate, who will pursue a humble defensive foreign policy and who will bring our soldiers home and I mean all.  That means saving almost five hundred billion dollars a year. A half-trillion saved and not spent. Compound that annually. 

Is a half-trillion dollars then saved for entitlements, federal pork and earmarking? Don’t even think about it!

In his 20 years in Congress, Ron Paul has not once voted to raise taxes or congressional pay. Professional lobbyists do not even darken this Congressman’s door.  He is known amongst his colleagues as “Doctor No” for refusing any legislation that spends tax money on _anything_ not endorsed specifically by the Constitution.

He wants the money to stay with you, to be spent locally, to prosper your own State and local community. It’s your money. Improve and use it to take personal responsibility for your own lives and local communities.  In your prosperity, give to community charities instead of demanding the Federal government help the poor and unfortunate among you.

This was the strict and liberating intention of our founding fathers and the Constitution.
There was no income tax…none.  It worked so well for so long, that our country’s prosperity exploded exponentially and was the envy of all other nations of the world.  

Stop being a good Republican. Stop being a good Democrat.  Start being a good American.

As the only Republican candidate who solitarily opposed the war in Iraq and loudly protested the corrosive effects of the Homeland Security Act upon our Civil Liberties, let's give Ron Paul a chance, to lead us out of this mess.  Our country is literally going broke trying to sustain a policy of policing the world and a bloated Federalized system of government.

Please go this weekend to the Ames Iowa Poll and cast your straw vote for Ron Paul.

Thank you so much.

----------


## LibertyEagle

typo --- "amoung" should be among.

This also needs rewording... "Saved for entitlements, federal pork and earmarking?"

----------


## goldenequity

> typo --- "amoung" should be among.
> 
> This also needs rewording... "Saved for entitlements, federal pork and earmarking?"


Done!

----------


## Dave

I just got another live phone call on behalf of "I'm backing off my plans for the Ames Straw Poll" Romney - offering me a free ride and tickets to the Ames Straw Poll.  I pressed the gal and found it she's calling from some telemarketing company in Maine - not a volunteer or a supporter.

Maybe someday the RP campaign can pay for some targeted calls into Iowa but for right now everyone making phone calls into Iowa and not getting a paycheck for it should be proud of themselves.

----------


## Dave

This is a riot.  I don't belive for a minute that T. Thompson was ever going to draw 'hundreds to thousands' of bikers, etc. to a street dance the night before the Straw Poll.

That said, I think bikers are a great audience for Ron Paul.  I know the Iowa Coordinator is pursuing ABATE, etc.



Ames, Ia. - Tommy Thompson's presidential campaign has canceled an Ames street dance designed to attract motorcyclists to the Republican straw poll in a spat over fees the city planned to charge for security and other costs.

A campaign worker said that the city's fees were too high and that it appeared local officials were trying to discourage the event.

Thompson, a Republican and former governor of Wisconsin, had planned to hold a "Power of the People" rally Aug. 10, the night before the GOP straw poll, in downtown Ames. It was expected to attract motorcyclists, a group the campaign has worked to cultivate as supporters.

Thompson campaign aides said they are now planning a smaller event at an indoor restaurant in downtown Ames instead of the street dance.

...

Sanfelipo, who worked with city staff to negotiate details of the event, said city reimbursements, including security costs, would have equaled about $2,000.

She said it wasn't just the money that caused the campaign to pull out of holding the street dance.

"It was a combination of the money and the combination of the fact they were turning this into something very negative," she said. "We wanted it to be something lighthearted, and small-town, and a street dance. For them to scare everybody and make them think it was a gang war and have all this police presence is not what we were after."

Ames Police Commander Jim Robinson said the department suggested four to six officers should be hired as security, and work for about five hours at $38 per hour.

Susan Gwiasda, an Ames spokesperson, said the city requested additional security amid challenges with pinning down the campaign on how many people would attend.

"I think it was the uncertainty and the number of people attending because the numbers were hundreds to thousands," she said.

----------


## Noodles

so much for the right of the people to peacefully assemble...

----------


## Akus

What Is Xanadu?

----------


## Johnnybags

[QUOTE=Dave;90149]This is a riot.  I don't belive for a minute that T. Thompson was ever going to draw 'hundreds to thousands' of bikers, etc. to a street dance the night before the Straw Poll.

That said, I think bikers are a great audience for Ron Paul.  I know the Iowa Coordinator is pursuing ABATE, etc.


6 officers for 6 people and a couple curious pedestrians? 2k, good call Tommy, save the ammo for a pupu platter for 6 and some Mai Thai's

----------


## LibertyEagle

> This is a riot.  I don't belive for a minute that T. Thompson was ever going to draw 'hundreds to thousands' of bikers, etc. to a street dance the night before the Straw Poll.
> 
> That said, I think bikers are a great audience for Ron Paul.  I know the Iowa Coordinator is pursuing ABATE, etc.



Dave, are there a lot of bikers in Iowa?  If so, there's a guy in Austin that should be pulled into this effort to get them on board.

----------


## Dave

> What Is Xanadu?


I've been waiting weeks for someone to ask this.  I use this as a metaphor for utopian paradise.  Xanadu was the summer home of Kubla Kahn's Mongol empire.  He was the grandson of Genghis Kahn.  Marco Polo partied there in the 13th century.

Now back to your regular scheduled programming...

----------


## Dave

KCCI TV in Des Moines just released these results from a poll taken July 23-25 of 600 likely Iowa voters. It's interesting that only Romney, F. Thompson, and Ron Paul went up since May, though the margin of error is 4 points. It's interesting to see how McCain and Giuliani are being punished for skipping the Ames Straw Poll. Even more interesting is that we're only 1 point out of second place among those who will be in Ames.

Also - 71% disapprove of Bush and 70% say the Iraq war isn't worth it.  Think Iowa will be a red state in '08?  Only if Ron Paul's on the ticket!

I also find the movement of Richardson to be interesting. Here's the story:

http://www.kcci.com/politics/13763159/detail.html


*DemocraticCandidates*
*July KCCI Poll May KCCI Poll Change*
John Edwards 27 26 +1
Hillary Clinton 22 28 -6Barack Obama 16 22 -6
Bill Richardson 11 7 +4
Joe Biden 3 2 +1
Dennis Kucinich 2 2 Unchanged
Chris Dodd 2 2 Unchanged
Mike Gravel 1 1 Unchanged 
Undecided not read 16 10 +6 

*RepublicanCandidates*

*July KCCI Poll May KCCI Poll Change*
Mitt Romney 25 16 +9
Fred Thompson 14 9 +5
Rudy Giuliani 13 17 -4
John McCain 10 18 -8
Newt Gingrich 6 6 Unchanged
Mike Huckabee 2 2 Unchanged
Tommy Thompson 2 3 -1
Tom Tancredo 2 3 -1
Sam Brownback 2 2 Unchanged
Duncan Hunter 1 1 Unchanged
Ron Paul 1 - +1Undecided not read 22 22 Unchanged

----------


## Shatterhand

Ron Paul only plus 1? Should I stop writing letters to Iowans now or later? Should we stop the Call Iowa program? What about all those Straw Poll DVDs? What do you guys want us to do?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Ron Paul only plus 1? Should I stop writing letters to Iowans now or later? Should we stop the Call Iowa program? What about all those Straw Poll DVDs? What do you guys want us to do?


Don't let it get you down.  Onward!  They'll come up.     We haven't even run the radio ads or the newspaper ad yet.  Keep on goin'!

----------


## Dave

Got a nice slick piece from Tancredo in the mail yesterday. All about illegal immigration, of course. It has a comparison table about amnesty, the fence, etc. and compares his positions with Romney, Brownback, and T. Thompson. He must not see Huckabee or Paul as a threat?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Got a nice slick piece from Tancredo in the mail yesterday. All about illegal immigration, of course. It has a comparison table about amnesty, the fence, etc. and compares his positions with Romney, Brownback, and T. Thompson. He must not see Huckabee or Paul as a threat?


He wouldn't want to include Paul, because then he wouldn't have as much to crow about.

----------


## Dave

Last night I went to the Dallas County GOP central committee meeting to support Ron Paul.

I wasn't quite sure what to expect. I wrapped a slim jim inside a tri-fold along with Dr. Paul's statement of faith. I don't imagine there's a lot of pro-abortion non-Christians involved in GOP organizations so I thought this would be good.

Dallas County is one of Iowa's largest and fastest-growing (there are 99 counties in Iowa), just west of Des Moines. It took me about 40 minutes to get there. When I pulled in I saw a W '04 sticker on one car and ones for Rudy and Tancredo. Some guy was sticking John Cox signs in the ground.

I went in and things got started. There were about 25 people there but I quickly learned that several of them were people just like me - there to speak on behalf of a presidential candidate. There were people there for Giuliani, McCain, Tancredo, and Romney. John Cox himself showed up with a small entourage. There was a table set up for literature so I spread out some of my Ron Paul stuff. Most of what was on the table was for John Cox but this was no suprise since he was in the room. Cox shook my hand and saw my RP stuff. He seemed a bit surprised and said it was great to see people supporting their candidates.

Cox was in a hurry to go somewhere else so they let him go first. He gave a really nice speech and echoed much of what RP says - freedom, Constitution, eliminate the IRS, etc. He's some businessman from Chicago. He's pro-Iraq war, pro-life, and pro-fair tax. He kept referring to the "Law and Order guy". He told an interesting story about being in a tiny town in NW Iowa and being asked by some elderly women about what he'd do about illegal immigration. He couldn't believe that the issue is so big here that little old ladies in small-town Iowa are concerned about it. This guy is likeable (outsider, not a career politician, etc.) but I don't think American is ready to make someone with zero political experience into the next President. Anyway, he split when he was done. He mentioned something about appearing at the Iowa State Fair on August 10th with Tancredo and Huckabee.

At their previous monthly meeting they said they had reps from T. Thompson, Romney, Tancredo, and Giuliani there - and except for Romney they were different people than were there last night.

The Giuliani guy was the students for Giuliani chair from the U of Iowa. He just said that Giuliani would be here Aug. 4-6 for the debate and that 150,000 mailers had just gone out.

The Tancredo woman was 20-something and the 'central Iowa chair'. She just read off one of Tancredo's mailers.

I spoke for about 5 minutes as I passed out my RP stuff. Everyone had heard of RP and it seems like I was well-received.

The young guy for Romney was especially well-received. It's not that he was any great speaker, it just seemed like he knew everyone there already and had been there several times. The local state representative was there and was going to be introducing Romney at some upcoming event out there.

The poor McCain guy seemed known to the people there and was like 'yeah, we're still going'.

I got the impression that I was the only one there on my own dime. I think the others were all paid interns or otherwise connected with the campaigns. These people were all young and one drove off in a new saab and another in a new volvo.

Afterward, I visited with one of the locals. He likes a lot about RP but thinks we have to defeat the islamic fundamentalists in the mideast because if we don't they will come here and eliminate us, as that is what they are charged with accomplishing. I tried to focus on the things I thought we had in common.

The Tancredo woman said that she has met a lot of people who are torn between Tancredo and Ron Paul.

I didn't expect to see all these people from other campaigns. I should have known better. It underscores the importance of us getting out and being seen and heard. It felt good to know these people were exposed to a real Ron Paul supporter and NOT on the internet.

----------


## lucius

> Last night I went to the Dallas County GOP central committee meeting to support Ron Paul.
> 
> I wasn't quite sure what to expect. I wrapped a slim jim inside a tri-fold along with Dr. Paul's statement of faith. I don't imagine there's a lot of pro-abortion non-Christians involved in GOP organizations so I thought this would be good.
> 
> Dallas County is one of Iowa's largest and fastest-growing (there are 99 counties in Iowa), just west of Des Moines. It took me about 40 minutes to get there. When I pulled in I saw a W '04 sticker on one car and ones for Rudy and Tancredo. Some guy was sticking John Cox signs in the ground.
> 
> I went in and things got started. There were about 25 people there but I quickly learned that several of them were people just like me - there to speak on behalf of a presidential candidate. There were people there for Giuliani, McCain, Tancredo, and Romney. John Cox himself showed up with a small entourage. There was a table set up for literature so I spread out some of my Ron Paul stuff. Most of what was on the table was for John Cox but this was no suprise since he was in the room. Cox shook my hand and saw my RP stuff. He seemed a bit surprised and said it was great to see people supporting their candidates.
> 
> Cox was in a hurry to go somewhere else so they let him go first. He gave a really nice speech and echoed much of what RP says - freedom, Constitution, eliminate the IRS, etc. He's some businessman from Chicago. He's pro-Iraq war, pro-life, and pro-fair tax. He kept referring to the "Law and Order guy". He told an interesting story about being in a tiny town in NW Iowa and being asked by some elderly women about what he'd do about illegal immigration. He couldn't believe that the issue is so big here that little old ladies in small-town Iowa are concerned about it. This guy is likeable (outsider, not a career politician, etc.) but I don't think American is ready to make someone with zero political experience into the next President. Anyway, he split when he was done. He mentioned something about appearing at the Iowa State Fair on August 10th with Tancredo and Huckabee.
> ...


Thanks Dave!

----------


## Dave

I just heard yet another new radio ad from Tancredo that features an attack against Brownback for a number of his positions, especially illegal immigration.  I think we'll hear a lot more negative stuff as the candidates try to shore up support for the Ames Straw Poll on Aug. 11.

----------


## Dave

I just got another voice mail from a Romney caller.  It was a live person but he sounded drunk or sleepy - obviously some poor sucker at a telemarketing agency just punching the time clock.  No enthusiasm whatsoever.

----------


## Lord Xar

> I just heard yet another new radio ad from Tancredo that features an attack against Brownback for a number of his positions, especially illegal immigration.  I think we'll hear a lot more negative stuff as the candidates try to shore up support for the Ames Straw Poll on Aug. 11.


What radio station and what time are you hearing this?

----------


## Badger Paul

Good work Dave!

----------


## Lord Xar

> I just got another voice mail from a Romney caller.  It was a live person but he sounded drunk or sleepy - obviously some poor sucker at a telemarketing agency just punching the time clock.  No enthusiasm whatsoever.


do you know if ANYBODY is getting those letters or calls from Ron Paul supporters????

you seem to get alot of contacts from people,, do you know if others are getting contacts from us?

----------


## Dave

> What radio station and what time are you hearing this?


Newsradio 1040 WHO.

----------


## Dave

> do you know if ANYBODY is getting those letters or calls from Ron Paul supporters????
> 
> you seem to get alot of contacts from people,, do you know if others are getting contacts from us?


Haven't heard of any yet, but I AM starting to see and hear of a few Ron Paul signs and bumper stickers out and about.

----------


## LibertyEagle

What is the Iowa Meetup Group doing as far as putting up signs, etc.?  I would imagine most everyone is on-board to help Gigaplex start the big distribution of the DVDs, right?

----------


## Dave

A sub-headline in yesterday's DM Register said "Romney stands by right to flip-flop".  It was a story about him defending his right to change his mind but can you imagine how angry you'd be as a supporter because of this headline?  This is a reminder of how the old media can paint you with their choice of brushes.

http://desmoinesregister.com/apps/pb...0382/-1/caucus

----------


## Dave

A front-page article today on how candidates who oppose the war in Iraq need to convince voters they are willing to use force when necessary.  It's in the context of democrats (since we all know there's no Republicans opposed to the war in Iraq) but applies to us as well:

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/app...ategory=caucus

----------


## Dave

Yet another call from Mitt "I'm scaling back my Ames plans" Romney today - urging me to take his free ticket and transportation to Ames.

----------


## Dave

DM Sunday Register had another comparison table of candidates' positions.  Ron Paul is among the 9 featured.  The table doesn't appear to be online but the front-page story that went with it is here:

http://desmoinesregister.com/apps/pb...0326/1001/NEWS

Here's Dr. Paul's part of the table (I'd love for you to see it all but it's too big):

Q. What would you do to ensure U.S. fourth-graders are competitive in acamdemic achievement with their international peers in math, science, and reading?

A. Paul said he would get the federal govt out of the classroom and allow states, local officials and parents to make the decisions that are best for their individual situations.

Q. What, if anything, would you do to change the No Child Left Behind legislation, and how much, if any, federal money needs to be added to the program?

A. Paul said NCLB is unconstitutional legislation that usurped state and local authority over education.  He said he would seek to repeal this law and give the money being spent on NCLB back to America's parents so they could once again be in charge of their children's educations.

Q. Are you concerned about the amount of college debt young people have?  If so, what should the federal govt do to help solve this problem?

A.  Paul said that he is concerned about college debt and that the best way to combat it is to lower the tax burden on the American family so a person can have more resources to devote to education.

----------


## freelance

Does that gargantuan photo of T. Thompson mean that they're endorsing that chip-crazed fool?

----------


## markpa

> Yet another call from Mitt "I'm scaling back my Ames plans" Romney today - urging me to take his free ticket and transportation to Ames.


I think you should take the free ticket and the free ride....wear your Ron Paul shirt on the way up and vote for the good Dr.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Hmmm.  How many Ron Paul Tshirts do you think we could get on those buses?  Eh, that won't look good for Ron Paul.  Ron Paul supporters not freeloaders.

----------


## nullvalu

> I think you should take the free ticket and the free ride....wear your Ron Paul shirt on the way up and vote for the good Dr.


lmao i was just going to post the same suggestion..

----------


## Mom4Ron

> Does that gargantuan photo of T. Thompson mean that they're endorsing that chip-crazed fool?


I swear, every time I see his picture, I'm reminded of that cartoon guy that Captain Kangaroo used to talk to, Fred from Channel One http://www.toontracker.com/kangaroo/fred.htm

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I swear, every time I see his picture, I'm reminded of that cartoon guy that Captain Kangaroo used to talk to, Fred from Channel One http://www.toontracker.com/kangaroo/fred.htm


How funny.  I don't remember that thing.  Good to see Mr. Green Jeans again though.

----------


## poppop_schell

> I got a similar response from the reporter and forwarded everything to Jesse Benton, Joe Seehusen, and the other 2 Iowa employees of the campaign.


IMO, the only reason that Ron Paul has any recognition in Iowa is because of the Meetup Groups.  I am totally UNIMPRESSED by the paid National and Iowa staff people.  Messing up with no answer from the major Iowa newspaper is "criminal" negligence from a political standpoint!!!!

FWIW, there is an alternative campaign plan being developed by some VERY experienced politocs who helped in past Buchahan Iowa cmapigns that will be brought out IF the Iowa Straw poll is a disaster.  

Also, there are MANY Iowa volunterers working VERY hard.  They are distributing 16,000 DVDs especicially made Ames DVDs this past weekend AND this weekend.  They got over half distributed this past weekend to voters doors.  They could use help for next weekend.

IMO, there needs to be a MAJOR shakeup in the paid campaign staff.  Too much is at stake to let incompetance and negligence stay in place.

----------


## poppop_schell

FYI,  I have YET to receive any telephone numbers.  Anyone here receive any? NOT hearing much about others getting them in the Iowa Meetups.  This is after National took away Operation Spooner and PROMISED they would get telephone numbers out in just a few days????

BTW,  I am a member of EVERY Iowa Meetup (about 15).  I am hoping to have an Unbrella Iowa Meetup up and running before the Ames strawvote.  The lack of UMBRELLA  is showing how important it is to coordinate activities and lazer focus RP resources on key places and activities.  There is also a National Unbrella of Meetups getting started.  NO, the grassroots is NOT waiting for marching orders from National.

I did receive 50 mail and have sent them out.  I asked for 50 more but so far NO response.

----------


## Dave

Mr. Schell - I think you've done some good things for the RP effort but I disagree with your assessment of HQ. I've met all the Iowa staff and most of the national staff and been impressed. These people are working as hard as they can and to the best of their ability, IMO. If you think someone isn't listening to you then just go do your own thing, but always identify yourself as "just a volunteer".

They can't even come on here and respond to your assessment due to FEC issues. It would be a waste of time, anyway.

Besides, you're responding to an issue that came up a week ago (and dozens of posts) and has since been resolved by HQ. The DM Register has included Dr. Paul in two "Where Republican Candidates Stand" features since the omission.

No looking back! Let's move onward to Ames!

----------


## Lord Xar

did you receive that mailing regarding the voter fraud and volunteers for iowa?

Perhaps it should be posted here.

----------


## Shatterhand

> Mr. Schell - I think you've done some good things for the RP effort but I disagree with your assessment of HQ. I've met all the Iowa staff and most of the national staff and been impressed. These people are working as hard as they can and to the best of their ability, IMO. If you think someone isn't listening to you then just go do your own thing, but always identify yourself as "just a volunteer".
> 
> They can't even come on here and respond to your assessment due to FEC issues. It would be a waste of time, anyway.
> 
> Besides, you're responding to an issue that came up a week ago (and dozens of posts) and has since been resolved by HQ. The DM Register has included Dr. Paul in two "Where Republican Candidates Stand" features since the omission.
> 
> No looking back! Let's move onward to Ames!


Dave, can you tell us the latest from Iowa? The DVD drop off went well according to Gigaplex. But how else is everything going over there?

----------


## LibertyEagle

Schell, I finally received my numbers a couple of weeks ago.  Many people are on their second batch.  If you still haven't received yours, email Heather at..

heather@ronpaul2008.com

----------


## LibertyEagle

> BTW,  I am a member of EVERY Iowa Meetup (about 15).  I am hoping to have an Unbrella Iowa Meetup up and running before the Ames strawvote.  The lack of UMBRELLA  is showing how important it is to coordinate activities and lazer focus RP resources on key places and activities.  There is also a National Unbrella of Meetups getting started.  NO, the grassroots is NOT waiting for marching orders from National.



I think what he's saying here has merit.  The ability to quickly reach Meetup group organizers by state, or nationwide, would be very beneficial it seems.   It's not often that we have to coordinate at these levels, but when we do, it would be nice to have this capability at our fingertips.  Otherwise, it is very time consuming or the ball gets dropped completely.

----------


## Slugg

> I think what he's saying here has merit.  The ability to quickly reach Meetup group organizers by state, or nationwide, would be very beneficial it seems.   It's not often that we have to coordinate at these levels, but when we do, it would be nice to have this capability at our fingertips.  Otherwise, it is very time consuming or the ball gets dropped completely.


That's easy enough....have a Ron Paul MeetUp coordinator meetup group.   That way everyone is on the same mailing list.

----------


## ARealConservative

> FYI,  I have YET to receive any telephone numbers.  Anyone here receive any? NOT hearing much about others getting them in the Iowa Meetups.  This is after National took away Operation Spooner and PROMISED they would get telephone numbers out in just a few days????
> 
> BTW,  I am a member of EVERY Iowa Meetup (about 15).  I am hoping to have an Unbrella Iowa Meetup up and running before the Ames strawvote.  The lack of UMBRELLA  is showing how important it is to coordinate activities and lazer focus RP resources on key places and activities.  There is also a National Unbrella of Meetups getting started.  NO, the grassroots is NOT waiting for marching orders from National.
> 
> I did receive 50 mail and have sent them out.  I asked for 50 more but so far NO response.


I've bit my tongue long enough.

We all see reality in a different way.  In my view of reality, we have a guy who contantly likes to talk himself up, yet does nearly nothing for the campaign (nothign verifiable atleast)

Yes, you are in every meetup.  I know - I get email responses to every single event you say no to.  You don't go to any meetup meetings, but you constantly reply no to them.  Are you aware of the number of emails that get sent from doing such a thing?  It's the Dr. Schell spam hour in my inbox sometimes.

You don't go to meetings - we get it.  So stop RSPV'ing no to them.  We already know you aren't coming because that's how you roll.

And yes, I know how busy you are.  We are all busy - which is why I don't waste my time joinging meetup groups when I have zero plans on working with that meetup group.

Seems harsh?  Good.  Quit saying derogatory things about HQ and I wont feel compelled to point out your own shortcomings!

----------


## beermotor

> I've bit my tongue long enough.
> 
> We all see reality in a different way.  In my view of reality, we have a guy who contantly likes to talk himself up, yet does nearly nothing for the campaign (nothign verifiable atleast)
> 
> Yes, you are in every meetup.  I know - I get email responses to every single event you say no to.  You don't go to any meetup meetings, but you constantly reply no to them.  Are you aware of the number of emails that get sent from doing such a thing?  It's the Dr. Schell spam hour in my inbox sometimes.
> 
> You don't go to meetings - we get it.  So stop RSPV'ing no to them.  We already know you aren't coming because that's how you roll.
> 
> And yes, I know how busy you are.  We are all busy - which is why I don't waste my time joinging meetup groups when I have zero plans on working with that meetup group.
> ...



I hope Mr. Schell will take this constructive criticism well.  I had suspected something funky was afoot, and this seems to confirm that.  Those who clamor loudly about the way the Freedom Train is being run seem eager to get control of the wheel and gas pedal.  That's not a good impulse, I believe.

----------


## Dave

Nice envelope from Tancredo yesterday.  The front says "Come to Ames on August 11 and Meet the Pro-Amnesy Gang...And Then VOTE AGAINST THEM!"  It has photos of Romney, Huckabee, Thompson, and Brownback.  It also says "Inside: Complimentary Ticket Vouchers to the Ames Straw Poll".

It had an actual stamp on it and was mailed from Richmond, VA.  Inside was a 4-page letter from Bay Buchanan (Pat's sister and Poobah for Tancredo campaign) and a return form to request transportation to Ames.  There's 2 silly little tear-off 'vouchers' to get your Ames Straw Poll tickets.  They say to present them at the Tancredo tent in Ames to get your actual ticket for the poll.  I'm sure you don't really need this voucher to get a ticket at the tent - do you think they'll turn away a supporter who left their voucher at home?  Not a chance.

I'm sure all the candidates will have tickets available that day for anyone who comes to their tent and acts like they would vote for them.  This is just how things work at this event.

----------


## Dave

I just heard a brand-new radio commercial for Romney.  It's all about illegal immigration and how strong he is on the issue.  It's nicely produced and if you weren't doing your homework on the candidates you would be comforted that he really gets it.  I'd like you all to hear it but I can't find a link to the audio anywhere yet - I think it's too new.

----------


## Dave

I've been working on a sign project. I own a little farmland on Iowa Highway 163 at the very edge of the Des Moines suburbs so I wanted to get some Ron Paul signs put up. I used two 4x8's so I could angle them toward the traffic from either direction. Literally thousands of cars go by these signs every day and I estimate they'll pick up an additional 25,000 each day during the Iowa State Fair as the high school across the street is one of the biggest 'park-and-ride' locations for the Fair.

A buddy helped me one day on the signs and now he wants one! When you use the soft sell and get someone involved in helping the RP campaign they develop some ownership of it, take some pride, and their commitment strengthens.

View leaving Des Moines:



View from sign to east:


Iowa corn to north:


View from sign to west:


View coming to Des Moines:

----------


## Shatterhand

That's fantastic stuff. I like seeing the photo of all the corn too. It adds a surreal quality to this whole Iowa thing.

----------


## beermotor

Agreed - GO TEAM!

----------


## Dave

New Iowa poll results today from American Research Group:

*Republicans* *IA* *NH* *SC*
Brownback1%1%-
Giuliani22%27%28%
Gingrich4%6%7%
Huckabee1%1%3%
Hunter2%1%1%
McCain17%10%10%
Paul1%1%3%
Romney21%26%7%
Tancredo1%1%1%
F Thompson13%13%27%
T Thompson2%--
Undecided15%13%13%

Here's the link: http://www.americanresearchgroup.com/

The things that strikes me as odd here are Giuliani ahead of Romney and Hunter at 2%. After Romney, it seems like the most notoriety in Iowa (of those participating in Ames) goes to T. Thompson, Brownback, Huckabee, and Tancredo. Like Ron Paul, Hunter has seemed to be under the radar. I'm sure it's all within the margin of error but I still find it interesting.

The earlier polls from ARG all seemed to favor McCain when other polls said something different. The ARG polls often seem to be at odds with the rest.

----------


## stevedasbach

Wow! That's a BIG jump in SC. He's been at 0-1% in every previous poll I've seen.

----------


## Syren123

What a beautiful state!

----------


## poppop_schell

> I hope Mr. Schell will take this constructive criticism well.  I had suspected something funky was afoot, and this seems to confirm that.  Those who clamor loudly about the way the Freedom Train is being run seem eager to get control of the wheel and gas pedal.  That's not a good impulse, I believe.


I would not say what was posted was constructive criticism just criticism.  But hopefully I have given a reasonable reply explaining the huge travel constraints I'm under?  

I assume you feel that the Nationally/State based paid staff Ron Paul Iowa Campaign is moving along in an effective way and will result in a huge strawvote for Ron Paul?  My heart goes out to the Meetup volunteers who are giving their all and even beyond.   I am totally impressed with many folks total dedication to the Revolution.  I would be there IF I could.

Well, I hope that you are right and I am totally wrong.  IF you are right, it will be because of the volunteers inspite of the botchups by paid staff.  We will see on August 11th.   The passing out of over 8000 DVds last weekend by just a few volunteers was something that should go down in the history books.

NOT a good impulse?  Perhaps.  But to remain silent when one sees what IMO is gross negligence such as failing to return telephone calls from the leading newspaper in Iowa so RP is fairly represented, is very dysfuntional and hardly speaks well for the goal of seeing Ron Paul win.   You may see evil intents in my motivation: that is certainly your right to do so.  I will keep plugging away as best I can under the constricnts I presently face.

----------


## poppop_schell

> Mr. Schell - I think you've done some good things for the RP effort but I disagree with your assessment of HQ. I've met all the Iowa staff and most of the national staff and been impressed. These people are working as hard as they can and to the best of their ability, IMO. If you think someone isn't listening to you then just go do your own thing, but always identify yourself as "just a volunteer".
> 
> They can't even come on here and respond to your assessment due to FEC issues. It would be a waste of time, anyway.
> 
> Besides, you're responding to an issue that came up a week ago (and dozens of posts) and has since been resolved by HQ. The DM Register has included Dr. Paul in two "Where Republican Candidates Stand" features since the omission.
> 
> No looking back! Let's move onward to Ames!


Thank you for your assessment of the National paid staff.  I have no doubt that they are working very hard.  My concern is "how smart" from a political strategy standpoint.  The Iowa Strawvote is critical for getting RP above the media radar.  Those polls that are being posted btter vastly imporve in the next two weeks.

I hope with all my heart that Ron Paul comes in first or 2nd at Ames.  Certainly IF he doesn't it won't be because of the lack of hard work by volunteers.  They are amazing.  I haven't seen this type of dedication since 1968 by the Eugene McCarthy people who caused LBJ ,a sitting President, to NOT run for another term

I keep hearing about what the FEC requires concerning any coordination of the grassroots and National State paid staff.   I have several lawyer friends who wonder what National is talking about.  The grassroots is NOT raising any MONEY????  I will be calling lawyers at the FEC to help clarify this.  The Iowa SofS's office wondered also what National was talking about.  Yes, I am doing wehat I can to help RP win.

Being an old aduitor of systems, I have to ask the question... what controls have been put in place to make sure that another Des Moines Register fiasoc doesn't occur.  YES LOOK TO THE FUTURE BUT MAKE SURE THE MISTAKES OF THE PAST DON'T OCCUR AGAIN.  HEY, THIS RACE IS REALLY GOING TO GET HEATED UP.  THOSE MANAGEMENT CONTROLS AND COMMUNICATION SYSTEMS WILL REALLY BE PUT TO THE TEST.

And yes, I am trying to "do my own thing as a volunteer" but real sucess will only occur through copperative efforts by our Meetup Groups.

----------


## poppop_schell

> I've bit my tongue long enough.
> 
> We all see reality in a different way.  In my view of reality, we have a guy who contantly likes to talk himself up, yet does nearly nothing for the campaign (nothign verifiable atleast)
> 
> Yes, you are in every meetup.  I know - I get email responses to every single event you say no to.  You don't go to any meetup meetings, but you constantly reply no to them.  Are you aware of the number of emails that get sent from doing such a thing?  It's the Dr. Schell spam hour in my inbox sometimes.
> 
> You don't go to meetings - we get it.  So stop RSPV'ing no to them.  We already know you aren't coming because that's how you roll.
> 
> And yes, I know how busy you are.  We are all busy - which is why I don't waste my time joinging meetup groups when I have zero plans on working with that meetup group.
> Seems harsh?  Good.  Quit saying derogatory things about HQ and I wont feel compelled to point out your own shortcomings!



Glad you held back your opinions/criticisms and hope your tongue is no longer bleeding? (grin)

One very important factor is missing from your post.  I CANNOT be at meetings because of travel rules that I have agreed to when I accepted the calling to be a full-time Senior Mormon Missionary at Old Nauvoo, IL.  I am serving also all seven days and fit my campaign time in when I can.  I would be there IF I could.  I am retired and have the retirement income to do this.

There is a simple reason why I am a member of every Iowa Meetup Group.  That is the way I get information to pass on to my own Meetup Group.   Iowa badly needs an "Umbrella Meetup Group" which links all the 15 or so Iowa Meetups together to help better communication, coordination of activities, and help lazar focus our limited resources on key activities such as the Ames strawpoll and the caucuses in January.  The volunteers are GREAT>>> they just need to know that we are all working together to help each other get Ron Paul elected.

I have appproched John Kerr to use his present Group #420 to expand its activities to do this important umbrella work.  The current Iowa Coordinator Meetup is NOT serving this key function.  I volunteered to set this umbrealla function up and to have a state-wide Calender by John simply making me an Assistant Coordinator.   I have yet to hear from John Kerr????   

I have no desire to duplicate efforts or to compete BUT I will establish this Umbrella hopefully before August 11th IF John Kerr decides for whatever reason NOT to have the Umbrella Organization and let me take this function off his busy shoulders.  This is NOT about personalities or turf... it is about making sure we do everything possible to see that Ron Paul is elected.

I would be glad to hear what really great things you believe National is effectively doing to help Ron Paul place 1st or 2nd in the upcoming strawvote.  I will be gald "to eat my hat."  OK?

----------


## ARealConservative

> I would be glad to hear what really great things you believe National is effectively doing to help Ron Paul place 1st or 2nd in the upcoming strawvote.  I will be gald "to eat my hat."  OK?


They seem to recognize individuals that do more then talk on the internet.

Whereas you have claimed difficulty corresponding to HQ, they have been very responsive to me and others I have talked to in meetup groups.

So I give them props for recognizing those that look to further the campaign vs those that like to throw the campaign under moving busses.

Ultimately, saying negative things about the campaign on RonPaulForums can only produce negative results.  This place isn't a vehicle to change the official campaign actions - it is a vehicle for grass roots followers to stay connected - and hopefully to stay energized as well.

----------


## Dave

Ron Paul will be spending some significant time in Iowa soon.  The debate in Des Moines is this Sunday and he will spend some time in Iowa between the debate and the Ames Straw Poll the following Saturday.  It looks like some official events are tentatively coming together in several towns around Iowa.  It looks like Dr. Paul will do the grand opening of the Iowa HQ in Des Moines and participate in a Des Moines Register Forum at the Iowa State Fair on 8/10 and give a short speech, too.  There may also be some private visits with media in a few towns.

----------


## rich34

That's great news to hear Dave!

----------


## Badger Paul

Good! He needs to be there from Aug. 4-11. Build the curiosity of Iowans about Paul and then have close the deal in the last week. A real "surge" so to speak.

----------


## Dave

Duncan Hunter is on WHO right now via phone with Steve Deace (rhymes with face).  I wish he would go away because I'm counting on him to lose to Ron Paul.

----------


## poppop_schell

> They seem to recognize individuals that do more then talk on the internet.
> 
> Whereas you have claimed difficulty corresponding to HQ, they have been very responsive to me and others I have talked to in meetup groups.
> 
> So I give them props for recognizing those that look to further the campaign vs those that like to throw the campaign under moving busses.
> 
> Ultimately, saying negative things about the campaign on RonPaulForums can only produce negative results.  This place isn't a vehicle to change the official campaign actions - it is a vehicle for grass roots followers to stay connected - and hopefully to stay energized as well.


I am glad that you have ready access and support from National.   My main complaint is lack of communication and direction from Iowa paid staff.  So you know that I am NOT "just posting", I have done the following given my trravel limitations: ( and I am NOT trying to boost... just respond to your charge that I'm doing nothing)

1.  Found a printer in Ft. Mdison who likes Ron Paul and will give us very good rates on all RP handouts, etc.  
2.  Contacted all the GOP leaders in the Iowa 2nd Congresional District to let them know of the Volunteer RP campaign in their counties.  Tried recruiting other Iowa volunteers to take the other four district and do the same.  I had no success on this.  I supplied the actual e-mail I sent to each of the GOP leaders with good success from these leaders.  Having good relations with local GOP lewaders will pay off both in the short term and long term when RP is the nominee.
3.  I am on the Conservative Voice and ALterNet blogs promoting and recruiting for RP.  Answering false chanrges and misinformation about RP.
4.  I have volunteered for 100 names to telephone BUT never heard back.  Did this twice.  BTW, I was on the Thursday night Conference Call when the promise was made by Heather that National was fully ready to replace the Spooner Project that was up and running with over 300 volunteer callers.
5.  I have sent out 50 letters to Iowa voters and have requested 50 more but no response.
6.  I have volunteered to provide FREE managerial and political consulting to every Iowa Meetup based on 30 years as a Business Professor, 40 years in political activism, and from running for NC Governor in 2000.

I am a doer but am greatly restrained in the type of activities I can do right now.

Loyalty is not measured by how well one can be a YES man and practice GROUPTHINK but in helping to stregthen weaknesses and hopefully making them strengths.  I am very sorry that you see this as "being negative."

----------


## MozoVote

I find it odd that Ron Paul is taking time away from Iowa on Aug 9th to speak at the Paducah, Kentucky meetup.  I mean no slight to them, but shouldn't maximizing appearances in Iowa before the straw poll that week take precedence?

----------


## Johnnybags

> I find it odd that Ron Paul is taking time away from Iowa on Aug 9th to speak at the Paducah, Kentucky meetup.  I mean no slight to them, but shouldn't maximizing appearances in Iowa before the straw poll that week take precedence?




Not sure though.

----------


## Dave

Here's a 30-second TV ad being run here by Tancredo. I don't see these since I rarely watch TV but I read about this running here and found the clip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zng6I74L5QY

----------


## lillyx

Please rename this thread as suggested all eyes on Iowa so that others may come to learn what you have reported.

----------


## spotics

> I find it odd that Ron Paul is taking time away from Iowa on Aug 9th to speak at the Paducah, Kentucky meetup.  I mean no slight to them, but shouldn't maximizing appearances in Iowa before the straw poll that week take precedence?


Rand Paul is speaking at Paducah.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## jason43

> This is what I got off of eventful today:
> 
> I see no appearances in Iowa before the straw poll.  NONE.  So how can we do this by ourselves?


Don't be disheartened, there are thousands of us calling and writing Iowans. I agree that I also don't really understand what his campaign is thinking sometimes. I guess save the money so that they can go the distance?? Let the supporters deal with promotions? I don't really know. 

I also agree with you that because he has the month off, he should be hitting Iowa pretty hard. At the least a _few_ appearances in the state.

----------


## freelance

Jennifer,

For short "position papers," check out his Texas Straight Talk site:

http://www.house.gov/paul/legis_tst.htm

It's not exactly elegant, but it contains some good information.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## BillyDkid

So the sense of frustration I feel is shared by a lot of supporters.  It is either important to win Iowa or it is not.  If it is the campaign should be putting a lot into it.  If it isn't, then none of us should be worried about calling Iowans or doing mailing or going door to door as many have.   The way  we are feeling is getting back to the campaign isn't it?  One of you reading these posts must have ties to the campaign.  They need to know this is how we feel.  We are the donors and the base and we need to feel like we are contributing to something that is actually happening.

----------


## Johnnybags

anyway, but a good showing and lots of support at the event will help let people know who he is. At this point people who vote by name recognition and Fox News type opinion polls really do not have a clue who he is. I think the key is a top 4 finish with 2nd,3rd and 4th not that far apart in the tally. Its also imperative that he give some fiery speeches and answers at the debate. The CNN debate was assertive on wars. You declare war thru the congress,fight it, win it and come home. He needs to show that command presence in his answers. Its up to him. If he goes there and delivers the goods and gets air time he will place well. But to say he would win, not visiting or getting exposure thru a larger organized campaign is a bit naive. I just hope he beats on of the so called top tiers.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I spoke to a woman in Iowa this weekend who was so jazzed by the end of our conversation that she thought out loud that she had a huge corner lot that gets lots of traffic and if she had a huge RP sign, it could really help.  I sent that info to the folks running the Iowa calling campaign and asked if they knew anyone to forward this request on to.  I thought perhaps someone from there could call her, be very kind and offer to show up with many different sized signs and let her choose.
> 
> We are talking tens of thousands of cars driving by a day.  It is like a FREE billboard.
> 
> Has anyone gotten back to me?  No.  Do I know if they are doing anything about it?  No.  I don't want to bug this lady, and I don't want to duplicate efforts, but if they are going to drop the ball completely on this, I would try to find someone to send her some signs, even if it is our Meetup group here in Phoenix!!!
> 
> But no, nothing.  No answer.  That is rude and I am upset at being ignored.  I won't do this all myself.  If no one wants to help, then it can't get done.  So why am I working so hard?


Can someone from one of the Iowa Meetup groups handle this and get a big RP sign for this lady?

----------


## Dave

A new shipment of signs should be arriving in Iowa today or tomorrow.  We've been burning through them.  These will be available to pick up at the Iowa HQ in Des Moines ASAP.

Phones are being hooked up at the Iowa HQ today.  The number will be 515.280.1136.

----------


## Dave

Here's a tentative schedule for Dr. Paul's Iowa visit.  More events are being planned and details will be forthcoming but here's some information for you.

*Sunday 8/5*

Des Moines - ABC Debate - 8 AM

Des Moines - Church Event - 11-2 (detail to come)

Fox News - 5-5:30

Fairfield - On the Square - 8 PM

*Monday 8/6*

Cedar Rapids - 12-1:30 (detail to come)

Waterloo - 3-4 (detail to come)

Mason City 7-9 PM (detail to come)

*Tuesday 8/7*

Sioux City 12-1:30 (detail to come)

Denison - Town Hall - 3-4:30

Council Bluffs - Town Hall - 7-8:30 PM

*Friday 8/10*

Des Moines - Iowa State Fair - 3-3:30

*Saturday 8/11*

Ames - Iowa Straw Poll - 8 AM

----------


## james1844

Guys, 

I was finishing up my call Iowa calls last night and one lady I spoke with said that she'd seen signs and received a telephone call already. 

You folks in Iowa are doing a yoemans job.  Keep up the good work, the 11th isn't that far off! 

Best,

James

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Here's a tentative schedule for Dr. Paul's Iowa visit.  More events are being planned and details will be forthcoming but here's some information for you.
> 
> *Sunday 8/5*
> 
> Des Moines - ABC Debate - 8 AM
> 
> Des Moines - Church Event - 11-2 (detail to come)
> 
> Fox News - 5-5:30
> ...


Dave, if you have inroads with anyone in the campaign, will you ask them to please post this schedule on a website?  Because we all know that the schedule is subject to change, so we need to be able to refer people to a website where they can get the latest information.  Can you imagine if we tell Iowans we're calling about one of these events near them and they show up and it has been postponed or canceled?  That will not win us any friends or converts.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I sure hope the campaign starts advertising these stops in Iowa.  If they do not do it soon, he will not have much of an audience.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> A new shipment of signs should be arriving in Iowa today or tomorrow.  We've been burning through them.  These will be available to pick up at the Iowa HQ in Des Moines ASAP.
> 
> Phones are being hooked up at the Iowa HQ today.  The number will be 515.280.1136.


It sounds like the woman Jennifer is talking about is open to hosting a HUGE sign.  I doubt she has the capability and the strength to pick it up from headquarters and set it up herself.  

From what Jennifer said, this woman has a choice location where a sign would be very visible.  If that is the case, *are there no Meetup Group members in Iowa who could take a sign to her and set it up?*

----------


## Dave

> It sounds like the woman Jennifer is talking about is open to hosting a HUGE sign. I doubt she has the capability and the strength to pick it up from headquarters and set it up herself. 
> 
> From what Jennifer said, this woman has a choice location where a sign would be very visible. If that is the case, *are there no Meetup Group members in Iowa who could take a sign to her and set it up?*


If someone will PM this Iowan's name, address, and phone to me I can follow up with "the sign guy" in the Des Moines meetup.  Thanks.

----------


## Dave

Some more tentative details on Ron Paul's Iowa visit:


*Aug. 6* - *3:00pm*   (Waterloo-Cedar Falls mkt) Wellsburg Community Center, 501 N. Adams (Main St.), *Wellsburg*
More Information: 641-869-3684 or 641-869-3607

*Aug. 6* - *7:00pm  Mason City*,  Music Man Square, 300 S. Penn Ave., For More Information: 641-866-6993 or 641-853-2216

*Aug. 7 - 12:00pm* (Sioux City mkt) Maxine's Restaurant, 311 Cedar St. (Main St. off of Hwy 20), *Lawton, IA* (7 mi. East of Sioux City), For More Information: 712-944-5354

*Aug. 7 - 3:00pm  Denison* Cronks Restaurant, 812 4th Ave. S. (Is also highway 30...1/2 Blk West of Hwy 59 intersection), For More Imformation: 712-675-4850

*Aug. 7 - 7:00pm  Council Bluffs* Holiday Inn & Suites, 2202 River Road, Right off Exit #53 off I-29. For More Information: 712-366-1983

----------


## poppop_schell

Is everyone here signed up with an Iowa Meetup Group?  IF NOT, please do so ASAP.  Go to ronpaul2008.com and click on Getting Involved.  Then click on Meetup Groups.  Then put in your zip code and you will be shown which Meetups are closest to where you live.

Many of the questions I see being raised are being addressed in these Meetups.

----------


## Suzu

My friend works at Iowa Telecom and they want RP to visit there like he did at google headquarters. They're in a Des Moines suburb. My friend and I have both emailed and called Alexandria and told them to have RP's secretary contact the PAC person at IAT, but nothing has come of this. Finally I wrote to the calliowa people and they said only HQ can handle this.

HELP!!!

----------


## Dave

Wow!  Check out Ron Paul's Eventful schedule:

http://eventful.com/calendars/C0-001-000071019-7/events

The details are coming together fast and being made public now - TEN events in Iowa next week, plus the straw poll.  I can barely contain my excitement.  This is how it's done here - candidates criss-crossing all over Iowa meeting the people.  Now it's Ron Paul's turn.

This is just what we needed!  I'll be attending several of these events myself.  Note the interview with Jan Mickelson live from the Iowa State Fair on 8/9!  That and the visits to Creston and Pella were JUST added today!

Ladies and gentlemen, Elvis has entered the building!

----------


## DjLoTi

Hell yeah!!

----------


## Dave

There is now a MASSIVE Ron Paul billboard in a prime location in Des Moines!  A Ron Paul supporter spent her own money to have this monster put up.  It's on southbound Fleur drive across from Gray's Lake Park.  This is the main route between downtown Des Moines and the airport and has tons of traffic.  This means that all the other presidential candidates get to look at it every time they fly out of Des Moines!

It has a mug of RP and says something like "Ron Paul President '08" and "Ron Paul says..." followed by 3 things that read like 'stop illegal immigration', 'eliminate the IRS', and 'end the Iraq war'.

I've never seen a billboard bigger than this.  It had to cost thousands of $$$ to do this.  Do you think anyone is spending their own money like this to promote the other presidential candidates?  Not a chance.  Ron Paul supporters are special people and actions like this show you the power of the message.

----------


## MozoVote

Billboards in prime locations can cost up to five figures a month. No wonder we normally resort to sticking signs in our yards.

----------


## DjLoTi

Dude, you've got to get a picture or something. Let us all stare in awe. 8-)

----------


## Lord Xar

YES!!! GIVE US A PICTURE...

THAT person deserves KUDOS up the yingyang!!!!!

who did it?

----------


## axiomata

> There is now a MASSIVE Ron Paul billboard in a prime location in Des Moines!  A Ron Paul supporter spent her own money to have this monster put up.  It's on southbound Fleur drive across from Gray's Lake Park.  This is the main route between downtown Des Moines and the airport and has tons of traffic.  This means that all the other presidential candidates get to look at it every time they fly out of Des Moines!
> 
> It has a mug of RP and says something like "Ron Paul President '08" and "Ron Paul says..." followed by 3 things that read like 'stop illegal immigration', 'eliminate the IRS', and 'end the Iraq war'.
> 
> I've never seen a billboard bigger than this.  It had to cost thousands of $$$ to do this.  Do you think anyone is spending their own money like this to promote the other presidential candidates?  Not a chance.  Ron Paul supporters are special people and actions like this show you the power of the message.




awesome!

source

----------


## Dave

That's not the one in Des Moines but it looks exactly the same.  I think a woman from Kansas City did this.

----------


## axiomata

> That's not the one in Des Moines but it looks exactly the same.  I think a woman from Kansas City did this.


good catch ... I underestimated the spread of these things so I just posted the first one I found.  I assumed it had to be the only one.

----------


## Lord Xar

wow.. she is putting up various billboards.. that is sooo friggin awesome ... really!!!

This woman needs flowers sent to her by us.. I am serious...

----------


## Lord Xar

> Here's a 30-second TV ad being run here by Tancredo. I don't see these since I rarely watch TV but I read about this running here and found the clip:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zng6I74L5QY


I watched it.. Ron Paul better step it up on this issue. Tancredo is gonn really smother him.

I do admit, I have had debates with Tancredo fans vs. Ron Pauls' stance on some illegal immigration issues and they usually win. I am just not knowledgeable enough on why Ron Paul votes one way or the other.

Dave, have you been able to ask Ron or any of the "uppers" why he is not really focusing on this issue. I mean, this is a very big issue for America...

----------


## ThePieSwindler

> I watched it.. Ron Paul better step it up on this issue. Tancredo is gonn really smother him.
> 
> I do admit, I have had debates with Tancredo fans vs. Ron Pauls' stance on some illegal immigration issues and they usually win. I am just not knowledgeable enough on why Ron Paul votes one way or the other.
> 
> Dave, have you been able to ask Ron or any of the "uppers" why he is not really focusing on this issue. I mean, this is a very big issue for America...


First off, thats about all Tancredo has. Second, Tancredo's ideal of stopping illegal immigration is by force. Ron Paul's is by taking away the incentives to come here and freeload, so if there are illegal immigrants, they will HAVE to be productive members of society. Tell them that Tancredo's methods would only lead to more violence along the border, and more smuggling and corruption. Ron Paul would secure the border with border patrol, but would also pull the problem up by the roots, namely, the welfare state. Tell them that, and i dont see how they can win.

----------


## Lord Xar

> First off, thats about all Tancredo has. Second, Tancredo's ideal of stopping illegal immigration is by force. Ron Paul's is by taking away the incentives to come here and freeload, so if there are illegal immigrants, they will HAVE to be productive members of society. Tell them that Tancredo's methods would only lead to more violence along the border, and more smuggling and corruption. Ron Paul would secure the border with border patrol, but would also pull the problem up by the roots, namely, the welfare state. Tell them that, and i dont see how they can win.


we can talk offline if you want.. pm me. I'd rather than go over the differences in illegal immigration between the two. But I think the real issue is, PEOLE KNOW WHERE TANCREDO STANDS. Ron Paul is not very vocal about it... that is my major gripe.

----------


## ghemminger

> awesome!
> 
> source


Wow!!!  Who are these people???? Damn!

----------


## bygone

Holy cow that's one serious billboard.  Those things are expensive, lol.

----------


## Badger Paul

Thank the heavens for whomever put that up!

Now its time for the people of Iowa to make the excitement. The meetup groups should be all over these rallies and the Iowa State Fair. The free media opportunities will be very important

Combine that with all the calls and letters and emails RP volunteers have been sending, a good debate performance by RP on Sunday and Lord Xar's ads and you've got yourself a serious Iowa camapaign.

It's all coming together!

----------


## Dave

Tommy Thompson is live on WHO right now.  I got mail from him yesterday and 2 separate pieces from Romney.

----------


## daveforstatehouse16

We are having a small party in Jacksonville Fl during the debate please post this along with a collection of events all over the country If you live in Jax your invited if you are reading this and you have friends in Jax invite them
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=9338 
thanks

----------


## Dave

> Tommy Thompson is live on WHO right now. I got mail from him yesterday and 2 separate pieces from Romney.


Tommy's done pandering and now Romney's coming in! I wonder if they high-five out in the hallway?

Romney started out by kissing Iowa's butt and now Mickelson's grilling him on the Constitution and Original Intent.  You could hear the fear in Romney's voice when Jan started down this path.

----------


## Dave

Wow! Things started getting heated between Mickelson and Romney regarding abortion. The conversation was supposed to continue after a commercial break but it abruptly ended. Jan said Romney is welcome to come back but doesn't think that is likely since some bridges were set afire.

I love it when these gasbags come up against an intellectual line of questioning.

----------


## Dave

I just heard (10:58 CDT) a Ron Paul commercial on 1040 WHO radio during Jan Mickelson's show! This is not from the campaign - this was put together by Lord Xar here and funded by a lot of generous Ron Paul supporters.

The commercial was really good. It mentioned things like him being an Air Force surgeon...congressman...increased veteran's benefits...pursue Bin Laden...end the UN war...never voted for a tax increase...Taxpayer's Best Friend from NTU...defend borders...end birthright citizenship and welfare for illegals...no amnesty.

That's as fast as I could take notes. I thought it was really well done. Hats off to everyone involved!

Even better, the commercial aired just after Jerry Corsi mentioned Ron Paul during his interivew with Jan.

Does anyone have a link to this commercial so everyone can hear it?

If interested, I recommend checking Jan's podcast today so you can hear the exchange with Romney and good interview with Jerry Corsi about SPP, amero, etc.

----------


## Badger Paul

Score! A direct hit!

----------


## Lord Xar

Awesome!!!

HERE is the schedule on WHO:

*Thur*Jan Michelson 1X - Deace 1X - Dr. Laura 1X - Michael Reagan 1x
*Fri*Jan Michelson 1X - Deace 1X - Dr. Laura 1X - 
*Mon*Jan Michelson 2X - Deace 1X - Michael Reagan 1x
*Tues*Jan Michelson 1X - Deace 1X -

WOW 98.3 coming up today..

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Tommy's done pandering and now Romney's coming in! I wonder if they high-five out in the hallway?
> 
> Romney started out by kissing Iowa's butt and now Mickelson's grilling him on the Constitution and Original Intent.  You could hear the fear in Romney's voice when Jan started down this path.


Mickelson is great.  I love his show!!!

----------


## poppop_schell

> That's not the one in Des Moines but it looks exactly the same.  I think a woman from Kansas City did this.


That's a great lady in KC.  The thing about this is that that money should have been sent to the official Ron Paul Campaign so his totals would be larger.  That seems to be the only thing the MSM is interested in... the size of the war chest.

NOW... I am in no way critizing that good KC lady.  I KNOW why she did it... the RP Campaign wasn't going to so like a Minuteman, she took action.  We in the grassroots will probably have to do more of this type of thing.

----------


## ARealConservative

That is terrific.

I want to thank everyone that is putting the effort into Iowa - we will return the favor when the time comes!

I just had a strange occurence happen.  I'm an I/T developer and had a meeting this morning and everybody was in the parking lot as I drove up.  They noticed my bumper stickers and were asking me about it.  A large group of foreign workers from India were present and they interrupted the question of "Who is Ron Paul".  The one Indian said "He is the only guy that will regain respect for America from the rest of the world".  I agree completely but was stunned to hear it.  We are making progress guys!!!

I'm not allowed to go into politics on the clock - so I left my explanation brief.  I said he is the only candidate that feels Our natural rights were not given to us by government yet their lone responsibility is to protect those rights.  It is this idea that made America wholly unique and superior to the rest of the world and it is this idea that Dr. Paul fights for.

----------


## Slugg

> That is terrific.
> 
> I want to thank everyone that is putting the effort into Iowa - we will return the favor when the time comes!
> 
> I just had a strange occurence happen.  I'm an I/T developer and had a meeting this morning and everybody was in the parking lot as I drove up.  They noticed my bumper stickers and were asking me about it.  A large group of foreign workers from India were present and they interrupted the question of "Who is Ron Paul".  The one Indian said "He is the only guy that will regain respect for America from the rest of the world".  I agree completely but was stunned to hear it.  We are making progress guys!!!
> 
> I'm not allowed to go into politics on the clock - so I left my explanation brief.  I said he is the only candidate that feels Our natural rights were not given to us by government yet their lone responsibility is to protect those rights.  It is this idea that made America wholly unique and superior to the rest of the world and it is this idea that Dr. Paul fights for.


Rock On!!

----------


## freelance

> I said he is the only candidate that feels Our natural rights were not given to us by government yet their lone responsibility is to protect those rights. It is this idea that made America wholly unique and superior to the rest of the world and it is this idea that Dr. Paul fights for.


That is so succinct! Mind if I "borrow" it.

----------


## ARealConservative

> That is so succinct! Mind if I "borrow" it.


of course - I stole it from somewhere too.  It's mostly his statement of faith without acknowledging a creator.

----------


## Dave

Here's 2 photos of the Des Moines billboard:





It says "Ron Says: Eliminate The IRS...End The War Now...No Illegal Immigration"

Facing Ron Paul 100 yards away is this one - they get to look at each other:

----------


## JoshLowry

Awesome, can't wait to see them!  Thanks for the pics...

----------


## rich34

Those are great Dave!  Are those billboards in a heavy traveled area?  Might not be a bad idea to take up a donation for more billboards.  Although by now it might be a little to late.

----------


## Cowlesy

Alright I have carpal tunnel from writing friendly and upbeat letters to Iowans.  Next week I'll get on the horn each night with my cell plugged into the wall to keep talking.

Thanks to all you Iowan volunteers who are killing yourselves getting the message out, we appreciate you all so much out here on the East Coast!!!

I read this whole thread and people get pretty testy, but let's just all do the best we can, motivate our friends and give Ron Paul a good showing.

God Bless!

----------


## Shatterhand

> Here's 2 photos of the Des Moines billboard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says "Ron Says: Eliminate The IRS...End The War Now...No Illegal Immigration"
> 
> Facing Ron Paul 100 yards away is this one - they get to look at each other:


Thanks for sharing! Fantastic!

----------


## Dave

10:39 CDT - just heard the grassroots Ron Paul commercial again on Newsradio 1040 WHO!

"Paid for by Americans United for Liberty" - Thanks!

----------


## Shatterhand

Has anyone from Iowa here received any letters yet?

----------


## Dustancostine

> 10:39 CDT - just heard the grassroots Ron Paul commercial again on Newsradio 1040 WHO!
> 
> "Paid for by Americans United for Liberty" - Thanks!


WHOO-HOO!!!!

----------


## brumans

> Has anyone from Iowa here received any letters yet?


No, of course not.  USPS is throwing away all the letters before they get to Iowa.

----------


## freelance

> No, of course not. USPS is throwing away all the letters before they get to Iowa.


Don't laugh. The decider man added a signing statement to that bill last year about Postal privacy that said that the govt. can open any/all mail. 

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...76_mail04.html

----------


## Lord Xar

> 10:39 CDT - just heard the grassroots Ron Paul commercial again on Newsradio 1040 WHO!
> 
> "Paid for by Americans United for Liberty" - Thanks!


Hey Dave, how does it sound in "real time"? Is it obvious that he wants to END welfare etc... 

*NEW AD IS IN PLACE -- better "end".. for all you crazies... hahahha*

but how does the ad sound in real time. you know.. the music, the impact?

Btw.. some dude on dailypaul totally reemed me.. what a pr*ck! I replied to him..

Anyways... 

the schedule for WOW 98.3 is fri,mon,tue.wed..

glenn beck (fri, mon,tues,wed)
macs world (fri, mon, tues)
hannity (fri,wed)
iowa sportsman hour (mon)
savage (tues, wed)

----------


## John of Des Moines

> Has anyone from Iowa here received any letters yet?


Why would anybody here from Iowa need to get a letter supporting RP?  I think they're going to uncommitted voters and such.  I know I would want to make somebody write a letter since I'm supporting RP already.

----------


## ARealConservative

> Why would anybody here from Iowa need to get a letter supporting RP?  I think they're going to uncommitted voters and such.  I know I would want to make somebody write a letter since I'm supporting RP already.


So the mail Iowa program is taking the time to remove Meetup members form the list?

----------


## John of Des Moines

Are meetup members likely to be on a Republican list?  Not me.

----------


## ARealConservative

> Are meetup members likely to be on a Republican list?  Not me.


Dave seems to be a republican.  I am am too - but I'm in the eastern portion of the state.

Plus, my list was mostly independents, not republicans.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> If interested, I recommend checking Jan's podcast today so you can hear the exchange with Romney and good interview with Jerry Corsi about SPP, amero, etc.


Thanks Dave, I'm listening now.

I read the comments on the show download page here.    I'd really like to see/hear that off-air segment.  It sounds like a big argument between Mickelson and Romney.  If anybody has it, please let me know where I can find it.  Thanks.

----------


## Dave

The Ron Paul Revolution troops have arrived in Iowa!  I was just downtown to deliver some things to the new Iowa Ron Paul HQ and as I'm stuck in traffic I look up and see a big Revolution sign hanging on a fence on 6th Avenue.  I bet there will be a LOT more of these this weekend and next.

Tancredo is on WHO right now via phone.  I'm hearing TONS of commercials now - Romney, Giuliani, Tancredo - even Ron Paul.  I've had 3 phone calls today - invites to post-debate rallies for Romney, T. Thompson, and Giuliani.  The full-court press is on to try to score at the debate and Straw Poll.

----------


## Dave

Ron Paul and his team will be going right by my signs as they head out of Des Moines toward Fairfield this Sunday!

----------


## Lord Xar

> The Ron Paul Revolution troops have arrived in Iowa!  I was just downtown to deliver some things to the new Iowa Ron Paul HQ and as I'm stuck in traffic I look up and see a big Revolution sign hanging on a fence on 6th Avenue.  I bet there will be a LOT more of these this weekend and next.
> 
> Tancredo is on WHO right now via phone.  I'm hearing TONS of commercials now - Romney, Giuliani, Tancredo - even Ron Paul.  I've had 3 phone calls today - invites to post-debate rallies for Romney, T. Thompson, and Giuliani.  The full-court press is on to try to score at the debate and Straw Poll.


How do the Ron Paul ads sound? I am assuming these are 'different', right? 
Are they better, fine, worse, cool? How does mine stack up against tancredos and such, and compare to Rons HQ ad?.. as a listener point of view....  this will help me and my posse (scribbler, freelancer, and libertyeagle) refine our scripts and presentation..

----------


## LibertyEagle

No kidding.  I would love to listen to one of the ones from HQ to see what it sounded like.

----------


## Dave

> How do the Ron Paul ads sound? I am assuming these are 'different', right? 
> Are they better, fine, worse, cool? How does mine stack up against tancredos and such, and compare to Rons HQ ad?.. as a listener point of view.... this will help me and my posse (scribbler, freelancer, and libertyeagle) refine our scripts and presentation..


I was referring to your ad, LX, which I have heard twice now.  I haven't heard anything from HQ yet.  Like yours the ads for Tancredo are kind of 'down-home'.  The Romney and Giuliani ones have a polish to them where you can tell they come from the big advertising outfits.  I don't really know how to explain it.  Plus theirs seem to run at almost every commercial break.  I'm even hearing ads for Hunter.

As I'm typing this I just heard yours again! 5:23 CDT on WHO!  Love it!

----------


## LibertyEagle

I wonder when HQ is planning to start their advertisements?

----------


## Lord Xar

> I was referring to your ad, LX, which I have heard twice now.  I haven't heard anything from HQ yet.  Like yours the ads for Tancredo are kind of 'down-home'.  The Romney and Giuliani ones have a polish to them where you can tell they come from the big advertising outfits.  I don't really know how to explain it.  Plus theirs seem to run at almost every commercial break.  I'm even hearing ads for Hunter.
> 
> As I'm typing this I just heard yours again! 5:23 CDT on WHO!  Love it!


awesome.. that is great.... hearing it again - kinda bummed HQ isn't doing any... oh well.. Remember, they are on WOW 98.3 too!

as long as ours is right up there competing with them.. I'm good...

----------


## LibertyEagle

Well, supposedly HQ is going to advertise in Iowa.  That was my understanding anyway.

----------


## Dave

Huckabee asks Iowa TV stations to stop airing ad 

DES MOINES, Iowa (AP) -- Republican presidential candidate Mike Huckabee has written a letter to Iowa television stations demanding they stop airing a commercial by an anti-tax conservative group attacking his record while he was Arkansas' governor.

Huckabee said the commercials - funded by Washington-based Club for Growth - are false and misleading. He said the ad accuses him of pushing for tax increases.

"The Club for Growth deliberately designed this commercial to mislead your viewers about the governor's views on fiscal issues," he said in the letter.
The commercials began airing this week in select markets across Iowa.

----------


## Dave

This is a reminder of how high the stakes will be for some candidates next Saturday. I'm sure that well over half the votes will be cast before the speeches even start so the last line of this story isn't very meaningful:


DES MOINES  The center of GOP presidential politics will shift to Ames next Saturday as the Republican White House hopefuls aim for a strong finish in the Iowa Straw Poll, a closely watched test of their strength five months before the caucuses.

Republican Party of Iowa Executive Director Chuck Laudner said the campaigns are working overtime in the closing days to turn out supporters because the stakes are so high. 

Its just the simple, awful truth that two or three candidates arent going to survive the day and so a lot rides on this event, Laudner said.

Close to 40,000 Iowa Republican activists are expected to travel from across the state to the Iowa State University campus where the straw poll is held.

They will find a festive atmosphere where campaigns have pitched lavish hospitality tents for straw poll attendees, complete with musical entertainment and barbecue.

Inside Hilton Coliseum, the presidential candidates will deliver speeches they hope will convince activists to cast straw poll ballots for them.

----------


## Lord Xar

> Huckabee asks Iowa TV stations to stop airing ad 
> 
> DES MOINES, Iowa (AP) -- Republican presidential candidate Mike Huckabee has written a letter to Iowa television stations demanding they stop airing a commercial by an anti-tax conservative group attacking his record while he was Arkansas' governor.
> 
> Huckabee said the commercials - funded by Washington-based Club for Growth - are false and misleading. He said the ad accuses him of pushing for tax increases.
> 
> "The Club for Growth deliberately designed this commercial to mislead your viewers about the governor's views on fiscal issues," he said in the letter.
> The commercials began airing this week in select markets across Iowa.


I like these updates.. Dave, have you purchased the Ames Tribune or the Boone Republican today? I want to know if the ad looks good and what impression you get as a reader when you see it... 1/2 page color ad for ron paul.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Xar, just call the Ames Tribune and ask them to mail you one.

----------


## Dave

> I like these updates.. Dave, have you purchased the Ames Tribune or the Boone Republican today? I want to know if the ad looks good and what impression you get as a reader when you see it... 1/2 page color ad for ron paul.


I'm 45 minutes from Ames so I don't see these local papers but I saw your ad online and I think it looks great!

----------


## Dustancostine

I'm sure he would like to know today.

----------


## poppop_schell

John Kerr and I have established an Umbrella Meetup for all the Iowa Meetup Groups so we can more easily communicate and coordinate our activities.  It will have a state calender so anyone can see the important events going on around Iowa.

IF you are an Iowa Meetup Coordinator or Asst. Coordinator, you can sign up at ronpaul-420@meetup.com.  Be sure to closely read the applicable file decsibing the Iowa Coordinator Meetup.

----------


## Dave

If things are on schedule, Ron Paul has landed here in Des Moines 30 minutes ago.  I spoke with some of the faithful tonight and it sounds like about 50 people will meet Ron and the staff at the airport.  I've heard that TV commercials are currently being delivered to stations in Des Moines, Cedar Rapids, Quad Cities, Sioux City, and Omaha/Council Bluffs.

I thought I had a line on a ticket into the debate tomorrow but lost out at the last minute.  I'm making some signs right now to wave tomorrow.  Doors to Old Main open at 5:30 AM tomorrow so the local RP faithful are converging on Drake University at 4:00 to show our strength to the media and the other campaigns.  Many of us will go to the Drake Diner at 8:00 to watch the debate.  Some of us will watch outside the hall on portable TVs.

The excitement is so thick you could cut it with a knife!  Everyone is on their toes and pure adrenaline will get us through the next 7 days in Iowa.  It's Go Time!

----------


## Badger Paul

The surge is on!

----------


## ghemminger

DAVE....THanks to you we get to share in the excitement all over the country!!!!  I can't sleep!!!!

----------


## PatriotOne

> The excitement is so thick you could cut it with a knife!  Everyone is on their toes and pure adrenaline will get us through the next 7 days in Iowa.  It's Go Time!


I've got butterfly's about this already.  I want my mommy

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

I want to be there!  Video everything and YouTube it from tonight at the airport to after the debate.  

I'm really getting excited -- and very, very nervous -- about the straw poll.  Gonna have to come down Fri night to paint the town rEVOLution.

----------


## Lord Xar

> If things are on schedule, Ron Paul has landed here in Des Moines 30 minutes ago.  I spoke with some of the faithful tonight and it sounds like about 50 people will meet Ron and the staff at the airport.  I've heard that TV commercials are currently being delivered to stations in Des Moines, Cedar Rapids, Quad Cities, Sioux City, and Omaha/Council Bluffs.
> 
> I thought I had a line on a ticket into the debate tomorrow but lost out at the last minute.  I'm making some signs right now to wave tomorrow.  Doors to Old Main open at 5:30 AM tomorrow so the local RP faithful are converging on Drake University at 4:00 to show our strength to the media and the other campaigns.  Many of us will go to the Drake Diner at 8:00 to watch the debate.  Some of us will watch outside the hall on portable TVs.
> 
> The excitement is so thick you could cut it with a knife!  Everyone is on their toes and pure adrenaline will get us through the next 7 days in Iowa.  It's Go Time!


tv commericals.. any news on the content of them or anything about them????
that would be awesome..

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> I've heard that TV commercials are currently being delivered to stations in Des Moines, Cedar Rapids, Quad Cities, Sioux City, and Omaha/Council Bluffs.


I picture guys in black trench coats and derbies hopping off Ron Paul's plane with big 8 mm reels under their arms, dashing off on foot in the directions of Des Moines, Cedar Rapids, Quad, etc., furtively looking around as they run in the event Romney is sneaking up to steal the ad.

----------


## ghemminger

Big things are starting to happen....and it all starts here in IOWA!   But on a positive note...I beleive Ron Paul has started to tracend any one poll?  This is a movement and a movement can only be stopped by ellimnation all of it's members

----------


## PatriotOne

> I want to be there!  Video everything and YouTube it from tonight at the airport to after the debate.  
> 
> I'm really getting excited -- and very, very nervous -- about the straw poll.  Gonna have to come down Fri night to paint the town rEVOLution.



I hope someone interviews some of Romney, Giuliani supporter's there.  The last interview I saw of a Giuliani supporter holding a sign, he had no clue as to why he was actually supporting him.  Made him and Giuliani look like a fool.

I think some intelligent questions to those who support their candidates rhetoric would make for some great YouTube video's.  A question llike:

Why do the terrorists hate us? might be a good one for a Giuliani supporter 

Oh and perhaps ask a Romney supporter holding a sign why he came to the strawpoll to support Mitt.  Maybe find someone who will answer "because they paid for my trip here and fed me :-)

----------


## Dave

I've been quiet here as I've been busting my butt around Iowa and getting ready for Ames.  I want to post a big story about being in the debate and the rest of Sunday's fun in Des Moines and Fairfield but my attention has been on the ground here and less on the forums.  I've got a business to run, too.  I've posted some things in other threads.  Right now it kind of seems like all the threads are about Iowa, anyway.

I've seen Dr. Paul several times but I'm laying low now so other Iowans have a chance to get close to him.  We really need to strike a good balance at these events between having RP faithful around him to portray the excitement and backing off enough so curious Iowans can learn about him without thinking there's a bunch of nuts like me following him around Iowa.  Everyone here is saying the same things and right now I think this balance has been perfect.

This is especially important at Ames!  We will all be there for RP, of course, but our target is uncommitted Iowans - we are getting word that the Iowa GOP expects there to be a lot more uncommitted Iowans there than ever before!  We have to encourage the RP Nation to not crowd him when he's in and around the tent - let the uncommitted Iowans and press get close to him.  I'm sure I won't be anywhere near him in Ames because he's already GOT me.

I've heard the volunteer radio commercial 7-8 times.  Everyone who participated in this should be really proud - I think this is very effective.

We should also feel good about all our campaign contributions.  I've heard 2 different radio commercials form HQ and I know that TV commercials are running, too, though I haven't seen those.  Ron Paul is on the ground in Iowa - going all over the state visiting cities/towns of all sizes.  RP supporters are everywhere - working grocery stores, fairs, etc. - everywhere they don't get thrown out.  I've met many people from inside and outside Iowa who are members of these forums.

Attendance at the events has been fantastic and the enthusiasm unmatched!  A huge event with Ron Paul in Cedar Rapids has been added for Thursday night but many of us will be in Ames for the dress rehearsal.  I've got 2 straw poll tickets in my hands...can't wait to flex them.

More to come...

----------


## UCFGavin

> I've been quiet here as I've been busting my butt around Iowa and getting ready for Ames.  I want to post a big story about being in the debate and the rest of Sunday's fun in Des Moines and Fairfield but my attention has been on the ground here and less on the forums.  I've got a business to run, too.  I've posted some things in other threads.  Right now it kind of seems like all the threads are about Iowa, anyway.
> 
> I've seen Dr. Paul several times but I'm laying low now so other Iowans have a chance to get close to him.  We really need to strike a good balance at these events between having RP faithful around him to portray the excitement and backing off enough so curious Iowans can learn about him without thinking there's a bunch of nuts like me following him around Iowa.  Everyone here is saying the same things and right now I think this balance has been perfect.
> 
> This is especially important at Ames!  We will all be there for RP, of course, but our target is uncommitted Iowans - we are getting word that the Iowa GOP expects there to be a lot more uncommitted Iowans there than ever before!  We have to encourage the RP Nation to not crowd him when he's in and around the tent - let the uncommitted Iowans and press get close to him.  I'm sure I won't be anywhere near him in Ames because he's already GOT me.
> 
> I've heard the volunteer radio commercial 7-8 times.  Everyone who participated in this should be really proud - I think this is very effective.
> 
> We should also feel good about all our campaign contributions.  I've heard 2 different radio commercials form HQ and I know that TV commercials are running, too, though I haven't seen those.  Ron Paul is on the ground in Iowa - going all over the state visiting cities/towns of all sizes.  RP supporters are everywhere - working grocery stores, fairs, etc. - everywhere they don't get thrown out.  I've met many people from inside and outside Iowa who are members of these forums.
> ...


great to hear dave.  keep up the good work

----------


## PatriotOne

I always love your posts Dave.  I can feel your excitement when you post.

Being a Ron Paul supporter is such a daily roller ride.  Good news and then frustration about things such as hit pieces by blogs and MSM and marginalization by his own party.  Up and down, up and down, up and down.  I can only imagine I will need to keep a barf bag close by as things get even more intense!

So glad to have someone like you and the rest working Iowa.  It's you guys who give me confidence in this campaign daily these days.

Thanks for the update and good advice!

----------


## Badger Paul

Dave, thanks for all you've done and let other Iowa supporters know more help is on the way this weekend. I heard neutral bloggers on the ground and in other posts here say he have the most passionate supporters around. The more excitment around RP, the more people will want to know about him and his message and the more converts it will sell them. So long as that poll is open to all Iowans, the better chance we have.

----------


## Dave

If you can't get to Iowa and you're not busy calling Iowans, then you can get a feel for things here listening online to Newsradio 1040 WHO from 9 to 11:30 AM CDT and from 4-7 PM CDT for the 'local' talk shows.

http://www.whoradio.com/main.html

Also WOW 98.3 from about 1:20 to 3:40 is local talk.

http://www.983wowfm.com/

Most of the talk right now is about the race.  You might even get to hear the Ron Paul commercials!

----------


## Dave

Don't forget to tune in to WHO radio Thursday at 9 AM CDT to hear Ron Paul be interviewed live at the Iowa State Fair by Jan Mickelson. Maybe you'll hear a Ron Paul commercial, too.

You can listen online here:

www.whoradio.com

----------


## Shatterhand

> Don't forget to tune in to WHO radio Thursday at 9 AM CDT to hear Ron Paul be interviewed live at the Iowa State Fair by Jan Mickelson. Maybe you'll hear a Ron Paul commercial, too.
> 
> You can listen online here:
> 
> www.whoradio.com


Thanks for the updates and links, Dave. You always give great reports and snapshots on Iowa for us. I wonder if the revolution people are putting banners up everywhere. I also hope that plenty of cars are passing by the giant billboard.

----------


## Cowlesy

> great to hear dave.  keep up the good work


That's phenomenal.  It sounds like the Iowa supporters have their metaphorical war paint on and are taking the message to the streets.

----------


## Dave

My wife saw a RPRevolution sign in I-35 north of Des Moines this afternoon.  They're here!  I'm sure there will be a lot more popping up between now and Saturday!

----------


## Lord Xar

> My wife saw a RPRevolution sign in I-35 north of Des Moines this afternoon.  They're here!  I'm sure there will be a lot more popping up between now and Saturday!


Dave, is there an effort to tackle the Diebold issue that you know of?

----------


## Dave

> Dave, is there an effort to tackle the Diebold issue that you know of?


I'm hearing all kinds of buzz about protests, lawsuits, court injunctions, affidavits for RP voters, etc.  Some people are passionate about this but others think this could be an embarassing distraction at Ames that scares away potential voters.  I'm glad there are people working toward fair elections but I fall in the latter camp regarding Ames.  I'm just so involved in so many aspects of this event that I'm not barking up this tree.

----------


## Badger Paul

I wouldn't ask for any kind of vote re-count unless we are absolutly sure we're getting screwed. To act like the Kerry or Daily Kos crowd and say the election is being stolen from us just turns off a lot of Republicans that we could get on our side. Let's see what happens before we start calling a bunch of lawyers.

----------


## ChicagoLawyer

I second Dave's statement regarding the lawsuit.  There's no way a court would step into the picture and order the Iowa GOP to do things differently, so it's merely going to ruffle some feathers and make the plaintiffs look like rabble rousers.  Sometimes you want to look like that, but right now we don't.  We want to look like respectable Americans people should join with and vote with.  The people voting don't come from the streets of Berkley.  The come from the corn fields of Iowa.

----------


## Dave

Right now 3 of the 7 'Latest headlines' on the Des Moines Register's caucus website are about Ron Paul.

One is the correction to yesterday's story that implied he is pro-amnesty.

One is a story about his appearance yesterday in Council Bluffs - this was in the print edition today.

One is a story about him starting to run commercials in Iowa.

A buddy of mine heard a story on the TV news about Ron Paul starting up commercials in Iowa. I think it's weird that a candidate running ads is a news story but we'll take it.

Link:

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/app...ategory=caucus

----------


## LibertyEagle

There is an interview with Jesse Benton on Google video that someone on this board pointed us to us yesterday.  In it, Jesse talked about the side group (NOT the campaign) that he had heard were going to accost people after they voted and take pictures, etc. of their ballot.  He said this stuff was going to cost the campaign in terms of voters, because who wants to be accosted after they vote.

----------


## FreedomLover

I think people can be too hasty to point out a concerted attempt by media  to not cover Ron Paul. I think if we give them reasons to cover him, they will. Doesn't mean some won't try to silence us or him, but most media is just looking for a story that people will read, watch.

MSM is of course really slow in talking about any new social, pop-cultural events. That may have something to do with it, taking it into the real world helps.

----------


## angelatc

> wow.. she is putting up various billboards.. that is sooo friggin awesome ... really!!!
> 
> This woman needs flowers sent to her by us.. I am serious...


She deserves to be invited to the inauguration!

----------


## FreedomLover

> There is an interview with Jesse Benton on Google video that someone on this board pointed us to us yesterday.  In it, Jesse talked about the side group (NOT the campaign) that he had heard were going to accost people after they voted and take pictures, etc. of their ballot.  He said this stuff was going to cost the campaign in terms of voters, because who wants to be accosted after they vote.



Who ?

----------


## Dave

> Who ?


Head PR Honcho for RP HQ.

----------


## ThePieSwindler

Dave - what is your assessment of the situation on the ground. Do you think Ron Paul will be able to scrape together more than 1000 votes?

----------


## Badger Paul

Some to keep in mind that I read online today:

Other than Romney, no one else was running TV ads in Iowa other than RP I believe.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

> Some to keep in mind that I read online today:
> 
> Other than Romney, no one else was running TV ads in Iowa other than RP I believe.


I'm pretty sure that's wrong though because another poster in Iowa has seen Huckabee and Hunter tv ads and I've seen Tancredo tv ads.

----------


## Dave

Now that the Ames fervor is simmering down I thought I'd bring this thread back to life for the long haul to the Iowa Caucus.

I met a lot of you in Ames. I was the guy in the tan slacks and green shirt holding a 4x8 and greeting people as they approached the RP tent. I had a lot of fun, baked myself dizzy, and got to do about 10 interviews with various media, including Radio Iowa, an Australian paper, and the uber-liberal German magazine der Spiegel (it's funny to see yourself misquoted in a language you don't even speak). I was also attacked by a couple of war-mongers but I just let it bounce off. People really enjoyed the quotes that were up on the black signs behind me. Props to whoever did this.

A few things surprised me at Ames: Since Huckabee and Brownback were after the same voters I didn't think they would go 2-3. Prior to Saturday I thought Tancredo would make a surprise showing and take 3rd with Huckabee 2nd and Brownback 4th. The churches must have really cranked out their people. I was hopeful that RP could knock out T. Thompson. I also knew Hunter would do poorly but didn't think he would finish so low.

RP at 5th was a tremendous result and certainly no surprise after looking around Saturday. In fact, I think anyone could have predicted this just by wandering around the tents that afternoon. You could tell Tancredo's anti-illegal immigration stance got a lot of people to come to Ames and his tent. You could easily tell that Romney had the thing won and that Huckabee and Brownback had huge throngs. You could tell that Huckabee's crowd rivaled Brownback's even though it was obvious that Huckabee spent much less money. You could see that Cox and Hunter were bombing by their lame tents. You could tell is wasn't going to happen for T. Thompson as his nice tent was so sparsely populated. The RP presence was great but I knew a notable chuck of it couldn't vote. There's no reason to think the polls were rigged - you could tell the results with your own eyes.

The other big surprise was the crowd. Having been to this thing before, I could tell the crowd wasn't very big. That night in Hilton I was shocked to hear how few votes were cast! I think there are 3 reasons for the poor turnout:
Awful heat and humidityAbsent Giuliani, McCain, and F. ThompsonGOP malaise about their candidates and their prospectsSurely all 3 contributed but I suspect #3 was the most significant. I think GOP spirits are low right now with the beatings they took last fall and a less-than-rosy outlook right now. They have the solution right under their noses - Ron Paul!

Thanks to everyone who helped make Saturday such a big fun success. There's too many of you to mention and I know I didn't meet everyone. Everyone in Ames Saturday knows who Ron Paul is now!

Onward!

----------


## Dave

I worked the Iowa GOP booth at the Iowa State Fair yesterday for Ron Paul (we got to have 2 people behind the desk on this one day and several Iowa RP supporters took a shift).  It was also Brownback's day to have 2 people.

On my way in to the grounds I saw Hillary giving her stump speech.  The crowd was very large - much larger than for any GOP stump speech I saw.  She worked the democrat booth across the hall from our booth and it was gridlock with all the people and media/cameras.  Barf.

I had a nice visit with the Iowa chief for Brownback.  It was fun to hear him try to explain to everyone how thrilled they were with their 3rd place finish in Ames.  I don't buy it.  I talked to some of the Brownback interns that were working the booth - they were from Ohio and spending their summer in Iowa.  The campaign gives them a free apartment and $20 per day for food.

Giuliani was there, too, but I never saw him.  McCain had been there the day before.  These guys are trying to get something going here after skipping Ames.  Giuliani commercials are running a lot.

We passed out a lot of RP info and visited with a lot of Iowans.  I had a nice talk with the head of the Iowa GOP (and some of the other staffers).  He thought things went well for Ron Paul in Ames and I reinforced that and shared our enthusiasm for Ron Paul with him.

----------


## Lord Xar

Dave, is this all gearing up for the Iowa Caucus?

Has Ron Pauls presence died down now and what is the focus on there for Ron Paul?

----------


## poppop_schell

Someone previously said:

There's no reason to think the polls were rigged - you could tell the results with your own eyes.

My reaction?

I am sorry but there is MUCH hard evidence that the total vote was undercounted given the number of $35 tickets sold.  There were also no fundamental controls NECESSARY for a fair vote count.  No independent verification that there were no votes already programmed before start of the voting, no independent verification that the paper ballots inside the Diebold machines equaled the total reported by computer printout and that the distribution of votes among the candidates was equal to the paper ballots locked in the Diebold machines.  Most important, after you had your ID check to verify your were an Iowan, you did NOT have to sign any voter verificiation list like what is REQUIRED in regular elections so as to be able to make sure the Computer reported totals equaled the totals on the voter verification lists.

WADR, unless you've been involved in fair and verifiable elections like I have, you don't know how many basic controls were missing thereforre allowing for vote fraud.  

BTW, the legal action is NOT over.  It must be made public or Ron Paul could well be the choice of most GOPers but NOT show up in the voting because of poor vote count controls.

IF you can't be 100% sure that your vote actually was recored for your candidate, then why are we making this huge effort to get Ron Paul elected???

----------


## Roxi

> Someone previously said:
> 
> There's no reason to think the polls were rigged - you could tell the results with your own eyes.
> 
> My reaction?
> 
> I am sorry but there is MUCH hard evidence that the total vote was undercounted given the number of $35 tickets sold.  There were also no fundamental controls NECESSARY for a fair vote count.  No independent verification that there were no votes already programmed before start of the voting, no independent verification that the paper ballots inside the Diebold machines equaled the total reported by computer printout and that the distribution of votes among the candidates was equal to the paper ballots locked in the Diebold machines.  Most important, after you had your ID check to verify your were an Iowan, you did NOT have to sign any voter verificiation list like what is REQUIRED in regular elections so as to be able to make sure the Computer reported totals equaled the totals on the voter verification lists.
> 
> WADR, unless you've been involved in fair and verifiable elections like I have, you don't know how many basic controls were missing thereforre allowing for vote fraud.  
> ...


I believe i have said that in a previous post, and how many of those tickets "sold" were included in the numbers each of the candidates sent out in the mail and people didn't show up, it got nearly 100 degrees, and remember the state fair was going on too at the same time in des moines, i have no inkling if that affected the numbers.

and i thought the ID scanning was the way to keep count of how many votes there were individual from the machine totals... (not sure on this either)

all i know is there were a lot more romney and brownback people than there were RP supporters, and a great chunk of RP supporters like me were from out of state. I heard SO few saying they were from Iowa...  I would also say based on my perception of the response to huckabee here I wasn't shocked to learn hed gotten 2nd. He did well in the debates, they have shot him up a bit in the national media, and he came across as a homegrown ozarks farm boy grown up to be pastor grown up to be presidential candidate... americas golden boy.

----------


## Orat

Choose your battles, Dr. Schell.  It only hurts us if we make a big stink about a poll (not an election) in which, even if we did a full manual recount, we gain no votes.  Now I take it you believe we would gain a large number of votes, but I see very little curiosity from others here as to what the people WHO WERE THERE think about this.  Take it from me or any of the other peolpe who were responsible for monitoring the vote: the final results match pretty well what we observed.  If we challenge the results, we will only embarass our candidate and his campaign, and that will hurt us, not help us.

This was not the election, it was just a poll, and we still have a LOT of campaigning to do, and we can't afford to undermine our efforts.  Especially since complaining about the results gives a negative spin to the results, when in reality, they were very impressive, all things considered.

As for the extra tickets that were purchased, those were pre-purchased by the other campaigns.  Almost nobody bought their own ticket individually.  But turnout was WAY lower than anyone expected, so these other campaigns wound up with a bunch of unused tickets on their hands.  No big conspiracy at all.

----------


## Dustancostine

The Brownback and Huckabee people actually called the RP people and said that they had extra tickets and that if RP supporters needed them to go over to their tents and they would let them have them.

--Dustan

----------


## Orat

I sure didn't hear about that.  Even so, the candidates expected a turnout of 25,000, so I doubt they got rid of anywhere near that many tickets.

Also, I myself, the other Ron Paul observers, and the observers for other campaigns, kept watch on the counts in all the machines throughout the day.  We would have known if they had shredded ballots and reduced the number.  There's simply no way they could have done that.  Everyone knew the count almost minute-by-minute.

----------


## Dave

Things have been relatively quiet in Iowa since Ames (on the GOP side.  The dems are still crawling all over with Clinton, Edwards, Kucinich, Richardson, and Biden all here this week).  but GOP action is starting to pick up again now.

Brownback and Huckabee are back in Iowa this week.  They're the only GOP doing the Lance Armstrong presidential forum.

Giuliani has been running tons of commercials and Romney has started back up, as well.  Giuliani skipped Ames but he obviously learned from McCain in 2000 that you can't skip the Iowa Caucuses.  I got another slick mailing from Giuliani this week, too.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Dave, 

Do you know why Dr. Paul is not participating in the Armstrong presidential forum?

----------


## FluffyUnbound

> Dave, 
> 
> Do you know why Dr. Paul is not participating in the Armstrong presidential forum?


I haven't heard anything, but don't you think that the framing of the Armstrong forum is statist and therefore it's sensible for Paul to avoid it?

"How will the government stop cancer?" is a question that contains within it the statist assumption that one role of the government is to stop cancer.  You can show up and say that the state shouldn't be involved in medicine, but that takes about ten seconds to say and then you're pretty much done with your contribution to the forum.  You also have to know that if he showed up and said that he'd be mocked and abused for doing so.

----------


## Dave

> Dave, 
> 
> Do you know why Dr. Paul is not participating in the Armstrong presidential forum?


No clue but it's not really relevant now since only Brownback and Huckabee will be there.  Here's the Register story on most of the candidates skipping this event.  It sounds to me like Armstrong is contemplating his political ambitions.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> No clue but it's not really relevant now since only Brownback and Huckabee will be there.  *Here's the Register story* on most of the candidates skipping this event.  It sounds to me like Armstrong is contemplating his political ambitions.


Dave, did you forget the link?

----------


## Dave

> Dave, did you forget the link?


Yes - sorry.  Thanks for looking out.

http://desmoinesregister.com/apps/pb...0326/-1/caucus

----------


## Dave

On the Op-Ed page today the Des Moines Register had a nice 5x6 photo of RP greeting his sign-waving supporters at the Ames Straw Poll.  My heart jumped.

Then I see that it accompanies a negative piece by the top dog at the Register called "Why the negative campaigns?  Look in a mirror for the cause":

http://desmoinesregister.com/apps/pb...1/1035/OPINION

The story doesn't mention RP but the connection between negative campaigns and the RP photo comes through clearly.  "Here's a photo of a negative campaign in action" seems to be the message.

I'm sure she'll offer a similarly cynical review of the democrat candidates in action.  Right?

----------


## Dave

A fellow Ron Paul Patriot had his letter published in the Des Moines Register today:


Regarding Richard Doak's, "Who will defend Constitution?" (Aug. 19 column):

The genius of the Constitution was not in the separation of powers as Doak suggests. The Constitution was written to limit the powers of the federal government.

Doak says, "Read the Constitution more closely." OK. "Amendment Ten: The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people."

The authors of the Constitution realized some things are done most efficiently by a free people, rather than dictated by a central authority.

These things would include education, retirement preparation, health care and help for those of us unable to help themselves.

If you look at the terrible job our government has done in these areas it's easy to see they were right. While all the other candidates would call for reform of our government's programs, only Ron Paul sees we must truly phase them out, while not pulling the rug out from under those who have planned their futures around them.

If Doak expects the Constitution to protect the civil liberties he treasures, he should also expect our liberty to be defended when we save for retirement or education, rather than having it confiscated and given to someone else.

- Fritz Groszkruger,
Dumont.



His letter was in response to an earlier column on defending the Constitution that had this to say about Ron Paul:

"The Republican exception is maverick Texas Congressman Ron Paul, who makes restoration of constitutional rule a major theme of his long-shot campaign."

(The full text is http://www.desmoinesregister.com/app...ON01/708190333)


The historical writings of this liberal columnist seem less enthusiastic about other parts of the Constitution and the letter-writer gives him some education.

----------


## Dave

Here's an excellent article on the still-unfolding changes to the primary/caucus calendar.  Sounds like Michigan is trying to move forward which causes all the other dominoes to drop...the first contest (Iowa) may end up being as early as January 3!

http://desmoinesregister.com/apps/pb...708280367/1036

----------


## LibertyEagle

Dave,

What are the Iowa Meetup groups doing these days to get the word out to Iowans?

----------


## Dave

In Iowa today you'd hardly know there was a debate last night - the media is all atwitter about Fred's visit. He'll be all over Iowa for the next 3 days and his first stop is this afternoon in Des Moines. The massive Fred Thompson bus is already sitting downtown about a block from Ron Paul's Iowa HQ. It's all painted up with stuff about unity, security, and our core principles, etc. Wish I had my camera.

I thought about checking it out but I don't want it to look like people are interested. Besides, I've got better things to do - I'm volunteering at Ron Paul HQ today.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Dave,

What is, or is there, a concerted plan to get the word out to iowans?  What is Seehusen or the Meetup groups doing or planning?  Anything?

----------


## Dave

A small photo of Ron Paul in today's Des Moines Register with the following news:

"Republican presidential candidate Ron Paul has named Drew Ivers as his Iowa campaign chairman, giving the Texas congressman a veteran conservative organizer in the leadoff caucus state.  Ivers, a research scientist from Webster City, joins Paul Dorr, Paul's Iowa field director, at the core of a largely volunteer campaign staff.  Ivers was Iowa chairman for Pat Robertson in 1988 and Iowa chairman in 1996 and 1999 for Pat Buchanan."


This is really exciting news for the Ron Paul campaign.  This guy's experience, connections, and energy would blow your mind.  This is a big coup for the campaign and while it's getting late in the game this is an incredibly positive development that has already energized the volunteers.

----------


## UCFGavin

> A small photo of Ron Paul in today's Des Moines Register with the following news:
> 
> "Republican presidential candidate Ron Paul has named Drew Ivers as his Iowa campaign chairman, giving the Texas congressman a veteran conservative organizer in the leadoff caucus state.  Ivers, a research scientist from Webster City, joins Paul Dorr, Paul's Iowa field director, at the core of a largely volunteer campaign staff.  Ivers was Iowa chairman for Pat Robertson in 1988 and Iowa chairman in 1996 and 1999 for Pat Buchanan."
> 
> 
> This is really exciting news for the Ron Paul campaign.  This guy's experience, connections, and energy would blow your mind.  This is a big coup for the campaign and while it's getting late in the game this is an incredibly positive development that has already energized the volunteers.


don't know who that is, but if dave likes it then i like it!

----------


## M.Bellmore

> Dave,
> 
> What is, or is there, a concerted plan to get the word out to iowans?  What is Seehusen or the Meetup groups doing or planning?  Anything?


Attention Iowans:

I am trying to coordinate a mass flood of Ron Paul to college football stadiums on October 27th. Turns out Michigan State (my state) is playing Iowa. Please check out the end of this thread:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=14294

Please sign up to do this! A flyover like at UofM would be great, but having RP at as many stadiums as possible is the goal for the 27th.

Thanks!

----------


## Dave

*Paul campaign: Purple Heart recipient, Christian organizer, veteran Republican activist joins Ron Paul 2008*
9/25/2007 

CONTACT: Paul Dorr 

DES MOINES, IOWA  Drew Ivers, PhD (Iowa State), has been named the Iowa Campaign Chairman for Ron Paul 2008. Dr. Ivers brings a wealth of conservative political and leadership experience to the Paul campaign. 

Dr. Ivers is a genetics scholar trained in the Iowa educational system and a Purple Heart honoree for his service in Vietnam. He has been an Iowa Republican party activist for 30 years and is a four-time Republican National Convention delegate. Dr. Ivers is also a two-time Republican State Central Committee member and served on many Iowa campaigns including those of Roger Jepsen, Terry Branstad, Chuck Grassley, and Ronald Reagan. He served as Iowa State Campaign Chairman for Pat Buchanan in 1996 and 2000 and Pat Robertson in 1988 which also led to the creation of the initial Christian Coalition of Iowa (now known as the Iowa Christian Alliance). 

Drew Ivers success as Iowa Chairman in three widely-watched Presidential campaigns makes him the perfect choice to help communicate to Iowans that Dr. Paul is staunchly pro-life, pro-taxpayer and a champion of liberty and the Constitution, said national campaign manager Lew Moore. 

The other Republican candidates are good men," said Dr. Ivers, "but when it comes to a record of fidelity to the Constitutional principles of Limited Government, they are still all students compared to Ron Paul. And with 65-70 percent of Americans polled now opposing the War in Iraq, if the Republicans nominate a pro-war Republican they may just as well hand the White House over to Hillary Clinton." 

I relish the thought of a series of national debates between Mrs. Clinton and Dr. Paul and will be pouring my energy into helping Iowa Republicans see the power of his nomination, continued Ivers. 

Dr. Ivers joins Paul Dorr, Iowa Field Director, of Ocheyedan and a host of passionate volunteers in Ron Pauls campaign. 

Interested Iowans can contact the Ron Paul 2008 Iowa campaign office at (515) 280-1136 or drew.ivers@ronpaul2008.com for more information. 

-30-

----------


## Dave

*Ron Paul Iowa Chairman Receives Iowa Christian* 

*Alliance** Award at Saturday Nights Banquet*





FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE CONTACT: Meghann Walker
October 1, 2007 

CLIVE, IOWA  Drew Ivers, PhD, was awarded the prestigious Friends of the Family Award by the Iowa Christian Alliance, Saturday evening, September 29, 2007. The ceremony was held in conjunction with the ICAs annual fall banquet in Clive. Dr. Ivers is Republican Presidential Candidate Ron Pauls campaign chairman for the state of Iowa. 

Ivers was introduced to the audience by ICA President Steve Scheffler. Past NRA President, former Des Moines assistant chief of police, and former state Republican Party Chairman, Kayne Robinson presented the actual award. Ivers and Robinson have previously served together on the Iowa Republican Partys Central Committee.

While making the award Robinson enthusiastically mentioned Ivers past service as Iowa Chairman for Pat Robertson and for Pat Buchanan during two campaigns. 

Dr. Ivers is a Purple Heart honoree for his service in Vietnam. He has been an Iowa Republican party activist for 30 years and is a four-time Republican National Convention delegate. Dr. Ivers is also a two-time Republican State Central Committee member and served on many Iowa campaigns including those of Roger Jepsen, Terry Branstad, Chuck Grassley, and Ronald Reagan. 

Ivers remarked after the banquet, I was pleased to receive the recognition from fellow Christians, some of whom followed my leadership in past Iowa campaigns. I invite them to follow me again as I help advance the cause of the most pro-family, constitutionally faithful candidate running for the Republican nomination this fall in Iowa  Ron Paul. 

Ivers concluded, As many evangelicals sort out their concerns about Israel and the Middle East, I want to advance Congressman Pauls long held opposition to our trouble-some foreign aide policy which is contrary to our forefathers admonitions to avoid foreign entanglements. Such aide in the Middle East frequently has negative consequences. (I.e. Years of foreign aide to Sadam Hussein.) And as Dr. Paul reiterates, we need justice for 911, not an endless War in Iraq which most Americans now oppose. As a combat veteran who has experienced this all before, I know Ron Paul is right. It is time to bring the troops home. 

Interested Iowans can contact the Ron Paul 2008 Iowa campaign office at (515) 280-1136 or drew.ivers@ronpaul2008.com for more information. 



-30-

----------


## risiusj

I can't wait to hear this guy talk tomorrow at the Ames Meetup/Team Ron Paul meeting.

----------


## Dave

*GOP tentatively looking at Jan. 3 as caucus date*
10/5/2007 

By IowaPolitics.com Staff 

The Republican Party of Iowa State Central Committee discussed holding its caucuses on Jan. 3 during a conference call Friday night. However, sources say that date remains tentative until the RPI can work in unison with the Iowa Democratic Party. 

The GOP likes Jan. 3 -- opposed to Jan. 5 -- to pay respect to New Hampshire by giving more time between the caucuses and first primary in the nation, RPI officials said after the call. 

An official decision should be announced when both the RPI and Iowa Democratic Party can stand at the podium, RPI Executive Director Chuck Laudner said. 

After Friday's meeting, Laudner called IDP Executive Director Mike Milligan to share the wishes of the majority of the RPI committee.

----------


## Mastiff

Just found this thread.  I'm in Cedar Rapids.  The efforts here are pretty subdued.  We have 100-150 people in meetups between Iowa City and Cedar Rapids, but they aren't very active.

I apologize for not reading all 80 pages of posts on this thread, but does the caucus system in IA affect our strategy, or should it?  If I understand right, it's NOT statewide popular vote, so we need to get the word out to the small towns if we want to win here.  Am I correct?  How are delegates assigned across the state?

I'm wondering if the meetups should specifically target smaller towns around the state, either with direct canvassing or direct mail.  In Linn county, you can buy addresses from the auditor.  The whole county costs $65.  I haven't gotten much interest from other meetup people here, so I was thinking of just buying the addresses for my city for $10 and mailing out tri-folds.

Some higher level organization would be great to distribute mailing addresses and maintain a common message.  A dedicated postcard for direct mail would be good to save postage.

----------


## frasu

I just found this comment on DesMoines Register dot com
Romney leads GOP, Thompson moves into second

RP looks like he is in for just 4%... hmm

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Just found this thread.  I'm in Cedar Rapids.  The efforts here are pretty subdued.  We have 100-150 people in meetups between Iowa City and Cedar Rapids, but they aren't very active.


I seriously don't understand why people aren't active.  Is something amiss with the Meetup organizers, have they just lost interest in the campaign, or do they not really understand how very little time we have and what is at stake?

----------


## Mastiff

> I seriously don't understand why people aren't active.  Is something amiss with the Meetup organizers, have they just lost interest in the campaign, or do they not really understand how very little time we have and what is at stake?


Well, it's pretty easy to sign up for a meetup.  It doesn't mean you actually want to do anything or spend any money.  

Speaking of which, anyone want to help me man a gun show table next month?

----------


## Liberty

> Just found this thread.  I'm in Cedar Rapids.  The efforts here are pretty subdued.  We have 100-150 people in meetups between Iowa City and Cedar Rapids, but they aren't very active.
> 
> I apologize for not reading all 80 pages of posts on this thread, but does the caucus system in IA affect our strategy, or should it?  If I understand right, it's NOT statewide popular vote, so we need to get the word out to the small towns if we want to win here.  Am I correct?  How are delegates assigned across the state?
> 
> I'm wondering if the meetups should specifically target smaller towns around the state, either with direct canvassing or direct mail.  In Linn county, you can buy addresses from the auditor.  The whole county costs $65.  I haven't gotten much interest from other meetup people here, so I was thinking of just buying the addresses for my city for $10 and mailing out tri-folds.
> 
> Some higher level organization would be great to distribute mailing addresses and maintain a common message.  A dedicated postcard for direct mail would be good to save postage.


This is very disappointing considering the majority of Iowans are against the war.
I had a phone conversation last week with a 70 year old man from Haverhill, IA and he indicated his friends are Romney supporters. I told him Ron Paul is the only candidate that will bring the troops home now and end this war. I hit several other points and hopefully he will talk to his friends about Ron Paul.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Well, it's pretty easy to sign up for a meetup.  It doesn't mean you actually want to do anything or spend any money.  
> 
> Speaking of which, anyone want to help me man a gun show table next month?


The United States is pretty large, you might want to narrow down a bit where the gun show is.   

Better yet, would you please edit your profile to include the state that you live in?

----------


## Dave

> Just found this thread. I'm in Cedar Rapids. The efforts here are pretty subdued. We have 100-150 people in meetups between Iowa City and Cedar Rapids, but they aren't very active.
> 
> I apologize for not reading all 80 pages of posts on this thread, but does the caucus system in IA affect our strategy, or should it? If I understand right, it's NOT statewide popular vote, so we need to get the word out to the small towns if we want to win here. Am I correct? How are delegates assigned across the state?


It certainly affects our strategy - it's a much greater commitment to get someone to participate in a local republican meeting at a specific time for a few hours than to simply show up and vote in a primary.

I think you're confusing the Iowa democrats' caucus process with the republicans a bit. Second-tier democrats can improve their odds a bit by focusing on the rural areas since it takes fewer voters to be 'viable' in a precinct. Republicans just vote by secret ballot - none of this 'viability' business on caucus night.

Since Iowa goes first, the results of the caucus vote are more important than the number of delegates 'won'. In fact, nobody really knows how many Iowa delegates a candidate has won on caucus night since each precinct independently elects its county delegates and candidate preference may or may not be a factor in that - plus some of the candidates will have dropped out by the time of the county, district, state, and national conventions.




> I'm wondering if the meetups should specifically target smaller towns around the state, either with direct canvassing or direct mail. In Linn county, you can buy addresses from the auditor. The whole county costs $65. I haven't gotten much interest from other meetup people here, so I was thinking of just buying the addresses for my city for $10 and mailing out tri-folds.
> 
> Some higher level organization would be great to distribute mailing addresses and maintain a common message. A dedicated postcard for direct mail would be good to save postage.


We have higher-level organization in Iowa! The campaign has an office in downtown Des Moines led by the immensely capable Dr. Drew Ivers (see earlier posts). Lots of volunteers like myself are helping out there. I'll PM you, Mastiff.

----------


## Dave

The Iowa GOP now has this on their website so I thought I'd share the news that Congressman Paul will appear at the Republican Party of Iowa's Reagan Dinner on Saturday, October 27th.  This is a fundraiser for the Iowa GOP and tickets are $100.  Also scheduled to participate are Thompson, Tancredo, Hunter, Huckabee, and Brownback.  I would not be surprised if some additional candidates decide to participate as well - I think that all have been invited.

This event is at Hy-Vee hall in Des Moines - home of the June 30th Ron Paul rally that kicked off so much excitement!  It will be great to have Dr. Paul back in Iowa.  I don't know right now whether additional Ron Paul events will be planned around this visit.

Here's the link:

http://www.iowagop.net/inner.asp?z=5

----------


## bbachtung

Giving everyone in a meet-up group in Iowa who doesn't feel like doing much one assignment would likely reap untold benefits at the caucuses.  That assignment is: make sure that all of your friends and family go to the caucuses and support RP.  Turn-out (and willingness to stay through the evening) will be key to winning (or placing well) in Iowa.

----------


## tiznow

> Giving everyone in a meet-up group in Iowa who doesn't feel like doing much one assignment would likely reap untold benefits at the caucuses.  That assignment is: make sure that all of your friends and family go to the caucuses and support RP.  Turn-out (and willingness to stay through the evening) will be key to winning (or placing well) in Iowa.


yes this has been well mentioned at least for my area.....there is alot of "non-visible" activities going on in iowa beyond the waving signs, knocking on doors, gathering in meetup groups etc

iowans are generally very laid back not in your face people so many aren't comfortable doing the more outreaching activities that involve dealing with alot of strangers is my general consensus.  I personally have these reservations but I'm die-hard behind ron paul so that help overcome some of this....

Last month at local GOP meeting the chair mentioned he saw some ron paul signs and it was the first he's seen for republican candidates in the area (very liberal town) that made me smile as i have no clue who it is etc but i know i've been passing out alot of signs and such along the way....

for anybody in iowa i just say go do it...no need to have any organized group pushing you to do what you do and don't do....i've flyered church parking lots, flyered cars, and knocked on doors on my own doing....if you wait for others your wasting time....just do it!!

----------


## tiznow

> Just found this thread.  I'm in Cedar Rapids.  The efforts here are pretty subdued.  We have 100-150 people in meetups between Iowa City and Cedar Rapids, but they aren't very active.
> 
> I apologize for not reading all 80 pages of posts on this thread, but does the caucus system in IA affect our strategy, or should it?  If I understand right, it's NOT statewide popular vote, so we need to get the word out to the small towns if we want to win here.  Am I correct?  How are delegates assigned across the state?
> 
> I'm wondering if the meetups should specifically target smaller towns around the state, either with direct canvassing or direct mail.  In Linn county, you can buy addresses from the auditor.  The whole county costs $65.  I haven't gotten much interest from other meetup people here, so I was thinking of just buying the addresses for my city for $10 and mailing out tri-folds.
> 
> Some higher level organization would be great to distribute mailing addresses and maintain a common message.  A dedicated postcard for direct mail would be good to save postage.


for the republicans IT IS a statewide popular vote i've investigated this....its a private straw vote and than each precinct calls in the results to some statewide coordinator and they add the votes up...bush won iowa in 2000 with 30,000 or so votes state wide the turnout is low....and will be low as its now going to be jan 3rd or 5th with people having holiday hangover, college football on tv, cold, and its the winter break for students in the state (this is gonna be a major headache for my area)....

the democrats do the messed up stuff.....huddle in groups and all that crap and in your small towns the people have much more power in the system than say someone in johnson county (the liberal capital of iowa)

i saw in 2000 for the democrats in johnson county 80 some people were needed for each delegate while in your rural towns its more on the order of 20 some people....anyway this is of no interest or worry to us....when i first saw this i freaked but than i realized the republicans don't do it this way....

Also from my analysis i think iowa will end up being a non-story in general....nobody is going to have an overwhelming victory other than possibly romney because he's hitting the state so hard and has ads running 24/7 so he has the name recognition in the state

my general feel is romney, rudy, fred, huckabee (he'll have a good showing with the chrisitian conservative base), paul will chop up the vote and nothing will really be learned from it.....the campaign is doing the right thing and focusing on NH IMO....too many resources and groundwork at the campaign level are generally needed to win iowa and now with the bunched up primary schedule it holds much less clout....and romney has already dumped so much into it at this point....

that said in the recent des moines register poll released where paul came in at 4% and 9% undecided they said 75% of those that chose a particular candidate aren't dead-set and could possibly switch to a different candidate so we have an opening there for sure

so basically 84% of republican iowans are open to possibly switching sides by caucus night.

----------


## Dave

Brownback said today he would drop out of the race if he doesn't finish 4th or better in the Iowa Caucuses.

----------


## Lord Xar

Tancredo said he'd dropout if he didn't get 3rd or higher...

----------


## UCFGavin

> Brownback said today he would drop out of the race if he doesn't finish 4th or better in the Iowa Caucuses.


its a shame that means he is going to last that long

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

We can count them out after Iowa then.  Good riddance.  Tancredo is ok, but Brownback is worthless.  Take Hunter and Alan Keyes with you!  Then it's a 6 horse race.  If we finish ahead of McCain in both Iowa and New Hampshire, he will probably drop.  Huckster almost needs a 1-2 finish in Iowa to have a chance.  VIVA LA REVOLUTION!!!!!!!!!

----------


## UCFGavin

> Tancredo said he'd dropout if he didn't get 3rd or higher...


well thats a pretty much a sure thing

----------


## lynnf

> Also from my analysis i think iowa will end up being a non-story in general....nobody is going to have an overwhelming victory other than possibly romney because he's hitting the state so hard and has ads running 24/7 so he has the name recognition in the state
> 
> my general feel is romney, rudy, fred, huckabee (he'll have a good showing with the chrisitian conservative base), paul will chop up the vote and nothing will really be learned from it.....the campaign is doing the right thing and focusing on NH IMO....too many resources and groundwork at the campaign level are generally needed to win iowa and now with the bunched up primary schedule it holds much less clout....and romney has already dumped so much into it at this point....
> 
> that said in the recent des moines register poll released where paul came in at 4% and 9% undecided they said 75% of those that chose a particular candidate aren't dead-set and could possibly switch to a different candidate so we have an opening there for sure
> 
> so basically 84% of republican iowans are open to possibly switching sides by caucus night.


so, with that many open to switching sides, don't you think it is worth it to fight for them?

one thing to watch for is that if some of the Fred, Rudy, etc. supporters get wind of an attempt to take advantage of low turnout by others like Ron Paul, they might mobilize to prevent such from happening, so don't be surprised it they do that just for spite


lynn

----------


## Orat

Everybody, please remember, with the exception of maybe Tancredo (who could wind up giving us a surge in support when he bows out), we want the GOP field as crowded shoulder-to-shoulder with warmongering neocons as possible.  Why?  Simple, it's a lot easier for the SOLITARY anti-war candidate to win a primary when the pro-war vote is divided up a million different ways.  In fact, I wish Newt would enter the race and a bunch of others!  He would keep too many votes from coalescing around Thompson.

----------


## Liberty

If a 1500 person rally in Tennessee and 2000 last night in Michigan can't fire up Iowa supporters of Ron Paul, I don't know what will. I would think the University of Iowa and Iowa State would be great places to pick up support for Ron Paul. Does anyone from Iowa know how Ron is doing at those schools?

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

> Everybody, please remember, with the exception of maybe Tancredo (who could wind up giving us a surge in support when he bows out), we want the GOP field as crowded shoulder-to-shoulder with warmongering neocons as possible.  Why?  Simple, it's a lot easier for the SOLITARY anti-war candidate to win a primary when the pro-war vote is divided up a million different ways.  In fact, I wish Newt would enter the race and a bunch of others!  He would keep too many votes from coalescing around Thompson.


Correct sir!  As worthless as Brownback is, he could serve a purpose by taking away some of the God Squad from Huckabee and Thompson in Iowa!  Rudy, Romney, and McCain duke it out for the ultra neo-con vote and we swoop in with enough people to get a good finish to propel us into New Hampshire!  It can happen if we keep fighting!

----------


## G-khan

If Trancedo drops out I think he will tell his followers to vote for Ron Paul. They are friends and Ron Paul is the only other person that will secure our borders and that is Trancredo's #1 item he wants done..

----------


## G-khan

> If a 1500 person rally in Tennessee and 2000 last night in Michigan can't fire up Iowa supporters of Ron Paul, I don't know what will. I would think the University of Iowa and Iowa State would be great places to pick up support for Ron Paul. Does anyone from Iowa know how Ron is doing at those schools?



What is needed is a 3,000 Ron Paul rally in Iowa..

----------


## saahmed

> If a 1500 person rally in Tennessee and 2000 last night in Michigan can't fire up Iowa supporters of Ron Paul, I don't know what will. I would think the University of Iowa and Iowa State would be great places to pick up support for Ron Paul. Does anyone from Iowa know how Ron is doing at those schools?


I go to the University of Iowa and it doesn't seem like he has huge amounts of support here.  Many people don't know about him, some only know him as the "Ron Paul Revolution sign" guy.  People put some signs up and there were some chalk ads (the University recently banned all chalk ads).  A lot of people I have talked to, who actually know where he stands on the issues, do like him.  Ron Paul isn't doing enough in Iowa to get his name or his ideas out.  There is a decent sized meetup group, but it seems like not too many people are active in it, myself included due to work and school.  Ron Paul needs to start putting out some TV and radio ads and his support will definitely grow.  There are definitely a lot of conservatives here.  Another appeal might be his support for the legalization of marijuana or his support for the reduction of the drinking age.  Those are pretty big here but thats not really something I think you would want to advertise all over TV.  Whats bad is that the caucuses will likely fall during the winter break, meaning that college students will either be at home or wasted and it will be hard to push them out to the caucuses.

What we definitely need is for Ron Paul to come out to Iowa.  He needs a big rally at both universities and I think he can get a pretty big one at the U of Iowa if we spread the message on what he stands for.

----------


## Dave

> Also from my analysis i think iowa will end up being a non-story in general....nobody is going to have an overwhelming victory other than possibly romney because he's hitting the state so hard and has ads running 24/7 so he has the name recognition in the state
> 
> my general feel is romney, rudy, fred, huckabee (he'll have a good showing with the chrisitian conservative base), paul will chop up the vote and nothing will really be learned from it.....the campaign is doing the right thing and focusing on NH IMO....too many resources and groundwork at the campaign level are generally needed to win iowa and now with the bunched up primary schedule it holds much less clout....and romney has already dumped so much into it at this point....


Whoa, partner! The Ron Paul campaign has ceded NOTHING in Iowa and I think it is very incorrect to say the campaign is focusing on NH. The campaign appears to believe that BOTH Iowa and NH are very important. An unexpectedly strong finish in Iowa will propel RP to later contests. The bunched up primary schedule has actually made Iowa MORE important since there's no time to recover from a poor showing here.

Ron Paul doesn't HAVE to win Iowa - Iowa's role is to winnow the field down to 3 or maybe 4 candidates. Iowa will be the end of the road for some candidates and we've got to work hard here to make sure Ron Paul keeps on chugging. No candidate has finished below 3rd in Iowa and gone on to win their party's nomination.

----------


## Eric21ND

We need to get a damn game plan for Iowa quick.  If the Iowa meetup groups are slacking we need to flood people in their from neighboring states.  We need a direct mail campaign like NOW!  We need to knock on doors, thousands of them and hand them Ron Paul materials.  WE need to organize a way to get our supports to those polls and we have to print EXACTLY where to vote so people know.  This will be in the dead of january so we need to also plan for that and see how the weather effects turnout.

----------


## Patrick Henry

> Whoa, partner! The Ron Paul campaign has ceded NOTHING in Iowa and I think it is very incorrect to say the campaign is focusing on NH. The campaign appears to believe that BOTH Iowa and NH are very important. An unexpectedly strong finish in Iowa will propel RP to later contests. The bunched up primary schedule has actually made Iowa MORE important since there's no time to recover from a poor showing here.
> 
> Ron Paul doesn't HAVE to win Iowa - Iowa's role is to winnow the field down to 3 or maybe 4 candidates. Iowa will be the end of the road for some candidates and we've got to work hard here to make sure Ron Paul keeps on chugging. No candidate has finished below 3rd in Iowa and gone on to win their party's nomination.


Do you think Ron can win Iowa? I think that it is very possible.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Correct sir!  As worthless as Brownback is, he could serve a purpose by taking away some of the God Squad from Huckabee and Thompson in Iowa!


There are a lot of Christians who support Ron Paul.  I am one of them.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> What we definitely need is for Ron Paul to come out to Iowa.  He needs a big rally at both universities and I think he can get a pretty big one at the U of Iowa if we spread the message on what he stands for.


Do the universities in Iowa allow political ads in their newspapers?  Do you think it would be a good idea to put ads in these?

I guess the question I have is since the Caucus is during break, should we be putting a whole lot of emphasis on college students in Iowa?  I mean, how many of them do you realistically think are going to show up to vote in the caucuses?  I'm just wondering how best to spend the money that we have to spend.

----------


## Bob Cochran

> There are a lot of Christians who support Ron Paul.  I am one of them.


I'm another.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

> There are a lot of Christians who support Ron Paul.  I am one of them.


First of all, you aren't in Iowa.  Secondly, it was no secret that Huckabee and Brownback were courting over this same group of people at the Iowa Straw Poll.  I never said Christians wouldn't or don't support Congressman Paul.  I said Brownback would take some of the Christian vote away, not all.  But these two guys in particular pander for the Christian vote and Huckabee being a Pastor doesn't help matters.

----------


## Adamsa

A Paul/Tancredo double team... sweet...

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

> I'm another.


First of all, you aren't in Iowa.  Secondly, it was no secret that Huckabee and Brownback were courting over this same group of people at the Iowa Straw Poll. I never said Christians wouldn't or don't support Congressman Paul. I said Brownback would take some of the Christian vote away, not all. But these two guys in particular pander for the Christian vote and Huckabee being a Pastor doesn't help matters.

----------


## stevedasbach

The recently appointed head of the Paul campaign in Iowa is a very experienced & successful caucus organizer. Until we hear otherwise from people on the ground in Iowa, let's assume that he knows what he is doing and that the campaign there is moving forward.

----------


## John of Des Moines

> The recently appointed head of the Paul campaign in Iowa is a very experienced & successful caucus organizer. Until we hear otherwise from people on the ground in Iowa, let's assume that he knows what he is doing and that the campaign there is moving forward.


Exactly, Drew's got the plan.

----------


## Tratzman

We need a *HUGE* turnout for the presidential debate on Nov. 6th. in Cedar Falls.  It would be awesome to have a post-debate rally similar to Michigan's where they had over 2000 vocal freedom-lovers.  Does anyone know if Drew has something big planned for this day?  The support here is a little iffy.  We should really have a lot of out-of-staters come a few hours beforehand and help us get things set up.  We could make an *enormous* statement with another big rally.

----------


## winston_blade

I think Iowa is more important than NH just because New Hampshire is thought to have a libertarian streak whereas Iowa doesn't.  It would make the media poop their pants if RP won Iowa, and it would help him in NH as well.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

> I think Iowa is more important than NH just because New Hampshire is thought to have a libertarian streak whereas Iowa doesn't.  It would make the media poop their pants if RP won Iowa, and it would help him in NH as well.


Exactly.  If he finishes top 3 in Iowa the media will definitely cover him because that would mean he finished better than one of the media darlings.  Imagine this scenario.  Romney wins, Thompson finishes 2nd like the media expects.  But who finishes 3rd, lo and behold it's Congressman Paul ahead of Giuliani, Huckabee, and John McCain!  Suddenly this guy might be electable afterall says the media!  He gets the press for a week heading into New Hampshire, wins it, and it's Paul v. Romney at the top.  I'm not sure if Romney can hold on to Iowa, but that's just one scenario.  Iowa is important because it's first!  A good finish there will propel Dr. Paul into New Hampshire.  Drew Ivers seems very competent so it should be interesting to see how this turns out.  Hopefully Dr. Paul stays here for a little while when he comes here Nov. 6 because it doesn't seem like he's coming anytime this month.

----------


## Dave

> Hopefully Dr. Paul stays here for a little while when he comes here Nov. 6 because it doesn't seem like he's coming anytime this month.


Ron Paul is coming to Des Moines on October 27th (go back several posts to see details).

----------


## saahmed

> Do the universities in Iowa allow political ads in their newspapers?  Do you think it would be a good idea to put ads in these?
> 
> I guess the question I have is since the Caucus is during break, should we be putting a whole lot of emphasis on college students in Iowa?  I mean, how many of them do you realistically think are going to show up to vote in the caucuses?  I'm just wondering how best to spend the money that we have to spend.


Im not sure if political ads are allowed in the school newspapers.  I know I haven't seen any pres. campaign ads, but I guess I can look into that.  I think a lot of the support Ron Paul is going to get is from students, so its definitely important to get them in the know, they will spread the word to friends and family.  I know we can't expect a whole lot of them to show up at the caucuses UNLESS we get them passionate about some of the issues.  I think a few issues such as the war, income tax, or just personal liberty are extremely important to emphasize to students.  Hopefully you can get some passionate people who will force friends to go along with them to the caucuses.  I really wish the caucuses were held while school was in session, we would have a lot more students and they could coerce their friends to join them.

----------


## UCFGavin

Dave, how is the new campaign dude in Iowa doing?

----------


## jacmicwag

It may be time for all of us to start focusing on Iowa. The Straw Poll generally tells you how things are going to play out and we finished 5th. That won't kill us but 3 place or better would be huge. Somehow we've got to get the students/young people drawn into the excitement. They can make the difference.

----------


## saahmed

> The Straw Poll generally tells you how things are going to play out and we finished 5th. That won't kill us but 3 place or better would be huge. Somehow we've got to get the students/young people drawn into the excitement. They can make the difference.


Well, keep in mind that this was without the participation of Giuliani, Thompson, or McCain.

----------


## Chrispy

> Well, keep in mind that this was without the participation of Giuliani, Thompson, or McCain.


Also keep in mind that their inclusion would have only diluted the neocon vote.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> It may be time for all of us to start focusing on Iowa. The Straw Poll generally tells you how things are going to play out and we finished 5th. That won't kill us but 3 place or better would be huge. Somehow we've got to get the students/young people drawn into the excitement. They can make the difference.


If I was a student today, one thing that would really resonate with me is voting for someone who wouldn't be pushing to draft my backside for yet another war.

----------


## Dave

> Dave, how is the new campaign dude in Iowa doing?


Dr. Ivers is doing great.  His energy and organization skills are amazing.  He is literally working 80 hours a week (as are the rest of the Iowa staff).  I really don't know what we would have done if he hadn't been brought on.  It's late in the game, though, and I think we're behind where we'd like to be.

Right now we need much better name recognition for Ron Paul here.  I understand the commercials have begun here and I think that will help (I haven't heard one myself yet).  It will also help to have Dr. Paul make another appearance in Iowa later this month.  But the clock is ticking...

Tomorrow the Iowa Ron Paul HQ will double in size as the empty space next door has been leased to give us more room.

----------


## BrianH

Is there any way we could stimulate the local GOP branches to have a few county straw polls in Iowa?  Is there a local branch that would be inclined to be receptive if a large number of their registered Republican members demanded it? it could be a way to focus a campaign and capitalize on the great grass roots strength. And challenge the other campaigns which are more top down driven. And it would get  the local meetups more active with a short term goal to focus on.

----------


## tiznow

> Im not sure if political ads are allowed in the school newspapers.  I know I haven't seen any pres. campaign ads, but I guess I can look into that.  I think a lot of the support Ron Paul is going to get is from students, so its definitely important to get them in the know, they will spread the word to friends and family.  I know we can't expect a whole lot of them to show up at the caucuses UNLESS we get them passionate about some of the issues.  I think a few issues such as the war, income tax, or just personal liberty are extremely important to emphasize to students.  Hopefully you can get some passionate people who will force friends to go along with them to the caucuses.  I really wish the caucuses were held while school was in session, we would have a lot more students and they could coerce their friends to join them.


ron paul ads have already run twice in the daily iowan (student newspaper at U of iowa).  A full page ad (on the last page of the first section) most recently a few days ago on friday.  have no clue who's doing it but its great.  It's the ad they used prior to the straw poll with a few modifications on the text.

----------


## Dave

A friend from Ohio called to let me know that he's heard a lot of people talking about Ron Paul.  This is someone who's not particularly excited about politics so I found it encouraging.

I also spoke with someone here tonight (I think I've got their vote for RP) who has already heard the new RP radio ad 3-4 times on WHO and KWQW.  I know the ads are also on KJJY and KGGO in the Des Moines market and that they are being broadcast in all of the other Iowa markets, too.

I've dropped some jaws by telling people about the $750M embassy in Iraq that's bigger than Vatican City and will cost $1.2 billion annually to operate.

----------


## Jake!

Ron is going to speak at Iowa State!


From the meetup group:
When:
    Friday, October 26, 2007, 6:00 PM 20071026T230000Z 
Where:
    Iowa State Memorial Union
    2229 Lincoln Way North Side, by the fountain
    Ames , IA 50011
Description:

    Dr. Paul is coming to speak at the Campanile Room on Friday evening, Oct. 26 and we are having a rally beforehand to welcome Dr. Paul. Bring signs and flags, wear Ron Paul t-shirts if you have one and bring anything else you have that we can use to help promote Dr. Paul. We will be meeting at 6pm on the north side of the Memorial Union at ISU (i.e., by the fountain and just south of the Campanile) prior to Dr. Paul's talk.

----------


## Dave

> Ron is going to speak at Iowa State!
> 
> 
> From the meetup group:
> When:
> Friday, October 26, 2007, 6:00 PM 20071026T230000Z 
> Where:
> Iowa State Memorial Union
> 2229 Lincoln Way North Side, by the fountain
> ...


This event has NOT been confirmed by the campaign.  Please sit tight on your plans until you hear confirmation from the campaign regarding events while Ron Paul is in Iowa.

Ron Paul WILL be in Iowa on Saturday the 27th and plans for events are underway.

----------


## saahmed

Anybody who is in the IC/CR area:

I was driving back down to Iowa City this morning after spending the weekend at home and realized that a perfect spot for a Ron Paul sign would be near that sign that says "God is Pro-Life. Are you?" (Its just as you are leaving Cedar Rapids on I-380). The owner of that property would probably have some interest in Ron Paul. I don't know the person or how to get a hold of them, but if somebody has time I think that spot should definitely be looked into.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Ron Paul WILL be in Iowa on Saturday the 27th and plans for events are underway.


Just ONE day?  Maybe I'm wrong, but it seems to me that he's got to start spending some real time in these early primary states.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

> Just ONE day?  Maybe I'm wrong, but it seems to me that he's got to start spending some real time in these early primary states.


I think you're right.  His website says he'll be in Wyoming on the 28th so I guess he's only going for a day.  It's good that he makes a visit out to Wyoming since that'll be one of the first primaries, but Iowa is very important.  There's a debate in Iowa on November 6th, so hopefully he makes his way back and campaigns in Iowa for a little while before or after the debate.

----------


## Dave

The Ron Paul event in Ames on Friday, October 26th has been confirmed.  Ron Paul will appear at 6:00 PM in the Campanile Room of the Memorial Union at Iowa State University.

----------


## Dave

As discussed elsewhere, the Iowa Caucuses are moving to January 3rd.

Here's an interesting story about the typical caucus participant:

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/app...0323/1001/NEWS

In the table showing characteristics of the typical participant, it's interesting to note that 75% of participants are 45 or older. They are 95% white and at least 92% Christian.

----------


## Badger Paul

I've been in the ISU Union when I've been to Ames for the Straw Polls. Nice spot.

----------


## Dave

Democrat Chris Dodd has announced that he and has family have rented a house in Des Moines and will be LIVING in Iowa from now until the caucuses on January 3rd.  I also read that his campaign has 72 paid staffers in Iowa.  Holy cow!

In the 1988 race Dick Gephardt moved to Iowa, too - and he actually won the caucuses.

----------


## Mastiff

When I went to caucus training in Cedar Rapids, the guy told us that the democrats had 30 paid staff in Iowa for every one republican.

----------


## bbachtung

> Anybody who is in the IC/CR area:
> 
> I was driving back down to Iowa City this morning after spending the weekend at home and realized that a perfect spot for a Ron Paul sign would be near that sign that says "God is Pro-Life. Are you?" (Its just as you are leaving Cedar Rapids on I-380). The owner of that property would probably have some interest in Ron Paul. I don't know the person or how to get a hold of them, but if somebody has time I think that spot should definitely be looked into.


It looks like the sign is a project of the St. Ludmila Church of Cedar Rapids.

http://www.stludmila.org/prolife/

----------


## saahmed

> It looks like the sign is a project of the St. Ludmila Church of Cedar Rapids.
> 
> http://www.stludmila.org/prolife/


Nice find.  Your in Portland and you found that?  Well, I was going to drive up to Cedar Rapids sometime this week and try to talk to the owners of the land.  But, should I talk to this group?  I don't think they own the land or anything.  And I wonder why they had to hold bake sales to pay for this sign, why would something like that have any cost other than materials.  You think the owners of the land would charge?

----------


## bbachtung

I found it through the magic of Google and your excellent description.

I would guess that the church could tell you who the owner of the property is (and they're probably going to be friendlier toward Ron now that the pro-life Catholic Brownback has dropped out).

----------


## Dave

This story from the Des Moines Register will really tell you what's going on in the Presidential race in Iowa. The numbers of offices and paid staff in Iowa for some of these candidates is amazing. Draw your own conclusions.

Here's the link:
http://www.desmoinesregister.com/app.../caucus&lead=1


*Democrats outdo Republicans in Iowa caucus push* 


 *Add comment*
Democratic candidates for president have wagered vastly more on Iowa than their Republican counterparts, a sign the state's caucuses are seen as more pivotal to the Democratic nomination.

Consider this: John Edwards and Barack Obama each has more staff in Iowa than all of the Republican caucus campaigns combined, with Hillary Clinton close behind.

Even the Democratic field's lesser-known candidates have built caucus organizations several times the size of some of the best-known Republicans' operations, according to a review of several criteria by The Des Moines Register.

The Republican national front-runner, Rudy Giuliani, spent 62 consecutive days away from Iowa before returning last week.

One reason for the disparity is that Democrats have raised more money than Republicans and have a lot more to spend with less than 2months until the caucuses.

Another is that the Iowa caucuses traditionally have been less decisive a contest for the GOP nomination.

But the intensity of the Democratic campaign compared with the Republican contest in Iowa also is a sign that the state is the place where Clinton is most vulnerable.

"I think the Democratic challengers to Hillary see Iowa as their best chance to become the anybody-but-Hillary candidate," Georgetown University political science professor Stephen Wayne said.

Stories about each party emerge from the campaign activity reported by the campaigns and found in Federal Election Commission reports.

One factor is staff size, a measure of strength in caucus campaigns, where recruiting and keeping track of supporters is labor-intensive.

Obama, an Illinois senator, had 145 Iowa employees in September, according to third-quarter reports filed last week. Edwards, a former North Carolina senator who ran four years ago, had 130 on the ground.

Clinton had 117 employees in Iowa, where polls have shown the New York senator in a tight race for the caucuses with Edwards and Obama. Iowa is the only early nominating state where Clinton, the party's national front-runner, is not comfortably ahead of her Democratic opponents.


*Clinton, Edwards, Obama active in C.R.*
The intensity of the three top campaigns in Iowa is noticeable in their Cedar Rapids offices, said Mike Robinson, Democratic chairman for Linn County, Iowa's second most populous county.

"As far as organizations go, I am very impressed by Senator Clinton's and Senator Obama's campaigns," said Robinson, who said he plans to remain neutral for the caucuses.

A regular visitor to the half-dozen Cedar Rapids campaign headquarters, Robinson described Clinton's, Edwards' and Obama's offices as bustling.

"They are always introducing me to some new staffer they've brought in," he said. "The other offices are kind of Spartan."

Even the Democrats competing in Iowa who trail the top three candidates have bigger staffs than almost every Republican.

Both New Mexico Gov. Bill Richardson and Connecticut Sen. Chris Dodd have more than 70 staffers in Iowa. Aides said the campaigns had added staffers since Oct. 1. Aides to Delaware Sen. Joe Biden said that he had 30 Iowa staffers.

Former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney has the largest paid Iowa organization among Republicans, with 67 people, according to his report.

The closest any other Republicans come are former New York City Mayor Rudy Giuliani and former Tennessee Sen. Fred Thompson, each with 12 staff members.

Thompson, however, has put his staff together since entering the race six weeks ago, while Giuliani made his first Iowa hire in February.

John McCain's staff has grown since it was cut sharply in July because of financial problems. Ron Paul's campaign now has five staff members after the Texas congressman raised $5 million last quarter. Meanwhile, there was little growth in other GOP camps.

Staff numbers are only one measure of organization. Another is how those aides spend their time.

Romney is routinely mentioned by GOP activists around Iowa as a candidate whose staff is in regular touch with party leaders.


*Romney's aides attend meetings*
Barb Livingston, Marshall County GOP chairwoman, said Romney aides are regulars at her monthly party meetings. Aides for McCain, U.S. Rep. Tom Tancredo of Colorado, and little-known Chicago businessman John Cox also are often there, she said.

"I've also been getting a lot of calls from the Thompson field staff in Iowa," said Livingston, who does not plan to endorse a candidate before the caucuses. "We hear from Giuliani the least in Marshall County."

How often and where the candidates visit Iowa is another indicator of organization in Iowa and shows how broadly the campaigns' reach stretches.

Marshall County, about 45 miles northeast of Des Moines, is a common campaign stop for candidates in either party, with roughly 8,000 Republicans and slightly fewer Democrats.

In 12 days of campaigning in Iowa, Giuliani has not been there, but all of his GOP opponents have.

For the Democrats, Edwards has ventured deepest into Iowa this year, having campaigned in 91 counties. He is on pace to repeat his 2004 campaign's visit to all 99 counties, which helped propel him to second place in the caucuses and has raised expectations for him in 2008.

Biden has spent almost 60 days in Iowa, the most of any candidate in either party. Dodd may challenge him for that distinction in light of his planned move to Des Moines this month of his wife, Jackie, with the couple's two young daughters.

Of the six most active Democrats in Iowa, Clinton has visited Iowa least and touched the fewest counties, although she has reached into rural Iowa. Clinton campaigned in Carroll and Sioux counties Saturday, bringing her total to 37.

Although Edwards has been the most aggressive in rural Iowa, Richardson and Obama have gained notice from Democratic activists in less-traveled areas.

Richardson has campaigned in 80 counties, including rural Adair County last week. Obama has been in almost 60, but he also has offices in 31 Iowa cities, the most in either party.

"I would say Obama, Clinton and Edwards are the best organized down here, with Richardson starting to get more organized," said Cheryll Jones, Democratic chairwoman in Davis County in rural southeast Iowa. Jones supports Clinton.

For the Republicans, Cox has been in 60 counties.

Of the better-known candidates, Romney has campaigned in the most Iowa counties, 55, while Tancredo has spent the most days the state, 51.


*Traffic drops off after straw poll*
Republican campaign traffic has slowed noticeably since the Ames straw poll, an early test of Iowa campaign organization that drew more than 14,000 people to Iowa State University on Aug. 11.

Most noticeably absent has been Giuliani, not just at the straw poll.

In the span between Giuliani's Aug. 15 and Oct. 17 visits, Thompson made his first three trips to Iowa, nearly matching Giuliani's total days in Iowa and counties visited.

The GOP lull and organizational disparity is a sign that more Republicans view contests after the caucuses as more make-or-break, while Democrats see Iowa as ground zero, presidential campaign scholar Larry Sabato said.

"On the Democratic side, it is quite possible that everything will come down to Iowa, and that is bound to drive up expenditures all around," said Sabato, director of University of Virginia's Center for Politics.

----------


## saahmed

13 Romney ads and 0 for any other Republican.  No wonder Romney is winning here, some people only know him and few, if any, of the other Republican candidates.  

We need to do some of those grassroots TV ads here.  I started a discussion on my meetup site and only one person has replied.  I think I will get the help of these guys http://www.operationnh.com/index.html.  And I will start a ChipIn.  Anybody know how much it would cost to air ads in Iowa?

----------


## me3

Bump

----------


## Mastiff

I saw a newspaper ad for Paul in the CR Gazette today.  Quarter page. It wasn't really my thing personally, heavy on Paul's personal family and religious beliefs, not much policy.  I'm assuming the campaign is doing what's best to appeal to people around here though.

----------


## scottabing

The ad that ran in the Cedar Rapids Gazette 10/24/07

Ad full:
http://scottabing.com/images/rp/rp-a...4-07-large.jpg


Page Placement:
http://scottabing.com/images/rp/rp-a...e-10-24-07.jpg

----------


## Mastiff

We don't need to do anything special to be eligible to be a delegate, do we?  I thought we could just show up and volunteer, but all the discussion about it is making me uncertain.

----------


## M.Bellmore

This could be the longest thread ever!

Anyhow, what sort of straw poll is there to vote in? Is it online?

----------


## risiusj

Ron Paul's coming to Ames for a rally on Friday, and rumor has it that MSNBC will be there to cover it.

----------


## Brian Bailey

I plan on driving up from St. Louis.

How big do you folks in Iowa think this rally is going to be on Saturday?

----------


## Eric21ND

Hopefully its huge because I'm worried about Iowa.  Seems like there isn't much news coming out of there and the meet up groups aren't as dedicated as NH.

----------


## me3

Bump!

----------


## Dave

> We don't need to do anything special to be eligible to be a delegate, do we? I thought we could just show up and volunteer, but all the discussion about it is making me uncertain.


You will have to be 'elected' in your precinct on caucus night.  Quite often there aren't enough people interested so anyone who wants to be a delegate can be, but in some precincts you might have more volunteers for the job than there are slots available - so they'll do a quick vote.

----------


## Dave

> This could be the longest thread ever!
> 
> Anyhow, what sort of straw poll is there to vote in? Is it online?


On caucus night, they call the voting that is done for presidential candidates a 'straw poll', not to be confused with the big straw poll that was done in Ames back on August 11.  It is not online and you can't vote absentee in the caucuses.

----------


## Dave

> Ron Paul's coming to Ames for a rally on Friday, and rumor has it that MSNBC will be there to cover it.


National media will also be covering the events in Des Moines on Saturday.  The campaign is setting up extra risers for the media.

----------


## Dave

> I plan on driving up from St. Louis.
> 
> How big do you folks in Iowa think this rally is going to be on Saturday?


No clue.  It will help that you're coming!  I don't know if we'll have the same level of out-of-state pilgrimage that we had for the June 30 face-off at Hy-Vee Hall or the Ames Straw Poll since those events were so vital.  This will be a test of how much interest Ron Paul is inspiring among Iowans.

----------


## alicegardener

Just got home from the Ames rally yesterday (Friday Oct. 26).  They had planned for 300 and got 650, this according to one of the organizers.   They had to move to a larger room and people were still standing up in back.  

Ron Paul elaborated on his plans to stop the war on drugs which he compared to the failed  war on alcohol, Prohibition, which at least had had the saving grace of having been done according to the constitution.  This "war" current on drugs is being waged disproportionately against the lower classes, is failing, and is costing us money we don't have.  

He also mentioned opening up travel to Cuba for Americans as part of his new foreign policy of trying to be friends with and trading with all nations.  

The loudest applause from this mostly student audience, came when Dr. Paul stressed we must not go to war with Iran.  

The talk lasted about an hour and a quarter.  Dr. Paul looked healthy and fresh in spite of his heavy schedule and did not need to use any notes during his speech.

Some of the supporters who came to the rally, while standing around getting ready, were descended upon by campus authorities who got uptight that Ron Paul signs were visible outside of officially sanctioned "free speech zones"  on this public college campus.  When the people took a bit too long to get on their way to the rally site, they were treated to another visit by the campus cops.  An internet news show from Pittsburg interviewed these folks there in the parking lot.  MSNBC and Reason Magazine had people at the meeting room.  

What rally would be complete without "characters"?   We saw the familiar Patriot with a tri-corner hat and an antiqued American flag.   More strangely, a guy dressed up as a snowman mixed with the students, apparently protesting global warming, though, with all the Halloween costumes floating around campus that evening, who can be sure.  

Ron Paul signed autographs and posed for photos after his talk, until we were rushed out to free the room for the next scheduled campus group.

----------


## Dave

Huge table in the DM Register today showing where all 16 candidates stand on retirement.  Excerpt:

DMR:  What changes, if any, would you make in social security?

RP:  He call social security taxes on retirees "political theft" and has introduced legislation to repeal them.


DMR:  Would you favor continuing the medicare prescription drug program in its current form? (of the Reps - Giuliani, Huckabee, Hunter, and Romney supported)

RP:  He opposed the bill creating the drug benefit, saying that it was not only the largest expansion of the federal welfare state since the 1960s but also that it would fleece taxpayers, enrich drug makers and force millions of Americans into inferior drug coverage.  He would repeal the benefit.


DMR:  What changes, if any, would you make in medicare?

RP:  He said the repeal of the prescription drug benefit would be the first of several steps he would take to cut the costs of federal entitlement programs.  The nation will not be able to grow out of the problem of increasing costs, he said.

----------


## RockEnds

I just saw the first TV ad on KTVO ABC out of Kirksville/Ottumwa.  I turned on the television during the ad, so I'm not sure which ad was playing, but I definitely saw Ron Paul in front of the Constitution.  It was playing at the end of Good Morning America.

----------


## RockEnds

The ad is on again already!!  This was ad #2.  The television ads are definitely running in Iowa.  There was only 1/2 hour between them.  Name recognition should be improving very soon.

----------


## Dave

Awesome!  People's televisions may explode from the shock of something intelligent coming out of them.

Moments ago I got another automated phone call.  The first one was Carol Paul and this one was Ron himself and much longer - about 60 seconds.

He talked about taxes, national defense, and illegal immigration.  Talked about how he gave GWB more tools to go after Al Qaeda - one media outlet even called it 'Ron Paul vs. bin Laden'.

Opposed to amnesty.  'Taxpayers' Best Friend', 'Taxpayer Hero' awards, etc.

Narrator gave the Iowa HQ number 3 times.

They're seeding the clouds!

----------


## Ethek

Awesome; bring on the storm.

----------


## kylejack

Automated phone calls?  Hmm...

----------


## Dave

> Automated phone calls? Hmm...


I'm thankful HQ is running them here.  There are over 2 million registered voters in Iowa and most of them have never heard of Ron Paul.  We don't have enough volunteers to reach them all.

Will these calls tick some people off?  Yes (All the other candidates are doing them, too).  Will it tick someone off so bad that they make a point of showing up at the caucuses to vote against Ron Paul?  I don't think so.

----------


## RockEnds

I also favor the phone calls.  People here are accustomed to political calls this time of year, and they will help save so much time with the personal calls we are making.  It takes quite a bit of time to answer the question, "Who?"  At the very least, the automated calls will increase awareness.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Awesome!  People's televisions may explode from the shock of something intelligent coming out of them.
> 
> Moments ago I got another automated phone call.  The first one was Carol Paul and this one was Ron himself and much longer - about 60 seconds.
> 
> He talked about taxes, national defense, and illegal immigration.  Talked about how he gave GWB more tools to go after Al Qaeda - one media outlet even called it 'Ron Paul vs. bin Laden'.
> 
> Opposed to amnesty.  'Taxpayers' Best Friend', 'Taxpayer Hero' awards, etc.
> 
> Narrator gave the Iowa HQ number 3 times.
> ...


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!    This made my morning!

----------


## Dave

I just heard a new RP radio commercial!  I've heard from lots of people who are hearing this.

It talks about Ron Paul leading all candidates in donations from members of the military and how he wanted to pursue bin Laden using constitutional means but the white house ignored it.

It's a great ad - I don't see it at ronpaulaudio but it has to be out there somewhere...

----------


## stevedasbach

> I'm thankful HQ is running them here.  There are over 2 million registered voters in Iowa and most of them have never heard of Ron Paul.  We don't have enough volunteers to reach them all.
> 
> Will these calls tick some people off?  Yes (All the other candidates are doing them, too).  Will it tick someone off so bad that they make a point of showing up at the caucuses to vote against Ron Paul?  I don't think so.


The goal with automated calls is to reach answering machines. In that case, it just sounds like someone leaving a message. That's why they are often set to be delivered during the day while people are at work.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Great news Dave.  The more people we can reach in Iowa the better.  Have you seen any of the tv ads they bought and are supposed to run there?  I think we can get at least 3rd in Iowa if the message spreads like it's supposed to.  Thompson and McCain are sinking and Giuliani doesn't seem too interested in competing there.

----------


## Dave

> Great news Dave. The more people we can reach in Iowa the better. Have you seen any of the tv ads they bought and are supposed to run there? I think we can get at least 3rd in Iowa if the message spreads like it's supposed to. Thompson and McCain are sinking and Giuliani doesn't seem too interested in competing there.


I haven't seen the tv ad but I rarely watch tv so that's no surprise.  I know RockEnds has seen it down in southeast Iowa so they're definitely running.

I don't feel like Thompson has much traction and McCain seems stable right now.  Giuliani is trying harder than you might think - I've gotten several pieces of mail from him and heard radio commercials.  Of course Romney is still everywhere.  Huckabee is getting quite a bit of traction right now but I'm hopeful this will wear off when conservatives learn he's no fiscal conservative.  Plus I hear he's weak on illegal immigration.

----------


## RockEnds

I just watched a new Ron Paul television ad on cable this time.  I've never seen this commercial before, and I couldn't find it on the RonPaul2008 site.  It ran on CNN during AC360.  It took me by surprise, and I didn't catch it all, but the main point was that Dr. Paul wanted to give people more freedom to make their own decisions without government interference.  The ad had several pictures of Dr. Paul in his military uniform, working as a doctor, and serving in Congress.  It was a good ad.  The ads are definitely up in Iowa.

Oh, and name recognition is beginning to improve as well.

----------


## Tratzman

RP's phone messages and radio ads are ubiquitous here in Iowa.  By the time  January 3rd rolls around, everyone will know who he is and what he stands for.

Chad

----------


## Badger Paul

I think we have a very good chance of finishing third in Iowa behind Huckabee and Romney if not better if we catch fire. To do well in Iowa you need two things: active campaiging (appearances, ads, phone calling etc.) and a ground operating that can identify voters and get them to the caucuses. Romney and Huckabee have both which is why they are in front. RP has the ground operation but until now didn't have the active campaign, which is why he's so low in name recognition. Guliani has an active campaign but I don't think (and you may correct me if I'm wrong Davesince I'm not in Iowa) he's put a lot of time into ground work and rest of the candidates have little or nothing of either two elements.

With the active camapaign now starting to work with ground operation, we stand good chance of coming out of Iowa in strong shape.

----------


## Furis

Any Iowans willing to be delegates please PM me. Im trying to get a handle on what we have here and point people in the right direction.

(Note: I'm just a normal college student trying to help, not anyone from the campaign)

----------


## Dave

Ron Paul Mail!  I got mail from the Ron Paul campaign today - and it's a doozie - the 12-page Ron Paul Bio Book!

It's absolutely beautiful.  It's all customized with the Iowa HQ phone number and the reply card will go to Iowa HQ.  I had just heard today that some of these were going out to Iowans but I wasn't sure of the target.  I can't wait to hear the response to these.

By the way, I see you can now buy these in the campaign store for two bucks.  (The one I got in the mail is 5.5 by 11, not 8.5 by 11).

p.s.  Wifey saw a Ron Paul commercial on tv last night.

----------


## bbachtung

> Ron Paul Mail!  I got mail from the Ron Paul campaign today - and it's a doozie - the 12-page Ron Paul Bio Book!
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful.  It's all customized with the Iowa HQ phone number and the reply card will go to Iowa HQ.  I had just heard today that some of these were going out to Iowans but I wasn't sure of the target.  I can't wait to hear the response to these.
> 
> By the way, I see you can now buy these in the campaign store for two bucks.  (The one I got in the mail is 5.5 by 11, not 8.5 by 11).
> 
> p.s.  Wifey saw a Ron Paul commercial on tv last night.


Thanks for the report from the front lines.  It is good to hear that RP is spending some of the money we sent him.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Ron Paul Mail!  I got mail from the Ron Paul campaign today - and it's a doozie - the 12-page Ron Paul Bio Book!
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful.  It's all customized with the Iowa HQ phone number and the reply card will go to Iowa HQ.  I had just heard today that some of these were going out to Iowans but I wasn't sure of the target.  I can't wait to hear the response to these.
> 
> By the way, I see you can now buy these in the campaign store for two bucks.  (The one I got in the mail is 5.5 by 11, not 8.5 by 11).
> 
> p.s.  Wifey saw a Ron Paul commercial on tv last night.


YES!!!!!

----------


## Badger Paul

Oustanding!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Any Iowans willing to be delegates please PM me. Im trying to get a handle on what we have here and point people in the right direction.
> 
> (Note: I'm just a normal college student trying to help, not anyone from the campaign)


Furis, don't forget to check out the 'Caucus and Primary' section of this forum for Iowa:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=126

----------


## Dave

I watched the last half of the late news tonight hoping to see a Ron Paul commercial and was treated to commercials for Tancredo, Thompson, Obama, Clinton, and Edwards.

I've gotta go get some fresh air...

Hey!  Just as I was about to submit this Ron's came on!  He was followed by Romney and another Tancredo.

That's 7 presidential commercials in under 20 minutes.  I had no idea the airwaves were this saturated.  This is why we need big bux to compete.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

I saw Ron Paul's commercial during the debate here in Eastern Iowa, Dave.  I also saw it once before that on CNBC during Kudlow and Company.  Haven't seen Tancredo's air yet.  Romney and Obama's run all the time.  Thompson, Clinton, and Edwards every now and then.  Paul is spreading the message via the ads and the mailers and moving up in the polls!  Hopefully the upward trend continues.

----------


## tiznow

this ron paul tailgating at U of iowa could be huge we've been working hard this week

had a booth in the student union since wednesday and will be promoting it hard again tomorrow...

plus the location is great already thousands of people out and about with nothing to do but drink and eat etc....so could convert alot of people hopefully ron paul knocks it outta the park....

it should be interesting this tailgating area we are setting up in is pretty wild

----------


## adpierce

Yeah maybe I'll go the accursed hawkeye country in Iowa City this weekend. The things I do for Ron Paul.

----------


## Dave

Thompson has been running tv commercials (focused on illegal immigration) and Saturday I got my first mail from him.  A nice piece about the 'consistent conservative'.

Of note is the tear-off card (designed to be stuck on your fridge) suggesting how to help him.  I thought the suggestions were really good so I substitued RP for FT:
Organize your precinct for Ron PaulBring 5 friends to the caucus on January 3rdGo to www.RonPaul2008.com and "sign up"Urge coworkers and family to "sign up"Call talk radio and voice support for RonHost a debate party on December 12th

----------


## Badger Paul

The pundits were saying Sunday morning that McCain has basically tanked his campaign Iowa so that leaves just Fred and Rudy to get past for third place and hopefully do even better than.

Keep up the good work!

----------


## Craig_R

I had a friend tell me last night he saw an ad for Ron Paul on TV here in Wisconsin  I forget sometimes we get a bunch of Iowa stations. Makes me want to donate so he can buy more ads

----------


## Dave

The Iowa HQ for both Ron Paul and Huckabee are in the same building in downtown Des Moines.  I learned tonight that Huckabee just added 5,000 more square feet of office space up on the 3rd floor.

----------


## Badger Paul

Dave, I don't know if you've heard but RP is now polling at 6% in Iowa in the ABC-WP poll, up from 2% in their last poll. This poll was done of likely GOP caucus goers (the hardcore types) and taken last week when RP's ad were just going on the air in Iowa. Keep up the good work and hopefully we can reach that top three plateau.

----------


## Dave

> Dave, I don't know if you've heard but RP is now polling at 6% in Iowa in the ABC-WP poll, up from 2% in their last poll. This poll was done of likely GOP caucus goers (the hardcore types) and taken last week when RP's ad were just going on the air in Iowa. Keep up the good work and hopefully we can reach that top three plateau.


6% is great - though I plan to be scoffing at such a number in the weeks ahead.  

It's said that there's only 3 tickets out of Iowa - first class, business, and coach.  This is another way of saying that no candidate from either party has ever finished below 3rd in Iowa and gone on to win their party's nomination.

The goal is to win, but anything below 3rd and we're sailing in uncharted waters.

----------


## kill the banks

i've talked to people in iowa and they sense a surprise coming ... work hard 

kill the banks

----------


## Ethek

Its good to hear news from the front lines. If it was practical I would be up there.

----------


## saahmed

There is an effort to get an ad on a digital billboard on a very good location in Cedar Rapids on I-380 just south of highway 30.  Check out ronpaulbillboards.com and donate or help out with the design of the billboard.  I think this is a very good idea.

----------


## Dave

After yesterday's hit piece on Ron Paul, today the DM Register has nice stories with headlines such as "Clinton promotes border security", "Obama racks up lots of points", "Ending Iraq war is top priority, Biden says", "Obama impresses Des Moines crowd", "Richardson: No more deaths in Iraq", and even "Thompson proposes a simplified tax system".

So they swoon when Ron Paul's points are made, unless they are made by Ron Paul (he's a crank).

There's also a full-page ad for Joe Biden today - paid for by his campaign.

----------


## Mastiff

> After yesterday's hit piece on Ron Paul, today the DM Register has nice stories with headlines such as "Clinton promotes border security", "Obama racks up lots of points", "Ending Iraq war is top priority, Biden says", "Obama impresses Des Moines crowd", "Richardson: No more deaths in Iraq", and even "Thompson proposes a simplified tax system".
> 
> So they swoon when Ron Paul's points are made, unless they are made by Ron Paul (he's a crank).
> 
> There's also a full-page ad for Joe Biden today - paid for by his campaign.


Did you write a letter to the editor?  You could include this type of info.

----------


## Dave

We've reached that point in the campaign here where the candidates make direct comparisons between themselves and the competition.  I got mail from Giuliani showing in severl ways how he's the better option than Clinton and how he's the only one who can beat her.

Romney has figured out how important illegal immigration is here and sent a nice piece showing how he'll end it.  It has a nifty table comparing his immigration stances with McCain, Huckabee, Thompson, and Giuliani - but not Ron Paul.

----------


## Dave

Thompson is attacking Huckabee. I got a Thompson ad today with photos of Huckabee and Bill Clinton posing together (cut and paste). It says:

Huckabee wants to hide the fact that he and Bill Clinton share a 'D' lifetime rating for their tax & spend policies.

Huckabee raised taxes 21 times as Governor of Ark, costing taxpayers $505 million.

He raised taxes on nursing home beds, income, and gas.

Allowed the largest tax increase in state history to become law.

Average Arkansan's tax burden increased by over 47% or $933 per person.

He also increased state spending over 65%...more than 3 times the rate of inflation.

There's sources for everything. Then some pro-Thompson stuff.

----------


## RoamZero

Huckabee is Bill Clinton fused with George W. Bush.

----------


## adwads

> Huckabee is Bill Clinton fused with George W. Bush.


He's the worst of Clinton and of Bush.

----------


## Paulite5112007

Are you seeing a lot of Ron Paul ads?  TV?  Radio?  Print?

----------


## Adamsa

Don't attack _anyone_, only self-promote, Dean and Gerwhatshisname attacked each other too much and allowed Edwards and Kerry to win Iowa by looking good.

----------


## John of Des Moines

Radio yes, not glued to tv but have seen them

----------


## BrianH

I just equipped my pickup with a mobile billboard to visit all major events in Fairfield Iowa in December, and I'll park at the intersection of Hwy 1 and 34 during the day as well! This is really easy to do - 4 lengths of 1x3 with 2 4'x8' billboards screwed to it, secured by nylon rope. It is very sturdy and cost me $8. I highly recommend for all MeetUp groups!

----------


## saahmed

> Are you seeing a lot of Ron Paul ads?  TV?  Radio?  Print?


I have yet to see a Ron Paul TV ad.  I am bombarded with Romney ads and now I am seeing quite a few Huckabee.  Even saw a Tancredo ad today, but it came off as very racist.  It was about illegal immigrants and central American gangs raping and killing as if they were the only ones committing crimes in America.  I have heard a little Ron Paul on the radio, but not nearly as much as Romney and Giuliani.  Paul needs to start hitting the waves hard this month.

----------


## Paulite5112007

> I have yet to see a Ron Paul TV ad.  I am bombarded with Romney ads and now I am seeing quite a few Huckabee.  Even saw a Tancredo ad today, but it came off as very racist.  It was about illegal immigrants and central American gangs raping and killing as if they were the only ones committing crimes in America.  I have heard a little Ron Paul on the radio, but not nearly as much as Romney and Giuliani.  Paul needs to start hitting the waves hard this month.


Thanks.  I would agree - hopefully the money has been spent and time slots reserved.   Soon, there will be no more ad time to buy there.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

how in the hell did Huckabee run an ad? he has no money

----------


## davidhperry

> how in the hell did Huckabee run an ad? he has no money


He's probably dumping it all in Iowa in hopes that he can gain momentum there.  i don't think it's likely to happen - Romney took the wind out of his sails today.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Paul needs a platform like they gave Romney to talk to the American people.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Paul needs a platform like they gave Romney to talk to the American people.


good luck with that lol media wouldn't cover that!

----------


## saahmed

> Thanks.  I would agree - hopefully the money has been spent and time slots reserved.   Soon, there will be no more ad time to buy there.


Well I know that Paul is airing ads here, and a couple people have told me that they have seen them, I just havent caught any, though I do watch a fair amount of TV.  Maybe they are focusing on central Iowa.  They need to get Cedar Rapids and Iowa City.  Iowa City especially has some potential with all the students.  Many have heard of him but don't know much about him.  Many I have talked to just don't think he can win.  Maybe running some TV ads will show them his strength.

Edit: we should run some of those youth-oriented ads from operationnh.org in the Iowa City area.  Currently they are only focusing on Central Iowa.

----------


## theswedishchef

> I just equipped my pickup with a mobile billboard to visit all major events in Fairfield Iowa in December, and I'll park at the intersection of Hwy 1 and 34 during the day as well! This is really easy to do - 4 lengths of 1x3 with 2 4'x8' billboards screwed to it, secured by nylon rope. It is very sturdy and cost me $8. I highly recommend for all MeetUp groups!



That looks great  And cold

----------


## Gimpster

I've seen a few RP TV ad's, but not in a week I'd say.

I heard an ad for RP on 98.3 "WOW FM" about a week ago too. 

Should be noted that I don't watch much TV or listen to terrestrial radio much.




> Are you seeing a lot of Ron Paul ads?  TV?  Radio?  Print?

----------


## JMann

> how in the hell did Huckabee run an ad? he has no money


Huck has pulled in over 3.5 million this quarter according to Ronpaulgraphs.com so I'm sure he has enough money to buy Iowa and probably some NH or SC.  I'm sure Huck doesn't have a lot of overhead because he couldn't afford it so, like Paul, is able to make the most out of the money he has brought in.

----------


## Voluntaryist

> I just equipped my pickup with a mobile billboard to visit all major events in Fairfield Iowa in December, and I'll park at the intersection of Hwy 1 and 34 during the day as well! This is really easy to do - 4 lengths of 1x3 with 2 4'x8' billboards screwed to it, secured by nylon rope. It is very sturdy and cost me $8. I highly recommend for all MeetUp groups!


Brilliant, man!

----------


## kotetu

how are things going over there?

----------


## nist7

Any updates from IA?

----------


## AgentPaul001

It'll be interesting to see how flexible Huckabees support is, its obviously very fluid, and all this negative press will be interesting.

----------


## nist7

> It'll be interesting to see how flexible Huckabees support is, its obviously very fluid, and all this negative press will be interesting.


Indeed.  This thing is way up in the air and might not even be decided until the convention

----------


## Oliver

blimp

----------


## Mastiff

Anyone know when the infomercial will air?

----------


## Jake!

> Anyone know when the infomercial will air?


times for the Des Moines area - the rest of Iowa is probably also during the noon hour

12/22 @ 11:30 AM on CBS (KCCI)
12/23 @ 11:30 AM on NBC (WHO)
12/23 @ 12:00 NOON on ABC (WOI)

----------


## Lord Xar

> times for the Des Moines area - the rest of Iowa is probably also during the noon hour
> 
> 12/22 @ 11:30 AM on CBS (KCCI)
> 12/23 @ 11:30 AM on NBC (WHO)
> 12/23 @ 12:00 NOON on ABC (WOI)


WOW.. regular tv????

----------


## LJHudd

> times for the Des Moines area - the rest of Iowa is probably also during the noon hour
> 
> 12/22 @ 11:30 AM on CBS (KCCI)
> 12/23 @ 11:30 AM on NBC (WHO)
> 12/23 @ 12:00 NOON on ABC (WOI)


Someone tell me I'm wrong...

but why at that time on a Saturday when folks are out Christmas shopping - and why that time on a Sunday when folks are at church?

----------


## damijin

Those are some awfully late Christmas shoppers! And you're at Church at 12? I'm not exactly a church-going fella these days, but I was always home by 10.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

I guess the entire state of Iowa will be Christmas shopping on December 22nd at 11:30 AM.  There's gonna be some pretty busy stores on that day with 3 million Iowans shopping at the same time on the same date!  I'm in Iowa and I usually get back from church around 10:30-11.  If we go out to eat afterwards, we're usually back by around 12.  I guess all other churches in Iowa are planning on changing their church services to take place between 11:30-12:30 just so people miss Ron Paul's infomercial.

----------


## wstrucke

they probably got the times they could get at a reasonable price

----------


## Dieseler

Need people in all the Iowa department stores to make sure all the T.v. there are on the right station at the right times!

----------


## saahmed

> times for the Des Moines area - the rest of Iowa is probably also during the noon hour
> 
> 12/22 @ 11:30 AM on CBS (KCCI)
> 12/23 @ 11:30 AM on NBC (WHO)
> 12/23 @ 12:00 NOON on ABC (WOI)


On all the major channels at the same time? Thats awesome.  They would have to tune in.

----------


## Avalon

> On all the major channels at the same time? Thats awesome.  They would have to tune in.


  Might want to check the dates...and times...

----------


## LJHudd

> I guess the entire state of Iowa will be Christmas shopping on December 22nd at 11:30 AM.  There's gonna be some pretty busy stores on that day with 3 million Iowans shopping at the same time on the same date!  I'm in Iowa and I usually get back from church around 10:30-11.  If we go out to eat afterwards, we're usually back by around 12.  I guess all other churches in Iowa are planning on changing their church services to take place between 11:30-12:30 just so people miss Ron Paul's infomercial.


You're rather unfriendly aren't you?  Any reason why you have to be so nasty?  I asked a simple question.

We get home from church between 12 and 1 - that's why I asked.  And yeah, I really thought 3 million people would be out shopping at the same time   I know I will though - that's why I asked.

Why don't you just go ahead and bite my head off and get it over with.  I don't like these forums.  I sure as heck hope that some 'potential' Ron Paul supporters don't have to read how nasty some people here are.  I supposed since I have 68 posts and you have 2,457 - I shouldn't be asking any questions.  I was just wondering for pete's sake.

----------


## LJHudd

> they probably got the times they could get at a reasonable price


Sounds plausible - I'm sure they did their homework and I hope a bunch of people see it.  Watched it the other day... I think it's a great 30 minutes.




> Need people in all the Iowa department stores to make sure all the T.v. there are on the right station at the right times!


That would be cool.

Sorry folks for having upset your important thread anyway.  I am just getting very anxious right about now.  Sorry - carry on

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Apology accepted LJ.  Keep asking questions!  We're all a little anxious right now here in Iowa and I guess you didn't pick up on my sarcasm.  I don't know why the campaign chose the times that they did.  But I know that not everybody has church at the same time and not everybody will be shopping on Saturday.  Plenty of people will see it and they'll love it!  I guarantee it.

----------


## HazardPerry

I'm sure the RP folks looked at the best price/viewership ratio and planned accordingly. Hitting all the broadcast networks at around the same time is good, and better than I expected. I remember when it was first released on the internet, most of us figured it would be on local access, LOL 

Glad to see our money is being invested well.

----------


## LJHudd

Yes - thanks guys - I feel better hearing your responses.  I guess it is a very clever time... because maybe people coming home for lunch on Saturday after shopping during the morning and before shopping in the afternoon would turn on the TV - especially if they're serious voters/caucus goers and want to see what the 'latest news' is.  Same for Sunday, perhaps they'd be anxious to turn on the TV right after getting home.  I am glad to hear so many other folks go to church early in the morning.  I think I can sleep tonight now

----------


## Christopher David

> times for the Des Moines area - the rest of Iowa is probably also during the noon hour
> 
> 12/22 @ 11:30 AM on CBS (KCCI)
> 12/23 @ 11:30 AM on NBC (WHO)
> 12/23 @ 12:00 NOON on ABC (WOI)


Quick correction -- the info given out to us phone bankers at HQ in Des Moines had the 12/22 showing at 5pm, not 11:30am. Other info looks correct.

----------


## Christopher David

A reporter from the Des Moines Register was at HQ in Des Moines a few days ago and interviewed a few of us. They made this video and linked it from their website: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aazSrVRV7II

ABC5 was at HQ today and also interviewed a few of us. Haven't found the segment online yet but I imagine it will be posted here: http://www.woi-tv.com/

Expect a big press event with Dr. Paul on 12/27. Very big.

----------


## JAHOGS

> A reporter from the Des Moines Register was at HQ in Des Moines a few days ago and interviewed a few of us. They made this video and linked it from their website: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aazSrVRV7II
> 
> ABC5 was at HQ today and also interviewed a few of us. Haven't found the segment online yet but I imagine it will be posted here: http://www.woi-tv.com/
> 
> Expect a big press event with Dr. Paul on 12/27. Very big.


what kind of press event?

----------


## winston_blade

> Expect a big press event with Dr. Paul on 12/27. Very big.


Why would there be one then?

----------


## Christopher David

12/27 is the first day that 200ish students will be in Iowa. We had about 70 this week. Not sure if the event is supposed to be kept on the down low so I'll keep mum for now.

----------


## Dave

OLD school bump!  (Remember when?)

Mods:  Can we please move this back to Grassroots Central?

I want to occaisonally report on pols sniffing around Iowa exploring their chances for a run in 2012.

You can BET that if McCain loses, they'll be testing the waters here in 2009.

Huckabee, for example, was the featured speaker at the Iowa State GOP convention.

----------


## Dave

*News From Iowa is back*!

While I don't want anyone to think that the presidency is the only way for our movement to accomplish anything (quite the contrary, really), we all know that the 2012 presidential election is going to matter and that we hope to affect the race.

Even before McCain lost, potential candidates have been sticking their toes in the Iowa waters looking forward to 2012. It sounds early but this is when it starts - pols quietly come to Iowa to speak to various groups and meet influential folks and try to build (or re-build) a caucus organizaiton. They test their message and get their name out here.

Huckabee headlined the Iowa state GOP convention last summer. Brownback spoke at a big GOP party several weeks ago. The big news right now is that Bobby Jindal is coming on 11/22 to speak to the Iowa Family Policy Center. I expect to see Romney before long and Palin perhaps. It never really ends...

Because of the Caucuses and the extra national media attention they bring, we need a strong C4L organizaiton in Iowa to affect the debate (even if we don't have a candidate "of our own" in 2012). C4L is off to a pretty good start here but we need to keep our numbers growing and keep people engaged.

Don't take your eyes off the prize (your own local, county and state efforts) but I'll keep posting news here of Iowa presidential prospecting.

----------


## scandinaviany3

> *News From Iowa is back*!
> 
> While I don't want anyone to think that the presidency is the only way for our movement to accomplish anything (quite the contrary, really), we all know that the 2012 presidential election is going to matter and that we hope to affect the race.
> 
> Even before McCain lost, potential candidates have been sticking their toes in the Iowa waters looking forward to 2012. It sounds early but this is when it starts - pols quietly come to Iowa to speak to various groups and meet influential folks and try to build (or re-build) a caucus organizaiton. They test their message and get their name out here.
> 
> Huckabee headlined the Iowa state GOP convention last summer. Brownback spoke at a big GOP party several weeks ago. The big news right now is that Bobby Jindal is coming on 11/22 to speak to the Iowa Family Policy Center. I expect to see Romney before long and Palin perhaps. It never really ends...
> 
> Because of the Caucuses and the extra national media attention they bring, we need a strong C4L organizaiton in Iowa to affect the debate (even if we don't have a candidate "of our own" in 2012). C4L is off to a pretty good start here but we need to keep our numbers growing and keep people engaged.
> ...


Go and invite sanford and johnson to speak....

----------


## Dave

Today it's confirmed that Huckabee will be visiting Iowa on Nov. 20.  He'll do book signings in Des Moines and Cedar Rapids.

We knew Jindal was coming to Des Moines Nov. 22 but now he's apparently visiting Cedar Rapids, too.  After a breakfast there he'll tour some flood damage.  (It always helps when pols do this).

The chair of the Iowa GOP has resigned (rather than be fired, I've heard).  His replacement is likely to be the current Polk County chairman.  He's not a big RP fan but has at least shown some respect toward the RP crowd.

The Iowa House minority leader has been replaced.

----------


## Shotdown1027

Dave,

Invite Johnson to come speak to a local CFL group or something. It's important that the media picks up on him.

----------


## Dave

Carly Fiorina is in Iowa tonight.  She was an economic adviser to McCain.  I wonder if she's testing the waters...

----------


## Dave

Huckabee spent yesterday in Iowa kicking off his book tour. Having won Iowa solidly last time he's clearly the front-runner for 2012.

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/art...0374/1001/NEWS


Former Arkansas Gov. Mike Huckabee insisted Thursday that returning to Iowa was simply the appropriate way to begin a national tour to promote a book that discusses lessons of his bid for president.

Still, the winner of Iowa's 2008 Republican presidential caucuses made time to meet with some of his campaign's supporters.

"I got a lot of votes here. I got a lot of support here. I won this state. It makes a whole lot of sense that we would naturally come here during the book tour, especially at the beginning," he said in a Des Moines Register interview.

He brushed off talk of a 2012 run, even as he motored through the state scheduled to host the party's leadoff caucuses. "I have the option open to me, but it's not something I'm honestly thinking about," he said.

Instead, the folksy former governor brought to Iowa a prescription for the national Republican Party, which he said has wandered from its founding principles.

"There is no such thing as fiscal conservativism without social conservativism," Huckabee said. "We really should be governing by a moral code that we live by, which can be summed up in the phrase: Do unto others as you'd have them do unto you."
Governing by that principle would lead to a more humane society, with lower crime and poverty rates, creating less demand on government spending, he said.

Huckabee also assailed Republicans who supported the $700 billion Wall Street bailout in October, as betraying the party's tradition of supporting personal responsibility.

"Part of what has to happen is that Republicans get back to not just espousing principles, but governing by them," he said. "You lose any authenticity, any credibility, when you say one thing and do another."
Huckabee's visit came just 16 days after the end of the long 2008 campaign, much of which was waged in Iowa. That did not stop him from attracting good-sized crowds to his events Thursday.

Huckabee drew more than 600 to his book-signing in Cedar Rapids and even more to one in the Des Moines area.

At Sam's Club in Windsor Heights, the line snaked through the aisles, ending at a podium where the smiling Southerner posed for quick snapshots and scrawled his name in blue ink.
The line moved quickly, although it slowed at times. Like when Fred and Barb Taylor of Waukee reminded Huckabee about the fundraiser they held for him at their house a year ago.

Likewise, Nancy Bell of West Des Moines earned a hug when she said she helped him to a second-place finish at the 2007 Ames straw poll.

The Taylors and Bell said they hope Huckabee runs again, as did a woman who held a sign that said, "Huck in 2012." Behind Huckabee's podium perched a sign that read, "Iowa likes Mike."

----------


## John of Des Moines

> Huckabee spent yesterday in Iowa kicking off his book tour. Having won Iowa solidly last time he's clearly the front-runner for 2012.
> 
> http://www.desmoinesregister.com/art...0374/1001/NEWS
> 
> 
> Former Arkansas Gov. Mike Huckabee insisted Thursday that returning to Iowa was simply the appropriate way to begin a national tour to promote a book that discusses lessons of his bid for president.
> 
> Still, the winner of Iowa's 2008 Republican presidential caucuses made time to meet with some of his campaign's supporters.
> 
> ...


I was there at Sam's last night to to see the old Huckster.  Got there at about 6:10 and the Sam's side of the parking lot was pitch black.  Huck had a big greyhound like bus with his mug plastered on the three sides, didn't look at the front though.  Wouldn't be surprised if the roof had a photo of him to show the Lord which bus is his.  Yes the line did "snake" through the front aisles and not a long the "back-up the pick-up truck and load-up a pallet of tuna" aisles.  I say the line at the time 300 to 350 people long.  I walked around to window shop there at Sam's and left at about 7:20 with the line a quarter of what it was.

----------


## Dave

Jindal was here last night speaking to the Iowa Family Policy Center. I got an invitation to this in the mail but it showed up yesterday about 10 minutes after the event started. GOP regulars seem pretty intrigued about this guy - especially the family/Christian groups. They seem to like him and Huckabee.


http://www.desmoinesregister.com/art...WS10/811230332

[h1]Jindal puts focus on culture, family during W.D.M. speech[/h1]
By MOLLY HOTTLE  November 23, 2008


For those looking at Louisiana Gov. Bobby Jindal's appearance in Iowa Saturday as precursor of a potential 2012 Republican presidential bid, he offered a simple message: Get help.

After two years of a non-stop political campaign, if anyone came to hear a political speech, "you might want to consider getting involved in some kind of recovery program," Jindal joked during a speech at the Sheraton Hotel in West Des Moines.

Instead, Jindal focused on culture and family during a speech to an audience of 800 at a fundraiser for the socially conservative Iowa Family Policy Center.

"It all starts with family and builds outward from there," said the first-term Jindal, who was making his first visit to Iowa. "As a parent, I'm acutely aware of the overall coarsening of our culture in many ways."

The governor said technology such as television and the Internet are conduits for corrupting children, which he also believes is an issue agreed upon across party lines.

"As governor, I can't censor anything or take away anyone's freedom of speech - nor do I want to if I could," he said, "but I can still control what my kids watch, what they hear and what they read."
The governor also noted efforts in his home state of Louisiana to crack down on sexual predators.

The governor was not entirely successful in avoiding words on politics when he said "most voters" think the Republican Party has become one of "corruption in Washington."

During a stop at the Rapid Recover Breakfast in Cedar Rapids earlier Saturday, Jindal said America's culture is one of the things that makes it great, but warned that its music, art and constant streams of media and communication have often moved in the wrong direction.
"There are things we can do as private citizens working together to strengthen our society," he said. "Our focus does not need to be on fixing the (Republican) party," he said. "Our focus needs to be on how to fix America."

Jim Fehl of Norwalk said he came to hear Jindal speak because he likes "just about everything" about the governor.

"He's got common sense," said Fehl's wife, Linda. "We've lost a lot of common sense in our country."

"Where he stands on issues is where we stand on issues," added Fehl.
While Jindal might have shrugged off any 2012 talk, his visit marks the second potential Republican candidate to visit Iowa. Former Arkansas Gov. Mike Huckabee visited last week.

----------


## scandinaviany3

> Carly Fiorina is in Iowa tonight.  She was an economic adviser to McCain.  I wonder if she's testing the waters...


she is the worst leader of all time...no..no...no...on any further leadership rolls for that person

Whatever she touches she destroys

----------


## John of Des Moines

> Jindal was here last night speaking to the Iowa Family Policy Center. I got an invitation to this in the mail but it showed up yesterday about 10 minutes after the event started.


Yup, got my invite the night before.  And they got 800 to show?????

----------


## Badger Paul

One of the first things your group could do is to invite Gary Johnson and or Gov. Sanford of South Carolina to Iowa, have them speak to your group and on college campuses. See if they would be willing to come.

----------


## Dave

Huckabee was interviewed today on statewide WHO-radio for about 30 minutes.  The guy who hosts the drive-time show is a big Huckabee supporter and leading up to the caucuses last year he made his show a daily 3-hour Huckabee infomercial.  He may be a big part of the reason Huckabee won here.

Anyway, he was calling in from the road to tout his new book and basically explain that if everyone else thought like him the GOP could win again.  He agreed that if McCain had come out against the bailouts he may well have won.

The guy was just here a few days ago.  Make no mistake...he's planning to run again.

----------


## Dave

The "abridged" version of the video from our 10/18 Iowa CFL kickoff meeting has been posted on the Iowa page here:

http://www.campaignforliberty.com/usa/IA/

We had over 100 people show up on a Saturday in Ames (site of last year's infamous straw poll). This is a lot more people than we had hoped for so we were packed in like sardines. We had a great time and had a lot of people step up to lead precincts and counties. It feels like we're off to a pretty good start here but there's a lot of work to do!

----------


## Dave

On 12/9, Lew Rockwell was a phone-in guest on Jan Mickelson's program on statewide 1040 WHO Newsradio.  They talked about the bailouts and Ron Paul.  The segment can be found about 2/3 of the way through the program here:

http://www.whoradio.com/pages/pp_janmickelson.html

----------


## Dave

News today that local talk radio host J. Michael McKoy was laid off today.

Also, Des Moines-based Principal Financial Group laid off 550 employees today.

A few days ago the Des Moines Register laid off several dozen employees, including long-time front-page cartoonist Brian Duffy.

----------


## Dave

The Iowa GOP has a new Chairman.   He is Matt Strawn from here in Polk County.  He defeated 5 other candidates.

Strawn was some kind of state director for McCain, which is ironic since McCain was not popular here.

Strawn is part-owner of the ArenaFootball2 franchise here.  I don't know much more about him.  His closest competitor was Danny Carroll, a former legislator people describe as a religious conservative. 

Strawn used YouTube and statewide pizza parties to push his candidacy, which is interesting since only the 17 members of the Central Committee have a vote.  I thought it was nuts but apparently the 17 voters were impressed.

He wants to push Facebook and such to better mobilize the Iowa GOP.

----------


## Dave

With the unfortunate passing of Paul Harvey, the Des Moines FM station that carried Harvey's commentary has had to find something else to air in that time and it's...Mike Huckabee.  Huckabee apparently has a syndicated daily commentary of 5-10 minutes that is now being broadcast to Iowans daily.

----------


## Cowlesy

> With the unfortunate passing of Paul Harvey, the Des Moines FM station that carried Harvey's commentary has had to find something else to air in that time and it's...Mike Huckabee.  Huckabee apparently has a syndicated daily commentary of 5-10 minutes that is now being broadcast to Iowans daily.


Ouch --- any activism still left on your end Dave?

----------


## Dave

> Ouch --- any activism still left on your end Dave?


I'm encouraged.  I think Campaign For Liberty is relatively strong here and relations with the GOP have been good.

----------


## dr. hfn

read the doug wead posts about ron paul running, he has it all planned out, especially iowa

----------


## Dave

People with political ambitions are starting to pour into Iowa:

George Pataki is visiting Iowa in April.

It sounds like visits are being planned by Newt Gingrich and MN governor Tim Pawlenty.

Former Senator Rick Santorum is visiting in October.

----------


## acptulsa

Hi Dave.  Need a money bomb for tar and feathers?

----------


## Dave

Here comes Huckabee again.  Remember, pols like this only come to Iowa for one reason - and it ain't the sweet corn.


*IowaPolitics.com: Huckabee to speak at Iowa business convention in June*
           4/14/2009              

    By Lynn Campbell 
IowaPolitics.com 

Former Arkansas Gov. Mike Huckabee has been confirmed as the keynote speaker of the Iowa Association of Business and Industry's annual convention in June. 

The convention is being held June 9 to 11 at the Arrowwood Resort and Conference Center at Lake Okoboji. Huckabee, a former Republican presidential candidate who won the 2008 Iowa caucuses, is scheduled to speak from 1:30 to 3:30 p.m. on Wednesday, June 10 in the resort's Wimbledon Event Space.  

The theme of this year's convention is "Taking Care of Business" and Huckabee, who's also an author and talk show host, was seen as having experience and insight on that theme and on health care and wellness, said ABI lobbyist John Gilliland. 

The event has not been publicized because organizers have not yet confirmed the topic that Huckabee will speak on. It's likely that Huckabee will speak about current events. Gilliland said Huckabee wasn't expensive to book as a speaker to the ABI convention, but he did not know the exact cost. 

Huckabee has already visited Iowa once since the 2008 election, stopping in Cedar Rapids and in the Des Moines area in November to promote his book Do The Right Thing: Inside the Movement Thats Bringing Common Sense Back to America.

----------


## Cowlesy

Everyone and their brother is going to try and get on the Republican ticket in 2012.

----------


## Dave

I just got a nice postcard from the American Future Fund telling me that former NY governor George Pataki will be speaking in Des Moines next week.

His speech:  "Yes We Still Can - Why Washington Has Failed and How We Can Reclaim America's Future".

All these pols are excited because they think their message will sell better now - but we all know they're just more of the same...

----------


## Cowlesy

> I just got a nice postcard from the American Future Fund telling me that former NY governor George Pataki will be speaking in Des Moines next week.
> 
> His speech:  "Yes We Still Can - Why Washington Has Failed and How We Can Reclaim America's Future".
> 
> All these pols are excited because they think their message will sell better now - but we all know they're just more of the same...


Pataki has been pushing a national electric-grid at some of the uber-neocon meetings I attend to find out what they're upto.

----------


## He Who Pawns

Pataki?  LOL.

----------


## rp08orbust

Unfortunately, Mike Huckabee is doing what it takes to win the Iowa caucuses again.  We need to have our guy doing the same, which is why I wish Ron Paul would make a definitive statement one way or the other about running in 2012.

----------


## Dave

It was announced today that U.S. Senator John Ensign (R-NV) will make 3 stops in Iowa in a few weeks to deliver lectures for the American Future Fund.

Presidential ambitions, perhaps?

----------


## Dave

Iowa Presidential Campaigning Returns:

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php...show_article=1

DES MOINES, Iowa (AP) - It's been six months since voters handed Barack Obama the White House, and in the minds of a lot of Iowa activists that means only one thing: It's time to start the campaign again.  2012 already? 



 Yes, 2 1/2 years before Iowans gather for their first-in-the-nation precinct caucuses, early presidential campaigning has begun. 



 "We had a brief pause for two or three months when people went somewhere warm, and then it starts again," said Richard Schwarm, a Lake Mills lawyer and former state Republican Party chairman. "Most of the old war horses hear the bell and start responding again."

 Potential Republican candidates who have visited the state include Louisiana Gov. Bobby Jindal and former Arkansas Gov. Mike Huckabee, who won the GOP caucuses in 2008. More politicians have trips planned, starting with Nevada Sen. John Ensign on Monday, followed by Mississippi Gov. Haley Barbour and another appearance by Huckabee. 



 Several other high-profile Republicans thought to be considering presidential runs, including Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin, former House Speaker Newt Gingrich and former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney, haven't visited Iowa since the election. 



 Of course, politicians typically say their stops in Iowa aren't related to any presidential ambitions. 



 Ensign, for example, will speak as part of a conservative lecture series designed to define the Republican Party heading into next year's congressional elections. Huckabee will be the draw at a fundraiser for Bob Vander Plaats, a likely candidate for governor. 



 Phil Roeder, chief spokesman for the Iowa Democratic Party during the 1988 election cycle, said there's a long tradition of politicians traveling to Iowa to help others. 



 "It's the smoke screen," Roeder said. "Every candidate has to keep the expectations in check and at the same time it's a great way to make friends in Iowa. If you're here to help others and not just help yourself, it gives you a good list to go back to when it's your turn." 



 Or as Eric Woolson, a GOP strategist who headed Huckabee's successful Iowa campaign, put it, "That's the nature of Iowa and the political schedule." 
 Campaigning for the caucuses begins earlier with each presidential election cycle, but interest among Republicans could be especially strong this time because of last year's example. That's when an underdog first-term senator from Illinois patiently built a huge network of supporters in Iowa, then was propelled by a surprising caucus victory toward the Democratic nomination and ultimately the White House. 



 "We only have to look at somebody named President Barack Obama to realize that if you do well in Iowa a lot of other pieces fall into place," said Republican strategist Bob Haus. "They take their role very seriously, so candidates take Iowa very seriously." 



 It doesn't always work that way. 



 In last year's caucuses, Huckabee emerged with a big triumph. But he never could shake his underdog status and finally quit when it became clear that Arizona Sen. John McCain would gain the Republican nomination. 



 The coming presidential campaign cycle almost certainly will be a Republican show because it's unlikely any Democrat will challenge Obama's run for a second term. Obama has visited Iowa once since becoming president and has maintained much of his campaign infrastructure in the state. 



 In his trip Monday, Ensign plans to focus on western Iowa, where Republicans dominate. Ensign, a veterinarian, will tour Trans Ova Genetics, an animal reproduction and cloning company in Sioux Center, and will make a perennial campaign stop, the Wells Blue Bunny Ice Cream Parlor in Le Mars. That evening, he'll give his speech in Sioux City. 



 "I think he's a rising star in the conservative movement and I can't wait to introduce him to Iowa," said Tim Albrecht, an organizer for the American Future Fund, an Iowa-based conservative advocacy group. 



 Albrecht, a former staffer for Romney during his presidential run, said Iowa is the perfect place for potential candidates to hone their message. Romney visited Iowa repeatedly before declaring his candidacy, then held events in the state almost weekly in the months leading to the caucuses. 
 "You can't find a more fertile soil in America to begin growing the new conservative movement," Albrecht said. 



 If it's obvious why candidates can't resist heading to the heartland, what about Iowans? Don't they ever tire of the attention? 
 Apparently not. 



 "I think people genuinely think it's fun, it's interesting, it's exciting,'" said Roeder, now a spokesman for Democratic Gov. Chet Culver. "People take it pretty darn seriously." 



 Lexi Wornson, a Des Moines business owner, agreed. 
 "A lot of Iowans feel they can not only play a role, but they expect to play a role," she said. 



 For some, Iowa's place in American politics means a livelihood for those who run and staff campaigns, as well as businesses that cater to campaign gatherings. 
 "It puts food on the table," said Democratic activist Brad Anderson. "The reality is, it's been half a year since the election, they've had six or seven months to recover and I think people on the Republican side are ready to start the game again." 



 Schwarm, the former state GOP chairman, said the state benefits by the never-ending campaigning. 



 "The activists are interested in going out to talk to them and it builds energy and it builds fundraising," he said. "It's good for the economy." 
 Even if they wanted to delay campaigning until, say, a year before the caucuses, Drake University political science professor Dennis Goldford said Iowans wouldn't have much luck. 



 "Whether or not Iowans get tired of it, the fact remains that Iowa is still first in the nation until one or both parties determine otherwise," said Goldford. "Politicians certainly have to fight on the terrain they confront. That terrain starts in Iowa."

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

John Ensign is a NEOCON from the same cut. For Party and self-preservation and everything else before the people. Nevada has two of the worst different wings from the same vulture.

http://americanfuturefund.com/

Follow the money... see who donates to these 501c4's and how's that connected to the political hack speaking.

Ensign is a Mirror of Manchurian Mandate Mitt Romney
AFF officiers:




> *Board of Directors* *Sandra Greiner, Treasurer*
> Sandra is a State Legislator and Iowa farmer. Before being elected to the state legislature, Sandra was a volunteer for a variety of Agricultural groups and grassroots political organizations.  While in the legislature, Sandra has fought against taxes increases and worked to preserve conservative free markets ideals for all Iowans.
> *Barbara Smeltzer, Secretary*
> Barbara is a life-long conservative grassroots activist. She has served in a variety of leadership roles in community, civic and political organizations. Barbara is a retired teacher with a passion for education.
> *Cord Overton, Young Conservative Liaison*
> Cord is a senior at Iowa State University and President of Sigma Chi fraternity. Cord is active in social, civic and conservative organizations on campus. In addition to his academic activities, Cord remains active in his familys horse farm and business.





> It was announced today that U.S. Senator John Ensign (R-NV) will make 3 stops in Iowa in a few weeks to deliver lectures for the American Future Fund.
> 
> Presidential ambitions, perhaps?

----------


## Dave

Huckabee is back again.  This is his 3rd trip through Iowa since the election but this trip seems to be generating a lot more press, probably because he's made clear that he's endorsing a Bob Vander Plaats for Iowa Governor (Vander Plaats was a poobah in the Huckabee campaign).

Huckabee won big in the Iowa caucuses and it will be interesting to see if his backing will deliver the GOP nomination to Vander Plaats, who has run for the nomination twice before.  Gay marriage might be a key issue in the race.



Huckabee says economic stimulus plan "disastrous"
http://www.radioiowa.com/gestalt/go....35EA907D7A6412

IowaPolitics.com: Huckabee pledges to return to campaign for Vander Plaats
http://www.iowapolitics.com/index.iml?Article=161406


Huckabee, Vander Plaats stump in Iowa's Great Lakes
http://www.globegazette.com/articles...1562107516.txt

----------


## rp08orbust

> Huckabee is back again.  This is his 3rd trip through Iowa since the election but this trip seems to be generating a lot more press, probably because he's made clear that he's endorsing a Bob Vander Plaats for Iowa Governor (Vander Plaats was a poobah in the Huckabee campaign).
> 
> Huckabee won big in the Iowa caucuses and it will be interesting to see if his backing will deliver the GOP nomination to Vander Plaats, who has run for the nomination twice before.  Gay marriage might be a key issue in the race.


Ugh... and of course Vander Plaats, as governor, will turn around and endorse Huckabee in 2012.

----------


## Dave

I'm hearing christian conservatives talking about some kind of 'huge announcement' here in Iowa in about 10 days.

My bet is that they are hosting an Iowa appearance by Sarah Palin, which would be her first trip to Iowa since McCain/Palin.

----------


## Cowlesy

> I'm hearing christian conservatives talking about some kind of 'huge announcement' here in Iowa in about 10 days.
> 
> My bet is that they are hosting an Iowa appearance by Sarah Palin, which would be her first trip to Iowa since McCain/Palin.


Huckabee/Palin drumbeats in the distance?

----------


## Bruno

> Huckabee/Palin drumbeats in the distance?


That wasn't nice.  I was eating and just spit my food out.

----------


## Dave

Here's an excerpt from a story today about Rick Santorum coming to Iowa (clearly testing presidential waters).  I sure wish Ron Paul would make a visit to Iowa so our principles would be considered part of the mix in the always high-profile media coverage of presidential speculation.




Former U.S. Sen. Rick Santorum will be visiting northeast Iowa this week, not to see the fall colors and not for the reason you might think.

Well, not entirely.

More than three years ahead of the next presidential election you probably shouldnt read too much into it, the conservative Republican from Pennsylvania said about his visit to Dubuque Thursday.

Its an import time in our country. I feel passionately about a lot of things, he said by telephone recently. Where it goes beyond that, I dont know.

Read the rest:

http://www.globegazette.com/articles...mix_media_id=0

----------


## Dave

Pawlenty is really ramping things up.  Some of these people he's getting on board are Iowans or have important ties to the Iowa political establishment.

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0909/27785.html

----------


## Dave

Things are starting to cook here.  Santorum's on the air as I type this, saying how before his Iowa visit, if you googled 'santorum in Iowa' you would get 350 hits.  Now that he's here you get 1.36 million.

The Des Moines register's new political guru has a feature on Santorum and notes the following:

By this point in the last cycle, October 2005, Democrat John Edwards and Republican Sam Brownback were already making their fourth Iowa trips. Republican Mike Huckabee, the eventual winner of the 2008 GOP caucuses, made his fifth trip here that month. Mitt Romney and George Pataki also visited in October 2005.

Here's the whole story: http://www.desmoinesregister.com/art...5/1036/OPINION

----------


## Dave

The beat goes on...

Is there a doctor in the house???



Pawlenty to headline Iowa GOP fundraiser Nov. 7

Minnesota Gov. Tim Pawlenty plans to headline the Iowa Republican Partys Nov. 7 fall fund-raiser, setting up the presidential prospects first foray into the leadoff nominating caucus state ahead of the 2012 election, Iowa GOP leaders announced today.

Story: http://blogs.desmoinesregister.com/d...draiser-nov-7/

----------


## angelatc

You know, I really had no idea that the campaigning started this early.

----------


## Dave

Here comes Pataki!

Former NY governor Pataki is coming to Iowa to speak at a fundraiser for Scott County Republicans.  He came to Iowa early in the cycle last time but decided against a presidential run.  I don't know his intentions but you know why these pols come to Iowa...

http://www.qctimes.com/news/local/go...cc4c03286.html

----------


## Cowlesy

> Here comes Pataki!
> 
> Former NY governor Pataki is coming to Iowa to speak at a fundraiser for Scott County Republicans.  He came to Iowa early in the cycle last time but decided against a presidential run.  I don't know his intentions but you know why these pols come to Iowa...
> 
> http://www.qctimes.com/news/local/go...cc4c03286.html


At this rate half of the republican party is going to run for Prez in 2012.

Pawlenty/Huckabee/Gingrich/Pataki/Palin...the list grows

----------


## Dave

Don't forget our other recent visitors:  Santorum, Pence, Barbour, and Ensign (whoops).

I'm probably forgetting someone.

I'm getting the feeling that we'll be hearing that someone really popular will be coming to Iowa soon.

----------


## Dave

Here's the biggest "News from Iowa" in a long time - Congressman Paul has scheduled a November trip to Iowa!  Details are forthcoming but a copy of the initial press release is here:

http://www.campaignforliberty.com/blog.php?view=26536

Dr. Paul has not visited Iowa since the Iowa Caucuses in January, 2008.  Welcome back!

----------


## garyallen59

> Here's the biggest "News from Iowa" in a long time - Congressman Paul has scheduled a November trip to Iowa!  Details are forthcoming but a copy of the initial press release is here:
> 
> http://www.campaignforliberty.com/blog.php?view=26536
> 
> Dr. Paul has not visited Iowa since the Iowa Caucuses in January, 2008.  Welcome back!


that's definitely good news

----------


## georgiaboy

> You know, I really had no idea that the campaigning started this early.


me neither.  ridiculous & sad on many levels that this happens so soon.

----------


## Dave

Palin alert!  Surrogates coming to Iowa.

This beanwalker site is kind of like an Iowa version of Drudge:

http://www.thebeanwalker.com/2009/10...palin-authors/


*       BEAN WALKER EXCLUSIVE: DES MOINES TO HOST PALIN AUTHORS   * 

    Oct 19th, 2009 | By tim | Category:    Home	                      The following is a Bean Walker exlcusive *** Bean Walker readers are invited and encouraged to attend this event *** MUST CREDIT THIS STORY TO THEBEANWALKER.COM ***

 Authors of the explosive new Sarah Palin biography have informed The Bean Walker that they will hold an exclusive WEST DES MOINES book event on Sunday, November 8th at 2 p.m

 MORE

 The authors are only holding a handful of book events in a half dozen cities

 MORE

 Event held the day after Gov. Tim Pawlenty keynotes Republican Party of Iowa event the night before

 MORE

 Please join authors Shushannah Walshe and Scott Conroy at a reading and signing of their new book. Details are as follows:

 Sarah From Alaska: The Sudden Rise and Brutal Education of a New Conservative Superstar (PublicAffairs; on-sale November 3rd)

 Sunday, November 8th at 2pm
Barnes and Noble
4550 University Avenue
West Des Moines

 ***DEVELOPING ***

----------


## Dave

MN Rep. Michele Bachmann thinks Iowa Congressman Steve King is a possible presidential candidate for 2012.  She apparently thinks highly of King.  If she's a fan of King's foreign policy then she's still a L O N G way from Ron Paul on foreign policy.

Story: http://www.siouxcityjournal.com/app/...eaking/?p=1205

----------


## Dave

Giuliani wishes he hadn't skipped Iowa.

From the Des Moines Register site:  http://blogs.desmoinesregister.com/d...ng-irrelevant/





> New York magazine has a very long story about Rudy Giuliani and What He Will Do Next and theres some Iowa introspection hidden in there:
> 
> 
>  And then there was his cockamamy campaign strategy, in which he sat out the Iowa caucuses, skipping a contest that riveted the world for a month, and competed halfheartedly in New Hampshire and South Carolina. By the time he made his infamous last stand in Florida, hoping that weeks of appearances at NASCAR tracks and Little Havana parades could make up for the ground hed lost, it was too late.
> 
> 
>  Today, Rudy Inc. offers myriad excuses for the debacle. Giuliani says fund-raising in the crowded field was harder than he expected: I wish I had figured out that we werent going to raise $100 million. Giuliani also wishes he hadnt skipped Iowa, a decision he attributes to advisers. My instincts originally were, if you lose, you gotta go down fighting. You cant allow yourself to lose a primary. I think I shouldve fought Iowa harder. That was the beginning of becoming irrelevant.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Dave

Huckabee is returning to Iowa to promote his new book:

http://iowadefensealliance.com/2009/...mote-new-book/

----------


## Dave

Palin headed to Iowa?  I've been getting a sense that this was about to happen.  If it happens this would be one week after Ron Paul's visit.




> TheIowaRepublican.com has learned that former Alaska Governor and Vice presidential nominee Sarah Palin could be the featured speaker for the Iowa Family Policy Centers fall fundraiser in Des Moines on November 21. The appearance would be Palins first in Iowa since the 2008 campaign and would come just four days after her book, Going Rogue: An American Life hits bookstores.
> 
> In an ironic twist, Palins appearance would occur just across the street from the Iowa Democratic Partys Jefferson Jackson Dinner, which will be held at Hy-Vee Hall. The Iowa Family Policy Center was originally scheduled to hold its event at Hy-Vee Hall, but IFPC was asked to relocate once the Iowa Democratic Party confirmed Vice President Biden as its keynote speaker. As a consolation, the Iowa Events Center reportedly offered IFPC Action the 16,000 seat Wells Fargo Arena at a greatly reduced rate.


The full story is worth a read and located here:  http://theiowarepublican.com/home/20...eaded-to-iowa/

----------


## Dave

Is Palin charging $100,000 for an appearance in Iowa?




> [h1]Iowa Republicans wince at Sarah Palin's $100K speaking fee[/h1]
> http://www.politico.com/news/stories/1009/28873.html


Or maybe she isn't?




> *Sarah Palin Charging $100K for Iowa Speech? Not Exactly.    * 
> 
> http://blog.newsweek.com/blogs/thega...aking-fee.aspx


This is all just bizarre...

----------


## georgiaboy

Seems like IOWA needs to be the home of the next free state project -- can anyone spell 'caucus results'?

----------


## Dave

Sarah Palin will not attend the Iowa Family Policy Center event in Iowa after all.  And won't be taking $100k, either, apparently.

Press release:




> 10/30/09 Pleasant Hill, IA  Iowa Family Policy Center ACTION received word this morning that Governor Sarah Palin is unable to accept our speaking invitation due to her book tour contractual commitments, which cannot be changed.
>  We extended our invitation knowing she would be in the middle of her book tour and the chances of her being able to accept any invitations were extremely slim.
>  She has asked if she could speak at a future mutually agreeable date. She will not accept any fees for her appearance.

----------


## John of Des Moines

> Is Palin charging $100,000 for an appearance in Iowa?
> 
> 
> Or maybe she isn't?
> 
> 
> This is all just bizarre...


If she's charging a $100K appearance fee then the stage better have a stripper pole for that kind of money.

----------


## Dave

I think this nickname is a term of endearment so I'll use it:  "T-Paw headed to Iowa".  He's headlining the Iowa GOP's big fall fundraiser.  It's interesting that his term as MN governor ends in 2010 - that way he'll be free to run for president full-time.  It seems like more and more these candidates are finding that they can't run for president while holding some other office so they step out of their roles as elected officials to concentrate on campaigning.




> Minnesotas Republican governor is due in Des Moines on Saturday to headline an Iowa G.O.P. fundraiser, but Governor Tim Pawlenty is downplaying the idea its the kick-off for a 2012 presidential campaign.


Here's the article:  http://www.radioiowa.com/2009/11/04/...ine-gop-event/

----------


## Dave

The authors of the new book about Sarah Palin "Sarah From Alaska" are doing an interview today on Iowa's Newsradio 1040 WHO.

They think we'll be seeing a LOT of her in Iowa in the next few years and seem to think she will run for president.

----------


## Dave

Yesterday was the Iowa Tea Party Statewide Convention in Des Moines.  They had promoted a "mystery guest" at the event and I was curious to see who it would be.  I think the "mystery guest" was Rep. Michelle Bachmann, who had recorded a video message that was played at the event.

Things that make you go hmmmmmmm....

----------


## Dave

Huckabee was in Iowa over the weekend promoting his book and said "I do not have any political plans for the moment".

He also said Iowans can expect to see him here a lot in the next year to campaign for his chief Iowa caucuses adviser, Bob Vander Plaats, in the governor's race.

It couldn't be more obvious this guy is running for president again.  This is at least his 4th visit to Iowa since the 2008 caucuses.  He has a show on Fox called "Huckabee" and he has a radio program called "The Huckabee Report".  He won the Iowa caucuses and he's keeping that organization going and at work with the Iowa governor's race.

[h1]Huckabee says he's focused on his book, shows - not 2012[/h1]

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/art...32/1007/NEWS05

----------


## Cowlesy

No question Huck is running.

----------


## Dave

We seem to have confirmation (at last) that Palin will visit Iowa.  It's nothing like the big-splash political event that was being discussed in Des Moines but rather a book-signing in Sioux City on December 6.  This is big news in Iowa.

http://www.ktiv.com/global/Story.asp?s=11470748





> SIOUX CITY, Iowa (KTIV) -- The former Alaska Governor and GOP vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin will be making a stop in Sioux City as part of her tour for the release of her upcoming book "Going Rogue."
>  According to a press release from Barnes and Noble, Palin will be signing copies of her book at Barnes and Noble on Sunday, December 6.
>  Palin's book signing tour begins on November 18, in Grand Rapids, MI and visits Virginia, Florida, Iowa, South Dakota and Minnesota.
>  "Going Rogue" is set to release on November 17.

----------


## Dave

Pataki was in eastern Iowa last night:

[h1]Pataki Hammers Obama and Pelosi in Scott County[/h1]
http://theiowarepublican.com/home/20...-scott-county/

----------


## Dave

Ron Paul in Iowa!

Dr. Paul's short Iowa visit was a huge success.  About 1,000 people showed up for his speech in Ames, in spite of the fact that the auditorium only had seats for 456 people.  People were sitting in the aisles and standing against the walls and an overflow room on another floor with a video monitor was stuffed with 500 people.

Another public event was held Saturday morning when Congressman Paul headlined a fundraiser for state representative Kent Sorenson, who is running for Iowa Senate.  Around 400 people showed up for that event.

It was exciting to see such huge crowds for Ron Paul in Iowa.  We really weren't expecting this many people but it was a great surprise.  It was great to see so many new faces in the crowd - people are clearly warming up to the message.  His visit ignited speculation about another presidential race and put our issues on the national stage.  Hopefully he'll come back to Iowa again soon!


Here's some cool short videos from the events:
YouTube - Liberty Morning HD Slide Show with Ron Paul, Kent Sorenson and Steve Deace
YouTube - Ron Paul Handshakes & Smiles at Iowa State University Montage Fusion HD Video

Des Moines Register story just before Dr. Paul's visit:      http://www.desmoinesregister.com/art...e-young-people

Here's the video (1 of 7) from Dr. Paul's Ames speech:  YouTube - Ron Paul in Iowa (Part 1 of 7)

Here's an interview from IowaPolitics.com:    http://iowapolitics.com/index.iml?Article=176925

----------


## Cowlesy

> Ron Paul in Iowa!
> 
> Dr. Paul's short Iowa visit was a huge success.  About 1,000 people showed up for his speech in Ames, in spite of the fact that the auditorium only had seats for 456 people.  People were sitting in the aisles and standing against the walls and an overflow room on another floor with a video monitor was stuffed with 500 people.
> 
> Another public event was held Saturday morning when Congressman Paul headlined a fundraiser for state representative Kent Sorenson, who is running for Iowa Senate.  Around 400 people showed up for that event.
> 
> It was exciting to see such huge crowds for Ron Paul in Iowa.  We really weren't expecting this many people but it was a great surprise.  It was great to see so many new faces in the crowd - people are clearly warming up to the message.  His visit ignited speculation about another presidential race and put our issues on the national stage.  Hopefully he'll come back to Iowa again soon!
> 
> 
> ...


Dave,

Any updates from Iowa from your perspective?

----------


## Cowlesy

bump

----------


## Cowlesy

bump

----------


## JoshLowry

Spoke with Dave today.  He is "very" active in Iowa.

----------


## torchbearer

> At this rate half of the republican party is going to run for Prez in 2012.
> 
> Pawlenty/Huckabee/Gingrich/Pataki/Palin...the list grows


that works in our favor. the more the merrier.
these candidates will be out of their element.

----------


## torchbearer

> Spoke with Dave today. He is "very" active in Iowa.

----------

